#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Объективное сравнение древнейших свидетельств о Ваджраяне и шактизме

## Германн

Погуглите и сравните: 

Manjusri-mula-kalpa 

Banabhatta: Kadambari, Harsacartita
Mahendravarman: Mattavilasa
Dandin: Dasakumaracarita

http://books.google.ru/books?id=M7Fb...nology&f=false

Что же мы видим, *объективно*? 
Тантрический текст (божество+мандала+йога) - с буддийской стороны.
Художественные произведения с упоминанием отдельных ритуалов - с шактистской.

Таковы *древнейшие* индийские свидетельства. 
(+ Тантризм уже был в Китае http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21145&page=71 "Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи." Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм, т.1: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12. )

Миф о "бОльшей древности" шактистской тантры выстраивается следующим образом: 

1. Архаичным культам женских божеств приписывается тантрическое значение на основании того, что позже они фигурируют в тантрах.
2. Архаичным ритуалам приписывается тантрическое значение на основании того, что позже они фигурируют в тантрах.

Но божества и ритуалы, сами по себе - отнюдь не тантра. Это материал, который может быть тантрически переработан.
На Руси тоже почиталась Макошь, женское божество, были ритуалы - но тантризма (божество+мандала+йога) не было.

С объективно проверяемой, т.е. *с научной точки зрения*, Ваджраяна древней.

----------


## Германн

http://sanskrit.lib.cam.ac.uk/tag/early-tantra
Palaeography and the Oldest Surviving Śaiva Tantra, the Niśvāsatattvasaṃhitā. Professor Goodall (Ecole Francaise d’Extreme Orient, Paris) will discuss relative chronology of early Tantric texts, for which MS Add. 1049 (*early 9th c.*) in the UL collections is a crucial piece of evidence.

http://www.unesco.org/new/fileadmin/...tvasamhita.pdf
http://sanskrit.lib.cam.ac.uk/wp-con...bridge2011.pdf

----------


## Германн

Буддийские манускрипты Гилгита:
http://archive.org/details/gilgitmanuscript014824mbp
http://archive.org/details/gilgitmanuscript014822mbp
http://archive.org/details/gilgitmanuscript014821mbp

Юнеско о манускриптах Гилгита: 
http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&...,d.bGE&cad=rjt

"*The Gilgit manuscripts are among the oldest manuscripts in the world*, and the oldest manuscript collection surviving in India, having unmatched significance in the area of Buddhist studies and can be considered to be important milestones in the history of Buddhist writing in India. This manuscript collection contains such Buddhist works, both canonical and non-canonical which helped in the evolution of Sanskrit, Chinese, Korean, Japanese and Tibetan religio-philosophical literature. Though there are varied opinions on the date of these manuscripts, it can be safely believed on paleographical grounds that they must have been *written between the 5th and 6th Century A.D*."

(...)

"With the recognition that the Gilgit manuscripts contain an important Memory of the World, projects regarding publication and creation of critical editions may be undertaken (particularly of texts like *Mahapratisara and Mudrasadhana related to Tantric Buddhism*, Saddharmapundarikasutra and Ashtadasasahasrika Prajnaparamita using the Gilgit versions etc.)."

----------


## Shus

> Что же мы видим, *объективно*?


http://books.google.ru/books?id=M7Fb...nology&f=false
Поскольку объективно мы не видим, а видим "научно" :Smilie: , то вот ссылка на цитируемую статью (в сборнике) в OCR pdf:
The Roots of tantra (Переводы нескольких статей из сборника есть у Игнатьева).

Еще хотел бы добавить:
Дэвидсон:
Davidson R.M. "Indian Esoteric Buddhism (A Social History Of the Tantric Movement)"
Матсунага (о Гухьясамадже):
Yukei Matsunaga "Some Problems of the Guhyasamaya Tantra"
Очень интересная и свежая по изданию книга:
Walser J. "Nagarjuna in context"

P.S. Труды т. Германа "Новая история махаяны" (пока как мы знаем готов только абзац о горшке из Кара-Тепе) и "Чья тантра тантристее" пока еще в работе и будут включены в библиографию позднее. :Smilie:

----------

Gakusei (02.05.2013), Vidyadhara (04.01.2015), Вантус (02.05.2013), Германн (28.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Маркион (04.05.2013), Сергей Ч (28.04.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

Ура! Понеслась!!  :Wink:

----------

Дордже (28.04.2013), Маркион (04.05.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Ура! Понеслась!!


Не дождетесь! :Big Grin:  У нас САМПО. :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не дождетесь! У нас САМПО.


Сампо - это в смысле, наша мифологическая финская чудо-мельница, при помощи нано-технологий собирающая обладателю в изобилии всё, что бы тот ни пожелал?  :Wink:

----------


## Германн

Спасибо Shus за ссылки, и за выделенный жёлтым текст.

Манускрипт одной махаянской Праджняпарамита-сутры датирован второй половиной 3-го века. 
В то время, когда манускриптов Упанишад, Брахман и даже Вед такой древности не существует.

Путешествие Амогхаваджры в Индию в период между 744 и 746 годами (середина 8 века) не вызывает сомнений.
Критика касается только того, существовал ли законченный текст Гухьясамаджа-тантры 11-го века в то время.
Убедительно обосновывается, что тексты класса крия, чарья и йога-тантры древней Гухьясамаджи. 
А текст Гухьясамаджа-тантра находился в стадии формирования с 7 по 9 век.

Буддийский тантризм в это время, разумеется, существовал.

Как это опровергает древность тантрической Манджушри-мула-кальпы (не Ануттара), где мандала+текст+йога?
Никак не опровергает, но показывает - с научной т.зр. - дальнейшее развитие буддийского тантризма после 6 века.

В то время, когда существование текстов индуистского тантризма в тот период (мандала+божество+йога) *объективно не подкреплено*. 

Махаяна объективно (по манускриптам) древнее учения Упанишад.
Буддийский тантризм объективно (по манускриптам) древней индуистского.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (28.04.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Сампо - это в смысле, наша мифологическая финская чудо-мельница, при помощи нано-технологий собирающая обладателю в изобилии всё, что бы тот ни пожелал?


Все прозаичнее. САМПО - это САМОстоятельная ПОдготовка. К примеру в моем родном политехе каждый вторник после обеда мы шли на военную кафедру, получали конспекты из секретки и три часа готовились к завтрашней военке.  В других местах было устроено подобно.
Хм.. Я думал термин известный...

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

Манускрипты Гилгита на бересте написаны между 5 и 6 веком.
Mahapratisara и Mudrasadhana представляют, в числе манускриптов Гилгита, тантрический буддизм.
В 462 г. в Китае строили площадки с божествами по кругу (5 век) по индийскому тексту: для получения сиддхи.
Тантрические тексты Манджушри-мула-кальпы (где есть мандала+божество+йога) датируются учёными 6 веком.

----------


## Германн

Мандала+божество+йога в тексте - тантризм - это, прежде всего, шактизм. Тексты класса "тантра" могут включать в себя простые диалоги: как в буддийских Сутрах. Мандала+божество+йога, в индуизме, появились очень поздно. Объективные свидетельства (эпиграфика, манускрипты) позволяют датировать его (шактистского тантризма) *зарождение* только 9 веком:

http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
"Индийский ученый П.Ч. Багчи предлагает оригинальную концепцию генезиса литературы тантры. Первой ступенью были тексты агам, создававшиеся, на его взгляд, в течение первых веков н.э., за ними последовали ямалы (VI-IX вв.), и уже после них сформировались тантры [Bagchi, 1953, p. 214 ff] [35]. Религия агам развивалась по двум направлениям - экзотерическому и эзотерическому; первое привело к становлению чистого шиваизма, поздние тексты которого уже не называются тантрами, а второе привело к образованию шактистского тантризма через стадию ямал [Bagchi, 1953, p. 219]. По всей вероятности, под "чистым" шиваизмом П.Ч. Багчи подразумевает школу шайва-сиддханта, расцвет которой относится к XII-XIII вв. в Тамилнаде благодаря усилиям выдающегося мыслителя Мейкандадева (или Мейкандара), автора трактата "Шиваджнянабодха". 

Если бы существовали настолько же древние тантрические манускрипты, как буддийские, как это было бы возможно? Никак. Но их просто не существует.

----------


## Shus

> http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
> "Индийский ученый П.Ч. Багчи предлагает оригинальную концепцию генезиса литературы тантры. Первой ступенью были тексты агам, создававшиеся, на его взгляд, в течение первых веков н.э., за ними последовали ямалы (VI-IX вв.), и уже после них сформировались тантры [Bagchi, 1953, p. 214 ff] [35]. Религия агам развивалась по двум направлениям - экзотерическому и эзотерическому; первое привело к становлению чистого шиваизма, поздние тексты которого уже не называются тантрами, а второе привело к образованию шактистского тантризма через стадию ямал [Bagchi, 1953, p. 219]. По всей вероятности, под "чистым" шиваизмом П.Ч. Багчи подразумевает школу шайва-сиддханта, расцвет которой относится к XII-XIII вв. в Тамилнаде благодаря усилиям выдающегося мыслителя Мейкандадева (или Мейкандара), автора трактата "Шиваджнянабодха". 
> Если бы существовали настолько же древние тантрические манускрипты, как буддийские, как это было бы возможно? Никак. Но их просто не существует.


По этой же ссылке (для справедливости):
"Трудно решить, что появилось раньше - буддийские или индуистские тантры. По-видимому, они появились примерно в одно и то же время" [Kane, 1964, p. 1038]. Этот же автор, опираясь на "Шактисангама-тантру", пишет о "сильном соперничестве", которое существовало между двумя этими разновидностями тантр [Kane, 1964, p. 1064]. Однако гораздо чаще бывало обратное, когда из одной группы тантр в другую переходили различные идеи, практики, методы. По мнению Хартцелла, "было несколько тантр, которые в равной мере … разделялись обеими традициями" [Hаrtzell, 1997, p. 439]. Обе традиции, как считает этот ученый, черпали из одного и того же источника - народных культов, для которых был характерен "мультиденоминационализм" [cм.: Hаrtzell, 1997, p. 180, 203]."

----------

Gakusei (02.05.2013), Tong Po (28.04.2013), Геннадий Юрич (21.01.2015), Иван Денисов (02.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Буддийский тантризм зародился в 5-м веке; Ануттара-йога-тантра в 7-м веке. 
Индуистский тантризм, как таковой, зародился лишь в 8-м веке.

Вот что получается *объективно*.

----------


## Германн

> По этой же ссылке (для справедливости):
> "Трудно решить, что появилось раньше - буддийские или индуистские тантры. По-видимому, они появились примерно в одно и то же время" [Kane, 1964, p. 1038].


"По-видимому" - это на каком *объективном* основании? То, что шактизм "древней" Ваджраяны, для шактов и некритичных гуманитариев конечно же видимость. Но есть объективные, научно проверяемые факты: эпиграфика, археология, радиоуглеродный анализ. Факты вещь упрямая: Ваджраяна, с научной точки зрения, древней шактистского тантризма, а Махаяна древней Упанишад.

----------

Говинда (20.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> По этой же ссылке (для справедливости):
> "Трудно решить, что появилось раньше - буддийские или индуистские тантры. По-видимому, они появились примерно в одно и то же время" [Kane, 1964, p. 1038]. Этот же автор, опираясь на "Шактисангама-тантру", пишет о "сильном соперничестве", которое существовало между двумя этими разновидностями тантр [Kane, 1964, p. 1064]. Однако гораздо чаще бывало обратное, когда из одной группы тантр в другую переходили различные идеи, практики, методы. По мнению Хартцелла, "было несколько тантр, которые в равной мере … разделялись обеими традициями" [Hаrtzell, 1997, p. 439]. Обе традиции, как считает этот ученый, черпали из одного и того же источника - народных культов, для которых был характерен "мультиденоминационализм" [cм.: Hаrtzell, 1997, p. 180, 203]."


Да бесполезно, Германн просто не видит то, что не отвечает его представлениям (про устную передачу, про спорное происхождение - вот это вот всё). Как австралийские аборигены, которые в упор не видели гигантские корабли Кука, потому что они просто не укладывались в их картину реальности - и поэтому просто продолжали заниматься своими делами, пока, наконец, не увидели шлюпку с людьми, что было уже чуточку привычнее  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (28.04.2013), Вантус (02.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да бесполезно, Германн просто не видит то, что не отвечает его представлениям (про устную передачу


Это предмет *веры*, а не научного анализа. Наука задаёт ограничения: объективно проверяемые, опровержимые наблюдаемыми фактами, предположения. Устная передача непроверяема, а потому ненаучна. С позиций устной передачи, Ануттара-йога-тантра существует 2600 лет, со времён Будды Шакьямуни.

Это Вы не замечаете, что веруете в Санатана-Дхарму: вопреки *науке* и буддизму Ваджраяны (в вопросе первенства буддийской тантры, они совпадают).

----------

Говинда (20.05.2013)

----------


## Shus

Если серьезно и без фанатизма, то есть очень приличная работа обзорного типа:
Генезис индуистского тантризма, того же автора (Пахомова), что и по ссылке вверху.
Там правда не так много про буддизм и не упоминается труды И-Цзина (Yìjìng), который путешестовал по Индии в 7-ом веке (немногим позже Сюанцзана) и именно с целью изучения практик. 

Ну а про веру уже сто раз сказано, что она не требует ни объяснений, ни оправданий.
ИМХО, кончено, но именно неуверенность в выбранном пути заставляет доказывать исключительность своей или ущербность другой веры.

----------

Atmo Kamal (09.05.2013), Gakusei (02.05.2013), Tong Po (28.04.2013), Vidyadhara (04.01.2015), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Если серьезно и без фанатизма, то есть очень приличная работа обзорного типа:
> Генезис индуистского тантризма, того же автора (Пахомова), что и по ссылке вверху.


"С другой стороны, иные исследователи отстаивают ещё более позднее происхождение индуистской тантры. В послегуптское время помещает начало индуистской тантры Н.Ф. Рукавишникова (7-8 вв.), А.Паду (после 8 в.) Лэйн Литтл (8 в., тамильские сиддхи), Ф.О. Шрадер (8 в., панчаратра) и другие." 

Почему же такое возможно? 

"Точная хронология - не самая сильная сторона религиозных традиций Индии. Собственно, только начиная с позднего Средневековья мы можем датировать (да и то далеко не всегда) их появление и развитие - и не в последнюю очередь благодаря влиянию мусульманской историографии, которая осознаёт уникальность исторических событий. Более же ранняя эпоха даты словно не замечала, и тантризм здесь отнюдь не исключение."

Манускриптов-то тантрических, настолько же древних, как буддийские - попросту не существует. Их древность есть предмет религиозной веры, и некритичного усвоения мнений индологов (мнений, а не научных доказательств). Если бы существовали такие же древние манускрипты, как гилгитские; такие исторические данные о древней тантре, как китайские - разве можно было бы датировать возникновение индуистского тантризма 7-8 веком? Это было бы в науке невозможно. 

Потому что факты - вещь упрямая.
И объективные свидетельства, строго научно, подкрепляют историческое первенство буддийского тантризма.
С такой хронологией http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post574525 ВНЕЗАПНО соглашаются А.Паду, Лэйн Литтл, Ф.О.Шрадер и другие.




> Ну а про веру уже сто раз сказано, что она не требует ни объяснений, ни оправданий.
> ИМХО, кончено, но именно неуверенность в выбранном пути заставляет доказывать исключительность своей или ущербность другой веры.


Вот и не нужно считать бОльшую древность индуистской тантры чем-то самоочевидным. С объективной точки зрения, *строго научно: буддийский тантризм древней*. (То, что нормальный буддист верит в уникальность, первенство Учений Ваджраяны, а не в "наследие шактизма" - понятно и так.)

----------

Говинда (20.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> нормальный буддист верит в уникальность, первенство Учений Ваджраяны, а не в "наследие шактизма" - понятно и так.)


Огромное количество нормальных буддистов о существовании Ваджраяны даже не подозревают.

----------

Ittosai (28.04.2013), Shus (28.04.2013), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Дондог (10.05.2013), Иван Денисов (02.05.2013), Сергей Ч (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013)

----------


## Shus

> ........Почему же такое возможно?  ........


Тут еще одна особенность: все исследователи любят нечеткость термина "тантара" - это позволяет им быть исследователями до бесконечности.
Если под тантрой в точности понимать текст, содержащий "практика+мандала+мантра", то первая буддистская - Гухьясамаджа.
Если нет - то диапазон простирается до заклинаний Ахтарваведы (правда с применением стописят видов оговорок типа "прот-", "про-", "идеологическое предшестование" и т.п.) Иногда даже тхеравадинские париты поминают.

Я кстати именно поэтому и выложил статью Yukei Matsunaga, у него все более жестко и не притянуто.

Кстати куда как серьезный буддист и исследователь:
Yukei Matsunaga 
President, Japan Buddhist Federation (JBF), Japan 
1951, graduate, Esoteric Buddhist Studies Department, Koyasan University; 1959, doctorate, Tohoku University; 1978, doctorate in Literature, Kyushu University. 1942, Ordination, Nan-in Temple; 1965, Assistant Professor, Koyasan University; 1968, Jushoku, Hodaraku-in Temple, Koyasan; 1970, Professor, Koyasan University; 1983, President, Koyasan University; 1984, Director, Mikkyo Bunka Kenkyusho; 1991, Kyokai, Shukyo; 1994, Gakkai, Sekigaku; 1999, Monshu, Hoju-in Temple, Koyasan; 1995, Representative to Kishuku Shukai; 2006, Headmaster, Koyasan Senshu Gakuin; 2008, Head, Koyasan Shingon-shu, 412th Abbot, Kongobu-ji Temple.

----------

Gakusei (02.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Огромное количество нормальных буддистов о существовании Ваджраяны даже не подозревают.


Ваджраяна не зависит от чьих либо подозрений. Или нет?

----------


## Shus

> Ваджраяна не зависит от чьих либо подозрений. Или нет?


Скажи "чёрт" и он явится (если что - русская народная пословица).
Хорошая была тема.... :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Если под тантрой в точности понимать текст, содержащий "практика+мандала+мантра", то первая буддистская - Гухьясамаджа.


Аллилуйя

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Аллилуйя


И ведь тут одна штука в пунктуации: одно дело "первая буддийская - Гухьясамаджа", другое "первая - буддийская Гухьясамаджа".
Всего лишь перестановка одного символа меняет весь смысл! А представляете какие проблемы, когда в текстах тантр ошибки-то?

----------

Shus (29.04.2013), Tong Po (29.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ваджраяна не зависит от чьих либо подозрений. Или нет?


Отрицаете взаимозависимость?!

----------


## Германн

> Тут еще одна особенность: все исследователи любят нечеткость термина "тантара" - это позволяет им быть исследователями до бесконечности.
> Если под тантрой в точности понимать текст, содержащий "практика+мандала+мантра", то первая буддистская - Гухьясамаджа.


В текстах, предшествовавших Гухьясамаджа-тантре, тоже есть мандалы, божество и йога. В Индии отметилась Манджушри-мула-тантра, в Китае - тантра Маричи. Обе 6-го века. Обе относятся к семейству Татхагаты; и в них есть мандала божества + йога, не только дхарани (при том, что Дхарани-питака Дхармагуптаки говорит о древности дхарани в буддизме). Манджушри-мула-тантра = Манджушри-мула-кальпа, датируется учёными 6 веком, и тогда же в Китае была садхана Маричи (из переводов о китайском тантрическом буддизме Фесюна, 1 том). Это тантры класса Крия: первые тантры в научной истории. 

Из Кэдруб Дже: 2.2.1.1.1. "Семейство Татхагаты. (...) Глава семейства – Бхагават Шакьямуни. Хозяин семейства – Манджушри. (...) 2.2.1.1.1.2. Хозяин семейства. Главная тантра хозяина семейства – Манджушримулатантра (Manjusrimulatantra; Toh. 543) в тридцати шести главах. В ней даются многие садханы Манджушри в его мирном и гневном аспектах, а также метод создания икон; кроме того, в ней имеются предсказания о распределении восьми частей телесных останков после ухода в нирвану Бхагавата, а также о появлении многих людей, которые станут «держателями учения» (sasana-dhara). Существует также текст Манджушри-сиддхайкавира-тантра (Manjusri-siddhaikavira-tantra; Toh. 544) в четырёх главах. В нём излагается садхана белого Арапачана-Манджугхоши с окружением из пяти божеств и оранжевого (цвета шафрана) Арапачана-Манджугхоши с окружением из пяти божеств, а также их ритуалы. Кроме того, в нём объясняется, как достичь долголетия, обрести защиту от града, а также как толковать сновидения с опорой на Махамаюри. Ещё в нём излагаются многие ритуалы с опорой на Джину Шакьямуни, с опорой на Арья Авалокитешвару, с опорой на Дэвапутру и т. д. В его второй главе, как и во второй главе Манджушримулатантры, говорится о способах создания круга (чакры) из девяти якшей-мужчин, во главе которых стоит Джамбхала, и из девяти якшей-женщин во главе с их царицей Васундхарой, и о том, как усадить их на лотосное сиденье изображения или ступы. Проповедь этих двух семейств Арапачана всё ещё продолжается в наше время; и поскольку здесь представлены только отрывки, нет ни введения, ни пояснения, ни иных разделов. 2.2.1.1.1.3. Мать семейства. Здесь имеются Маричи, пять сунгда (gzungs grva) [или пять видья-раджни (vidya-rajni), иначе панчаракша (pancaraksa)] и т. д. В Маричи-нама-дхарани (Marici-nama-dharani; Toh. 564) излагаются дхарани, а также их польза. Маричи-калпа (Marici-kalpa; Toh. 565) дает изложение дхарани и пяти разделов садханы и ритуала. Эти два текста явно принадлежат к Крия-тантре."

----------


## Германн

> И ведь тут одна штука в пунктуации: одно дело "первая буддийская - Гухьясамаджа", другое "первая - буддийская Гухьясамаджа".
> Всего лишь перестановка одного символа меняет весь смысл! А представляете какие проблемы, когда в текстах тантр ошибки-то?


До Гухьясамаджи были Крия-тантры; о бОльшей древности класса Крия (по сравнению с Гухьясамаджей) было и в цитировавшемся Shus научном тексте. 
И только когда зародилась Ануттара-йога-тантра, когда буддийский тантризм прошёл 200 лет развития - зародился индуистский тантризм как таковой. С научной точки зрения, *объективно подкреплённой*, последний развивался с опозданием.

----------


## Германн

> Я кстати именно поэтому и выложил статью Yukei Matsunaga, у него все более жестко и не притянуто.


Он и пишет о большей древности класса Крия-тантр, по сравнению с Гухьясамаджей.

----------


## Ашвария

О Маричи-тантре.
Кто есть в Буддизме Маричи?
(чтобы внести ясность - никогда не задаю вопроса, на который ответ мне известен).
Только прошу ответить правду того кому это точно известно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Германн

> Кто есть в Буддизме Маричи?


Кедруб Дже пишет: "В Маричи-нама-дхарани (Marici-nama-dharani; Toh. 564) излагаются дхарани, а также их польза. Маричи-калпа (Marici-kalpa; Toh. 565) дает изложение дхарани и *пяти разделов садханы и ритуала*. Эти два текста явно принадлежат к Крия-тантре." О Маричи: http://nandzed.livejournal.com/20334.html
Маричи в Китае: "Текст под названием Мо-ли-чжи-тянь цзин, считавшийся переводом времён династии Лян (502-556) разбирает способы очищения храмового зала и осуществления подношений божеству Маричи. Значительный объём данной сутры так же посвящён обретениям от декламации этой дхарани. Поздняя версия этого текста была переведена Амагхаваджрой, и в ней добавлены некоторые новые элементы. Она говорит, что в процессе декламации поклоняющийся должен делать сответствующие мудра, надевать на голову, или на руки маленькие изображения божества в качестве амулетов. Версия Амогхаваджры также содержит замечания о построении мандалы во время произнесения дхарани. На основании этих дополнений можно предположить, что за двести лет с начала шестого и до начала восьмого веков тантрический буддизм понемногу принял в Индии свою окончательную форму". Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12-13.

----------


## Ашвария

За ссылку спасибо.
И весьма доступные и созвучны мантры на санскрите.
Даже ритм тот же, что в упанишадах.

----------

Германн (02.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> За ссылку спасибо.
> И весьма доступные и созвучны мантры на санскрите.
> Даже ритм тот же, что в упанишадах.


Неудивительно: если Гаудапада первый комментатор Упанишад, и если он действительно жил в 6-м веке, Упанишады начали писать веке в 5-м нашей эры. Буддийские дхарани (не тантры) объективно древней 5-го в. н.э.

----------


## Ондрий

это просто аллес капут какойто!

----------


## Германн

http://www.tibetarchaeology.com/
http://earlytibet.com/
http://tibetica.blogspot.ru/
http://thelostyak.com/
http://blogs.orient.ox.ac.uk/kila/
http://www.thlib.org/collections/texts/jiats/
http://idpuk.blogspot.ru/
http://shahon.org/

----------


## Ондрий

Германн, а вы в курсе, что время кодификации =! времени сочинения? Или для вас это новость?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Германн, а вы в курсе, что время кодификации =! времени сочинения? Или для вас это новость?


Германн не верит в устную передачу и считает её ненаучной, когда она не отвечает его требованиям (по убеждению себя в том, что буддийская тантра - древняче).

Но вообще вы зря стараетесь, Германн не воспримет никакие логические доводы, потому что вопрос любой связи буддизма с индуизмом он принимает близко к серду. Навязчивая идея - то, что она не оставляет его 10 лет - говорит о многом.

----------

Tong Po (03.05.2013), Ашвария (02.05.2013), Иван Денисов (02.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Германн не верит в устную передачу и считает её ненаучной, когда она не отвечает его требованиям (по убеждению себя в том, что буддийская тантра - древняче).


Да что уж тут. Люди и говорить-то научились только после изобретения печатного станка! И с пальмы слезли только после проповеди будды о ПП.




> Но вообще вы зря стараетесь, Германн не воспримет никакие логические доводы, потому что вопрос любой связи буддизма с индуизмом он принимает близко к серду. Навязчивая идея - то, что она не оставляет его 10 лет - говорит о многом.


Я даже и не тщился что-то доказать, это ж просто трёп в сети  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а вы в курсе, что время кодификации =! времени сочинения? Или для вас это новость?


В курсе. *Но в науке принято ранжировать методы по их точности*. Сначала нужно точно задать реперные точки археологически, либо источниковедчески (возраст манускриптов) и потом уже - в рамках объективно полученной схемы - уточнять датировки лингвистически. Точность последнего метода позволяет сравнивать древность текстов между собой, но не устанавливать хронологию древнейшего из них (что уже задача археологии и источниковедения).
Научные гипотезы должны быть объективно подкреплены, и быть доступными проверке. Утверждая сочинение текста в седой древности без достаточных оснований (не подкрепляя это данными объективных наблюдений), мы покидаем научную сферу. С этой точки зрения, Ваджраяне 2600 лет.

----------


## Ашвария

> это просто аллес капут какойто!


Ыышшо не-а  :Smilie: 
Вот когда Германн узнает, что из трёх десятков Вед до современного человечества путём устной передачи неутерянными в целости и полноте с периода Трэта Юги дошло только четыре, тут уже начнётся полный финал...
... и что в Ведах 14 Манвантар указано поименно и что в Ведах есть число скорости света, соответствующее современным научным данным.

----------


## Германн

> Ыышшо не-а 
> Вот когда Германн узнает, что из трёх десятков Вед до современного человечества путём устной передачи неутерянными в целости и полноте с периода Трэта Юги дошло только четыре, тут уже начнётся полный финал...
> ... и что в Ведах 14 Манвантар указано поименно и что в Ведах есть число скорости света, соответствующее современным научным данным.


А есть ещё Велесова книга и Книга Мормона.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ... и что в Ведах 14 Манвантар указано поименно и что в Ведах есть число скорости света, соответствующее современным научным данным.


Читали-читали мы про эту "скорость света в Ведах", по степени убедительности - примерно как "новая хронология" или гадания по гематрии.

Вот уж что-то, а у Вед связи с тантризмом не так много. Тантризм - это дравидская тема, которая порядком переформатировала мозги брахманам, когда ихние ведийские конструкты закостенели и подтухли.

----------


## Ондрий

ну в обсчем да, изначально 4 Веды к тантрам имели отношение не более чем как Ацтекский Календарь к русским народным колядкам.

----------


## Германн

http://www.mahadevi.ru/evidence.htm - ну и кто из индуистских тантриков, *что объективно проверяемо*, писал тантрические тексты до Амогхаваджры http://buddhist.ru/dictionary/all/16...amoghavadzhra? В индуизме 8-го века объективно зафиксированы только божества и ритуалы, Амогхаваджра же имел дело с уже законченной системой божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Германн

Биограф и автор эпитафий Ли Хуа умер в первых годах периода Да-ли (766-779). То есть, этот биограф не дожил до конца 8 века. В его книге Шань-у-вэй син-чжуан описана жизнь индийского монаха из Магадхи, названного в тексте Шань-у-вэем. (Соответственно, этот монах никак не мог жить позже 8 века.) Компилятор конца 10 века Цзань-нинь, пользуясь книгой Ли Хуа 8 века, написал биографию Шань-у-вэя. В ней написано: "Затем Дхармагупта передал Шань-у-вэю дхарани, йога и учения Трёх Таинств. (Прим: тела, речи и ума.) Окружённый драконами и божествами в кругу, он посидев всего один раз выучился составлению мудра. В тот же день он получил абхишека (...) Дхарани ... кратчайший путь к просветлению, море счастливого избавления. Будды трёх миров родились через эти врата" - и т.д. Время его появления в Китае датируется 710-713 гг. (Тантрический буддизм том 1., М., Серебряные нити 2004. Переводы с китайского А.Г. Фесюн.)

----------


## Германн

Рукописи Дунхуана (рус.): 
http://idp.orientalstudies.ru/
Digitization and Access Enhancement of the Tibetan Dunhuang Manuscripts at the British Library.
 This three-year AHRC-funded joint project with the School of African and Oriental Studies, London University with lead applicants Dr Ulrich Pagel and Burkhard Quessel, was successfully completed in August 2005. 4,153 digital images were produced by IDP, over 80% of the Tibetan tantric manuscripts. In addition, the two project researchers, Jacob Dalton and Sam van Schaik, completed a fully descriptive catalogue of the Tibetan tantric manuscripts from Dunhuang in the British Library's Stein Collection, comprising 618 separate texts contained in 350 manuscripts. Furthermore, the researchers identified many cases where incomplete British Library manuscripts could be supplemented or completed by manuscripts from the Pelliot collection at the Bibliothèque nationale de France. This was done using the measurements of the Pelliot collection manuscripts, and the microfilms kept at the British Library.Therefore a significant number of the tantric manuscripts from the Pelliot collection were also catalogued. The images and catalogue are now online on the IDP website.
Also as part of this project work was carried out on MY IDP and Sam van Schaik prepared a teaching resource, also now online, for Buddhism in Central Asia.

http://bookfi.org/book/1160301 - манускрипты не датированы  :Frown:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Скушно.

----------


## Германн

Просмотр каталогов Дунхуана:
http://idp.bl.uk/database/catalogue_search.a4d

Тантрические рукописи Дунхуана из коллекции Стейна, Британский музей (оцифровка):
http://idp.bl.uk/database/oo_cat.a4d...5;random=19240

Блог одного из составителей Каталога тантрических тибетских рукописей Дунхуана. Статьи: 
http://earlytibet.com/author/

----------


## Ашвария

> http://www.mahadevi.ru/evidence.htm - ну и кто из индуистских тантриков, *что объективно проверяемо*, писал тантрические тексты до Амогхаваджры http://buddhist.ru/dictionary/all/16...amoghavadzhra? В индуизме 8-го века объективно зафиксированы только божества и ритуалы, Амогхаваджра же имел дело с уже законченной системой божество+мандала+йога+текст.


Дражайший Германн  :Smilie: 
Индуистские тексты так называемых в Буддизме тантр вообще не записывают  :Smilie:  потому что это не нужно, нецелесообразно и невозможно. А ежели и запишут, то обязательно туды чего-ыть вставят, если это в интернете - и уж тем более в социальной сети. И вообще в русском языке даже звуков таких нет, вот  :Smilie: 
Вы прелестный

----------


## Германн

Палеография тибетской письменности (не считая колонны, сер. 9 века):
http://earlytibet.files.wordpress.co...haik2012b1.pdf

Статья о подделках рукописей Дунхуана:
http://idp.orientalstudies.ru/educat...ries/index.a4d

Ссылки на базы древнейших китайских манускриптов (кит):
http://ealc.uchicago.edu/earlychina/...s/preface2.htm

----------


## Германн

Таттвасамграха тантра (= Ваджрашекхара-тантра): 
http://www3.nccu.edu.tw/~ckeng/doc/weinberger.pdf 
Манускрипт 10 века. Перевод на китайский (Ваджрабодхи) - середина 8 века. Датируется 7 веком.

Ваджрашекхара-тантра (китайский перевод Ваджрабодхи, датируется серединой 8 века). 
http://bibleoteca.narod.ru/Vajrashedharatantra.htm

Манускрипты Гилгита (5-6 вв.), скорей всего, всё же дхарани: 
http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de...dhgvrsutra.pdf

Тантрические тексты Кукая (датируются 8-м веком) в Сингон: 
http://selfdefinition.org/tantra/Tan...0Clearscan.pdf

Санскритские буддийские рукописи из Непала:
http://www.manuscript-cultures.uni-h.../NL-MC-No1.pdf

*Тантрические фрески 7 века в пещерах Могао (Китай)*: 
http://www.academia.edu/1216356/Esot...ipt_Resources_

----------


## Германн

Не могу найти данные о китайском тантрическом манускрипте середины 8-го века, сохранившемся в Сингон.  :Confused: 
Зато нашёл ссылку на тантрические фрески в пещерах Могао 7 века.

----------


## Shus

Обязательно добавьте в свою тантрическую коллекцию Лю Бэньцзуня (Liu Benzun).
Такого варианта аскетических ритуалов наверное больше нигде не найдете. :Smilie:  
Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня

P.S. Не пытайтесь повторить и не показывайте детям :Big Grin:

----------

Вантус (03.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.05.2013), Иван Денисов (03.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Не могу найти данные о китайском тантрическом манускрипте середины 8-го века, сохранившемся в Сингон. 
> ....


Так напишите Yukei Matsunaga, если он в своей статье забыл упомянуть об этом. 
Он помимо того, что ученый и статьи для нас пишет, еще и патриарх Сингон и настоятель храма Конгобу-дзи.

----------

Tong Po (03.05.2013), Вантус (03.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Кукай (начало 9 века):
http://selfdefinition.org/tantra/Ryu...0Clearscan.pdf

Ваджрабодхи, перевод Таттвасамграха тантры (начало 8 века). 
http://global.britannica.com/EBcheck...714/Vajrabodhi
http://global.britannica.com/EBcheck...amgraha-Tantra
Британская энциклопедия подтверждает датировки Фесюн.

О Таттвасамграха тантре (датируется 7 веком):
http://www.surajamrita.com/yoga/hidd...oga-Tantra.pdf

Предпосылки буддийского тантризма, мандала 5 века.
http://enlight.lib.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTE.../mag204407.pdf

中国佛典翻译史稿 / 王铁钧著. 北京: 中央编译出版社, 2006. 294 с. 
[Ван Тецзюнь. История переводов буддийской литературы в Китае] 
- кто владеет китайским, может найти книгу и внести ясность.

----------


## Вантус

> Обязательно добавьте в свою тантрическую коллекцию Лю Бэньцзуня (Liu Benzun).
> Такого варианта аскетических ритуалов наверное больше нигде не найдете. 
> Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня
> 
> P.S. Не пытайтесь повторить и не показывайте детям


Любопытно. Самоистязание описывается в тантрах как способ обретения сиддхи, когда рецитация мантр не помогает. Упорный, значит, был человек.

----------


## Shus

> Любопытно. Самоистязание описывается в тантрах как способ обретения сиддхи, когда рецитация мантр не помогает. Упорный, значит, был человек.


По истории тантры в Сычуане и Юнани очень мало чего известно (или доступно).
В основном она попадала туда другой дорогой - с юга и возможно это какие-то культы из Бутана, Ассама, Манипура и пр. (сколько там тантры, а сколько еще чего-то - вопрос).

P.S. Недалеко от Дазу есть еще одно место, где в камне увековечены "10 аскетических подвигов".

----------

Miruka Ze (06.05.2013), Вантус (04.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Не знаю как насчет низших классов тантры, но у буддийских йога ануттара тантр и у шайвитских тантр видьяпиты много общего. Есть детальные исследования Алексиса Сандерсона на эту тему (Сурадж даже кое-что переводил).

----------


## Германн

> Не знаю как насчет низших классов тантры, но у буддийских йога ануттара тантр и у шайвитских тантр видьяпиты много общего. Есть детальные исследования Алексиса Сандерсона на эту тему (Сурадж даже кое-что переводил).


Как может быть иначе в ситуации заимствований из буддизма? Отличие в том, что буддийский тантризм (благодаря точно датированным китайским источникам) отчётливо прослеживается, в зрелой форме (Йога-тантра, Ануттара-йога-тантра) с рубежа 7-8 веков. Никакого индуистского тантризма (божество+мандала+йога+текст) в те годы достоверно не обнаружено. Гухьясамаджа-тантра современник  трактатов Шанкары.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Как может быть иначе в ситуации заимствований из буддизма? Отличие в том, что буддийский тантризм (благодаря точно датированным китайским источникам) отчётливо прослеживается, в зрелой форме (Йога-тантра, Ануттара-йога-тантра) с рубежа 7-8 веков. Никакого индуистского тантризма (божество+мандала+йога+текст) в те годы достоверно не обнаружено. Гухьясамаджа-тантра современник  трактатов Шанкары.


Читайте внимательнее, речь в моем посте шла об йогануттара aka йогини тантрах, а не йога-тантрах вроде Гухьясамаджы. Китай там абсолютно ни при чём, так как из этой обширной категории текстов на китайский язык перевели всего-навсего одну Хеваджра-тантру и то со значительными купюрами. Этот перевод был осуществлен аж в середине одинадцатого века индийским мастером Дхармапалой.

----------


## Suraj

Если кого-то действительно интересует научное, а не наукообразное мнение, прочтите лучше статью санскритолога с мировым именем Алексиса Сандерсона, который делает обзор текcтуальной тантрической традиции:

http://www.alexissanderson.com/uploa...88_saivism.pdf

Śaivism and the Tantric Traditions.” 
In The World's Religions, edited by S. Sutherland, L. Houlden, P. Clarke and F. Hardy. London: Routledge and Kegan Paul (1988), pp. 660-704. Reprinted in The World's Religions: The Religions of Asia, edited by F. Hardy. London: Routledge and Kegan Paul (1990), pp. 128-72.

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013), Александр С (05.05.2013), Ашвария (04.05.2013), Вантус (04.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Читайте внимательнее, речь в моем посте шла об йогануттара aka йогини тантрах, а не йога-тантрах вроде Гухьясамаджы. Китай там абсолютно ни при чём, так как из этой обширной категории текстов на китайский язык перевели всего-навсего одну Хеваджра-тантру и то со значительными купюрами. Этот перевод был осуществлен аж в середине одинадцатого века индийским мастером Дхармапалой.


"Следующим важнейшим текстом является Гухьясамаджа-тантра. И вновь первым датированным упоминанием этого текста является запись в китайском источнике. Вернувшись из поездки в Индию, Амогхаваджра написал конспект Ваджрашекхара в 18 частях ... он вполне определённо помещает прототип Гухьясамаджа-тантра под номером 15, однако приводимая им информация показывает, что та версия, которую мы имеем в настоящий момент на тибетском языке и санскрите, ещё не была доведена до финальной стадии, когда он возвращался из Индии в 743-746 гг" Стефен Ходж - Тантрический буддизм, т. 3 М. Серебряные нити 2004 - стр. 21.

Произвольно вводится некий "прото-тантрический субстрат", который никак объективно не проявил себя в истории - в то время, как буддийские тексты с 5 века объективно демонстрируют первооснову тантры. И можно проследить, как тантрический метод созерцания развивался в буддизме, начиная от прото-мандал 5 века - вплоть до Ануттара-йога-тантры конца 7 века. 

В индуизме не было такой основы. Нельзя проследить последовательное развитие тантры, от простейших форм к сложным. Были только божества и ритуалы (как у всех народов), но не система божество+мандала+йога+текст. Поскольку признать заимствование тантризма из буддизма смерти подобно, ad hoc придуман "прото-тантрический субстрат". Это отход от научного принципа объективной проверяемости.

----------


## Германн

> Если кого-то действительно интересует научное, а не наукообразное мнение, прочтите лучше статью


Объективно проверяемой (научной) хронологии там нет.

----------


## Германн

Ради забавы, из энциклопедии: "Бадараяна. др.-инд. мыслитель, один из основателей и первый систематизатор веданты. Годы жизни Б. обычно относят к 2—3 вв. н. э. (хотя инд. учёные отодвигают эту дату к 6—3 вв. до н. э.)." 

Подумаешь, удревнить текст на 1000 лет. Наука!

----------


## Suraj

> Объективно проверяемой (научной) хронологии там нет.


Ещё одно доказательство того, что вы в упор не хотите видеть того, что не вписывается в вашу ЛИЧНУЮ модель истории.
Вся статья посв ещена выяснению хронологии ваджраянских, шайвитских и панчаратровских текстов. История на основе текстуального анализа.
Хронология на основе анализа текстов, - одна из основных буддологических методик!
Вы даже не потрудились просотреть статью по диагонали!!!

* Если вы не знакомы с методологией, отрицаете научные факты приводимые авторитетами мирового уровня.
 То ваши притензии на "научность" весьма жалки...*
Похоже дествительно как об стенку горохом... бесполезно...

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013), Ашвария (04.05.2013), Вантус (04.05.2013), Карма Палджор (04.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вся статья посв ещена выяснению хронологии ваджраянских, шайвитских и панчаратровских текстов. История на основе текстуального анализа. Хронология на основе анализа текстов, - одна из основных буддологических методик!


А так же основа "Новой хронологии" Фоменко. Текстологический анализ, не привязанный к объективно проверяемым датировкам, повисает в воздухе, о чём и было сказано. Можно датировать тексты с размахом в тысячу лет: ну и что это за наука? Научные методы ранжируются по точности. Радиоуглеродный анализ, данные археологии; или хотя бы наличие переводов (доказывающих реальное существование исходного текста). 

Общий принцип науки - должна быть объективная проверяемость и обоснованность.

----------

Джигме (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А так же "Новой хронологии" Фоменко. Текстологический анализ, не привязанный к объективно проверяемым датировкам, повисает в воздухе, о чём и было сказано. Можно датировать тексты с размахом в тысячу лет: ну и что это за наука? Научные методы ранжируются по точности. Радиоуглеродный анализ, данные археологии; или хотя бы наличие переводов (доказывающих реальное существование исходного текста). 
> 
> Общий принцип - должна быть объективная обоснованность, и объективная проверяемость.


А на чём вы датировки буддийских-то текстов тантр для себя подтверждаете? Радиоуглеродный анализ или данные археологии?) Если на базе переводов - то переводы-то проверены радиоуглеродным анализом-то?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А на чём вы датировки буддийских-то текстов тантр для себя подтверждаете? Радиоуглеродный анализ или данные археологии?) Если на базе переводов - то переводы-то проверены радиоуглеродным анализом-то?


Тем, что упомянутые тексты разошлись по разным странам из Китая (что подтверждает реальность исходного текста), и характерной для китайских текстов точной датированностью. Манускрипты тантр 8 века найти не могу (может и нет их): но тантрические образы есть на фресках Могао 7 века http://www.academia.edu/1216356/Esot...ipt_Resources_.

Нельзя (с научной т.зр.) просто вот взять, и придумать тантризм. Нужна развитая философия. Нужен долгий период развития. Объективно, в буддизме до 7 века было и то, и другое. Виден процесс развития системы. 

Что же касается индуизма, обычные божества и ритуалы. А потом бац - и тантризм. Как такое возможно? Это всё равно, что иерогамию дня Ивана Купалы или культ Перуна, Макоши считать подтверждением развития тантризма.

----------

Джигме (07.05.2013), Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тем, что упомянутые тексты разошлись по разным странам из Китая (что подтверждает реальность исходного текста), и характерной для китайских текстов точной датированностью. Манускрипты тантр 8 века найти не могу (может и нет их): но тантрические образы есть на фресках Могао 7 века http://www.academia.edu/1216356/Esot...ipt_Resources_.


"Тантрические образы" на проверенных радиоуглеродным анализам фресках и керамике можно вообще хоть у дравидов найти, аж до прихода ариев - всё зависит от интерпретации, эзотерические коннотации можно трактовать как тантру, а можно и не трактовать. Если даже в тхераваде тантрические практики есть, то что удивляться-то вообще "эзотерическим фрескам" в 7 веке.

Я спрашиваю - радиоуглеродным анализом-то тексты у вас проверены? Переводы тоже?

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я спрашиваю - радиоуглеродным анализом-то тексты у вас проверены? Переводы тоже?


Нет: но разве я против проверки всех тантрических манускриптов? Я перечислил методы точной датировки, в порядке их убывания. В науке методы ранжируются по точности. Например, есть очень большая разница между историческим (фигурирующим в разных текстах) Амогхаваджрой - и легендарным тантриком, в истории не отметившимся. Что-либо утверждать о текстах, использовавшихся ими, можно с разной степенью точности. 

Вы знаете хотя бы одного *историчного* индуистского тантрика рубежа 7-8 века?

----------

Джигме (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет: но разве я против проверки всех тантрических манускриптов? Я перечислил методы точной датировки, в порядке их убывания. В науке методы ранжируются по точности. Например, есть очень большая разница между историческим (фигурирующим в разных текстах) Амогхаваджрой - и легендарным тантриком, в истории не отметившимся. Что-либо утверждать о текстах, использовавшихся ими, можно с разной степенью точности. 
> 
> Вы знаете хотя бы одного *историчного* индуистского тантрика рубежа 7-8 века?


Помилуйте, Германн - я из индуистов на рубеже 8 века вообще только Шанкару знаю, какие уж тут безвестные тантрики. Меня как-то индуистский тантризм не очень интресует, в основном это вы интерес к нему развиваете - я вот благодаря этому топику с подачи *Shus* много интересного прочёл. Просто меня, например, не вымораживает индуистскотантрический субстрат в Ваджраяне - и меня вполне устраивает господствующая научная теория о том, что между ваджраянскими практиками и капаликами происходил взаимообмен идей в определённый период времени. Да в том же "21 восхвалении Тары" (которая - часть "Сарвататхагата матритара вишвакармабхава" тантры вроде как) , вполне себе уже традиционно тибетско-буддийском, присутствуют Шива и Шакти (восхваление Парипураны/Одзер Ченма), просто символизм сменился.

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013), Ашвария (04.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А так же основа "Новой хронологии" Фоменко.


Основа «Новой хронологии» Фоменко — ненаучные фантазии Фоменко. А текстология вполне объективно проверяема и обоснована.

----------


## Shus

> ...... но тантрические образы есть на фресках Могао 7 века .......


.

Автор их вообще-то называет  "эзотерическими" и там в основном Авалокитешвара в разных ипостасях....
За таким не надо в Могао ездить: на исторической родине буддизма пещеры N6,7 в Аурангабаде вполне себе эзотерические и датируются 7-8 веком.

Немного о пещерах N6 и 7 здесь. Подробно (с мандалами и пр.) о них же - статья John C. Huntington "Cave Six at Aurangabad:A Tantrayana Monument?"

----------

Ашвария (04.05.2013), Германн (04.05.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я спрашиваю - радиоуглеродным анализом-то тексты у вас проверены? Переводы тоже?


Смею предположить что Германн отправлялся на кладбища, находил места захоронений переводчиков (если таковые чудеснымобразом сохранились), вскрывал тела (с целью осуществить созерцание мертвых тел и нечистот), и только тогда проводил радиовоуглеродный анализ, дабы проверить действенность приборов.

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> . Автор их вообще-то называет  "эзотерическими" и там в основном Авалокитешвара в разных ипостасях....


 11-головый Авалокитешвара это образ Крия-тантры. Но согласен: обоснованнее, всё же, к стадии дхарани с прото-мандалами отнести (что было уже в 5 веке). The Heart-dhāraṇī of Avalokiteśvara-ekadaśamukha Sūtra (Chinese:佛说十一面观世音神咒经; Japanese:十一面神呪心經 Jūichimen-jinshushin-gyō) is a Buddhist text first translated from Sanskrit into Chinese on the 28th day of the third lunar month of 656 CE, by Xuanzang. (Википедия)

----------


## Германн

> Основа «Новой хронологии» Фоменко — ненаучные фантазии Фоменко. А текстология вполне объективно проверяема и обоснована.


У знатоков санскрита разнобой в хронологии жизни Бадараяны 1000 лет. Пример дан не случайно: у каждого метода есть своя степень точности. Хронология не является предметом лингвистики и филологии.

----------


## Германн

> Помилуйте, Германн - я из индуистов на рубеже 8 века вообще только Шанкару знаю, какие уж тут безвестные тантрики. Меня как-то индуистский тантризм не очень интресует, в основном это вы интерес к нему развиваете - я вот благодаря этому топику с подачи *Shus* много интересного прочёл. Просто меня, например, не вымораживает индуистскотантрический субстрат в Ваджраяне - и меня вполне устраивает господствующая научная теория о том, что между ваджраянскими практиками и капаликами происходил взаимообмен идей в определённый период времени. Да в том же "21 восхвалении Тары" (которая - часть "Сарвататхагата матритара вишвакармабхава" тантры вроде как) , вполне себе уже традиционно тибетско-буддийском, присутствуют Шива и Шакти (восхваление Парипураны/Одзер Ченма), просто символизм сменился.


Вы шакто-буддист. Если же отойти от *веры*, и вернуться к объективно проверяемым - научным - представлениям, то историчных индуистских тантриков на рубеже 7-8 века, или раньше, попросту не существует - в отличие от научной истории буддизма. Индуизм к 8 веку ещё не прошёл того пути развития, который буддизм прошёл к 5: философы, аналогичные по своей роли Нагарджуне и Асанге (Гаудапада и Шанкара), в древности отсутствовали. Был только Патанджали в 4 веке.

В отличие от мифического "прото-тантрического субстрата", придуманного для спасения мифического  первенства индуизма, буддийский прото-тантрический субстрат для науки реален. И есть множество объективных свидетельств того, как буддийская тантра развивалась от дхарани и прото-мандал ко всё более сложным формам тантрического созерцания, результировав в конце 7 века Гухьясамаджей.

----------


## Shus

> Вы шакто-буддист.....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы шакто-буддист.


Ну офигеть теперь, а.

А, ну да, сегодня же 25 лунный день - День Дакини, вот это всё. 
ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СВАХА
ОМ ПАДМА ЙОГИНИ ДЖНЯНА ВАРАХИ ХУМ

прямо хоть традицию в профиле меняй

----------

Tong Po (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну офигеть теперь, а.
> 
> А, ну да, сегодня же 25 лунный день - День Дакини, вот это всё. 
> ОМ ТАРЕ ТУТТАРЕ ТУРЕ СВАХА
> ОМ ПАДМА ЙОГИНИ ДЖНЯНА ВАРАХИ ХУМ
> 
> прямо хоть традицию в профиле меняй





> Да в том же "21 восхвалении Тары" (которая - часть "Сарвататхагата матритара вишвакармабхава" тантры вроде как) , вполне себе уже традиционно тибетско-буддийском, присутствуют Шива и Шакти (восхваление Парипураны/Одзер Ченма), просто символизм сменился.


Вы должны понимать, что Шива-Шакти это Бог, универсальная Субстанция, всеобщая первооснова бытия. И если Вы верите в Бога, считая буддизм лишь переменой символики, Вы шакто-буддист: причём, больше шактист, чем буддист. А в чём проблема? Вас же "не вымораживает индуистскотантрический субстрат в Ваджраяне" - так называйте вещи своими именами. Вы верите в шактизм, в не в уникальное для сансары Учение Будды, которым является Ваджраяна.

----------


## Вантус

И не надоело вам за счет не вполне здорового человека самоутверждаться?

----------

Ондрий (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И не надоело вам за счет не вполне здорового человека самоутверждаться?


А теперь давайте сформулируем научно обоснованное возражение. Историчные с т.зр науки индуистские тантрики рубежа 7-8 века и раньше, которые могли бы написать небуддийские тантрические тексты - где? Их не существует.

----------


## Германн

Васугупта (860—925) - первый историчный индуистский тантрик, насколько я понимаю. Это конец 9 начало 10 века.

http://www.yogasthana.org/frames/res...sophy_2008.pdf
Śaivism did have its putative founders, though unlike Buddhism they are either ahistorical or their historicity is heavily obscured by hagiography and myths.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

Nisvasatattvasamhita, манускрипт шайвов 9 века.
http://www.tantric-studies.uni-hambu...tattvasamhita/
"The first chapter furnishes a frame story for the whole tantra, then starts to expound laukika religion, beginning with an account of the fruits of offering different things to the liṅga. The second chapter deals with making and installing different kinds of temporary liṅgas and with the fruits of worshipping them daily. The third chapter is about sacred pilgrimage places and the rewards of bathing in them. It also presents various religious observances, again laukika, and the benefits they bestow. The fourth chapter is historically the most important, for after dealing with vaidika and ādhyātmika religion, it expounds the Atimārga, in other words Pāśupata religious traditions."

Если это тантризм, то и дхарани - тантра. 
Манускрипты и исторические упоминания таких практик в буддизме намного древней.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это *The first of the five* sections of the Niśvāsa, an introductory book called the Niśvāsamukha.

----------


## Германн

> Это *The first of the five* sections of the Niśvāsa, an introductory book called the Niśvāsamukha.


Вы не знаете, где можно познакомиться с содержанием остальных глав?

----------


## Германн

С научной т.зр., индуистский тантризм в 8 веке только начал зарождаться (А.Паду, Лэйн Литтл, Ф.О.Шрадер). Буддийский же тантризм к 8 веку уже результировал Гухьясамаджа-тантрой, и Амогхаваджра совершенно историчен.

----------


## Германн

> Если кого-то действительно интересует научное, а не наукообразное мнение, прочтите лучше статью санскритолога с мировым именем Алексиса Сандерсона, который делает обзор текcтуальной тантрической традиции


Кстати, о Сандерсоне. Нужно иметь в виду, что у него - подобно Берзину - есть религиозные взгляды:
http://www.lorinroche.com/radiancesu.../scholars.html
Alexis G. J. S. Sanderson (b.1948) is a renowned expert on the history of Śaivism and on tantric traditions. After taking undergraduate degrees in Classics and Sanskrit at Balliol College, Oxford, he spent six years in Kashmir studying with the celebrated scholar *and Śaiva guru Swami Lakshman Joo*. From 1977 to 1992 he was Lecturer in Sanskrit in the University of Oxford, and Fellow of Wolfson College. Since 1992 he has held the Spalding Chair of Eastern Religions and Ethics in the University of Oxford, and is a Fellow of All Souls College.

Это многое объясняет:
Вложение 13305

Основываясь на текстах (допустим) 9 века и позже, нельзя что-либо утверждать о событиях 5 века - не подкрепляя свои утверждения историческими подтверждениями (упоминаниями сабжа в датированных текстах близкой эпохи) или данными археологии. Пашупаты, например, были не тантриками - а ритуалистами и аскетами, что не одно и то же. Тантризм это божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати, о Сандерсоне. Нужно иметь в виду, что у него - подобно Берзину - есть религиозные взгляды:


Где-то сказано, что он шиваит?

----------

Ашвария (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Где-то сказано, что он шиваит?


А чему ещё можно учиться несколько лет у шиваитского гуру, как не религии? Чему бы ещё гуру согласился обучать? Санскрит изучается в университетах, тексты хранятся в архивах. И гуру упоминается не как учитель языка, а именно как гуру. Понял резюме автора именно так, что он учился шиваизму. Я ошибся?

Основываясь на текстах 9 века и позже, нельзя что-либо утверждать научно-исторически о событиях 5 века - не подкрепляя утверждения упоминаниями феномена в датированных текстах близкой эпохи и данными археологии. 

Иначе получается священная история, предание - а не научная история системы божество+мандала+йога+текст.
С научной т.зр., индуистский тантризм начал зарождаться только в 8 веке (А.Паду, Лэйн Литтл, Ф.О.Шрадер).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А чему ещё можно учиться несколько лет у шиваитского гуру, как не религии?


Учиться не значит принимать веру учителя.




> Санскрит изучается в университетах, тексты хранятся в архивах.


LOL
(Германн некогда втирал, что достоверно понять тексты можно только с помощью живой традиции!)

----------

Tong Po (05.05.2013), Германн (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> LOL
> (Германн некогда втирал, что достоверно понять тексты можно только с помощью живой традиции!)


Вы правы. Сандерсон не шиваит (мне это показалось), и он делал правильно, что консультировался с гуру.
Индуистский же тантризм начал зарождаться только в 8 веке (А.Паду, Лэйн Литтл, Ф.О.Шрадер).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И гуру упоминается не как учитель языка, а именно как гуру.


Там сказано, что славный ученый и гуру, но не сказано, что Сандерсон считает его *своим гуру*.




> Понял резюме автора именно так, что он учился шиваизму. Я ошибся?


"Обучался" значит "есть религиозные взгляды"? А у Щербатского были религиозные взгляды няя-вайшешика?

----------

Германн (04.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Да, Евгений, в этом я ошибся. Лишний повод вспомнить, что важен не личный фактор - а исключительно аргументы. Мне неизвестно, почему PhD не подкрепил предложенную хронологию возникновения тантризма данными археологии либо сведениями о системе божество+мандала+йога+текст из точно датированных текстов 5-8 веков.

----------


## Германн

Не придуманный (научно-исторический) прото-тантрический субстрат:

"Другие ритуальные элементы мы видим в Маха-маюри-видья-раджа сутра. Несколько версий этого текста на китайском языке свидетельствуют о его непреходившей популярности. В приложении к нему, переведённом Шримитра (Т№1331) около *340* года есть инструкции по установлению границ ритуального места (сима-бандха), которое следует украсить пятью мечами, пятью знамёнами, пятью зеркалами, двадцатью одной стрелой и двадцатью одной лампой. То место следует окурить благовониями, а для изгнания мешающих демонов сжечь горичные зёрна. 
Дальнейшее развитие можно отметить в Дхарани великой пользы (Т№1335) пареведённой Дань-яо в *462* году. Влобавок к сжиганию горчичных зёрен и тому подобному, текст так же предписывает возглашение мантр перед изображениями различных божеств с целью вызвать их появление ради исполнения желаний практикующего. Вновь там описывается создание места для ритуала, однако теперь с изображениями Будды, расставленными кругом для получения подношений." - Стефен Ходж // Тантрический буддизм т. 3 (переводы А.Г.Фесюн) М. 2004 стр. 14-15.

----------


## Германн

> Немного о пещерах N6 и 7 здесь. Подробно (с мандалами и пр.) о них же - статья John C. Huntington "Cave Six at Aurangabad:A Tantrayana Monument?"


Не знаю, как там оказался 100% индуистский храм, но по аналогии с современностью могу предположить два варианта. Первая аналогия: храмы всех традиционных религий в одном месте (Москва, м.Отрадное). Вторая аналогия: шаманский шест и обо на территории монастыря Ринпоче Багша, возле ступ (Улан-Удэ). Или инициатива правителей того времени, или упайя и знак уважения к национальным традициям населения.

----------


## Германн

> Обязательно добавьте в свою тантрическую коллекцию Лю Бэньцзуня (Liu Benzun).
> Такого варианта аскетических ритуалов наверное больше нигде не найдете. 
> Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня
> P.S. Не пытайтесь повторить и не показывайте детям


"8. *Восьмое Коренное Падение - дурно обходиться со своим телом*, которое суть совокупность пяти скандх, заключающем в себе Пятерицу Татхагат. Рупа-скандха, т. е. тело в его материальном воплощении соотносится с Вайрочаной. Ведана-скандха, т. е. способности перцепции, - Ратнасамбхава. Самджня-скандха, т. е. ментальные операции, умозаключения - Амитабха. Самскара-скандха, т. е. кармические импульсы, - Амогхасиддхи. Виджняна-скандха, т. е. собственно различающее сознание, - Акшобхья. Не осознавать, не учитывать всего этого, говорить о теле, как о чем-то омерзительном [и злоупотреблять им, т. е. умышленно повреждать его, подавлять и "умерщвлять плоть"] - все это есть восьмое Коренное Падение." - Сакья Пандита.

----------


## Джигме

> Просто меня, например, не вымораживает индуистскотантрический субстрат в Ваджраяне


А он вообще есть?




> и меня вполне устраивает господствующая научная теория о том, что между ваджраянскими практиками и капаликами происходил взаимообмен идей в определённый период времени.


Так же можно утверждать что и между практиками бона и буддизма в Тибете происходил взаимообмен, только на основании того что бон фактически скопировал или калькировал буддизм. 




> Да в том же "21 восхвалении Тары" (которая - часть "Сарвататхагата матритара вишвакармабхава" тантры вроде как) , вполне себе уже традиционно тибетско-буддийском, присутствуют Шива и Шакти (восхваление Парипураны/Одзер Ченма), просто символизм сменился.


Интересно что в индуизме считается что сами практики Тары имеющиеся в индуизме были переданы Буддой. Не помните в каком веке и по какой причине Будду стали считать воплощением Вишну?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А он вообще есть?


А откуда все эти "Свахи" и "Пхеты"? Хотите пообщаться на эту тему - тут уже выше много ссылок  @*Shus* накидал, а также есть  @*Вантус* всегда для разъяснения.




> Так же можно утверждать что и между практиками бона и буддизма в Тибете происходил взаимообмен, только на основании того что бон фактически скопировал или калькировал буддизм.


С тем, что чисто бонские терма (до того, как бонцы "замаскировались", ещё во времена Падмасамбхавы) в Ньингме имеются (а потом уже и в остальных школах) - по-моему, сложно спорить.




> Интересно что в индуизме считается что сами практики Тары имеющиеся в индуизме были переданы Буддой. Не помните в каком веке и по какой причине Будду стали считать воплощением Вишну?


А можно привести пример/ссылку на такое высказывание индуистов? Особенно не вайшнавов, а шактов и шайвов каких-нибудь.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> . . . А можно привести пример/ссылку на такое высказывание индуистов? Особенно не вайшнавов, а шактов и шайвов каких-нибудь.


Буддхи - всеначальный разум, Будд(х)а - его реальное воплощение. Примерно так. Поэтому это слово всегда было и есть в Ведах. А если Вы имеете ввиду с виду тождественные статуи, то можно посмотреть другие имена, но у индуистов. Ссылки и имена не думаю что целесообразно сюда ставить. Есть такое почитание, конечно. Подсказка: посмотреть какой праздник был у Индуистов непосредственно после 14апреля. Также в Малайзии открыта регистрация (спонсорское мероприятие, потому нет обязательных цен вообще) на 25-26мая: будет праздноваться БуддаПурнима (как всегда широко и ярко :Smilie: )

----------


## Джигме

> А откуда все эти "Свахи" и "Пхеты"? Хотите пообщаться на эту тему - тут уже выше много ссылок  @*Shus* накидал, а также есть  @*Вантус* всегда для разъяснения.


Ой ну надо же свахи и пхеты, вот это конечно все доказывает))) А то что санскрит и те и другие использовали? А то что схожую терминологию использовали тоже доказательство? А то что по одной и той же земле ходили и одним воздухом дышали?





> С тем, что чисто бонские терма (до того, как бонцы "замаскировались", ещё во времена Падмасамбхавы) в Ньингме имеются (а потом уже и в остальных школах) - по-моему, сложно спорить.


Я встречал мнение самих тибетцев что эти терма были сделаны самим Падмасамбхавой из сострадания, дабы обратить диких бонцев которые воевали против буддистов (забыли?) на путь истины. Но это отдельный вопрос и очень обширный. Вы мне лучше скажите почему одежда, ритуалистика, изображения, монастыри да и многое другое сей час выглядит почти так же как в традиции нигма если согласно бону это все было до прихода буддизма? При этом мы знаем из описания что бонские жрецы даже во времена прихода будизма одевались как то совсем по другому, да и не чурались жертвоприношений?





> А можно привести пример/ссылку на такое высказывание индуистов? Особенно не вайшнавов, а шактов и шайвов каких-нибудь.


Еше поищите пожалуйста сами в сети, мне так лень если честно, особенно учитывая то что спорщиков в этой теме это все равно не переубедит. У меня сложилось мнение что убежденность в первичности индуиского тантризма у некоторых людей фанатична, заложена в подсознании и никакой логикой ее не выбить, потому как фанатичная вера фильтрует все.

----------

Германн (10.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Буддхи - всеначальный разум, Будд(х)а - его реальное воплощение. Примерно так. Поэтому это слово всегда было и есть в Ведах. А если Вы имеете ввиду с виду тождественные статуи, то можно посмотреть другие имена, но у индуистов. Ссылки и имена не думаю что целесообразно сюда ставить. Есть такое почитание, конечно. Подсказка: посмотреть какой праздник был у Индуистов непосредственно после 14апреля. Также в Малайзии открыта регистрация (спонсорское мероприятие, потому нет обязательных цен вообще) на 25-26мая: будет праздноваться БуддаПурнима (как всегда широко и ярко)


Я имею в виду - высказывание про Тару, что это буддийское веяние в индуизме, ага. Как по мне - так совсем наоборот (более того, это не то что не буддийское влияние в индуизме, это дравидское влияние в индуизме, через который Тара и попала в пантеон буддистов).

----------

Ашвария (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ой ну надо же свахи и пхеты, вот это конечно все доказывает))) А то что санскрит и те и другие использовали? А то что схожую терминологию использовали тоже доказательство? А то что по одной и той же земле ходили и одним воздухом дышали?


Так откуда схожая терминология-то? Санскрит начали использовать далеко не сразу, и протащили его в буддизм бывшие брахманы как раз. А потом, когда махасиддхи и капалики тусили на шмашанах - они активно друг с другом на тему практик сообщались. Так что да, по одной и той же земле и одним воздухом дышали. Воздухом и землёй шмашанов, если быть точным  :Wink: 




> Я встречал мнение самих тибетцев что эти терма были сделаны самим Падмасамбхавой из сострадания, дабы обратить диких бонцев которые воевали против буддистов (забыли?) на путь истины. Но это отдельный вопрос и очень обширный. Вы мне лучше скажите почему одежда, ритуалистика, изображения, монастыри да и многое другое сей час выглядит почти так же как в традиции нигма если согласно бону это все было до прихода буддизма? При этом мы знаем из описания что бонские жрецы даже во времена прихода будизма одевались как то совсем по другому, да и не чурались жертвоприношений?


Я встречал тибетцев, которые молятся Сангье, Амитаюсу и Таре, которые после смерти заберут их вечную душу в рай. То, что сейчас бонцы замаскировались - это никак не противоречит тому, что имел место двусторонний взаимообмен.




> Еше поищите пожалуйста сами в сети, мне так лень если честно, особенно учитывая то что спорщиков в этой теме это все равно не переубедит. У меня сложилось мнение что убежденность в первичности индуиского тантризма у некоторых людей фанатична, заложена в подсознании и никакой логикой ее не выбить, потому как фанатичная вера фильтрует все.


Джигме поищите пожалуйста контраргументы на свои же высказывания сами в сети, мне так лень если честно, особенно учитывая то что спорщиков в этой теме это все равно не переубедит. У меня сложилось мнение что убежденность в первичности буддийского тантризма у некоторых людей фанатична, заложена в подсознании и никакой логикой ее не выбить, потому как фанатичная вера фильтрует все.

(если что - я склоняюсь не к первичности индуистского тантризма по отношению к буддийскому, а в их одновременном возникновении и взаимообмене)

----------

Tong Po (07.05.2013), Карма Палджор (07.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я имею в виду - высказывание про Тару, что это буддийское веяние в индуизме, ага. Как по мне - так совсем наоборот (более того, это не то что не буддийское влияние в индуизме, это дравидское влияние в индуизме, через который Тара и попала в пантеон буддистов).


Вы абсолютно правы.
И Тара Белая (Тара Света), и Зелёная Тара. И само слово.
Вот некоторые из отличий в каноническом изображении Зелёной Тары в индуизме:
продето украшение через левую ноздрю, зелёное с золотом и самоцветами одеяние, павлин, вина (музыкальный инструмент, символ Сарасвати: богини речи), два зелёных попугая.
Да, и если головной убор в изображении Белой Тары Вам напоминает очертаниями Ваджр - это изображение тоже индуистское.
Да и сам Ваджр - оружие Бога Индра.

----------


## Джигме

Я понимаю что беседую с фанатиками потому и удаляюсь от дальнейшей беседы :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я понимаю что беседую с фанатиками потому и удаляюсь от дальнейшей беседы


Вы, кстати, обеты-то ваджраянские блюдёте?  :Wink:

----------


## Вантус

СвАхА - ритуальный возглас ариев, который был не то, что до Будды, а и до того, пожалуй, как арии пришли в Индию. Это слово, которым сопровождают ведическую хому-агнихотру. Недаром, Сваха - жена Агни.

----------

Ittosai (07.05.2013), Tong Po (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Первое в истории упоминание йогини-тантры (Sarvabuddhasamayoga-dakinijalasamvara-tantra) - у буддиста Амогхаваджры.

The earliest known Yoginitantra, the Sarvabuddhasamayoga-dakinijalasamvara-tantra, was likely composed by the late seventh or early eighth century, as evidenced by its inclusion in Amoghavajra’s Index of the Vajrasekharasutra-yoga in Eighteen Sections http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Co...mvara/0001.pdf 

Алексис Сандерсон о йогини-тантрах:
http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html

_"Свидетельства указывают скорее на то, что те, кто составляли Йогинитантры, извлекали [материал] из шайвитских текстов специфической части шайвитского канона, чтобы составить целое, которое не идентично с какой-либо конкретной шайвитской системой, за исключением той или иной составляющей, но скореее напоминает все шайвитские системы данной части канона вцелом по характеру, структуре и методу."_

Что же это за "свидетельства"?

_"Этот вывод происходит от чтения ранней тантрической шайвитской литературы, по большей части неопубликованной,"_

Да, в высшей степени "убедительно".

_"которая была авторитетной во время возникновения Йогинитантр."_

А была ли она вообще - как это можно объективно проверить? Что доказывает её существование в те годы?

_"Tо, что редакторы этих тантр опирались на шайвитские священные писания - очевиднo для тех, кто знает шайвитскую литературу."_

 :lol: 

_"Это очевидно из версии хорошего известного кашмирского шайвитског мифа, включенного в Джаядратой в тринадцатом столетии в свою Харачаритачинтамани."_

В высшей степени "очевидно": события 7 века реконструируются исходя из мифа, записанного в 13 веке.

_"Индуистские боги угнетаются демонами Видьюнмалин, Тарака и Камала. Они ничего не могут сделать, чтобы уничтожить их, так как приверженность их к культу Шива линга, делает их непобедимыми. Тем нимение, Брихаспати, учитель богов, находит следующую уловку: "Я должен распространить следующую систему и назову её Будд[х]а (/Буддизм)"_

:lol:  

_"Так, когда Джаядрата представляет Буддийские писания, как построенные на элементах шайвитского мантрического ритуала, он имеет ввиду прежде всего Йогинитантры, которые санкционируют культы этих демонических богов. Мифологический оценка отношений между двумя тантрическими группами, несомненно крайне предвзятая. Но она основана на фактах. Йогинитантры на самом деле основаны на шайвитскиx тантрах."_

Так где же факты? Где объективные подтверждения, где исторический материал 7-8 веков??

_"А если более конкретно, то существуют обширные паралели между этими текстами и группой тантр, классифицируемых, как Видьяпита, раздела Бхайравы из шайвитского канона."_

Гениально! :lol: Если в индуистских текстах есть параллели буддийским - это автоматически свидетельствует в пользу заимствований из индуизма. А почему не наоборот? Самое время сравнить: какие объективные данные  (которые можно проверить) имеются о древнейшем тантризме. Но вот незадача: древнейшие историчные тантрики почему-то буддисты. Йогини-тантра впервые  упоминается - не согласно священной истории, а научно-исторически - буддистом Амогхаваджрой. 

_Основные сохранившиеся тексты это Сиддхайогишваримата, Тантрасадбхава, Джаядратаямала и Брахмаямала. Первая является самой ранней текстуальной основой системы, известной как Трика, изложенная Абхинавагуптой (fl. с 975-1025 Н.Э.) в его Тантралоке и являющейся сутью "Кашмирского Шайвизма". Второй текст также принадлежит этой традиции. Третий, известный как Тантрараджабхаттарака, принадлежит другой части эзотерической традиции кашмирского шайвизма, системе поклонения Кали, известной как Крама. Четвертый, известный как Пичумата, является основным тантрическим культом Капаллшабхайрава и его супруги Чанда Капалини, системе известной Абхинавагуптe, которую он часто цитировал, при обсуждении предметов относящихся ко всем системам Видяпиты. Эти четыре работы были главными краеугольными камнями эзотерической традиции шайвизма._ 

Замечательно! В то время, когда буддийская йогини-тантра упоминается *историчным* Амогхаваджрой в 8 веке, цитируется Абхинавагупта - шиваитский автор конца 10 века. То, что шиваитские йогини-тантры существовали во времена Амогхаваджры, нужно ещё доказать.

_Зависимость от шайвитской литературы также очевидна в фрагментах тантр Самвары (Лагхусамвара, Абхидханоттара, Самвародая, Ваджрадака и Дакарнава), которые учат последовательности питх или святых мест, которые занимают видное место в ритуалах и йоге этой системы. Система питх от Пуллирамалая (Пу-рнагири) до Арбуда данная в Самвародаe и где-то еще обнаружена в Тантрасадбхава Трики (20). Источник заимствования очевиден из факта наличия неточности в буддийском списке._ 

Это уже по-существу. Неточность в буддийском списке может быть результатом неудачной переписки древнего буддийского источника, к примеру: то, что источник мог быть только шиваитским, не обосновано.

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Conten...ra/0001.htm#o2 

1) В Джаландхаре находятся Махаканкала и Чандакши. Она жёлтая.
2) В Одияне находятся Канкала и Прабхавати. Она зелёная.
3) В Арбуде находятся Викатадамштрина и Маханаса. Она небесно-белая.
4) В Годавари находятся Суравайрина и Вирамати. Она жёлтая.
5) В Рамешвара пребывают Амитабха и Кхарвари. Она зелёная.
6) В Девикота находятся Ваджрапрабха и Ланкешвари. Она небесно-белая.
7) В Малава находятся Ваджрадеха и Друмаччхайя. Она желтая.
8) В Камарупа находятся Анкурика и Айравати. Она зелёная.
9) В Одра находятся Ваджраджатила и Махабхайрава. Она небесно-белая.
10) В Тришакуни находятся Махавира и Вайювега. Она жёлтая.
11) В Кошала находятся Ваджрахумкара и Сурабхакши. Она зелёная.
12) В Калинга находятся Субхадра и Шьямадеви. Она небесно-белая.
13) В Лампака находятся Ваджрабхадра и Субхадра. Она жёлтая.
14) В Канчи находятся Махабхайрава и Хайякарна. Она зелёная.
15) В Гималайя находятся Вирупакша и Кхаганана. Она небесно-белая.
16) В Претапури находятся Махабала и Чакравега. Она жёлтая.
17) *В Грихадевата находятся Ратнаваджра и Кхандароха. Она зелёная.*
18) В Саураштра находятся Хайягрива и Саундари. Она небесно-белая.
19) В Суварнадвипе находятся Акашадарбха и Чакравармини. Она жёлтая.
20) В Нагара находятся Шри Херука и Сувира. Она зелёная.
21) В Синдху находятся Падманартешвара и Махабала. Она небесно-белая.
22) В Мару находятся Вайрочана и Чакравартини. Она жёлтая.
23) В Кулата находятся Ваджрасаттва и Махавирья. Она зелёная.

Священная география шактов: 
http://www.vaikuntha.ru/blog/tantra_i_shaktizm/890.html
Количество священных мест у шактов разное, часть тоже не находит соответствий в географии. Такие списки отнюдь не тяготели в индийской культуре к географической однозначности: *проблемы нет, даже если Грихадевату ввели в список произвольно, как заведомо мифическое (не географическое) место*.

_Данной аномалией является Грихадевата после Претапури и перед Саураштра в последовательности Самвародаи. Грихадевата - единственное географическое название, которое не встречается в спискe Тантрасадбхава; и это - единственное название, которое вызывает недоумение. Оно озадачивает, поскольку значение слова – “божество дома”, что едва ли вероятно, как название места. Теперь, по версии Тантрасадбхава, там сообщаются не только имена питх, но также классы божеств, связанные с каждым из них. Класс, связанный с Саураштра - тот самый класс Грихадеваты, семейные божества. Очевидно, что намереваясь извлечь тольно названия мест из списка пар мест - божеств, внимание редактора неосознанно сместилось со списка мест на список божеств и затем обратно._

И это *единственный* аргумент Сандерсона.
Как "смещалось внимание" автора манускрипта, тысячу лет назад, мы сейчас *объективно* проверить не можем.

Что можно объективно утверждать - так это то, что в Индии не существовало жёсткого географического списка, которому нужно было следовать в каждой тантре. (По умолчанию, это исходный пункт рассуждений Сандерсона: без такой необходимости логика аргументации рушится, как карточный домик.)

_Нет тогда никакой необходимости постулировать существование общей основы или основного культа почитания, чтобы объяснить сходство между этими двумя системами._ 

Конечно, нет необходимости. Поскольку древние буддийские манускрипты Гилгита содержат дхарани, и на китайском материале видно развитие тантрической системы от дхарани до Гухьясамаджи, это и есть прото-тантрический субстрат: буддийские дхарани. Поскольку такой эволюции по манускриптам и датированным исторически источникам у шиваитов проследить нельзя, они-то и заимствовали тантру из буддизма.

_Исследование текстов показывает эти сходстваявляются детальными и обширмыми. Это также позволит нам объяснить их как прямое заимствование редакторами при созданиии того, что очевидно должно было быть буддиской системой паралельной шайвитским культам капаликов, но конечно же превосходящих их. Даже некоторые названия буддийскиx Йогинитантр заимствованы._

Наоборот. Если отталкиваться не от единичного несоответствия в тексте, а от всей системы объективных данных. Единичное несоответствие адресует не к проверяемым научно фактам, а к "смещению внимания" у переписчика больше тысячи лет назад: что не является единственно возможным объяснением. Скорей, Грихадевата была введена в список как мифическое место: *что было в порядке вещей для тантрической литературы*.

----------

Дхармананда (09.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы, кстати, обеты-то ваджраянские блюдёте?


Зачем некорректные вопросы задавать? Кто из нас их блюдёт в полной мере?????

----------


## Германн

Сандерсон:

_"Источник заимствования очевиден из факта наличия неточности в буддийском списке."_

_"Данной аномалией является Грихадевата после Претапури и перед Саураштра в последовательности Самвародаи. Грихадевата - единственное географическое название, которое не встречается в спискe Тантрасадбхава; и это - единственное название, которое вызывает недоумение. Оно озадачивает, поскольку значение слова – “божество дома”, что едва ли вероятно, как название места."_

Неграмотные переписчики копировали непонятные слова, ошибки в средневековых манускриптах - образованные же подправляли исходный текст. Непонятное слово "Грихадевата" в списке, если подойти текстологически, аргумент в пользу первенства буддийской тантры - исправленной при переписке шиваитом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Зачем некорректные вопросы задавать? Кто из нас их блюдёт в полной мере?????


Я задаю вопрос не относительно того, кто блюдёт, а относительно того, кто принимает. Я, например, ваджраянских обетов не принимал. Может дзогченпа тоже не принимают, мне вот и интересно.

----------


## Германн

Д.С. Лихачёв, "Текстология: на материале русской литературы X-XVII веков". 

"Вот почему, с точки зрения текстолога, переписчики, которые меньше всего думают над текстом и переписывают механически, — лучшие переписчики. Для текстолога во много раз меньше затруднений с механической опиской, чем с осмыслением текста писцом. На этот счет существует множество единодушных высказываний текстологов.

Говорят, что один ученый эллинистической эпохи на вопрос, как достать надежный текст Гомера, ответил, что следует придерживаться древних, «неисправленных» экземпляров153.

Английский текстолог А. Кларк пишет: «В переписчике нет более благословенного качества, чем невежество, и скорее тривиально, а не парадоксально утверждать, что лучшие рукописи те, которые переписаны наиболее невежественными писцами»154. П. Колломп также пишет: «Ошибки, которые плодит полуученый писец, исправляя текст, наиболее опасные ошибки»155. А. Дэн утверждает: «Хороший переписчик тот, который воспроизводит ошибки оригинала»156. И т. д.

«Хорошие» переписчики копировали и ошибки, и непонятные слова, и устарелые формы языка, а в пергаменных уставных и полууставных рукописях подражали даже почерку оригинала. «Дурной» переписчик тот, который не уважает переписываемого текста и исправляет его. Вот почему, *если отдельные места текста в результате его переписывания сохранили бессмысленность оригинала, то это может служить одним из признаков того, что переписчик не переосмыслял текст*, а писал механически. Такие списки нельзя легкомысленно исключать из привлекаемых к рассмотрению как «неисправные». Именно эти «неисправные» списки могут оказаться весьма показательными для установления истории текста."

----------


## Германн

> У меня сложилось мнение что убежденность в первичности индуиского тантризма у некоторых людей фанатична, заложена в подсознании и никакой логикой ее не выбить, потому как фанатичная вера фильтрует все.


Действительно. И это уже - не буддизм. 
Кроме того, что это не наука (не объективно проверяемое знание).

----------


## Германн

http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00...0-0-1368180375
"В многочисленых тантрах нингма и сарма пересказывается миф покорения злого мантрика Рудры и ОБРАЩЕНИЕ его и его свиты гневными методами в ваджраяну. Посему вопрос в первенстве во временном аспекте Ваджряны даже не поднимается ни в тантрах, ни в работах патриархов традиций!"

Рудра - ведическое божество, объект архаичного культа. Ставить в один ряд обычное язычество и Ваджраяну нельзя, это разные вещи. Архаические ритуалы (пурушамедха, например) существовали в Индии до Ваджраяны. Ваджраяна есть лекарство от ошибок, а не развитие неправильных  воззрений с соответствующими им культами. Происхождение Рудры, как божества, возводится к падшему ученику Будды: это не то же самое, что Рудра был небуддийским тантриком изначально.

"Без чистой мотивации, практики и посвящения мы не сможем быть Бодхисаттвой или же практиком тантры. Если мы осмеливаемся действовать в таком духе, наши действия будут полностью противоречить принципам Ваджраяны. Это будет неверная, или извращённая тантра, и мы пойдём по пути Рудры.
 Имя Рудра принадлежит человеку, который жил много эонов назад, и был сыном очень богатого купца. Он жил в этом мире очень давно, задолго до Будды Шакьямуни. Впоследствии его имя стали использовать как нарицательное, обозначающее человека, извращающего учения тантры. Однажды он отправился к одному выдающемуся Ламе. С ним пошёл слуга, и они оба испросили наставлений. Получив одни и те же наставления, они вернулись домой, чтобы их изучать и практиковать. Некоторое время спустя они собрались, чтобы обсудить обретённый опыт и понимание. К их удивлению, оказалось, что они ни в чём не могут согласиться. Их точки зрения были диаметрально противоположными, и поэтому они решили вернуться к учителю и спросить, кто прав. Учитель выслушал обоих и сказал, что прав слуга. Хозяину это было чрезвычайно неприятно. "Ты мне больше не Учитель! - воскликнул он. - Ты судишь абсолютно предвзято, ты заодно с моим слугой. Больше не стану слушать ни тебя, ни кого-то другого. Буду распоряжаться собой сам! Буду следовать собственным суждениям и делать то, что считаю правильным!" С этими словами он удалился и стал практиковать собственные представления об Учении. Делая всё неправильно, он накопил очень мощную негативную карму. Некоторое время спустя он переродился чрезвычайно сильным и влиятельным человеком, но в то же время очень злым. Тогда его звали Рудра. Он покорил почти весь мир и всюду распространил своё дурное влияние. Даже боги, видя его, дрожали, и он держал всех в своей власти, в том числе духов. Никто не осмеливался выступить против него. Тогда люди обратились к его бывшему учителю и слуге, которые к тому времени достигли высоких степеней просветления. Их попросили о помощи, сказав, что только им под силу положить конец злодеяниям Рудры. Учитывая, что у них была кармическая связь из прошлых жизней, они согласились и проявились перед Рудрой, занятым своими жестокими делами. Они преобразились в коня и свинью и вошли в его тело; оказавшись внутри, они стали огромными, причинив ему нестерпимую боль. Так как они были внутри, Рудра ничего не мог с ними сделать. Находясь там, они напомнили ему о его злодеяниях. Они уговорили его раскаяться и научлили, как совершать правильные поступки. Тогда он вспомнил те слова, что Учитель говорил ему в прошлом, и на этот раз их понял. Чувствуя глубочайшее раскаяние, он поднёс своё тело, чтобы оно служило примером того, как кто-то, бывший воплощением зла, внезапно преобразился и стал примером добродетели. Начиная с этого момента, его внешний вид стали использовать как символ в практике Ваджраяны. После покорения он стал гневным божеством - защитником Дхармы" - Рингу Тулку, "Путь к бесстрашию" М. 2012 - стр. 202-203.

----------

Дондог (10.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000694-000-40-0
"Я лично считаю, что прото тантрический субстрат до сих пор существует, но он не текстуальный. Делалось одно исследование шактизма в Бенгале, так там до сих пор лесные племена покланяются каким-то местным богиням давая им общее имя Чанди ("Гневная"). потом эти местные культы ассимилировались крупными пандисткими традициями и месные богини начинали считаться эманациями основного божества школы или же абсорбировались ваморфный культ иогинь..."

Такой "прото-тантрический субтрат" наблюдается по всей планете, повсеместно. Вуду, шаманизм, африканские культы. Славянское язычество тоже было, по такой логике, "прото-тантрическим субстратом". Такая теория не позволяет ничего предсказать, не накладывает на возможные наблюдения какие-либо ограничения, объективно непроверяема и неопровержима: она ненаучна. 

Объективно подтверждённый "прото-тантрический субстрат"  - это буддийские Сутры дхарани. От манускриптов Гилгита и точно датированных китайских переводов можно проследить, как ритуалы с прото-мандалами 5 века постепенно развивались, результировав в 7 веке зрелым тантризмом.

Тантризм это божество+мандала+йога+текст: система созерцания с выходящей за рамки этой жизни целью.

----------

Дондог (10.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Рудра как личность, названный именем божества, как это обычно в Индии, - и Рудра в Индуизме - как изначальная ипостась Ишвары - это разное, уважаемый Германн. Как Германия называецца не в честь Германна, вот  :Smilie: 
Изначально (не стану переписывать шиваистское славословие, а специально другими словами, потому что НЕ ПРОПОВЕДУЮ:
*Рудра - звезда, Ума - излучение - ему и ей поклонение.
Рудра - ветер, Ума - река: [ему и ей поклонение]=[***]
Рудра - кот, Ума - кошка - ***
Рудра - качур, Ума - утка - ***
Рудра - рыб, Ума - рыбка - ***
В оригинале см.: *Рудра Хридайя Упанишада*.

----------


## Германн

> * Если вы не знакомы с методологией, отрицаете научные факты приводимые авторитетами мирового уровня. То ваши притензии на "научность" весьма жалки...*


Вы отрицаете текстологические принципы, изложенные советским академиком Д.С. Лихачёвым? Согласно методологии в понимании Д.С. Лихачёва http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578431, буддийский текст с непонятным топонимом "Грихадевата" должен быть древней шайвистской тантры.

Второй вопрос: эта шайвистская тантра написана *на грамматически безупречном санскрите*, не так ли?

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы отрицаете текстологические принципы, изложенные советским академиком Д.С. Лихачёвым? Согласно методологии в понимании Д.С. Лихачёва http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578431, буддийский текст с непонятным топонимом "Грихадевата" должен быть древней шайвистской тантры.
> 
> Второй вопрос: эта шайвистская тантра написана *на грамматически безупречном санскрите*, не так ли?


На грамматически безупречном санскрите написано очень многое. И санскрит имеет разные варианты слов.
К примеру, Грихастха - жизнь правильного семьянина а семье - это второй из четырёх этажей здания самсарного преодолевания, из которого первый этаж - Брахмачарья (это ученик, ведущий праведную жизнь и притом живущий в доме учителя: так юные монахи живут в монастыре). Последний четвёртый этаж - это саньяса, отречение, это когда человек не питает уже никаких мирских привязанностей, и уже он следует тем путём, которым идут по жизни Свами. Выше этого сансарного здания только мокша: освобождение от перерождений и смертей.

----------


## Германн

В.К. Шохин о текстах, современных Сутрам дхарани:
http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-107939.html?page=4

III-V вв. 

"Большинство основных направлений индийской мысли уже к концу той эпохи предприняли шаги, необходимые для сложения базовых текстов, маркировавших канон их учения. Первыми в этом преуспели, вероятнее всего, вайшешики, которые, несмотря на заметные внутренние разногласия35, смогли унифицировать свое наследие уже ко II в. в виде приписываемых Канаде "Вайшешика-сутр". Несколько позднее завершилось сложение громоздкого собрания сутр и их основных оппонентов – мимансаков. К рубежу III-IV вв. глубокий плюрализм в среде ведантистов был "ограничен" победой их "ортодоксального" направления, персонифицированного в лице Бадараяны и представившего "Брахма-сутры". Сложнее дело обстояло с каноническим текстом ньяи, так как есть основания полагать, что вначале он был представлен остовом некоего пособия по контроверсии (соответствовало материалу книг I и V), к коему несколько позднее были добавлены "доктринальные порции" (материал книг II-IV). Но поскольку к рубежу IV-V вв. относится создание уже "Ньяя-бхашьи" Ватсьяяны, то, по крайней мере, в IV в. процесс унификации базового текста ньяи должен был завершиться. Расхождения по многим вопросам авторитетов йоги, а также отмеченная одним из составителей эпоса их склонность доверять больше "инсайту", чем шастрам, объясняет "запаздывание" сутр йоги, хотя можно предположить, что сутры Патанджали появились одновременно с комментарием Ватсьяяны. Процесс канонизации учений отмечается и у настиков: во II-III вв. формируется базовый текст мадхьямиков – "Мула-мадхьямака-шастра" Нагарджуны, к которому сразу составляются комментарии, и, видимо, к концу рассматриваемого периода завершается редактирование джайнской "Таттвартхадхигама-сутры" Умасвати, принимаемой и шветамбарами и дигамбарами. 
Канонический текст не появляется только в одном из основных направлений мысли, им и оказывается традиция санкхьи. Эта ситуация представляется тем более удивительной, что санкхьяики начали выдвигать свои доктрины едва ли не раньше названных течений и, судя по данным "Брахмаджала-сутты", определенно еще в добуддийскую эпоху."

----------


## Ашвария

Уважаемый Германнн, а как упомянутые Вами настики назывались по настоящему?
(слово настика в хинди и тэлугу и бенгали - значит неверующий, это скорее их кто-то со стороны так называл  :Smilie: )

----------


## Германн

> Уважаемый Германнн, а как упомянутые Вами настики назывались по настоящему?
> (слово настика в хинди и тэлугу и бенгали - значит неверующий, это скорее их кто-то со стороны так называл )


Способность обойтись без веры в Бога проявление благих заслуг. Необходимое условие восприятия   Дхармы. Джайны (и древние санкхьяики) не верили в Бога, занимаясь созерцанием. Глаза настика были "лишь слегка припорошены пылью": рассчитывая на распространение спасительного Учения, Будда пришёл именно к ним.
(Несубстанциональную шуньяту невозможно принять, имея потребность опираться на идею Абсолюта, Бога).

----------


## Ашвария

> Способность обойтись без веры в Бога проявление благих заслуг. Это необходимое условие понимания  Дхармы. Джайны (и древние санкхьяики) не верили в Бога, занимаясь созерцанием. Глаза настика были "лишь слегка припорошены пылью": рассчитывая на распространение спасительного Учения, Будда пришёл именно к ним.
> 
> Несубстанциональную шуньяту невозможно принять, если есть потребность опираться на идею Абсолюта, Бога.


Уважаемый Германнн.
Современные Джайны есть и в парламенте Индии. И они не Буддисты.  :Smilie:  и не шакты  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Уважаемый Германнн.
> Современные Джайны есть и в парламенте Индии. И они не Буддисты.  и не шакты


И? 

Хороша любая религия, обходящаяся без таких крайностей:

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_0.html#msg301762
"Moogul 21 дек 2010 20:49 
хотите увидеть человеческие жертвоприношения? точно хотите? тогда езжайте в Трипуру и Мизорам. лучше идите пешком. прямо из Гоа. хоть Индию увидите. не забудьте заглянуть в Бенгал и Бихар. пересеките границу бангладеша где нить восточнее Гаджола или Дургапура. прогуляйтесь через Бангладеш. Научитесь есть руками грязный рис с отвратительным месивом сидя где нить на помойке, чтобы мимо вас текли сточные воды и кто нить в нескольких метрах справлял нужду. научитесь жить в Индии на 30-40рупий в день включая еду и сон, а лучше вообще без денег. Не один день, а продолжительное время. выучите хинди с бенгальским акцентом, выбросьте и забудьте о существовании флакончиков с дезинфектором, туалетной бумаге, лаптопах, мобильниках и прочей хери. сделайте так, чтобы индус видя вас - обращался к вам на местном наречии, что-то бурча себе под нос, не улыбался при виде сахиба ну и т.д. когда доберетесь до Трипуры ищите место под названием Гандачерра. что делать дальше вы уже будете довольно точно знать
только не говорите, что я вас не предупреждал. всё будет не так как написал Олег. Он мужик конечно крутой и знающий, но он ещё и публицист."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_3.html#msg301882
Moogul 22 дек 2010 09:25 
"То, о чем этот топик. я видел своими глазами. но фото нет и чашек из черепов у меня тоже нет. поэтому первые попытки рассказать об этом как-то, привели к смеху и отбили у меня желание говорить на эту тему. и вообще это не для всех далеко. кто захочет увидеть - найдёт и увидит. только в этом нет никакого таинства. просто первобытные, необъяснимые страхи и попытки найти крайнего."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301914
Moogul 22 дек 2010 11:48 
"я геолог. работал там. Охранниками и носильщиками у нас работали местные племена. Их индусы и прочие неаборигены боятся просто, потому и брали их. Нам удалось через наших местных партнёров договориться. А потом, после почти 4х месяцев работы и т.д. после приглашений в деревню и в дом, мой носильщик Джейрам сказал, что можно типа через пару дней он просит перерыв на несколько дней, типа у них праздник религиозный и т.д. Я попросил посмотреть. Он поговорил с людими в деревне и согласился. Откровенно говоря я не ожидал увидеть там то, что я увидел. меня никто не предупредил. только сказали, чтобы "no camera". А если уж пришёл - уходить нельзя. Точнее может и можно, но не нужно. если тебя всё таки пригласили - будь до конца."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301927
Moogul 22 дек 2010 12:19 
"это ещё одна из причин, по которой на форуме, в котором правила регистрации требуют подлинных фото и т.д., я не буду рассказывать всего и снабжать это картинками. Могу рассказать лично и при том словами, а не письмами. и то не всем. надо знать кто этот человек. потому я и написал - езжайте сами."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301939
Moogul 22 дек 2010 12:40 
"это пожалуйста. Только вы уж простите, что не все подробности могу расскать и т.д. 
у меня всё таки гида там не было, которым мог бы всё рассказать и показать. поэтому-что понял, то расскажу. мне показалось, что это что-то вроде пуджи. Те кто живут или работают в Индии, знают, что тут гуляет лиходрадка Денге. если не лечить современной медициной - исход во многих случаях один. А в Трипуре найти современную медицину - сами понимаете сложно. Местные думают, что это наказание или просто напасть. 
Эта "пуджа" проводится нерегулярно. только когда есть необходимость. В общем у них несколько человек умерло от этой лихорадки за последние несколько месяцев, слухи там тоже неслабо распростаняются. в итоге у них появились как я понял проблемы в связях с соседями(видимо понаплели, что там люди пачками умирают и т.д. и т.п. мы уже боялись что начнут на нас думать...). Короче всё наложилось одно на одно. 
Все у них как бы понимают что происходит, но типа "это нужно", иначе никак. поэтому все присутствующие, а это только мужчины, прямо скажем угашенные. Я сам весь вечер коку жевал и курил чилим со всеми. В итоге так уделался, что верил во всё, что происходило. Во всех богов и все беды. 
А так как челу, которого заодно и вылечить хотели стало хуже, то стали косо поглядывать на нас. Нам оставалось ещё недели 3 работы. В общем мы этому парню начали сами цифран колоть. вроде легче стало, но чем закончилось не знаю. работу мы закончили и свалили."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301945
Moogul 22 дек 2010 12:45 
"да ничем они не руководствовались!!! Нет в этом секрета у тех, кому нечего скрывать! полиции там нет и не было никогда. Просто джейрам спросил у старших можно ли постороннего позвать - те сказали, что его можно, он вроде нормальный, помогает нам, деньги платит вовремя, подарки дарит. вот и позвали. всё банально, ребят."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_12.html#msg302591
Moogul 23 дек 2010 19:15 
"Я понимаю, что тут вопрос морали, но вы все обсуждаете то, о чём даже представления не имеете. Вы никогда не думали о том, что жертвой может стать к примеру сильно больной человек, у которого нет шансов выжить? и принося в жертву его, хоть с человеческой точки зрения это конечно аморально, но с религиозной и с точки зрения выживания, это оправдано, поскольку умерщвляя его, индусы останавливают заразу? Ведь принося в жертву человека, они возвращают болезнь или напасть туда, откуда она пришла. То есть обратно Лордам... Я же говорил раньше, что всё просто и банально донельзя. И ХВАТИТ ... про убийство девочек во славу богов. детей убивают только маньяки, которых надо "мочить в сортире" и никогда религиозные люди. какой бы ни была их религия
Закройте тему в конце концов! люди тут несут такой бред, что просто диву даёшься... это как рассуждать про инопланетян. все слышали о них, но никто не видел."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_14.html#msg302639
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:02 
"Уважаемая irinanik, почитайте топик. я уже писал ранее о том, что я видел подобную вещь однажды. Там нет места суевериям. во всём расчет. причем очень верный. а эти умные люди, ради спасения остальных - прикрываются религией. никто массово сейчас не убивает. просто бывает до сих пор на нашей планете у некоторых выбор: или он(она), больной(ая) и умирающий, но у которого есть истерящая родня, или весь род. Все эти вещи продиктованы прежде всего здравым смыслом."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_14.html#msg302645
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:08 
"извините, я тут уже всех похоже обидел, кого только мог. 
просто вы все говорите голословно или читая литературу. но своими глазами не видели и не имели возможности понять мотивы и смысл содеянного. я тоже не претендую на истину в последней инстанции, но это не голословные утверждения."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_14.html#msg302651
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:12 
"я бы назвал это некоей формой эвтаназии..."

Мирча Элиаде:
http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-230578.html?page=25
"Бхавабхути (VIII в.) в своей драме «Малати-мадхава» выводит капалика по имени Агхорагханта, приносящего деву Малати в жертву богине Чамунде. Похожий эпизод имеется и в «Прабодха Чхандродайе», написанной в 1065 г. санньяси Кришнамишрой. В ней персонаж-капалик заявляет: ... «трупы людей, измазанные свежей кровью, вытекшей из страшных ран на их шеях, — подношения, которыми мы радуем ужасного бога"

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576733

----------


## Ашвария

> И?


Уважаемый Германннн, есть поисковик, и там будьте добры сами на ночь смотрите обстановку внутри джайнистского Храма во время богослужения, а потом сами скажите: Буддисты они или нет.  :Smilie:  я не джайн, и не надейтесь  :Smilie: 
+ есть дигамбары (в храме обнажённые) и шветамбары (в белых одеждах).
Главное отличие от Буддизма - это вера в Божественность души каждого живого существа (джива). В переводе джайны ~~победители [[не бойтесь пожалуйста, уважаемый Германн, их в России практически не бывает]]

----------


## Германн

> я не джайн, и не надейтесь


В буддийской традиции есть миф о Рудре:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578532

Традиционный подход - различать Будда-Дхарму и не-Дхарму. Посмертная участь зависит от праведности, не от религии; праведные индуисты (в том числе и шакты) могут получить хорошее рождение. Но смешивать буддизм с индуизмом не нужно. В истории Тибета это уже было.

Терпимость, Леся Ди, не в том, чтобы считать Будда-Дхарму и не-Дхарму (внешние учения) равно правильными. Терпимость в том, чтоб признавать чужое право верить как угодно, если это никому не вредит.

----------

Ашвария (11.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В буддийской традиции есть миф о Рудре:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578532
> 
> Традиционный подход - различать Будда-Дхарму и не-Дхарму. Посмертная участь зависит от праведности, не от религии; праведные индуисты (в том числе и шакты) могут получить хорошее рождение. Но смешивать буддизм с индуизмом не нужно. В истории Тибета это уже было.
> 
> Терпимость, Леся Ди, не в том, чтобы считать Будда-Дхарму и не-Дхарму (внешние учения) равно правильными. Терпимость в том, чтоб признавать чужое право верить как угодно, если это никому не вредит.


 :Smilie:  Agree
Лучше бы вместо этой кучи тем о злобных шактах открыли бы одну нормальную: *терпимость и просветление*, что ли  :Smilie:

----------

Иоанн (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Замечал ,что при въезде или выезде из некоторых деревень,городов Индии стоят группы скульптур очень схожих с тибетскими гневными защитниками веры.Эти персонажи явно перекочевали из индуизма в тибетский буддизм ,но и еще чрезмерная ритуальность,хотя мусульмане переплюнут по ритуалам индусов ,вот и все заимствования из индуизма в тибетском буддизме.

----------


## Германн

> Agree
> Лучше бы вместо этой кучи тем о злобных шактах открыли бы одну нормальную: *терпимость и просветление*, что ли


Предпочёл бы открыть тему "Юндрунг Бон и йогины, достигшие реализации" - но, в отличие от Ваших постингов об индуизме, её здесь снесут. 

Что же касается шактизма, это единственная традиционная (если считать традицией срок свыше 150 лет) форма индуизма, доступная не-индусам по рождению. Другая форма индуизма, доступная млеччхам во всей полноте её практик - реформированный нео-индуизм. (Есть учителя-реформаторы шиваизма: Рамана Махарши, Лакшман Джу. Они не придавали значения варновой принадлежности, в отличие от Шанкары.) Либо млеччхам доступно только изучение пуран. 

Лично я с недоверием отношусь к неведомым индуистским группам - таким, как Ваша - потому что неизвестно, что в них практикуется. Мне ближе слившийся с буддизмом Юндрунг Бон.

Поскольку шактистский тантризм вторичен, относительно Ваджраяны - можно с таким же успехом заимствовать практику созерцания божество+мандала+йога+текст, и ввести в славянское нео-язычество. Получится религия ничуть *не хуже*, чем у шактов: но хотя бы связанная для славян с их предками, с реальными корнями.

Если истоки шактизма такие, как есть: чем Рудра-Шива *лучше* Перуна? Это обычные языческие божества. Но Перун, всё-таки, действительно связан с историей Руси - а Шива-Шакти нет. 

Если же искать традиционные религиозные глубины, можно взять текст Григория Нисского, сравнить его с Барадаяной. Сравнить тексты Гаудапады и Максима Исповедника. Монизм можно найти в каббале, суфизме, неоплатонизме. Учения о Боге уже есть в России - какой смысл принимать ещё одно?

Индийская идея Бога не оригинальна: она лишь дублирует уже имеющиеся традиции.

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Лично я с недоверием отношусь к неведомым индуистским группам - таким, как Ваша - потому что неизвестно, что в них практикуется. Мне ближе слившийся с буддизмом Юндрунг Бон.


 Германн, а зачем Вам Юндрунг Бон вообще сдался? Буддизма не хватает? Я уже не в первый раз удивляюсь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а зачем Вам Юндрунг Бон вообще сдался? Буддизма не хватает? Я уже не в первый раз удивляюсь.


Вы лучше удивитесь индуизму на "буддийском" форуме. Юндрунг Бон, в отличие от индуизма, слился с историческим буддизмом: в Бон давно уже есть шуньявада и бодхичитта. В индуизме нет шуньявады и  бодхичитты: нет Дхармы.

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лично я с недоверием отношусь к неведомым индуистским группам - таким, как Ваша - потому что неизвестно, что в них практикуется. Мне ближе слившийся с буддизмом Юндрунг Бон.


Ну а кому-то ближе шайвизм и кто-то с доверием к нему относится. Почему то, что вам ближе —это нормально и можно, а то, что другим ближе —это ненормально и нельзя? Фиговый какой-то аргумент «отношусь с доверием», на фоне вашей любви к «научности».

Давайте, докажите сначала, что бон слился с буддизмом. Приведите авторитетные традиционные мнения (вы ведь уважаете традиционные мнения), что бон слился с буддизмом. И радиоуглеродный анализ самых ранних бонских текстов не забудьте.

(Я сам к бону и к бонцам очень хорошо отношусь, и они мне гораздо больше индуистов нравятся, и я даже допускаю возможность того, что великие ламы Ньингма вроде Дуджома Ринпоче ошибались, а на самом деле реализация у бонпо не хуже буддийской,  но я не считаю, что на буддийском форуме разумно вести холивары против виртуальных шактов и при этом поддерживать бон. Или свастику снимите, или трусы наденьте).

----------

Ашвария (11.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.05.2013), Нико (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы лучше удивитесь индуизму на "буддийском" форуме. Юндрунг Бон, в отличие от индуизма, слился с историческим буддизмом: в Бон давно уже есть шуньявада и бодхичитта. В индуизме нет шуньявады и  бодхичитты, это не Дхарма.


Я как-то игнорирую "индуизм на буддийском форуме". Не надо развивать такие темы просто. Насчёт Юндрунг Бона у меня сомнения.... В его нужности для буддистов с буддийским Прибежищем. Лучше читать трактаты мастеров Наланды, там всё есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

P.S. В игнор-лист никого пока не отсылала, но маловменяемые сообщения как-то мимо моих глаз автоматически пролетают. Особенно те, которые наполнены словами "шактизм" и "бон".

----------


## Германн

> Я как-то игнорирую "индуизм на буддийском форуме". Не надо развивать такие темы просто. Насчёт Юндрунг Бона у меня сомнения.... В его нужности для буддистов с буддийским Прибежищем. Лучше читать трактаты мастеров Наланды, там всё есть.


Лишь обращаю Ваше внимание на очевидный факт: индуизм буддистами (больше в Интернет, чем в Дхарма-центрах) встречается на "ура", или воспринимается как естественный фон - несмотря на принципиальное различие воззрений. В то же самое время, в штыки воспринимается Юндрунг Бон - несмотря на совпадение философской основы.

В чём можно упрекнуть Бон? Только в заимствованиях. Но результат заимствования бывает разный: можно воспринять Учение, а можно его полностью переиначить.

----------


## Нико

> Лишь обращаю Ваше внимание на очевидный факт: индуизм буддистами (больше в Интернет, чем в Дхарма-центрах) встречается на "ура", или воспринимается как естественный фон - несмотря на принципиальное различие воззрений.


Я лично на "ура" индуизм не встречаю. Для меня это нечто чуждое, хоть и уважаю его как отдельную традицию. К Бону интереса нет. Кангьюр и Тенгьюр бы хотя в этой жизни осилить... Мало кто может....

----------


## Германн

> Ну а кому-то ближе шайвизм и кто-то с доверием к нему относится. Почему то, что вам ближе —это нормально и можно, а то, что другим ближе —это ненормально и нельзя? Фиговый какой-то аргумент «отношусь с доверием», на фоне вашей любви к «научности».


Можно всё: произошёл обмен мнениями. То же, что индуистский тантризм вторичен по отношению к Ваджраяне - научное утверждение, а не моё субъективное мнение. Если не нравится - аргументируйте научно. 




> Давайте, докажите сначала, что бон слился с буддизмом. Приведите авторитетные традиционные мнения (вы ведь уважаете традиционные мнения), что бон слился с буддизмом.


Предисловие Е.С. Далай-Ламы о бонском Дзогчен в книге Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче "Чудеса естественного ума": "Данная книга окажет большую помощь тем читателям, которые хотели бы получить ясное представление о *бонской традиции, и особенно об учениях Дзогчен*, и я поздравляю всех тех, кто внес свой вклад в дело ее появления на свет." 

Констатируется наличие в бонской традиции Дзогчен. А Дзогчен - это Дхарма.




> И радиоуглеродный анализ самых ранних бонских текстов не забудьте.


Читайте внимательно. Я не отрицаю заимствований, но говорю о разных результатах.

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я лично на "ура" индуизм не встречаю. Для меня это нечто чуждое, хоть и уважаю его как отдельную традицию. К Бону интереса нет. Кангьюр и Тенгьюр бы хотя в этой жизни осилить... Мало кто может....


Вы традиционный буддист. Смешение Ваджраяны с шактизмом встречается не чаще, чем у каждого десятого русского буддиста соответствующих школ.

----------

Иоанн (11.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Констатируется наличие в бонской традиции Дзогчен. А Дзогчен - это Дхарма.


То, что Дзогчен это Дхарма не означает автоматически, что весь бон —это Дхарма.

----------

Нико (11.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> То, что Дзогчен это Дхарма не означает автоматически, что весь бон —это Дхарма.


Е.С. Далай-Лама этого и не говорил. Бонский Дзогчен - синоним Юндрунг Бон.

----------


## Нико

> Е.С. Далай-Лама этого и не говорил. Бонский Дзогчен - синоним Юндрунг Бон.


А Вам зачем именно бонский дзогчен? Можно и небонского ведь. Правда, учителей не подскажу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Е.С. Далай-Лама этого и не говорил. Бонский Дзогчен - синоним Юндрунг Бон.


Нет, это не так. Юнгдрунг Бон подразделяется на девять колесниц, из которых только одна — Дзогчен.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, это не так. Юнгдрунг Бон подразделяется на девять колесниц, из которых только одна — Дзогчен.


Небось, там все колесницы соответствуют классификации ньингма?

----------


## Германн

> Замечал ,что при въезде или выезде из некоторых деревень,городов Индии стоят группы скульптур очень схожих с тибетскими гневными защитниками веры. Эти персонажи явно перекочевали из индуизма в тибетский буддизм


Возможно. Буддизм Ваджраяны - лекарство от яда. Некоторые архаичные божества, некоторые архаичные ритуалы Индии и есть такой яд. Худшие проявления ошибочных воззрений буддизм Ваджраяны излечивал, трансформировал: то заблуждение, что преодолевалось, отражалось в тантрической символике. Для того и отражалось, чтоб быть преодолено, излечено. 

Но что конкретно отражалось? Местные божества. Архаичные ритуалы. Отражалась *не тантра*, якобы уже существовавшая  вне буддизма: сам процесс переосмысления архаичных культов и был тантризмом, в одном из его лечебных проявлений. Архаичные культы просты. Тантризм очень сложен. Сурадж же, например, пытается обосновать вторичность Ваджраяны, опираясь на переосмысление в ней архаичного индийского материала.

Это всё равно что выводить аскетику Игнатия Брянчанинова из славянского язычества на основании того, что подношение яблок в церкви, в день Яблочного Спаса - древний языческий ритуал. Что совершенно ненаучно.

----------


## Иоанн

Как то раз шутил: если к любому индийскому божеству прибавить префикс "Ваджра", то это сразу тантрический йидам) Ваджрабхайрава, Ваджрашива....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вантус

> Как то раз шутил: если к любому индийскому божеству прибавить префикс "Ваджра", то это сразу тантрический йидам) Ваджрабхайрава, Ваджрашива....


Ваджрашивы в ваджраяне нет. Есть просто Махадева и Шива. Ваджрабхайрава не похож на Бхайраву, это отдельная традиция. На Бхайраву похожи другие йидамы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.05.2013), Иоанн (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ваджрашивы в ваджраяне нет. Есть просто Махадева и Шива. Ваджрабхайрава не похож на Бхайраву, это отдельная традиция. На Бхайраву похожи другие йидамы


Вот, пришёл Вантус и всех разогнал. В чём принципиальное отличие Ваджрабхайравы от Бхайравы? Буду придирчивой, раз уж пошли такие разборки.

----------


## Иоанн

> Ваджрашивы в ваджраяне нет. Есть просто Махадева и Шива. Ваджрабхайрава не похож на Бхайраву, это отдельная традиция. На Бхайраву похожи другие йидамы.


Вообще я предполагал, хотя никогда не задумывался над этим вопросом серьезно, что индийские божества так же имеют просветленную природу. Вполне возможно, что после Будды, учителя *Богов* и людей, некоторые Божества стали частью сангхи. Поэтому и перекочевали из индуизма в буддизм.  Например, богиня Сарасвати. 
Вполне возможно, что и Шива, и Рудра, и т.п. Так же бы вспомнить Махакалу, который является инкарнацией Шивы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Небось, там все колесницы соответствуют классификации ньингма?


Вроде бы отличаются.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вообще я предполагал, хотя никогда не задумывался над этим вопросом серьезно, что индийские божества так же имеют просветленную природу. Вполне возможно, что после Будды, учителя *Богов* и людей, некоторые Божества стали частью сангхи. Поэтому и перекочевали из индуизма в буддизм.  Например, богиня Сарасвати. 
> Вполне возможно, что и Шива, и Рудра, и т.п. Так же бы вспомнить Махакалу, который является инкарнацией Шивы.


Да, Шива (как живое существо, божество) был обращён. Об этом можно прочитать в "Львах Будды" у Абхаядатты http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Ma...a-pravriti.htm Различий между Дхармой и не-Дхармой это не отменяет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот, пришёл Вантус и всех разогнал. В чём принципиальное отличие Ваджрабхайравы от Бхайравы? Буду придирчивой, раз уж пошли такие разборки.


Бхайрава - это Махакала, насколько я понимаю. А Ваджрабхайрава - Ямантака.
Соответственно, Авалокитешвара и Манджушри.

----------


## Германн

Возвращаясь к теме топика. С научной точки зрения, столь горячо любимый на БФ индуистский тантризм в 8 веке только начал зарождаться (А.Паду, Лэйн Литтл, Ф.О.Шрадер). Буддийский же тантризм, с которого всё началось, зародился в 5 веке на основе Сутр дхарани. В 6 веке был представлен Манджушри-мула-кальпой.
В 7 веке - Таттвасамграха тантрой (Ваджрашекхара-тантрой). К 8 веку - когда индуистский тантризм только зарождался - буддийский уже результировал Гухьясамаджей.

*"Прото-тантрический субстрат":*

3-4 век: предпосылки, философия Нагарджуны и Асанги.

4-5 век: ритуалы дхарани 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576480
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post574413
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576372

*Ваджраяна, древнейший тантризм*:

6 век: тип Крия-тантры
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post575923 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post574810

7 век: тип Йога-тантры.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576063
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576102

7-8 век: тип Ануттара-йога-тантры.
The earliest known Yoginitantra, the Sarvabuddhasamayoga-dakinijalasamvara-tantra, was likely composed by the late seventh or early eighth century, as evidenced by its inclusion in Amoghavajra’s Index of the Vajrasekharasutra-yoga in Eighteen Sections http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Co...mvara/0001.pdf 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576324
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578365

*Вторичный тантризм шайвов:*

7-8 век: предпосылки, философия Гаудапады и Шанкары.

8-9 век: зарождение тантризма, Nisvasatattvasamhita 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576411

9-10 век: Васугупта (860—925) - первый историчный индуистский тантрик.

*Архаичные ритуалы вместо созерцания:*

5 век: http://sanskrit.su/aspects.htm "Культ Шакти и его связь с тантризмом подтверждаются надписью, найденной в Гангадхаре на территории Раджастхана. Эта надпись, датируемая 423 - 424 гг.н.э., содержит недвусмысленное упоминание о тантрических практиках. В ней сообщается о возведении местным вельможей святилища, посвященного Богине и матрикам. В ней также упоминается тантрический ритуал (tantrodbhuta), который, возможно, основывается на тантрическом пути левой руки (vAmAcAra), потому что здесь речь идет о дакини, а храм именуется ugraveshma (наполненный энергией храм, где все желания исполняются). В полустертой надписи употребляются термины kuNapa (труп) и muNDa. Можно предположить, что они относятся к святилищу, посвященному богине Чамунде и матрикам и посещаемому дакини. 
Следовательно, мы можем предположить, что в поврежденной части надписи содержится упоминание о рецитации мантр Чамунды, изображаемой вместе с трупом, которые были открыты дакини."

7 век: http://sanskrit.su/aspects.htm по "Харшачарита" Баны
"Культ включал использование матри-мандалы или янтры кулапутрами, преподнесение человеческих голов или голов животных богу Амардаке (Рудре) как Махабхайраве, молитвы богине Чандике (десятирукой Дурге), которые возносил жрец из страны Андхара и сожжение гуггулы (ладана) на голове почитателя, для того чтобы умилостивить Махакалу. Повествование Баны фокусируется на совершении жрецами специального анустханы (обряда) с целью доставить удовольствие Богине, матрикам, Бхайраве и Махакале ради исцеления царя. (...) В Харшачарите также упоминаются мула-мантра, тайное посвящение, связанное с которой, согласно учению шиваизма, требует принести в жертву буйвола на маханавами (девятый день ашвина) и тантрический культ Шрипарваты."

8 век: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post576411
Мирча Элиаде: http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-230578.html?page=25 "Бхавабхути (VIII в.) в своей драме «Малати-мадхава» выводит капалика по имени Агхорагханта, приносящего деву Малати в жертву богине Чамунде. Похожий эпизод имеется и в «Прабодха Чхандродайе», написанной в 1065 г. санньяси Кришнамишрой. В ней персонаж-капалик заявляет: ... «трупы  людей, измазанные свежей кровью, вытекшей из страшных ран на их шеях, — подношения, которыми мы радуем ужасного бога"

*____*

Древний шактизм был акцентирован на жертвоприношениях (вплоть до человеческих): на внешнем ритуале. Тантризм же развивался как практика интроспекции. Это два разных подхода: архаично-ритуалистический и йогически-созерцательный. В древнем шактизме, как и у шиваитов-капаликов, ничего тантрического не было.

Когда шакты заимствовали из буддизма систему созерцания божество+мандала+йога+текст, они не торопились отбрасывать архаичные ритуалы. Тантрическая йога наложилась на их архаичную основу, которая продолжала работать. Вместо созерцания пустотности, с сострадательным настроем, получилось нечто трагически неудачное.
Эту неудачу - искажение тантризма - выражает миф о Рудре.

Хотя сегодня ничего такого в индуизме нет, за исключением отдельных рецидивов в Индии, исторические корни шактизма нужно понимать. Это не первоисточник тантры, но архаичный культ, заимствовавший созерцательную технику и переделавший её. 

Система божество+мандала+йога+текст - изобретение буддизма. Первоначально, это метод сострадательного созерцания пустотности. В основе тантры (и в Гухьясамадже это очевидно) лежит доктрина  Праджняпарамиты. 
В основе шактизма - доктрина Деви-махатмья, Деви-бхагаватам и Калика-пураны.

До философии Гаудапады (7 век) и Шанкары (8 век) тантрическая система созерцания, аналогичная по своей сложности буддийской, не могла появиться. Ритуалы, божества, заклинания - сколько угодно. Но тантрическое созерцание требует развитой философии, сравнимой с таковой у Нагарджуны и Асанги.

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В индуизме нет шуньявады и  бодхичитты: нет Дхармы.


Есть

----------


## Германн

> Есть


Покажите, каким образом пустота является окончательным принципом, за которым нет Бога. 
И как мокша является способом помочь другим.

----------


## Ашвария

> Покажите, каким образом пустота является окончательным принципом, за которым нет Бога. 
> И как мокша является способом помочь другим.






1. О Шуньята.
Из беседы для простых людей:
*Никуда не ходите. Нигде ничего нет... Космоса тоже нет  :Smilie: . Человек должен осознать свою божественную природу... которая всегда с Вами - здесь и сейчас* ну и т.д.. 
Из лекции в Бриндаванском университете:
*Есть только Истина, остальное - Майя... Истина, из которой исходит поток всеначальной любви - Премы...* и т.д.
2. О взращивании бодхичитты: нет принципиальной разницы со следующей ссылкой:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/vb.html
Слова другие, термины и объяснения отличаются, а сущность одна.
3. Дхарма - это основа. Это стержень всего Учения. Более того. Все неудачи происходят от несоответствия Дхарме.
4. *В старину образование, лишённое духовности, вообще не считалось образованием.* (из лекции).
5. Значение символа трёх обезьян (всем известная картинка: одна обезьяна закрыла уши, вторая глаза, третья рот): *Не слышать зла, не видеть зла, не говорить зла*.
Это как от осуждения и омрачения и потому и заблуждения - переходить в быту и в жизни к праведности, а дальше у такого человека появляется такое редкое и необходимое качество: *искусство любить людей*. Метта - говорят в Буддизме, другое слово в Индуизме.

----------


## Германн

Шуньявады http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php нет, и мокша бесполезна для всех остальных. Это не Дхарма.

----------


## Германн

http://stavroskrest.ru/sites/default...ov_tantra_.pdf
Пахомов в своём обзоре пишет: 

" Упоминает о тантрических текстах (как и о тантрических культах) в контексте служения индуистской богине Чандике и знаменитый санскритский писатель Бана, живший в VII в. Современник Баны, писатель Дандин, в  своем сочинении "Дашакумарачарита" также свидетельствует о тантрических культах (культ Махакалы) и текстах. Одним из самых ранних источников, в которых говорится о тантрических текстах, является "Прамана-варттика" буддийского логика Дхармакирти (580-650). В своем комментарии к тексту он отмечает существование двух типов тантрических текстов - дакини и бхагини-тантр, о которых он, кстати, отзывается отрицательно. В "Прамана-варттике" (309) Дхармакирти упоминает "знатоков тантр, которые могут создавать собственные мантры". Примечательно и его утверждение о том, что практики, описывавшиеся в буддийских тантрах,  были схожими с практиками из индуистских тантр, что говорит об открытости тантрических систем разных традиций друг для друга. Но есть даже более ранние свидетельства, чем у Дхармакирти. Южные шиваитские агамы (которые, как отмечалось выше, формально также можно считать тантрами) упоминаются в храмовой надписи паллавийского царя Раджасимхавармана (VI в.)"

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Есть


Нету.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Небось, там все колесницы соответствуют классификации ньингма?


Да почти идентичны. А как иначе может быть, когда Падмасамбхава Бонских охранителей к Дхарме обратил?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да почти идентичны. А как иначе может быть, когда Падмасамбхава Бонских охранителей к Дхарме обратил?


Да вообще-то соответствия девяти разделов Бон с колесницами Ньингмы почти никакой, кроме Дзогчен/Ати-йога:

А. Четыре раздела бона причины:

1)  путь предсказаний — астрология;

2)  путь видимого мира — происхождение и природа божеств, ритуалы защиты;

3)  путь магической силы, устраняющей враждебные силы;

4)  путь бытия — включает похоронные обряды и состояние бардо;

Б. Пять разделов бона плода:

5)  правила поведения мирян, десять добродетелей и десять совершенств;

6)  путь монашества;

7)  йога звука А — высшие  тантрийские  практики;

8)  путь изначального шен;

9) высший путь — практики учения дзогчен.


Ну и нельзя забывать о том, что в самой сердцевине бона лежит ядро маздаизма, вне зависимости от того, как бон похож внешне на буддизм.

----------

Tong Po (11.05.2013), Ашвария (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вообще я предполагал, хотя никогда не задумывался над этим вопросом серьезно, что индийские божества так же имеют просветленную природу. Вполне возможно, что после Будды, учителя *Богов* и людей, некоторые Божества стали частью сангхи. Поэтому и перекочевали из индуизма в буддизм.  Например, богиня Сарасвати. 
> Вполне возможно, что и Шива, и Рудра, и т.п. Так же бы вспомнить Махакалу, который является инкарнацией Шивы.


Из индуизма в буддизм ничего не перекочевывало, по той причине, что ваджраяна старше индуизма. Перекочевывали туда-сюда некие общеиндийские образы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да вообще-то соответствия девяти разделов Бон с колесницами Ньингмы почти никакой, кроме Дзогчен/Ати-йога:


У Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче -
"Главные учения Бона объединяют в Девять путей, которые иначе называют Девятью колесницами. Это девять разделов учений, причем каждому из разделов присуще собственное воззрение, практика и плод. Так, низшие колесницы  посвящены медицине, астрологии, гаданиям и т.д. Далее идут учения Сутры и Тантры. И наконец, высшая колесница — это учение Дзогчен, Великое Совершенство. "

"В Учении Бон существует три разные традиции подразделения Учения на Девять колесниц: 
1) Девять колесниц Южной сокровищницы, 
2) Девять колесниц Центральной сокровищницы и 
3) Девять колесниц Северной сокровищницы.

...

В Центральную сокровищницу входят:

четыре колесницы причины –
1)колесница содействия – богов и людей,
2) колесница собственного постижения – совершенный Шен,
3) колесница доблестного ума – великое сострадание,
4) колесница доблестного вечного ума;

пять колесниц результата и тайной тантры –
5) колесница совершения чистых деяний,
6) колесница наличия всех аспектов,
7) колесница проявления игры сострадания в действительном порождении,
8) колесница полного обладания сутью,
9) особая колесница непревзойденной вершины."

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче -
> "Главные учения Бона объединяют в Девять путей, которые иначе называют Девятью колесницами. Это девять разделов учений, причем каждому из разделов присуще собственное воззрение, практика и плод. Так, низшие колесницы  посвящены медицине, астрологии, гаданиям и т.д. Далее идут учения Сутры и Тантры. И наконец, высшая колесница — это учение Дзогчен, Великое Совершенство. "


Суть не меняется - соответствия с колесницами Ньингма нет: к собственно "дхармическому" бону относятся только "пять колесниц результата", которые и соответствуют по форме содержания ньингмапинским колесницам. Т.е. в Ньингме с первой по третью колесницы - Сутра, с четвёртой по восьмую - Тантра, девятая - буддийский Дзогчен. В боне: пятый раздел - "Сутра", шестой-восьмой - "Тантра", девятый - бонский Дзогчен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Суть не меняется - соответствия с колесницами Ньингма нет: ..


 В Центральной сокровищнице ясно видно соответствие, колесниц сутр(причины) и тантр(результата).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Однако "колесница астрологии" вызывает некоторое смущение  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В Центральной сокровищнице ясно видно соответствие, колесниц сутр(причины) и тантр(результата).


Ммм, чуточку внимательней вчитайтесь в ту цитату, которую вы привели: "Так, низшие колесницы посвящены медицине, астрологии, гаданиям и т.д. Далее идут учения Сутры и Тантры"

Т.е. "колесницы причины" = "низшие колесницы", "колесницы результата" = "Сутры, Тантры (и Дзогчен)".

По крайней мере - я так это понял, а также - именно так объясняется у ННР.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

6 век у буддистов: Манджушри-мула-кальпа: мандала, мантра, посвящение.
7 век у шактов: согласно "Харшачарита" Баны, матри-мандалы или янтры, мула-мантра, тайное посвящение.

Хронологически, появления мандал в истории слишком близки. Разница в созерцании, как основе, у буддистов - и в ритуале, как отправной точке практики, у древних шактов. В философии Нагарджуны-Асанги, как основе, у буддистов - и в пуранах (возможно, с руководствами по ритуалам, наподобие Брахман) у древних шактов. Исходя из этого, можно утверждать, что система тантрического созерцания [пустотности] развилась в буддизме, где можно проследить историю её развития с 4 века по 6 (ритуалы Сутр дхарани). Там, где историю развития системы созерцания божество+мандала+йога+текст проследить невозможно, но она вдруг внезапно появляется, должно иметь место заимствование.

Но появление древнейшей в истории мандалы (объективно проверяемое, бесспорное) нужно уточнить.
Есть ли бесспорная мандала (схема визуализации пространства проявлений божества) в индуизме до 6 века?

Магические диаграммы были в Древнем Египте и Древнем Китае. 
Мандала - не просто диаграмма, но руководство по визуализации сакрального измерения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ммм, чуточку внимательней вчитайтесь в ту цитату,


Дальше которой написано деление согласно Центральной сокровищнице.

----------


## Tong Po

> Мандала - не просто диаграмма, но руководство по визуализации сакрального измерения.


А каким образом "визуализация сакрального измерения" может помочь другим? :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дальше которой написано деление согласно Южной сокровищнице.


эээм, видимо я недопонимаю:




> В *Центральную* сокровищницу входят:


Приведите тогда список колесниц по Южной сокровищнице, любопытно.

Хотя действенней в топик позвать @*Александр С* или кого ещё из бонцев.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> эээм, видимо я недопонимаю:


 Эт я очепятался. Центральной конечно.

----------


## Германн

Лет 15 назад один шакт (член тогда ещё существовавшей "Тантра-сангхи") рассказывал мне о том, что Шанкара отменил человеческие жертвоприношения у аскетов-капаликов. Помню этот рассказ совершенно отчётливо, так сказать, из первых рук - но не знаю деталей.

Вероятно, есть какая-то история о том, что именно Шанкара учил тантре. (Знаю только, что одного из своих учеников Шанкара посылал к капаликам.) Может быть, он впервые положил в основу созерцательной системы божество+мандала+йога+текст необходимую для йоги философию, поставив созерцание на место ритуала. 

Шанкара (или этот ученик) мог бы выступить в роли первого индуистского тантрика.

----------


## Иоанн

> Из индуизма в буддизм ничего не перекочевывало, по той причине, что ваджраяна старше индуизма. Перекочевывали туда-сюда некие общеиндийские образы.


Я нигде не говорил, что из индуизма что то перешло в буддизм. Я сказал, что Божества, индуистского пантеона приняли прибежище в Будде. 
Хотя, да, если условиться что этих Богов не существует, то конечно Ваша точка зрения имеет основу.

----------


## Германн

Удревнить зарождение индуистского тантризма до времени Сутр дхарани можно только выводя его из санкхья-йоги Патанджали. Полемика Патанджали с виджнянавадой не позволит датировать текст раньше древнейших манускриптов и датированных переводов Сутр дхарани.

Мирча Элиаде:
"С. Дасгупта полагает, что первые три книги «Йога-сутр» были написаны Патанджали-грамматиком, и датирует их II в. до н.э. Последнюю же, 4-ю книгу, он рассматривает как позднее добавление. Во-первых, она отличается терминологически от трех предшествующих книг; во-вторых, повторяет уже сказанное. По мнению же Кейта, «Йога-сутры» — произведение одного автора, который при этом не является автором «Махабхашьи». Якоби, сравнивая лексикон обеих работ, пришел к выводу, что они не принадлежат одному автору. Якоби и Кейт находят отчетливые следы антибуддийской полемики в 4-й книге «Йога-сутр», из чего они заключают, что эта книга едва ли могла быть создана раньше V в. н.э. Якоби уже давно показал, что если в индийском философском трактате упоминается виджнянавада, то он относится к более позднему времени, чем V в. А «Йога-сутры» (IV, 16), кажется, и имеют в виду виджнянаваду, причем даже не просто виджнянаваду, а конкретно доктрины Асанги и Васубандху (Кейт, Д. В. Хауэр). Возражая на это, Джвала Прасад пытается доказать, что сутра IV, 16 не является органической частью текста Патанджали, так как она только повторяет то место комментария Вьясы, в котором тот атакует виджнянавадинов. Раджа Бходжа уже давно заметил, что эта сутра — поздняя интерполяция Вьясы, и поэтому не комментировал ее. Кроме того, Дасгупта и Прасад указывают, что даже если упомянутые в этой сутре авторы — виджнянавадины, у нас нет основания считать, что имеются в виду Васубандху или Асанга."

Внимание, вот главный хронологический кульбит: 

"Текст, кстати, равным образом может подразумевать и некоторые более ранние идеалистические школы, в том числе и относящиеся к ранним упанишадам. «Например, философия столь раннего произведения, как Айтарея араньяка, может с не меньшим правом носить имя виджнянавады, чем и любое другое: все вещи мира описываются как знание (праджнянам) и получают свое существование только посредством знания».

Первые упоминания Упанишад встречаются в тексте Гаудапады (7 век) и Шанкары (8 век). Бадараяна (2-3 век) их не упоминает. В отличие от Сутр, манускриптов Упанишад 1 тысячелетия н.э. нет. Существование Упанишад раньше 6 века не подкреплено объективными данными.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Первые упоминания Упанишад встречаются в тексте Гаудапады (7 век) и Шанкары (8 век). Бадараяна (2-3 век) их не упоминает.


Это как же? Брахмасутры вполне могут ссылаться на ту же Чхандогью.

----------


## Германн

> Это как же? Брахмасутры вполне могут ссылаться на ту же Чхандогью.


Не нашёл ссылки именно на упанишаду. Вы нашли? 
Прочитал там про смрити и шрути, но не про Чхандогью. Может он имел в виду Брахманы, жреческие кодексы.

----------


## Германн

Чтоб ясно представлять, что представлял собой шактизм 7 века, нужно вчитаться в роман "Харшачарита" писателя Бана - и в "Праманавартику" Дхармакирти. Описано ли там у шактов созерцание, интроспекция? Насколько понимаю, нет: только ритуалы. 

Но даже если допустить, что мандала была не просто магической диаграммой, а схемой визуализации - техника созерцания была не сложней, чем основанная на буддийской Манджушри-мула-кальпе 6 века.
7 веком датируются очень сложные созерцательные практики: http://bibleoteca.narod.ru/Vajrashedharatantra.htm Если бы первым тантризмом, исторически, оказался шактизм - картина должна быть обратной. 

Буддийский тантризм к 7 веку объективно демонстрирует долгий путь своего развития; шактистский же тантризм (метод созерцания, не архаический ритуализм) в 7 веке под вопросом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не нашёл ссылки именно на упанишаду. Вы нашли?


А тогда не было принято указывать ISBN и т.п.--Бадараяна этой небрежности выучился у буддистов ))




> шрути


Ага. Сутры--смрити, а ссылаются они на шрути.




> , но не про Чхандогью.


Так или иначе, автор сутр ссылается на _упанишады_, обосновывая свою интерпретацию.

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так или иначе, автор сутр ссылается на _упанишады_, обосновывая свою интерпретацию.


Там есть названия каких-либо упанишад - как у Ашоки есть названия шравакских сутр? Не вижу у Бадараяны ссылок на упанишады. Упанишады связаны с Гаудападой и Шанкарой точно так же, как Сутры Праджняпарамиты и Третьего поворота с Нагарджуной и Асангой.

----------


## Германн

> Сутры--смрити, а ссылаются они на шрути.


Это поздняя классификация. Во времена Бадараяны Веды были шрути, а Брахманы (жреческие кодексы) могли быть обозначены как смрити. Первые упанишады созревали в рамках Брахман между Бадараяной и Гаудападой. В 5-6 веке они появились, уже после Сутр Махаяны.

Или кто-то называл упанишады поимённо до Гаудапады? (Тогда я не прав.)

----------


## Германн

Символизм мандалы в Палийском каноне: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...32.0.piya.html (функция защиты).

----------


## Ашвария

> Не нашёл ссылки именно на упанишаду. Вы нашли? 
> Прочитал там про смрити и шрути, но не про Чхандогью. Может он имел в виду Брахманы, жреческие кодексы.


Уважаемый Германнн,
вместо крайне авторитетного источника *мне один шакт сказал, осё Вам, наслаждайтесь:
http://саморазвитие1.рф/Induizm/Vedi...ra_Ragoza.html
Между прочим, спросите пожалуйста того *одного шакта*, от кого Шанкара получил знание тантры, а потом выслушайте что он Вам ответит  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Уважаемый Германнн,
> вместо крайне авторитетного источника *мне один шакт сказал, осё Вам, наслаждайтесь:
> http://саморазвитие1.рф/Induizm/Vedi...ra_Ragoza.html
> Между прочим, спросите пожалуйста того *одного шакта*, от кого Шанкара получил знание тантры, а потом выслушайте что он Вам ответит


Понимаете, никому верить нельзя, нужно самостоятельно разбираться. У Радхакришнана всё ладно, всё логично. Но у Бадараяны, без комментариев Шанкары - ссылок на упанишады нигде нет. Ваш вариант прокомментирован Шанкарой. Смотрите сами: http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Simvol/Indyizm/0022.pdf Упанишады везде проставлены в скобках, как дополнение к переводимому тексту. В источнике названий упанишад - если ничего не пропустил - просто нет. Так можно и ссылки на романы Пелевина вписать. Есть одно место: "Маномайа есть Брахман. Поскольку учат, хорошо известен в Упанишадах." 

Можно перевести: "Поскольку учат, хорошо известен при сидении у ног [учителя]". Упанисад, букв.: сидение у ног [учителя во время обучения].

Другое место: "И вследствие утверждения о пути того, кто познал истину Упанишад."
Можно перевести: "И вследствие утверждения о пути того, кто познал истину при сидении у ног [учителя]"

----------


## Tong Po

> Это поздняя классификация. Во времена Бадараяны Веды были шрути, а Брахманы (жреческие кодексы) могли быть обозначены как смрити. Первые упанишады созревали в рамках Брахман между Бадараяной и Гаудападой. В 5-6 веке они появились, уже после Сутр Махаяны.
> 
> Или кто-то называл упанишады поимённо до Гаудапады? (Тогда я не прав.)


В Веданта-сутрах говорится о Брахмане, что совершенно очевидно (разументся, не для Германна), а само учение о Брахмане - это учение Упанишад. Только Германн и этого не заметит. 
Каким образом всё это связано с Будда Дхармой я всё же никак не уразумею.

----------


## Tong Po

> Понимаете, никому верить нельзя, нужно самостоятельно разбираться. У Радхакришнана всё ладно, всё логично. Но у Бадараяны, без комментариев Шанкары - ссылок на упанишады нигде нет. Ваш вариант прокомментирован Шанкарой. Смотрите сами: http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Simvol/Indyizm/0022.pdf Упанишады везде проставлены в скобках, как дополнение к переводимому тексту. В источнике названий упанишад - если ничего не пропустил - просто нет. Так можно и ссылки на романы Пелевина вписать. Есть одно место: "Маномайа есть Брахман. Поскольку учат, хорошо известен в Упанишадах." 
> 
> Можно перевести: "Поскольку учат, хорошо известен при сидении у ног [учителя]". Упанисад, букв.: сидение у ног [учителя во время обучения].
> 
> Другое место: "И вследствие утверждения о пути того, кто познал истину Упанишад."
> Можно перевести: "И вследствие утверждения о пути того, кто познал истину при сидении у ног [учителя]"


Само учение о Брахмане - это учение именно *Упанишад*!!!! Сам факт того, что в вВеданта-сутрах пишется именно о Брахмане говорит о том, что учени Упанишад Бадараяне было известно. 

Вот, без каких-либо комментариев:

I.1.1 (1) Итак, теперь исследование *Брахмана*.
I.1.3 (3) Священные писания служат источником правильного знания.

Ну и т.д и т.п.  То есть, для вмегяемого читателя очевидно, что Бадараяна пишет про Брахман и при этом ссылается на... Шрути (священные писания), при этом, для хоть сколько-нибудь владеющего материалом очевидно, что ни в самхитах, ни в араньяках, ни в брахманах учения о Брахмане нет, а есть оно именно в Упанишадах (ну и в более поздних текстах).

Только вот каким образом всё это соотносится с тантрой вообще и шактизмом в частности и какое отношение имеет к буддизму - загадка. Моё мнение - Германн криптошактист дакшиначары.

----------

Alex (12.05.2013), Ашвария (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Кстати, в Брахма-сутре (Веданта-сутре) 1.3.34-38 отрицается способность шудр изучать Веды.
А это не сходится с кастовой либеральностью Упанишад: 

Брахма-сутра. Apasudradhikaranam: тема 9 О праве шудр изучать Веды (Сутры 34—38) 
I. 3.34 (Царь Джанашрути) испытал скорбь, услышав презрительные слова, (сказанные о нем мудрецом в образе лебедя); вследствие его погруженности в скорбь (Раиква) назвал его шудрой; на эту (скорбь) указывал Раиква. 
I.3.35 И поскольку принадлежность к кшатриям (Джанашрути) известна благодаря признаку, (состоящему в упоминании его) вместе с Чаитраратхой (который был кшатрием). 
I.3.34 Поскольку очистительные церемонии упоминаются (в случае дваждырожденного), и об их отсутствии говорится (в случае шудры). 
1.3.37 И вследствие склонности (Гаутамы передавать знание, очевидно, только) по установлении непринадлежности к шудрам. 
I.3.38 И вследствие запрещения в Смрити (шудрам) слушать, изучать, истолковывать (Веду, и совершать ведические ритуалы, им не дано право на познание Брахмана). 

Чхандогья-Упанишада. Часть IV. Четвертая глава.
1. Однажды Сатьякама Джабала обратился к [своей] матери Джабале: "Мать, я хочу вести жизнь ученика. Из какой же я семьи?" 
2. Она сказала ему: "Я не знаю, дитя, из какой ты семьи. В юности, когда я зачала тебя, я была служанкой, очень занятой, и вот не знаю, из какой ты семьи? Но мое имя - Джабала, твое имя - Сатьякама. Называй же себя Сатьякама Джабала". 
3. И, придя к Харидрумате Гаутаме, он сказал [ему]: 
"Я хочу жить учеником у тебя, почтенный. Могу ли я приблизиться к почтенному?" 
4. Тот сказал ему: "Дорогой! Из какой же ты семьи?" Он сказал: "Я не знаю, господин, из какой я семьи. Я спросил мать, и она ответила мне: "В юности, когда я  зачала тебя, я была служанкой, очень занятой, и вот не знаю, из какой ты семьи. Но мое имя - Джабала, твое имя - Сатьякама". Поэтому я Сатьякама Джабала, господин". 
5. Тот сказал ему: "Не брахман не мог бы так объяснить. Принеси [жертвенное] топливо, дорогой, - я посвящу тебя в ученики. Ты не удалился от истины". И, посвятив его в ученики, он отобрал четыре сотни тощих слабых коров и сказал: "Следуй за ними, дорогой!" [Сатьякама] сказал, погоняя их: "Я не вернусь назад, [пока их не станет] тысяча". Так жил он в отдалении несколько лет. Когда же те коровы умножились до тысячи, 

____
Почему так? 
Потому что Упанишады написаны под буддийским влиянием: это поздние тексты. 
Более поздние, чем Веданта-сутра: язык которой схематичнее и примитивнее Упанишад.

1. Названия текстов _Упанишад_ не упоминаются в Веданта-сутре: _"сидение у ног учителя"_ не текст, а учёба.
2. *Первое упоминание Упанишады - с названием текста - принадлежит Гаудападе (6-7 век)*.
3. Манускриптов Упанишад древней 11 века не существует.

Есть основания заключить, что древнейшие Упанишады написаны в 5-6 веках: после Сутр Махаяны.
Закономерный результат: Мандукья-упанишада и карики Гаудапады несут следы буддийского влияния.

Поиск опровержения.
Кто давал *название текста* Упанишады до Гаудапады?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Потому что Упанишады написаны под буддийским влиянием: это поздние тексты.


Докажите буддийское влияние на старейшие уу.




> Более поздние, чем Веданта-сутра: язык которой схематичнее и примитивнее Упанишад.


Потомушто это сутра : o)

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2013), Ашвария (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Докажите буддийское влияние на старейшие уу.


Либерализация отношения к варновой принадлежности, к шудрам в Чхандогье (см. выше) - при том, что текст типа Упанишад впервые обнаруживается в истории только в 7 веке, у Гаудапады (что позволяет датировать написание первых Упанишад 5-6 веком). Если так, написание Чхандогья приходится на период доминирования буддизма в Индии (5 век): откуда и смягчение варновых запретов.

Веданта-сутра: 3-4 век http://www.students.by/articles/70/1007051/print.htm
Первые Упанишады: 5-7 век.
Гаудапада, гуру учителя Шанкары: 8 век http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaudapada#Dates
Шанкара (788—820): 8-9 век http://www.advaita-vedanta.org/avhp/dating-Sankara.html.
Васугупта (860—925), первый историчный индуистский тантрик: 9-10 век.

Только в 8 веке (хронология А.Паду, Лэйн Литтл, Ф.О.Шрадер и других) возник индуистский тантризм: система _созерцания_ божество+мандала+йога+текст. http://www.tantric-studies.uni-hambu...tattvasamhita/ Сексуальные ритуалы, мантры, жертвоприношения, посвящения были в 7 веке - но _созерцания_, тантрической йоги, не было.

----------


## Германн

В Йога-сутрах Патанджали есть указание на чакры и на пранаяму: да, это _созерцательная_ йога. Текст Йога-сутр датируется 4-5 веком http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....=1#post578604: в Йога-сутрах тоже не упоминаются названия Упанишад (возможно, ещё не написанных). Другая датировка Йога-сутр Патанджали ещё позже: 6 век http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578846.

----------


## Ашвария

> Сексуальные ритуалы, мантры, жертвоприношения, посвящения были в 7 веке - но _созерцания_, тантрической йоги, не было.


 :Smilie:  кто ищет тот всегда найдёт  :Smilie: 
женицца Вам надо бы, вот

----------


## Германн

Нужно сопоставлять практики Йога-сутр Патанджали с практиками Сутр 1-2 века. Рудой и Островская датируют (по упоминанию джайном Умасвати) Йога-сутры до 3 века н.э., и комментарий Вьясы - 5-6 веком. Т.к. Умасвати жил во 2-3 веке, Йога-сутры Патанджали - текст 1-2 века.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Либерализация отношения к варновой принадлежности, к шудрам в Чхандогье (см. выше)


Какая либерализация, если



> He said to him: '*No one but a true Brahmana would thus speak out*. Go and fetch fuel, friend, I shall initiate you. *You have not swerved from the truth*.'


Более убедительного "буддийского влияния" не нашли?

----------


## Германн

Можно не утверждать буддийское влияние, если не утверждается обратное (обычно из таких пассажей выводят отрицание духовной значимости варн в буддизме). Главное, что Упанишады (написанные не раньше 5 века н.э.) никак не могли повлиять на буддизм. 

В случае с Йога-сутрами Патанджали (1-2 век н.э.), гораздо сложней.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Главное, что Упанишады (написанные не раньше 5 века н.э.) никак не могли повлиять на буддизм.


Написанные не раньше 5-го века не могли, а написанные раньше--могли :-)

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2013)

----------


## Alex

Вопрос: почему на *буддийском* форуме Германн обсуждает индуизм: его учение, историю, авторитетные писания и практики? Откуда у буддиста с немалым стажем такая привязанность к внешнему учению? Бон, куда более близкий буддизму, на форуме является оффтопом, а индуизм, выходит — нет; это странно.
Гыыыыыы  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Вантус (13.05.2013), Ондрий (12.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

У Патанджали (1-2 в. н.э.) можно найти такие прото-тантрические элементы:

1. Задержка дыхания как способ очищения сознания; отсутствие вдохов и выдохов как пранаяма.
2. Овладение 5 элементами с приобретением способности не тонуть в воде, менять размеры и т.д.
3. Перенос своего сознания в чужое тело.
4. Сознательная деятельность вне тела как способ достижения реализации.
5. Чтение мантр и сосредоточение на разных частях тела; с разными эффектами.

До реформ 5 века в Тхераваде были элементы тантры, сохранившиеся в Камбодже:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/download.php?id=803&

Не знаю, есть ли в Китайском (либо Палийском) каноне Сутры, научно датируемые 1-2 веком, с описанием:

1. Задержки дыхания либо его прекращения.
2. Сосредоточения на разных частях тела (в Дхарани это есть, но нужна датировка 1-2 века).
3. Сознательной деятельности вне тела как способа Пробуждения (йогического посещения Акаништхи).

Две остальные практики Патанджали относятся к мирским сиддхи, ими можно пренебречь.

----------


## Германн

> Написанные не раньше 5-го века не могли, а написанные раньше--могли :-)


Не вижу доказательства существования Упанишад в 4 веке. Мне бы не хотелось, чтоб Патанджали жил в 1-2 веке, но тому есть объективные доказательства. Что же касается Упанишад - это голая мифология и инерция восприятия.

----------


## Shus

В истории буддисткого тантризма есть один казалось бы интригующий момент.

Есть знаменитые описания описания буддистских стран Фасяня (конец 4-го - начало 5-го в.в.) и Сюань Цзана (начало 7-го века), в которых (особенно у Сюньцзана) очень подробно описаны буддистские паломнические места и общее состояние буддизма во всех местах по маршруту путешествия. Есть привязка на местности, километраж (йоджанаж :Smilie: ), численность монахов и по-никайский состав монастырей, заброшенные монастыри и много еще чего полезного.   
Последний из триады самых знаменитых пилигримов Ицзин путешестовал немногим позднее Сюаньцзана (конец 7-го века) и в основном с целью изучения практик (в том числе он обучался в Наланде).

Ни в одном из этих трудов, содержащих массу подробной информации о буддизме в Индии (Ицзин был и в Шривиджае), не упоминается ни чем подобном тантрическим культам.

P.S. Для тех, кто относит развитие буддисткого тантризма по времени к периоду династии Палов, а географически - в Восточный Бихар и Бенгалию (ну и частично Кашмир конечно), в этом нет ничего непонятного.
Сторонники отнесения тантризма к более ранним датам эти факты обычно не упоминают (или стараются не обращать внимания), а для географической привязки используют слово "Индия" т.к. это позволяет избегать "ненужных" подробностей.

----------

Miruka Ze (12.05.2013), Tong Po (12.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Сторонники отнесения тантризма к более ранним датам эти факты обычно не упоминают (или стараются не обращать внимания), а для географической привязки используют слово "Индия" т.к. это позволяет избегать "ненужных" подробностей.


Это отменяет неодобрительное упоминание буддийского тантризма *Дхармакирти в 7 веке*, отменяет  датировку Манджушри-мула-кальпы 6 веком (по её царской хронике), отменяет прото-мандалы в ритуалах дхарани 5 века в датированных китайских свидетельствах, или манускрипты дхарани Гилгита 5-6 века, или фреску 11-голового Авалокитешвары 7 века (образ Сутр дхарани и Крия-тантр) в пещерах Могао?

Почему Манджушри-мула-кальпа - не текст 6 века? Что не так?

----------


## Ашвария

Про Патанджали, спецыально для Германна.
В ней восемь ступеней:
яма: ограничения (согласно Учения)
нияма: предписания {согласно понимания}
асана: контроль тела (и руками-махание, и питание, и водополоскание - не только позы и не попугайничание мудр)
пранаяма - контроль дыхания (а не вообще прекратить дышать)
пратьядхара - контроль чувств (вообще, и такой человек есть виджиятэ+индриях=виджитендриях в частности; не лишён чувств, а наоборот вполне владеет ими и не распускает(ся))
дхарана - концентрация (есть три уровня)
дхьяна - медитация
самадхи ~~ Высшая связь.
Особенно Германну (шоб таки задышал :Smilie: ):
Пранаяма состоит из трёх составляющих, которые непосредственно следуют одна за другой:
Пурака. Это вдыхание воздуха. Вдыхают точно замечая время вдоха, подстраиваться надо только под свои способности и свой организм.
Кумбхака. Задержка дыхания проста и естественна: ровно на столько времени, сколько длился вдох.
Речака. Выдох. По времени столько же, сколько был вдох и сколько дыхание задерживалось.
Сразу мигом снова следует пурака~~кумбхака~~речака~~пурака~~кумбхака~~
теперь понятнее?  :Smilie:

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Это отменяет неодобрительное упоминание буддийского тантризма *Дхармакирти в 7 веке*,


А можно ссылочку. Интересно.

----------


## Германн

> А можно ссылочку. Интересно.


"Одним из самых ранних источников, в которых говорится о тантрических текстах, является "Прамана-варттика" буддийского логика Дхармакирти (580-650). В своем комментарии к тексту он отмечает существование двух типов тантрических текстов - дакини и бхагини-тантр, о которых он, кстати, отзывается отрицательно. В "Прамана-варттике" (309) Дхармакирти упоминает "знатоков тантр, которые могут создавать собственные мантры". Примечательно и его утверждение о том, что практики, описывавшиеся в буддийских тантрах, были схожими с практиками из индуистских тантр, что говорит об открытости тантрических систем разных традиций друг для друга." http://stavroskrest.ru/sites/default...ov_tantra_.pdf С.В. Пахомов.

----------

Miruka Ze (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

В Ланкаватара-сутре есть про Пробуждение в Акаништхе. Это известный момент сутрической Махаяны: Пробуждение за одну жизнь, но не в одном и том же теле (йогин Пробуждается в Акаништхе). 
Не знаю, где соответствующие места в научно более ранних сутрах 1-2 века н.э. или раньше.

----------


## Shus

> Это отменяет неодобрительное упоминание буддийского тантризма *Дхармакирти в 7 веке*, отменяет  датировку Манджушри-мула-кальпы 6 веком (по её царской хронике), отменяет прото-мандалы в ритуалах дхарани 5 века в датированных китайских свидетельствах, или манускрипты дхарани Гилгита 5-6 века, или фреску 11-голового Авалокитешвары 7 века (образ Сутр дхарани и Крия-тантр) в пещерах Могао?
> Почему Манджушри-мула-кальпа - не текст 6 века? Что не так?


Если кто-то, кое-где у нас порой.... :Smilie: 
Прото-.. дхарани... Гилгит..Могао... Кара-тепе... 

Кстати в Шривиджае во времена Ицзина была тхеравада.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В Ланкаватара-сутре есть про Пробуждение в Акаништхе. Это известный момент сутрической Махаяны: Пробуждение за одну жизнь, но не в одном и том же теле (йогин Пробуждается в Акаништхе).
> Не знаю, где соответствующие места в научно более ранних сутрах 1-2 века н.э. или раньше.


А что Вы пытаетесь доказать? что это в 3-м веке уже почти появились божество-йога-мандала? : )

----------


## Германн

> Если кто-то, кое-где у нас порой....
> Прото-.. дхарани... Гилгит..Могао... Кара-тепе...


И это вся аргументация? Я перечисляю объективные свидетельства, исторические датировки: молчание пилигримов (не изучал вопрос) не отменяет то, что уже было сказано в истории другими.

----------


## Германн

> А что Вы пытаетесь доказать? что это в 3-м веке уже почти появились божество-йога-мандала? : )


Обращаю внимание на то, что трудно научно отрицать влияние санкхья-йоги на первый исторический тантризм, Ваджраяну. У него есть 5 пран, задержка дыхания, практика вне тела. Этому есть тантрические соответствия. В отличие от индуистского тантризма, с которым всё просто - отрицать первенство йоги Патанджали, с научной т.зр., затруднительно. Для этого нужно поднять Сутры *1-2 века*, в которых описано Пробуждение в Акаништхе (либо путешествия йогина в чистые земли и созерцание там); задержка дыхания и т.д. Все эти практики есть в китайском буддизме: но чтоб доказать их историческое первенство или хотя бы паралеллизм, нужно поднимать Сутры 1-2 века.

Либо - с санкхья-йогой, не в случае с индуистской тантрой - придётся научно признать, что методы санкхья переосмыслены в буддизме. Проблемы в этом нет (санкхья и джайнизм древней буддизма: Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал санкхьяикам) -  но если есть возможность, лучше научно доказать первенство буддийской йоги.

----------


## Германн

> Кстати в Шривиджае во времена Ицзина была тхеравада.


Ицзин перевёл на китайский "Сутру золотистого света". Это Дхарани или (прото)Крия-тантра. 
Мандала описана на стр. 39: http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Conte...ttama/0001.pdf

Про перевод Ицзина:
http://www.animewallpapers.ru/books/...ekomu-variantu
http://www.animewallpapers.ru/books/...skii-variant-z

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для этого нужно поднять Сутры *1-2 века*, в которых описано Пробуждение в Акаништхе (либо путешествия йогина в чистые земли и созерцание там); задержка дыхания и т.д. Все эти практики есть в китайском буддизме: но чтоб доказать их историческое первенство или хотя бы паралеллизм, нужно поднимать Сутры 1-2 века.
> 
> Либо - с санкхья-йогой, не в случае с индуистской тантрой - придётся научно признать, что методы санкхья переосмыслены в буддизме. Проблемы в этом нет (санкхья и джайнизм древней буддизма: Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал санкхьяикам) -  но если есть возможность, лучше научно доказать первенство буддийской йоги.


Ах вот оно что: в Ланкаватаре нашли "научно" самое древнее упоминание о йогинах и йоге : )

----------


## Германн

> Ах вот оно что: в Ланкаватаре нашли "научно" самое древнее упоминание о йогинах и йоге : )


Не написано, что с научной т.зр. Ланкаватара это 1-2 век. Вроде бы веком 4-м датируется. Не думаю, что в палийских Суттах Никаи можно найти все детали. "В этом самом теле" достигается Ниббана, без Акаништхи.

----------


## Shus

> ....молчание пилигримов (не изучал вопрос)...... не отменяет то, что уже было сказано в истории другими.


Пилигримов? 
Ну-ну...
Вы хотя бы Википедии почитайте, особенно о Сюаньцзане.  :Smilie: 




> Ицзин перевёл на китайский "Сутру золотистого света". Это текст типа Крия-тантра.


А чем "типа" отличается от "прото-"? :Smilie: 
Кстати: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post276262, хотя Вам конечно виднее.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не думаю, что в палийских Суттах Никаи можно найти все детали.


Зато там полно йоги: джханы и сатипаттхана. Только вот "научно" палийские никаи не такие уж древние  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Tong Po (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Корни санкхья-йоги в ПК (если они найдутся):
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21889

----------


## Германн

> Зато там полно йоги: джханы и сатипаттхана. Только вот "научно" палийские никаи не такие уж древние


Перечисление Ашокой названий соответствующих Сутт (Упанишады так никто не перечислил до 8 века), и близкие по тексту варианты этих Сутт археологически, и в Китайском каноне - научный аргумент в пользу большей древности текстов Никай. Объективно проверяемые данные подкрепляют эту хронологию.

----------


## Германн

> Пилигримов? 
> Ну-ну...
> Вы хотя бы Википедии почитайте, особенно о Сюаньцзане. .


В юности, читал уйгурский вариант путешествия Сюань-цзана. Немного в курсе.




> А чем "типа" отличается от "прото-"?
> Кстати: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post276262, хотя Вам конечно виднее.


"Прото-" когда мандала строится, но не обязательно визуализируется. "Типа-" когда мандала визуализируется.

----------

Shus (12.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Перечисление Ашокой названий соответствующих сутт


Для Ашоки высечены названия тех сутт, в которых буддийская йога?




> близкие по тексту варианты этих сутт археологически,


В Гандхарскихъ манускриптахъ была Махасатипаттхана и т.п.?

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> но если есть возможность, лучше научно доказать первенство буддийской йоги.



Зачем?! Сам Шакьямуни не был озабочен доказыванием древности своего Учения. И вовсе не в этом видел его суть.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.05.2013)

----------


## Shus

> В юности, читал уйгурский вариант путешествия Сюань-цзана. Немного в курсе.


Это скорее всего Путешествие на Запад. Китайское народное фэнтэзи.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это скорее всего Путешествие на Запад. Китайское народное фэнтэзи.


Это скорее всего Л.Ю. Тугушева, "Уйгурская версия биографии Сюань-цзана. Фрагменты из Ленинградского рукописного собрания Института востоковедения АН СССР": М., Наука - Главная редакция вост. лит. 1991. 
"Затем, пройдя в северно-западном направлении ещё три ли, достиг главного города страны Виратана. Здесь он оставался два месяца, и как раз оказался на проповеди шастр Абхидхарма-коша, Махаяна-санграха, *Видьяматра-сиддхи*, устроенной двумя наставниками по имени Симхапрабха и Симхачандра, принадлежащими к одной школе. Вслед за этими наставниками вся община, придя, воздала ему почести в соответствии с обычаями. Они очень обрадовались приезду наставника в Трипитаке и попросили его выступить с толкованиями шастр Йогадхарма и Абхидхарма-самуччая-вьякхья" (Стр. 196)

----------

Shus (12.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это скорее всего Л.Ю. Тугушева, "Уйгурская версия биографии Сюань-цзана. Фрагменты из Ленинградского рукописного собрания Института востоковедения АН СССР": М., Наука - Главная редакция вост. лит. 1991. 
> "Затем, пройдя в северно-западном направлении ещё три ли, достиг главного города страны Виратана. Здесь он оставался два месяца, и как раз оказался на проповеди шастр Абхидхарма-коша, Махаяна-санграха, *Видьяматра-сиддхи*, устроенной двумя наставниками по имени Симхапрабха и Симхачандра, принадлежащими к одной школе. Вслед за этими наставниками вся община, придя, воздала ему почести в соответствии с обычаями. Они очень обрадовались приезду наставника в Трипитаке и попросили его выступить с толкованиями шастр Йогадхарма и Абхидхарма-самуччая-вьякхья" (Стр. 196)


Речь, скорее всего идёт об одном из произведений Арьи Васубандху. Тантра тут при чём? Знакомое слово "сиддхи" увидели? Ну так этот термин вовсе необязательно отношение к тантре рмеет. В общем случае  "- это просто сверхъестественные способности. В ПК даже есть...

----------


## Tong Po

> "Наставник в Трипитаке, присоединившись к удунскому каравану, достиг города Миркей. В этом городе есть *сидящий Будда*. Высота его семь чигов, *на голову надета отделанная драгоценностями корона*, величественный облик его совершенен" (стр. 212)


И?

----------


## Shus

> Это скорее всего Л.Ю. Тугушева, "Уйгурская версия биографии Сюань-цзана. Фрагменты из Ленинградского рукописного собрания Института востоковедения АН СССР": М., Наука - Главная редакция вост. лит. 1991.


Ага, посмотрел. Спасибо.
Но это, довольно узкоспециализированное (для ученых). Перевод на русский некоторых фрагментов вольного перевода с китайского на уйгурский биографии Сюаньцзана.
Книга с переводом записок самого Сюаньцзана называется так (один из переводов): BUDDHIST RECORDS OF THE WESTERN WORLD.
По ней (в более раннем переводе) британцы пол-Индии раскопали, в т.ч. и место Махапаринирваны (Кушинагар).

----------


## Германн

А вот подтверждение того, что Сутры Махаяны не были еретическими для ранних школ, что разделение на школы шло по Винае. Сутры же Махаяны, вместе с Дхарани, входили в канон Дхармагуптаки (Бодхисаттва-питака, Дхарани-питака), КИ оказался прав: 

"двести двадцать четыре части сутр Махаяны, сто девяносто две части шастр Махаяны, четырнадцать частей шастр Винаи школы Стхавиравада, пятнадцать частей шастр Винаи школы Махасангхика и ещё пятнадцать частей Винаи школы Самматия, двадцать две части шастр Винаи школы Махишасака, семнадцать частей Винаи школы Кашьяпия, сорок две части шастр Винаи школы Дхармагуптака, шестьдесят семь частей шастр Винаи школы Сарвастивадин, тридцать шесть частей шастр Хетувидья, тринадцать частей шастр Шабдавидья. Всё это - в общей сложности шестьсот пятьдесят семь частей Сутр - составило пятьсот двадцать связок книг, которые везли на двенадцати лошадях." (стр. 225-226) "После этого наставник в Трипитаке в том же месяце на тринадцатый день - день тин и зайца - немедля (приступил) к разъяснению и проповеди сочинений на пальмовом (ивовом) листе и к повтороному переводу на китайский язык *Бодхисаттва-питака*-сутры Санмукха-*дхарани*-сутры, Пракаранарьявача-*шастры*. *Когда он переводил эти четыре раздела сутр*, он завершил перевод сутры Санмукха-*дхарани* в тот же день, *сутры Буддабхуми* - на пятнадцатый день, день (синь) и змеи (перевод) *Бодхисаттва-питака*-сутры и Пракаранарьявача-*шастры* - одновременно, как раз в конце года. В двадцатый год (в первый) месяц в день цзя и мыши... Перевёл так же шастру под названием Йогачарья-бхуми... В письме его говорилось следующее: "Слово моё - монаха Сюянь-цзана... Махаяна, в основе своей являющаяся колесницей, служит лестницей к нирване, лишённой лжи и страданий. Из-за того, что живые существа были ещё не зрелы, я дошёл до (земель неизвестных) в канцеляриях к западу от хребта Кез, я путешествовал с целью услышать сутры, которые не слышали на Великой равнине, странствовал для того, чтобы доставить в обширную, великую тавгачскую страну Сутры, которые ранее не доходили" (стр. 236-237)

4 раздела Сутр Махаяны:

1) Бодхисаттва-питака.
2) *Дхарани*.
3) Буддабхуми.
4) Шастры.

----------


## Германн

"Несмотря на то, что спрок (исполнения) предпринятого ими дела ещё не истёк, изготовленные книги составили пять связок, (включающих) *пятьдесят восемь свитков*. Названия их следующие: *Бодхисаттва-питака*-сутра - один свиток, Санмукха-*дхарани*-сутра - (двадцать один) свиток, Пракаранарьявача-*шастра* - двадцать свитков, Махаянабхидхарма-самьюктасангити-*шастра* - шестнадцать свитков. Заставив искусно выписать всё до (последнего) знака, я доложил (об этом) в ставку небесного правителя. Кроме того, я, монах Сюань-цзан, удостоверился, что изготовление изваяния божественного Будды в монастыре Хунфусы завершено" - стр. 238.

4 раздела Сутр Махаяны (58 свитков):

1) Бодхисаттва-питака. 1 свиток.
2) *Дхарани. 21 свиток.*
3) Буддабхуми (или Махаянабхидхарма-самьюктасангити-шастра). 16 свитков.
4) Пракаранарьявача-шастра. 20 свитков.

Цитируемый источник:
http://kk.convdocs.org/docs/index-146406.html

Прото-тантрический раздел - самый обширный раздел Сутр Махаяны.

----------


## Германн

Сюань-цзан как переводчик индийской тантры: 

"что касается *шастры Инь-мин-лунь, то это одна из тех индийских книг*, которые перевёл наставник в Трипитаке. Её толкования вместили три колесницы освобождения, в её положениях заключены сто частей закона, она верно и исчерпывающе излагает основы бытия и небытия, она раскрывает и развивает положения внутренних и внешних школ. Хотя *слов в ней немного*, она развёрнуто (знакомит) с сутью (учения) и даже *отдельные слоги в ней способны прояснять толкования*... ищите достойное и ущербное в инь и янь, выделите *краткость и долготу женских и мужских звуков* ... если вы, брат по вере, составите книгу толкований к шастре Инь-мин-лунь из внутренней сутры (нэй-лунь), *не станут ли те, кто увидит, порицать и хулить её?*" и т.д. (стр. 253-256)

Сюань-цзан оставил после себя тантрическую линию, Инь-мин-лунь комментировалась и практиковалась в отшельничестве: "он совершенствовался в удалении более 30 лет ... Так как я, Люй Цай, видел тяжкие труды этого наставника, у меня возникло желание *раскрыть недозволенные толкования*. Но ввиду того что *внутренние установления и внешние проявления никоим образом не равны*, то различные толкования" (стр. 255)

"И тогда наставник в Трипитаке, видя, что шастра Инь-мин-лунь может получить распространение, создал книгу толкований в одном свитке, для того чтобы познали и поняли её глубокий и скрытый смысл даже сторонние (непосвящённые). В этой книге толкований говорится следующее: "Эта шастра - Инь-мин-лунь - необычайно глубока и трудна для постижения. (Из) её изощрённого толкования не могут понять многое кто бы то ни был и среди понятливых и широко образованных, даже если они будут её изучать и слушать" (стр. 256)

"Пока эта составленная мной книга толкований ещё не полностью разошлась по стране, ввиду того что смысл и способы её истолкования были сокрыты, и она была чрезмерно трудна для понимания, я вторично *расчертил схемы комментариев в виде чертежей*, изобразил их *в виде четырёхугольной схемы*, чтобы они легко и без усилий были доступны пониманию всякого. Но так как вновь составленную мной, Люй Цанем, книгу толкований не знают сторонние (букв: внешние люди)" (стр. 258)

Сюань-цзан (602-664): историчный буддийский тантрист 7 века, был в Индии в 630-644 гг. 
Уйгурская биография Сюань-цзана написана в первой половине 11 века на основе его биографии 7 века.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Эта шастра - Инь-мин-лунь


Хетувидья, учебник логики?




> *расчертил схемы комментариев в виде чертежей*, изобразил их *в виде четырёхугольной схемы*, чтобы они легко и без усилий были доступны пониманию всякого


Вложение 13486

----------

Вантус (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Генрманн скоро весь форм так заделает своими твореньями про шактов. Пускай он уж лучше повторит 10 аскетических подвигов того монаха, о котором недавно писали.

----------

Shus (13.05.2013), Tong Po (13.05.2013), Аурум (13.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> "Несмотря на то, что спрок (исполнения) предпринятого ими дела ещё не истёк, изготовленные книги составили пять связок, (включающих) *пятьдесят восемь свитков*. Названия их следующие: *Бодхисаттва-питака*-сутра - один свиток, Санмукха-*дхарани*-сутра - (двадцать один) свиток, Пракаранарьявача-*шастра* - двадцать свитков, Махаянабхидхарма-самьюктасангити-*шастра* - шестнадцать свитков. Заставив искусно выписать всё до (последнего) знака, я доложил (об этом) в ставку небесного правителя. Кроме того, я, монах Сюань-цзан, удостоверился, что изготовление изваяния божественного Будды в монастыре Хунфусы завершено" - стр. 238.
> 
> 4 раздела Сутр Махаяны (58 свитков):
> 
> 1) Бодхисаттва-питака. 1 свиток.
> 2) *Дхарани. 21 свиток.*
> 3) Буддабхуми (или Махаянабхидхарма-самьюктасангити-шастра). 16 свитков.
> 4) Пракаранарьявача-шастра. 20 свитков.
> 
> ...


Дхарани - это ещё не тантра. Разного рода заклинания в Индии были известны задолго до рождения Шакьямуни. Да и вообще повсеместно на Земле. Будем считать это всё прототантрой?

----------


## Shus

> Сюань-цзан как переводчик индийской тантры: 
> ..........................
> Сюань-цзан оставил после себя тантрическую линию ......
> ................................
> Сюань-цзан (602-664): историчный буддийский тантрист 7 века, был в Индии в 630-644 гг. 
> Уйгурская биография Сюань-цзана написана в первой половине 11 века на основе его биографии 7 века.


Знал бы как повернется с Сюань-цзаном - лучше б промолчал. Тут похоже даже Википедия не помеха.
Зато теперь уже точно знаю, что нельзя делать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.05.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Дхарани - это ещё не тантра. Разного рода заклинания в Индии были известны задолго до рождения Шакьямуни. Да и вообще повсеместно на Земле. Будем считать это всё прототантрой?


В перечне речь идет скорее всего о Дхарани-питаке из Канона Дхармагуптаков.

----------


## Tong Po

> В перечне речь идет скорее всего о Дхарани-питаке из Канона Дхармагуптаков.


Это как бы понятно, однако это же не тантра.

----------


## Tong Po

> В перечне речь идет скорее всего о Дхарани-питаке из Канона Дхармагуптаков.


Это как бы понятно, однако это же не тантра.

----------


## Германн

> В перечне речь идет скорее всего о Дхарани-питаке из Канона Дхармагуптаков.


Да. Дхарани же являются прото-тантрическими текстами. Плюс к этому, Сюань-цзан перевёл законченный тантрический текст Инь-мин-лунь, который передал немногим (в отличие от Дхарани-питаки, опубликованной открыто). То, что Инь-мин-лунь это тантра, следует из того, что: 

1. Текст этой "внутренней сутры" сохранялся в тайне, потому что "не станут ли те, кто увидит, порицать и хулить её?" Прямо говорится о "внешних людях", непосвящённых: в то время, когда тексты переведённой Дхарани-питаки были открыты всем. 

2. Это текст не для интеллектуального изучения, в отличие от логики и грамматики ("не могут понять многое кто бы то ни был и среди понятливых и широко образованных, даже если они будут её изучать и слушать") - но подходящий текст для практики отшельников ("Этот наставник раньше жил в горах Сунь-шан и следовал по пути благочестивой жизни гор. Когда он приходил в город с целью принести пользу другим, он спешил зайти в мой - бедняги - квартал. Он совершенствовался в удалении более тридцати лет. Сосредоточенно размышляя, две трудности, обе, он правильно преодолел. Поэтому закон и правила этого наставника в законе были праведны, исполнение им обетов неукоснительно чисто. Путём обучения он ясно и отчётливо воспринял единый закон Махаяны, своё тело он также укреплял и упражнял десятью провозглашениями-запретами. 
Так как я, Люй Цай, видел тяжкие труды этого наставника, у меня возникло желание раскрыть недозволенные толкования. Но ввиду того, что внутренние установления и внешние проявления никоим образом не равны, то различные толкования..." (стр. 255)

Наблюдая созерцательную жизнь отшельника школы Хуаянь, Люй Цай захотел открыть ему тайное учение. 

3. Тайное учение Инь-мин-лунь, "внутренние установления", отличается от внешнего, общеизвестного буддийского учения (см. выше). Это отличает "внешних людей", непосвящённых, от небуддистов.

4. Индийский текст Инь-мин-лунь короткий (что отличает "внутреннюю сутру" от логических трактатов), понять же её содержание помогают слоги. "Хотя слов в ней немного, она развёрнуто (знакомит) с сутью (учения) и даже отдельные слоги в ней способны прояснять толкования". К пониманию ведёт не интеллектуальный анализ, а какая-то практика слогов.

5. Речь в Инь-мин-лунь (которую могут "порицать и хулить") идёт о женском и мужском начале, в связи с практикой мужских и женских звуков: "ищите достойное и ущербное в инь и янь, выделите краткость и долготу женских и мужских звуков".

Инь-мин-лунь: 
1. Посвящённые и непосвящённые во "внутреннюю сутру" ("внешние люди").
2. "*Отдельные слоги* в ней способны прояснять толкования".
3. "Ищите достойное и ущербное в инь и янь, выделите краткость и долготу *женских и мужских звуков*"; "не станут ли те, кто увидит, порицать и хулить её?"

С.В. Пахомов цитировал Дхармакирти (7 век), писавшего о таких текстах: "Одним из самых ранних источников, в которых говорится о тантрических текстах, является "Прамана-варттика" буддийского логика Дхармакирти (580-650). В своем комментарии к тексту он отмечает существование двух типов тантрических текстов - дакини и бхагини-тантр, о которых он, кстати, отзывается отрицательно. В "Прамана-варттике" (309) Дхармакирти упоминает "знатоков тантр, которые могут создавать собственные мантры".

----------


## Cheng

> Что же мы видим, *объективно*? 
> Тантрический *текст* (божество+мандала+йога) - с буддийской стороны.
> *Художественные произведения* с упоминанием отдельных ритуалов - с шактистской.


мммм... 
а с каких пор тексты стали *объективным* свидетелем реальности?

если бы это было так, то можно было бы с таким же успехом, будучи в жаркой пустыне, читать книгу об оазисе и наслаждаться буквами о прохладой воде.  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (13.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Знал бы как повернется с Сюань-цзаном - лучше б промолчал. Тут похоже даже Википедия не помеха.
> Зато теперь уже точно знаю, что нельзя делать.


Нельзя игнорировать факты. Если модные PhD не знают про индийскую эпиграфику Кара-Тепе (кх №36 е) или про уйгурские рукописи фонда петербургского Института востоковедения РАН - они это этого не исчезнут. Как концепция махакаруны в Махасангхике 1 века н.э., так и тантрический перевод Сюань-цзана имеют конкретные научно-исторические подтверждения.

----------


## Ашвария

> мммм... 
> а с каких пор тексты стали *объективным* свидетелем реальности?
> 
> если бы это было так, то можно было бы с таким же успехом, будучи в жаркой пустыне, читать книгу об оазисе и наслаждаться буквами о прохладой воде.


Вот.
И между прочим Германн упомянул такое:
*знатоков тантр, которые создавали собственные мантры*.
Да сплошь и рядом, Германн. Сейчас тоже есть такой человек, очень известный в Индии брахман, A.Sh.D., который иногда их пишет даже ежедневно. И называется такой вид сакрального искусства БхАДЖАН. Вот примерно такое:
Джэй Шри ГерманнДжи ки джэй!
Победителю шактизма, в мозге псевдоиндуизма - Джэй!
Слава Рудра, слава Шива! Германн думает красиво - джэй!
Светом Санатана Дхарма Германну не надо варна - Джэй!
. . . и шо, нет?..

----------


## Германн

> В истории буддисткого тантризма есть один казалось бы интригующий момент.
> 
> Есть знаменитые описания описания буддистских стран Фасяня (конец 4-го - начало 5-го в.в.) и Сюань Цзана (начало 7-го века), в которых (особенно у Сюньцзана) очень подробно описаны буддистские паломнические места и общее состояние буддизма во всех местах по маршруту путешествия. Есть привязка на местности, километраж (йоджанаж), численность монахов и по-никайский состав монастырей, заброшенные монастыри и много еще чего полезного.   
> Последний из триады самых знаменитых пилигримов Ицзин путешестовал немногим позднее Сюаньцзана (конец 7-го века) и в основном с целью изучения практик (в том числе он обучался в Наланде).
> Ни в одном из этих трудов, содержащих массу подробной информации о буддизме в Индии (Ицзин был и в Шривиджае), не упоминается ни чем подобном тантрическим культам."


Резюме в обратной последовательности:

*Ицзин*: перевёл прото-тантрический текст, дхарани "Сутра золотистого света" (Х. Нагасава, "Буддизм в Японии"). http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post579196

*Сюянь-цзан*: слушал учения по Видьяматра-сиддхи, открыто перевёл прото-тантрическую Дхарани-питаку, и для немногих - эзотерический текст http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post579412 Инь-мин-лунь.

Инь-мин-лунь: 
1. Посвящённые и непосвящённые во "внутреннюю сутру" ("внешние люди").
2. "Отдельные слоги в ней способны прояснять толкования".
3. "Ищите достойное и ущербное в инь и янь, выделите краткость и долготу женских и мужских звуков"; "не станут ли те, кто увидит, порицать и хулить её?"

*Фасянь*: в его эпоху Китай был уже знаком с прото-тантрическими дхарани.

"Другие ритуальные элементы мы видим в Маха-маюри-видья-раджа сутра. Несколько версий этого текста на китайском языке свидетельствуют о его непреходившей популярности. В приложении к нему, переведённом Шримитра (Т№1331) около 340 года есть инструкции по установлению границ ритуального места (сима-бандха), которое следует украсить пятью мечами, пятью знамёнами, пятью зеркалами, двадцатью одной стрелой и двадцатью одной лампой. То место следует окурить благовониями, а для изгнания мешающих демонов сжечь горичные зёрна. - Стефен Ходж // Тантрический буддизм т. 3 (переводы А.Г.Фесюн) М. 2004 стр. 14-15.

----------


## Cheng

> и шо, нет?..


почти.
не имеет значения кто, сколько, и какие пишет мантры.
офигительное значение имет то - *как* они исполняются.
1. устами
2. в уме.
3. в сердце.

.... и то, _к чему устремлен вектор дел, слов, мыслей, помыслов, и самой жизни_ человека.

----------

Ашвария (13.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Алексис Сандерсон и Грихадевата:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578365
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578413
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578431
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578541

Аргументов в защиту позиции Сандерсона от Сураджа и Вантуса не последовало.

----------


## Германн

Прояснился вопрос о йоге Патанджали: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21889 В Палийском каноне можно найти все значимые для Ваджраяны элементы йоги Патанджали, кроме управления 5 пранами тела. Не знаю, можно ли научно вывести 5 пран из 5 скандх. Не знаю, есть ли учение о 5 пранах в древнейших Сутрах Махаяны.

Хотя с 5 пранами погорячился: это комментарий Вьясы к 3.39 Йога-сутры, что уже *6 век*: Прана, Самана, Апана, Удана, Вьяна. У Патанджали (1-2 век) 3.39 Удана, 3.40 Самана.

Махабхуты: 3.41. Акаша. 3.44 Четыре Махабхуты + Акаша, с учётом комментария Вьясы. В Тхераваде (в отличие от Вайбхашики) Акаша относится к конструируемым дхармам, наряду с махабхутами: точно такие же 5 элементов в Палийском каноне есть.

5-6 век (Вьяса): 3.39
"Совокупное функционирование всех органов чувств, которое определяется праной и другими, есть жизнедеятельность как таковая. Она - пяти видов. Прана, движение которой осуществляется через рот и нос, действует вплоть до сердца. Самана же, из-за равномерного распространения, действует вплоть до пупка. Апана, поскольку она направляет вниз, действует вплоть до ступней. Удана, идущая вверх, действует вплоть до головы. Что касается Вьяны, то она пронизывает всё. Из этих пяти главная - прана."

1-2 век (Патанджали): 3.44 
"Благодаря санъяне на грубом, на собственной форме, на тонком, на присущем и на целеполалании (возникает способность) подчинения себе (великих) элементов".

5-6 век (Вьяса): 3.44 
"Здесь специфические качества - звук и т.д. принадлежащие земле и прочим великим элементам, вместе со своей конкретной формой проявления и другими свойствами терминологически обозначаются словом "грубое". Это первый аспект "великих элементов". Второй аспект - общее как их родовая характеристика: у земли плотность, у воды - вязкость, у огня - жар, у ветра - движение и у акаши - всепроницаемость. Этот аспект обозначается словами "собственная форма". - и т.д.

1-2 век (Патанджали): 3.45 
"Как следствие этого - появление (способности) уменьшаться до размера атома и прочего, телесное совершенство и отсутствие противодействия со стороны свойств ("великих элементов").

Есть ли в древнейших Сутрах 1-2 века учение об энергии Самана ("из-за равномерного распространения, действует вплоть до пупка") и Удана ("идущая вверх, действует вплоть до головы")?

----------


## Miruka Ze

> "Одним из самых ранних источников, в которых говорится о тантрических текстах, является "Прамана-варттика" буддийского логика Дхармакирти (580-650). В своем комментарии к тексту он отмечает существование двух типов тантрических текстов - дакини и бхагини-тантр, о которых он, кстати, отзывается отрицательно. В "Прамана-варттике" (309) Дхармакирти упоминает "знатоков тантр, которые могут создавать собственные мантры". Примечательно и его утверждение о том, что практики, описывавшиеся в буддийских тантрах, были схожими с практиками из индуистских тантр, что говорит об открытости тантрических систем разных традиций друг для друга." http://stavroskrest.ru/sites/default...ov_tantra_.pdf С.В. Пахомов.



Пахомов в этой цитате ссылается на  Hartzell J.F. "Tantric Yoga", который в свою очередь ссылается на заметку Роналда Девидсона
по поводу комментария к Pramanavarttika Дхармакирти. 
Кому интересно могут ознакомится с текстом по линку, там тема с Дхармакирти более развернута(стр 184 и далее).

Справедливости ради стоит упомянуть и вот эту ремарку автора книги:
"As Davidson rightly notes, we have no guarantee that the texts we have now are the same time as they were in Dharmakirtis time."

----------

Shus (13.05.2013), Германн (13.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> почти.
> не имеет значения кто, сколько, и какие пишет мантры.
> офигительное значение имет то - *как* они исполняются.
> 1. устами
> 2. в уме.
> 3. в сердце.
> 
> .... и то, _к чему устремлен вектор дел, слов, мыслей, помыслов, и самой жизни_ человека.


Да,
создаёт в самом сердце созвучие; и когда такая мантра воспринимается от сердца к сердцу - даже Германн начинает Веды проповедовать,  :Smilie:  что мы сегодня и наблюдаем (про жизненные дыхания).

----------


## Германн

Дмитрий Устьянцев, "История йогачары" http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Ma.../Hist_YogC.pdf 
В Сутре, переведённой на китайский Локакшемой в 179 году, обсуждаются видения в медитации образов Будд, подобных сну или отражению в зеркале.

----------


## Германн

> Справедливости ради стоит упомянуть и вот ремарку автора книги:
> "As Davidson rightly notes, we have no guarantee that the texts we have now are the same time as they were in Dharmakirtis time."


Поэтому, имеют значение дублирующие друг друга свидетельства об одном и том же месте и времени: в данном случае, Индии 7 века. Уйгурская биография Сюань-цзана рассказывает о переводе индийского текста, характер которого соответствует описанному в комментарии Дхармакирти. Женское и мужское начало, возможность порицания (которой нет для Сутр дхарани), слоги/мантры как способ постижения смысла, тайность практики. Два текста, разнесённых географически и по языку, хорошо согласуясь друг с другом, указывают на сходный исторический феномен.

----------


## Германн

Тантрические элементы в Тхераваде Камбоджи: http://www.dhammawheel.com/viewtopic...=10503&start=0

----------


## Cheng

> Да,
> создаёт в самом сердце созвучие; и когда такая мантра воспринимается от сердца к сердцу


мантра нужна для другого.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Хуэй Цзяо (497-554), Гао сэн чжуань. Раздел 1: переводчики.

1.10 *Шримитра. Время жизни: вторая половина 3 века - первая половина 4 века.*

"Потом Чжоу И казнили. Шримитра пришёл навестить его сирот. Он сел против них и троекратно исполнил варварский гимн. Звуки индийского песнопения поднимались до облаков. Затем он зачитал дхарани (заклинания) в несколько тысяч слов. Голос его был высоким и чистым, а лицо и поза неподвижны. Затем он вытер слёзы, унял рыдания, стал бодр как ни в чём ни бывало. Так он по обыкновению менял настроение, переходил от скорби к радости... Шримитра превосходно освоил всемогущее искусство дхарани. Прежде в землях Цзяндун не было дхарани. Шримитра перевёл и опубликовал Кун цяо ван цзин: он извлёк на свет священные дхарани. Кроме того, он вручил своему ученику Ми-ли высокоголосые индийские гимны, которые звучат и поныне" (стр. 122-123)

"Шримитра скончался в годы правления династии Цзинь под девизом Сянь-кан (335-342) в возрасте восьмидесяти лет." (стр. 123)

_"Другие ритуальные элементы мы видим в Маха-маюри-видья-раджа сутра. Несколько версий этого текста на китайском языке свидетельствуют о его непреходившей популярности. В приложении к нему, переведённом Шримитра (Т№1331) около 340 года есть инструкции по установлению границ ритуального места (сима-бандха), которое следует украсить пятью мечами, пятью знамёнами, пятью зеркалами, двадцатью одной стрелой и двадцатью одной лампой. То место следует окурить благовониями, а для изгнания мешающих демонов сжечь горичные зёрна. - Стефен Ходж // Тантрический буддизм т. 3 (переводы А.Г.Фесюн) М. 2004 стр. 14-15._ 

2.7 *Дхармакшема (385-433). Время жизни: конец 4 - начало 5 века.*

"Дхармакшема в совершенстве постиг искусство дхарани, предъявив тому многие доказательства. В западных краях его величали "Большим мастером дхарани". Как-то он сопровождал царя в горах. Царь почувствовал жажду, но воды было достать негде. Дхармакшема молвил про себя дхарани, и камень стал источать воду... Дожди в ту пору стали обильными, и народ ликовал. Царю было в радость искусство тантры, и он всё более приближал к себе Дхармакшему." (стр. 155-156)

"Дхармакшема явил ему своё искусство, и Цзюйцюй Мэнсунь пришёл в ужас. А Дхармакшема меж тем поучал: "Должно совершить омовение, в строгости соблюсти пост, и тогда божественные дхарани изгоняют духов". В продолжение трёх дней он читал заклинания, и наконец сказал Цзюйцюй Мэнсуню: "Духи уже ушли"... Династии Вэй (386-534) варвар Тоба Дао (император Тай-у-ди) прослышал о том, что Дхармакшема овладел тантрой 31, направил к нему с послами приглашение, а Цзюйцюй Мэнсуня предупредил: "Если не пришлёте Дхармакшему, пойду на вас войной!" (стр. 157)

31: ... варвар Тоба Дао (император Тай-у-ди) прослышал о том, что Дхармакшема овладел тантрой - основываясь на сообщениях других источников, Р.Ши уточняет, что интересы императора были не религиозными, а вполне прозаическими: *он надеялся получить от от Дхармакшемы наставления по сексуальной практике* (см. Shi, 1968. c. 102), которая, как известно, далеко не исчерпывает содержания тантризма. (стр. 205)

Shi, 1968. - Shi. R. Biographies des moines eminents (Kao seng tshouan) de Houeikiao. Pt. 1. Biographies des premiers traducteurs. Trad. par. R. Shi. Louvain, 1968. (стр. 214)

"Сразу после его ухода Цзюйцюй Мэнсунь послал вслед злодея, и тот на дороге убил Дхармакшему. Дхармакшеме было 49 лет, и было это в десятом году династии Сун правления под девизом Юянь-цзя (433)" (стр. 159)

Цит. по: Хуэй Цзяо. Жизнеописания достойных монахов (гао сэн чжуань). Перевод с китайского, исследование, комментарий и указатели М.Е. Ермакова. В 3 томах. Том 1. (Раздел 1: Переводчики). М., Наука, Главная редакция восточной литературы, 1991.

P.S. Какое слово в оригинале соответствует "тантре" Ермакова, при желании может проверить Цхултрим Тращи.

_Середина 5 века._

_Дальнейшее развитие можно отметить в Дхарани великой пользы (Т№1335) переведённой Дань-яо в 462 году. Вдобавок к сжиганию горчичных зёрен и тому подобному, текст так же предписывает возглашение мантр перед изображениями различных божеств с целью вызвать их появление ради исполнения желаний практикующего. Вновь там описывается создание места для ритуала, однако теперь с изображениями Будды, расставленными кругом для получения подношений." - Стефен Ходж // Тантрический буддизм т. 3 (переводы А.Г.Фесюн) М. 2004 стр. 14-15._ 

_"Тань-яо, монах, предложивший строить пещерные храмы в Да-тун, перевёл Да-цзи-и шэнь-чжоу цзин в 462 г., совместно с индийскими монахами. В ней описывается способ создания площадки, где буддийские образы, расположенные кругом, получают подношения от поклоняющихся. Площадка представляется рудиментом мандалы, или алтаря, построение которого описано в позднейших текстах. В той же сутре излагаются все виды сиддхи." Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм, т.1: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12._

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Колдунство тогда любили, известно.

----------


## Германн

> Колдунство тогда любили, известно.


Контекст не магический: "Потом Чжоу И казнили. Шримитра пришёл навестить его сирот. Он сел против них и троекратно исполнил варварский гимн. Звуки индийского песнопения поднимались до облаков. Затем он зачитал дхарани (заклинания) в несколько тысяч слов." Типично религиозная (цели выходят за рамки жизни) процедура.

----------


## Германн

Шримитра (монашествовал в конце 3 века - первой половине 4 в.) и Дхармакшема (начало 5 в.) - индийцы, переводившие тексты дхарани и жившие в Китае. "Прото-тантрический субстрат" в Индии - Сутры дхарани.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Типично религиозная (цели выходят за рамки жизни) процедура.


По цитатам видно, что начитка дхарани служит магической процедурой для добычи воды, хотя в первом случае может быть как магической процедурой для ублажения умерших, так и религиозным (похоронным) ритуалом.
Вот и вопрос: какое всё это имеет отношение к Буддийскойъ Тантре?




> "Дхармакшема явил ему своё искусство, и Цзюйцюй Мэнсунь пришёл в ужас.


Мощный колдун опасен, да.




> А Дхармакшема меж тем поучал: "Должно совершить омовение, в строгости соблюсти пост, и тогда божественные дхарани изгоняют духов".


Поучал, что надо делать то-то и то-то для воздействия на духов? Да это шаманизм.

----------


## Германн

> По цитатам видно, что начитка дхарани служит магической процедурой для добычи воды, хотя в первом случае может быть как магической процедурой для ублажения умерших, так и религиозным (похоронным) ритуалом.
> Вот и вопрос: какое всё это имеет отношение к Буддийскойъ Тантре?


Это буддийские дхарани (мантры), предпосылки тантры.




> Поучал, что надо делать то-то и то-то для воздействия на духов? Да это шаманизм.


Омовение и пост - характерные обряды Крия-тантры. Можно видеть зарождение в ритуалах дхарани тантризма. 
*Последовательное развитие* индийского тантризма, результировавшего в середине 7 века Таттвасамграха-тантрой (Ваджрашекхара-тантрой): http://bibleoteca.narod.ru/Vajrashedharatantra.htm

----------


## Германн

Мы видим непрерывную линию зарождения тантризма, от Дхарани-питаки древней Дхармагуптаки, через развитие ритуалов Сутр дхарани в контексте философии и медитации Йогачары, до Крия-тантр семейства Татхагаты: до Манджушри-мула-тантры 6 века. 
В первой половине 7 века возникает Махавайрочана-сутра http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/C...cana-cytra.htm, к середине 7 века формируется Йога-тантра: Таттвасамграха-тантра (Ваджрашекхара-тантра). Дхармакирти упоминает о Йогини-тантрах, Сюаньцзан переводит эзотерический текст с сексуальной символикой. В конце 7 века появляется первая редакция Гухьясамаджа-тантры: что уже уровень Ануттара-йога-тантры. И в 8 веке ранняя версия Гухьясамаджа-тантры переводится на китайский Амогхаваджрой.  

Всё объективно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это буддийские дхарани (мантры), предпосылки тантры.


И что? Мантр полно в ведах, и дхарани были еще в ПК.




> Омовение и пост - характерные обряды Крия-тантры.


Не только. Как будто арийцы не совершали омовений, а ихние тапасвины не постились чёрт знает с какой древности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И что? Мантр полно в ведах, и дхарани были еще в ПК. Не только. Как будто арийцы не совершали омовений, а ихние тапасвины не постились чёрт знает с какой древности.


Можно увидеть, как тантрические элементы складываются в уже знакомую *систему* Крия-тантры (которая и сейчас существует). Первыми тантрами, божество+мандала+йога+текст, а не просто Сутрами дхарани, были тантры Манджушри-мула-кальпа и Маричи http://archaka.livejournal.com/7169.html?thread=71169 *(6 век)*.
Они появились не вдруг. Можно видеть историю развития как психотехники, так и философии, от древних школ буддизма. От Дхарани-питаки Дхармагуптаки, с *мантрами* - через Йогачару с созерцанием образов *божеств* - и через прото-*мандалы* 5 века - к *текстам* первых тантр 6 века. При том, что сакральное пространство божества (сущность мандалы) уже была в Сутрах с описанием чистых земель; принцип мандалы в защитной символике горы Меру в Палийском каноне.

Возможно, и мандала как часть ритуала приветствия Гуру (есть в уйгурской биографии Сюаньцзана, mandala). Что показывает индийские корни тибетского Нёндро, где есть простирания и подношение мандалы: "Увидев наставника в Трипитаке, они выразили радость и ликование, совершили обряд поклонения (санскр. mandala), отвешивали земные поклоны" V47:8 - стр. 199 Тугушева, Уйгурская версия биографии Сюань-цзана.

Символизм мандалы в Палийском каноне: гора Меру 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...32.0.piya.html

Подношение мандалы: гора Меру или Будда Вайрочана
http://www.universalinternetlibrary....poche/11.shtml

На тибетском материале можно видеть, как древнейший буддийский вариант мандалы, с горой Меру (Палийский канон) - переходит в тантрическую мандалу из Махавайрочана-сутры (начало 7 века) - с Вайрочаной в центре.

----------


## Германн

Эта тема про объективный (научный) подход. С религиозной точки зрения, не принципиально, когда же именно возникла Ваджраяна, потому что откровение Будды Шакьямуни в форме Самбхогакаи могло разворачиваться, в человеческой истории, постепенно. Дхарма могла проходить через нечеловеческих существ. Тантры могли быть скрыты как терма, до нужного времени (подобно Сутрам Махаяны в ступе, которую мог вскрыть Нагарджуна). И тантры могли сохраняться в устной передаче, либо теряться для  истории из-за малочисленности адептов. 

Но всё это - сфера религиозной веры. Если отталкиваться от объективных свидетельств, можно видеть постепенное развитие тантрической системы созерцания пустотности божество+мандала+йога+текст.

Ваджраяна, с научной т.зр. - древнейший тантризм.
Индуистская тантра вторична.

----------


## Cheng

> Эта тема про *объективный (научный)* подход.


объективный - это с позиции плода собственной практики.
плод один. Нирвана однако.

----------


## Ашвария

> Ваджраяна, с научной т.зр. - древнейший тантризм.
> Индуистская тантра вторична.


. . . . .
Лудше посмотрите кино. К сожалению, затрудняюсь можно ли такие ссылки ставить в форум. 
http://mirvideo.tv/documentary_onlin...wood-2007.html
В первой трети фильма показаны истоки тантрической практики воочию. Также древность происхождения почитания Богини Матери. Так же происхождение дравидов по настоящему.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Возвращаясь к жизненным началам Патанджали (1-2 век).
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post579467

Сутра рисового ростка:
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/C...Rice-sutra.pdf 
"Элемент ветра не думает: я осуществляю вдох и выдох в теле".
Значит, махабхуты и акаша связываются с жизненными началами тела.

Вроде бы китайский перевод 7 века, то есть Сутра 6 века - современник Вьясы, комментатора Патанджали.
Есть ли древнейшие Сутры, развивающие данные идеи? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post579977

Китайские источники трудно противопоставить внутренней алхимии: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B4%D1%83%D0%B9

----------


## Ашвария

> "Элемент ветра не думает: я осуществляю вдох и выдох в теле" и т.д.
> Значит, махабхуты и акаша связываются с жизненными началами тела.
> 
> Вроде бы это перевод 7 века, то есть Сутра 6 века - современник Вьясы, комментатора Патанджали.
> Есть ли древнейшие Сутры, развивающие данные идеи?


Элемент ветра - это в данном контексте сложно сказать про аналог. Но элемент-то уж точно не думает сам по себе.
Индуизм: Бхуты имеют отношение к пище, уважаемый Германн Бхутэша - так называют в индуизме единосущного, который присутствует во всех живых существах везде и постоянно в качестве Огня, переваривающего все виды пищи. [дословно: Веды: *Мамаивасмо дживалока дживабхута санатана(м)*]
Акаша - несомненно имеет отношение. Потому как обусловленность налицо.
Насчёт датирования копий, переводов и записывания ранее передаваемого в устной форме, - извините, но это не достоверная информация о времени появления текстов. И потом не всё и не всюду археологи уже нашли. Лудше в кине посмотрите, как до 20х годов прошлого века учёные ошибались, считая Египет самым древним цивилизованным местом на планете. А ещё не вечер цивилизации, ещё могут быть и новые находки.
( :Smilie:  аватарчик матёрый, бхутэша однако, у Вас :Smilie: )

----------


## Германн

Учение Патанджали о жизненных началах может восходить к Араде Каламе и Удраке Рамапутре. Его можно рассматривать в одном ряду с базовыми идеями сансары и нирваны, перевоплощений, кармы: к культурному контексту, в котором Будда излагал своё Учение.

Как мифологическая гора Меру стала объектом созерцания, мандалой в буддизме Сутр - так жизненные начала индийской натурфилософии 5-6 веков до н.э. стали объектом специального созерцания в буддизме Ваджраяны.

Zom дал ссылку на палийскую Сутту, в которой изложены те же представления о пране, что у Патанджали: 
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...utta-sv.htm#a4

----------


## Германн

Позицию Сандерсона никто защищать так и не будет? 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578365
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578413
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578431

Ну и ладно  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

"Не нужно умножать сущности без необходимости". Если в истории прослеживается формирование тантризма из созерцательных практик буддизма, измышлять неведомый "прото-тантрический субстрат", помимо исторических дхарани, нет научных оснований.

"Прото-тантрический субстрат" - теория из той же серии, что "торсионные поля".

----------


## Германн

> В первой трети фильма показаны истоки тантрической практики воочию. Также древность происхождения почитания Богини Матери.


Элевсийские мистерии, известные в Римской истории как "заговор вакханок", включали в себя сексуальные ритуалы - а культ Артемиды прослеживается ещё раньше. Значит ли это, что тантризм зародился в Древней Греции? Нет.

----------


## Германн

> И что? Мантр полно в ведах, и дхарани были еще в ПК.


В дхарани мантр на порядки больше, и они связаны с *созерцанием*, а не с жертвоприношением. 
Безусловно, в ПК есть древнейшие элементы тантризма, как же иначе: тантризм буддийское изобретение.

----------


## Ашвария

> Элевсийские мистерии, известные в Римской истории как "заговор вакханок", включали в себя сексуальные ритуалы - а культ Артемиды прослеживается ещё раньше. Значит ли это, что тантризм зародился в Древней Греции? Нет.


Уважаемый Германн.
Речь шла о яджне, ягье. Это жертвоприношение Агни, уже рассказывала: рис это в основном. Ещё благовония, листья тулси и т.д..
А уж где Вы в этом фильме хотя бы намёк на эротику нашли, честно не понимаю. Тем более речь шла как максимум о Богине Матери. В данном фильме Минакши, да. А вообще есть такая форма этой богини - статуя в штате Керала - Аман. Внешне немного напоминает одну древнеегипетскую статую Бога Амон. Без изображения сиддх, Германн, без.

----------


## Германн

Сюаньцзан и Ицзин рассказывали о развитии Дхармагуптаки в стране Уддияна: Baruah, Bibhuti. Buddhist Sects and Sectarianism. 2008. p. 52. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%F5%...EF%F2%E0%EA%E0 

Дхарани-питака была в *Уддияне*.
http://bookre.org/reader?file=1055123&pg=60

----------


## Германн

> Уважаемый Германн.
> Речь шла о яджне, ягье. Это жертвоприношение Агни, уже рассказывала: рис это в основном. Ещё благовония, листья тулси и т.д..
> А уж где Вы в этом фильме хотя бы намёк на эротику нашли, честно не понимаю. Тем более речь шла как максимум о Богине Матери. В данном фильме Минакши, да. А вообще есть такая форма этой богини - статуя в штате Керала - Аман. Внешне немного напоминает одну древнеегипетскую статую Бога Амон. Без изображения сиддх, Германн, без.


*Как сразу было сказано в заглавном топике*: 

Миф о "бОльшей древности" шактистской тантры выстраивается следующим образом: 

1. Архаичным культам женских божеств приписывается тантрическое значение на основании того, что позже они фигурируют в тантрах.

 2. Архаичным ритуалам приписывается тантрическое значение на основании того, что позже они фигурируют в тантрах.

Но божества и ритуалы, сами по себе - отнюдь не тантра. 
Это материал, который может быть тантрически переработан.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тантрическая переработка--это когда всё (колдунство, ритуалы, йоги) свалили в кучу и приписали буддийское символическое значение  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Тантрическая переработка--это когда всё (колдунство, ритуалы, йоги) свалили в кучу и приписали буддийское символическое значение


Да.
Поэтому и пытаюсь тоже предостеречь от умаления роли Будды. И эту роль индуизм конечно совсем не умаляет, сохраняя вековую аутентичность и не претендуя на другие источники кроме поддержания и распространения Дхармы. Как и Буддизм. Говорить о смешении - это, уважаемый Германн, заблуждение, ведущее к загрязнению восприятия. Это как двое людей сидят у одного костра и видят друг друга сквозь его пламя. И знающий сущность пламени (обращённый внутренним взглядом не ума, а разума) в сущность явления огня (Дхарма), не станет приписывать то что вместо образа собеседника ему в дыму померещилось. И смешения этих двух людей от сидения около пламени не происходит. И обратившихся спиной к Дхарме и потому ушедших во тьму и холод тоже индуизм (да буддизм тоже) не винит. И костру нет разницы кого греть и кому светить. И каждый не соблюдая правила поведения около пламени рискует обжечься; на то и наставления и Учение. Кстати раз уж общность правил уже в нескольких темах и упоминалась, то желательно конечно чтобы мультитопикстартёр знал оба свода правил, а не подвергал критике не изученное вообще.
Между прочим, индуисты не записывают о тантре и не рассказывают всем, так как смысла в этом не видят. Вот в фильме показали крайность: даже временное поселение (на 12 дней) сожгли. Чтобы недопонимающие себе не навредили, в первую очередь.
И о тантре в индуизме если не говорится, это не значит что её нет. А если кто зазывает на такие действа, то это могут быть те кого вот здесь шаманами назвали, да. В Индии всё есть  :Smilie:  маги тоже, и суммиум, и действие лапами животных, но это НЕ индуизм.

----------


## Tong Po

> "Не нужно умножать сущности без необходимости". Если в истории прослеживается формирование тантризма из созерцательных практик буддизма, измышлять неведомый "прото-тантрический субстрат", помимо исторических дхарани, нет научных оснований.
> 
> "Прото-тантрический субстрат" - теория из той же серии, что "торсионные поля".


С какого перепугу тантризм связан некими абстрактными "созерцательными практиками"?! Буддийские тантрические визуализации - это дальнейшее развитие тантризма. Кроме того, а с чего вдруг Германн решил, что созерцательных практик не було в ведическое религии? Функции брахмана, в отличии от хотара, удгатара и ардхварью как раз созерцательные. При исполнении ведической ягьи.

----------


## Ондрий

сому там оне за воротник заливали  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (15.05.2013), Ашвария (15.05.2013), Вантус (15.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Тантрическая переработка--это когда всё (колдунство, ритуалы, йоги) свалили в кучу и приписали буддийское символическое значение


Нет. Тантрическая переработка - это когда элементы собираются в систему божество+мандала+йога+текст. Божество+мандала+йога+текст - система созерцания несубстанциональной шуньяты, ради всеобщего блага.

Эти элементы взяты из буддийских Сутр, особенно из Дхарани-питаки.
Индуистский тантризм вторичен.

----------


## Ашвария

> сому там оне за воротник заливали


Вы о кине? про индийский рынок? Да там иностранцу, ещё и белому, ещё не то впарят за евойные деньги  :Smilie:  это здоровый индийский юмор кстати.
+ скажите, Ондрий, ведь не даром Колкатту славится базаром?
И шакты Германна пугали,
Но в гости в Индию не звали :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

о кине тут - http://bollywood.tj/news/v_bollivude...13-05-15-11644
В Болливуде снимут 5000-серийный фильм про жизнь богов.

Германа на кастинг!

----------

Tong Po (16.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тантрическая переработка--это когда всё (колдунство, ритуалы, йоги) свалили в кучу и приписали буддийское символическое значение


Может просветите, каким образом сидеть и пялиться в стену круче, чем сидеть и воображать себя божеством? Со всеми техническими тонкостями обоих процессов, естественно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Может просветите, каким образом сидеть и пялиться в стену круче, чем сидеть и воображать себя божеством? Со всеми техническими тонкостями обоих процессов, естественно.


Анапанасати-сутта Вам в помощь. Насчёт технических тонкостей. Насчёт крутизны - это, скорее, к Германну. Он тут выяснением крутизны занимается.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет. Тантрическая переработка - это когда элементы собираются в систему божество+мандала+йога+текст. Божество+мандала+йога+текст - система созерцания несубстанциональной шуньяты, ради всеобщего блага.
> 
> Эти элементы взяты из буддийских Сутр, особенно из Дхарани-питаки.
> Индуистский тантризм вторичен.



И божества, и мандалы и йога обильно упоминаются в текстах Вед. Насчёт всеобщего блага там нету, конечно. Там - о конкретных благах.

----------

Ашвария (16.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> И божества, и мандалы и йога обильно упоминаются в текстах Вед. Насчёт всеобщего блага там нету, конечно. Там - о конкретных благах.


Да.
Примеры о конкретном Благе.
Говорить правду, поступать справедливо (Сатьям вада, Дхармам чара).
Следование Дхарме важно пока мы находимся в физическом теле, и кармические плоды зарождаются и формируются в течение воплощений.
Уши даны человеку чтобы слушать (и слышать притом  :Smilie: ) Учение, глаза чтобы видеть божественность в другом существе, руки чтобы служить Единосущному через служение человекам, язык чтобы петь мантры, голова чтобы вмещать знания, ноги чтобы ходить в храм, сердце для любви и сострадания. Всё и каждое конкретно.
Ещё ведическая поговорка: *всем помогай, никого не обижай*.
Божественность есть в каждом живом существе повсюду всегда, подобно искре (Мамаивасмо дживалоке дживабхута санатана). В разных книгах описано 18видов йоги. Про мандала - это по другому конечно выглядит чем построение из песка из самоцветов, но есть и из золота мандала, есть и рисунки, и из цветов, ну искусство творчества из песка - даже факультет ВУЗа открыт.

----------


## Германн

Вантус постил ведический текст, в который "вчитывают" описание то ли мандалы, то ли чакры. Точно так же, можно "вчитать" их в колёса из видения пророка Иезекииля. Исторически первые описания мандал и чакр встречаются в тантрических текстах. А какие тантрические рукописи, манускрипты древнейшие? Буддийские. 

Непальский манускрипт начала 9 века - древнейшая индуистская "тантра" Niśvāsatattvasaṃhitā - оказывается руководством по проведению ритуалов, ничуть не более тантрических, чем ритуалы дхарани. Разница в том, что манускрипты дхарани из Гилгита датируются 5-6 веком.

Первый историчный буддийский тантрик - Сюань-цзан http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post579412 (был в Индии в 630-644 гг. )

Первый историчный индуистский тантрик - Васугупта (860—925).

----------


## Германн

> Речь шла о яджне, ягье. Это жертвоприношение Агни, уже рассказывала: рис это в основном. Ещё благовония, листья тулси и т.д.


Жертвоприношения в истории бывали разными, и современные шакты - отвергающие практики 67 главы (по-прежнему авторитетной) Калика-пураны это знают: 

http://forum.dharmanathi.ru/index.ph....html#msg27368
"Натхи, совершающие паломничество в Камакхья-питх. Затем мы посетили храмы Тары и Кали, где нашу дхьяну никто не нарушал. :Smilie:  В храме Кали ощущалось, что когда-то там совершались жертвоприношения, однако образы возникали очень светлые и не чувствовалось, что это связно со страданиями. Великая Пралайя растворяет все страхи, беспокойства и страдания."

Мирча Элиаде, "Йога: свобода и бессмертие":
http://rumagic.com/ru_zar/sci_religi...ov/0/j126.html
"Большое количество йогинов говорят о себе как о последователях Горакшанатха (Горакхнатха) и сами называют себя горакхнатхами или йогинами-канпхатами; этот последний термин обязан своему происхождению тем, что во время инициации уши ученика прокалывают, чтобы вставить в них огромного размера серьги (кан — ухо, пхата — расщепление) ... 
Канпхаты служат в качестве пуджари (жрецов) в храмах, посвященных Бхайрону, Шакти и Шиве. Многие из них совершают паломничество в храм вамачаринов, находящийся в Хингладже, что в Белуджистане, и в знак посещения этого храма носят ожерелье из белых камешков. Первые европейцы, упоминающие о канпхатах (к примеру, Бьюкенен), находили большое сходство между ними и вамачаринами. Отношения с агхорами тоже достаточно тесны: так, пройдя первую инициацию, канпхата получает имя аугхар, а иногда и агхор. Некоторые агхоры служат в храме Камакхьи (т. е. Дурги) в Ассаме. Этот храм стал известен своими человеческими жертвоприношениями, которые совершались здесь еще в XIX в. (В 1832 г. их запретило английское правительство.)В 1565 г. во время одного подобного ритуала было обезглавлено 140 жертв. Если учесть, что Ассам (Камарупа) был тантрической страной par excellence; что в важнейших тантрах превозносилось имя Дурги-Камакхьи и описывался ее кровавый и распущенный культ; что агхоры были знамениты своими жестокостями и оргиями, станет ясно, каким образом словом «йогин» иногда назывались самые радикальные тантристы. Одна подробность человеческого жертвоприношения, исполненного в Ассаме, помогает лучше прояснить нашу проблему. С того момента, когда находились добровольцы принести себя в жертву (их называли бхогинами) и открыто заявляли об этом своем намерении, они приобретали чуть ли не священный статус. Все вокруг подчинялось их воле; в частности, они могли совокупляться с любыми женщинами, с какими желали. Их приносили в жертву на ежегодном празднике богине, и «Калика пурана» даже посвящает целую главу описанию подробностей обезглавливания этих жертв, оговариваясь, впрочем, что подобный обряд не должны исполнять представители трех первых каст."

Цитирую Андрея Игнатьева, переводчика с санскрита, сайт http://www.mahadevi.ru/ - и шакта, цитирующего на форуме http://illusiy.net/ авторитетный для него текст Калика-пураны (трактует этот текст, для нашего времени, как метафору справедливой войны): 

http://www.mahadevi.ru/kp2.htm
 "В восемнадцатом веке внимание европейских ученых к Калика-пуране было привлечено опубликованным в «Asiatic Researches» в 1799 году переводом одной её главы, в которой речь шла о человеческих жертвоприношениях (т.н. «кровавой», делийском издании это шестьдесят седьмая глава), выполненным W.C. Blaquiere. После этого перевода КП стала ассоциироваться с кровавыми ритуалами и приобрела этим зловещую славу, возможно, это стало одной из причин, почему этому тексту с тех пор уделялось столь мало внимания. Другой причиной является то, что количество и объем текстов пуран и упапуран столь велики, что очень трудно отыскать путь, позволяющий проникнуть в эту сокровищницу санскритской словесности." 

http://illusiy.net/index.php/topic,1....html#msg16884
 rudhirAdhyAya (избранные стихи 67-й главы Калика-пураны)
 "69-70. Человек может быть принесен в жертву в питхе Богини или в шмашане, называемом Херука. Шмашана символизирует Меня и потому называется Бхайравой.
 71-73. Шмашана разделяется на три части для выполнения аскезы и практики: первая часть - Бхайрава, где приносится в жертву человек; южная часть, где голова жертвы подносится Бхайрави, называется Мундамала (Гирлянда Черепов), кровь же подносится в западной части, называемой Херукой. Так, если человеческое жертвоприношение совершается на шмашане в соответствии с предписаниями Агам, жертвователь не должен бросать свой взгляд на светильник жертвы (бали).
 74-75. Предлагаться в жертву человек (махабали) должен в одном месте, обезглавливаться - в другом, а голова должна быть предложена - в третьем. Когда жертва обезглавлена, садхака не должен бросать свой взгляд на нее.
 76. Человек, приносимый в жертву, должен хорошо выглядеть, предварительно омыт, не должен есть запретную пищу накануне, должен воздерживаться от мяса, секса и грубых чувственных наслаждений; его следует умастить сандаловой пастой и украсить гирляндами...
 81-88. Украсив его как подобает, садхака пусть почтит богов, присутствующих в различных частях тела приносимого в жертву, потом обратится к нему: "О, лучший из людей! о, наделенный великой удачей! ты - воплощениеи всех богов, ты - наилучший! Я принимаю прибежище в тебе, спаси меня, моих сыновей, моих детей и моих родных, охрани мое имение...До тех пор, пока не наступит смерть, защити меня, отдав свою жизнь! О великий подвижник, излей на меня те великие заслуги, которые могут быть обретены только великой тапасьей, высшей мудростью и совершением жертвоприношений! О, весьма превосходный, сам достигни высшего блаженства! Пусть ни демоны, ни пишачи, ни веталы, ни змеи, ни правители или другие мои враги не нападут на меня, благодаря тебе! Смерть моя да будет отражена благодаря пролитию твоей крови, орошающей твои члены тела!". Произнеся это, пусть садхака снова почитает его способом, описанным выше. Когда приносимый в жертву человек так почитается, он превращается в Меня и покровительствующих божеств пространства, тогда Брахма и прочие боги входят в него. Он становится очищенным от греха, даже если он был грешником, кровь того очистившегося человека превращается немедленно в нектар бессмертия.
 89-91. Великая Богиня, Мать мира, вмещающая в Себя всю вселенную, становится удовлетворенной им. Принесенный в жертву человек после смерти становится повелителем ганов и весьма почитаем Мною. Если же приносимый в жертву нечист от кала, мочи и нечистых выделений, он непригоден для жертвоприношения Камакхье и другим богиням.
 103. Нельзя предлагать в жертву своего сына, брата, отца, приемного сына и других родственников.
 116. Принцы, министры, судьи и сауптики могут приносить в жертву людей ради блага и процветания.
 117-118. Если человек приносится в жертву без разрешения правителя, жертвователь отправится в ад. Во время анархии или войны правители могут принести в жертву человека, но не кто-либо еще.
 119. В день, предшествующий человеческому жертвоприношению, садхака должен повторять мантры "Ма настоке", "Деви-суктам" и "Шри-суктам", поместив меч на голову предназначенного в жертву. Меч освящается умащением его сандаловой пастой, благовониями и возложением на него цветов. Эти же подношения следует поместить также на шею жертвы с мантрой "Амбике, Амбике..." и с мантрами Рудры и Бхайравы. Когда жертвоприношение совершается так, его защищает сама Богиня."

http://www.mahadevi.ru/genesis.html
 "Пуранический период. Это время появления шактистских пуран: Брахманда-, Брихаддхарма-, Деви-, Девибхагавата-, Калика- и Махабхагавата-. Эти пураны явились реакцией шактов на интенсивную деятельность шиваитов и вишнуитов по созданию собственных пуран в предыдущее время. Они сыграли важную роль в том, чтобы примирить ведическую и тантрическую традиции, ведь сам жанр пураны был одним из текстовых форм индуистской ортодоксии и использование его шактами означало, что они как бы принимают рамки индуизма. Затем, эти пуранические тексты завершили процесс "кристаллизации традиции", начало которому было положено Деви-махатмьей. Они хотя и относятся к категории упапуран (второстепенных пуран), тем не менее пользуются до сих пор огромным авторитетом в шактистской среде."
 ...
 "В Индии КП действительно начиная с 14 века пользовалось большой популярностью в среде авторов текстов, посвященных данной теме. При чем этих авторов интересовала только вторая часть пураны, темой которой являются многочисленные культы и формы поклонения (Ван Куидж, с. 5). Вплоть до недавних времен КП служила в качестве руководства по проведению праздника в честь Дурги в Бенгалии и Ассаме. На ее основе А. Таркатиртхой было составлено пособие по ритуалу Калика-пуранййа-дурга-пуджа-паддхати, опубликованное в 1920 году (Ван Куидж, с. 5). Неоценимый вклад в изучение Калика-пураны внес голландский индолог Р. К. Ван Куидж. Им был издан перевод глав 52 – 65 (у него это с 54 по 69), составляющих ритуальную часть пураны под названием «Worship of the Goddess according to the Kalika-purana» (Калика-пурана)."

Шактистские тантры в истории: 
по книге "Энциклопедия тантры (алхимия экстаза)" Локид-миф, М. 1997:

"Кумари-тантра. Анонимный трактат из 9 глав, несомненно принадлежащий школе кула. Один из немногих текстов, в которых открыто пропагандируются человеческие жертвопринношения. Автор советует поклоняться богине Кали на кладбище, и описывает жертвы, которые ей больше по вкусу" (стр. 259).

"В вопросе о человеческих жертвоприношениях Нила-тантра отстаивает ту же позицию, что и Кумари-тантра" (стр. 334).

"Кумари-тантра говорит, что поклонение Кали гарантирует блаженство и освобождение (каликаях прасадена бхукти-муктих каре стхита). В Тара-нигаме сказано: «В райской обители, на земле или в преисподней, тот, кто предается стопам Богини (Кали, Таре или Трипурасундари), становится подобным волшебному дереву (кальпа-друма), исполняющему все желания и достигает великого освобождения». В других тантрах говориться: «Здоровье, долгая жизнь, власть, сила, поэтический дар, наслаждение и освобождение — все это достигается почитанием лотосоподобных стоп Кали» (Кали-тантра 11). «Шиваит, вишнуит или шакта, который будет совершать поклонение Нила-сарасвати, медитировать на Тару или повторять мантру Дурги, немедленно достигает освобождения от оков материального существования». (Нила-тантра 20.22)" (Ольшевский А.П. Традиция тантрического шактизма  http://www.nevadelta.ru/panchama-veda/shahtrizm.html)

Древний индуизм в истории, до возникновения шактизма 
(Шатапатха-брахмана отвергает буквализм пурушамедхи): 

Мирча Элиаде, "История веры и религионых идей": 
http://www.e-reading-lib.org/chapter...misteriii.html
"Сам конь, олицетворяющий царскую силу (кшатра) и, помимо этого, отождествляемый также с Ямой, Адитьей (Солнце) и Сомой (т. е. с верховными богами), в каком-то смысле может считаться субститутом царя. Эти уподобления и субституции следует учитывать при анализе такого параллельного сценария, как пурушамедха ("жертвоприношение человека"), который, кстати, имеет почти такую же структуру, как ашвамедха. В этом случае в жертву, помимо животных, приносили брахмана или кшатрия, которого покупали за цену в тысячу коров и сто коней. Он тоже целый год до жертвоприношения находился на свободе, а после убиения рядом с его трупом ложилась царица. С помощью пурушамедхи надеялись достичь всего того, чего не удавалось достичь с помощью ашвамедхи.
Не вполне ясно, совершалось ли это жертвоприношение хоть когда-нибудь на самом деле. Оно описывается в целом ряде шраутасутр, но лишь в «Санкхаяне» и «Вайтане» жертву предписывается умерщвлять. В прочих литургических трактатах говорится, что в последний момент человека отпускают, а вместо него убивают животное. Особо следует отметить, что во время пурушамедхи декламируют знаменитый космогонический гимн Пурушасукту (PB X 90). Поскольку жертва отождествляется с Пурушей-Праджапати, то, соответственно, приносящий жертву уподобляется самому Праджапати."
__________

В Ваджраяне, такие практики *осуждались и отвергались традицией изначально*.
Средневековые сектанты, приносившие человеческие жертвы, известны буддистам из тибетских хроник. 

"Махасиддха Ургьенпа был духовным сыном Пэла Гёцанпы. В Ярмотане, что в Амдо, жил некто Жанчуб Шонну из Гьюсы. Он был непосредственным учеником ачарьи Падмы и домашним священнослужителем царя Тисондэцэна. Его сыном был Жанчубчог. [1296} Его сын — Жанчуб Йонтэн. У него было два сына: Жанчуб Гьяцо и Чойкьи Гьяцо. Они поехали в Уй и Цан со слугой Дорже Кунтубом. Когда они добрались до Банама в Нижнем Ньяне, их вместе со слугой похитили 18 монахов-разбойников (арцо бандэ) с возгласом: «Мы принесем жертву дакине!» Их распростерли на земле, и Кунтуб сказал: Если вы двое обладаете признаками духовной силы, то самое время показать ее! Младший из двух сказал: Я покажу боевой танец Ваджракилы (Phur-pa'i khrab-zhon)! Но старший сказал: Нам не надо бояться! Молвив так, он стал созерцать себя как Хаягриву, и прозвучало трижды ржание коня. Все арцо бандэ упали без чувств, а придя в себя, воздали им почести и вернулись на правильный путь." Гой-лоцава Шоннупэл. Синяя летопись.

Возможно (не факт), что "монахи-разбойники" опирались на апокриф из Дунхуана, т.е. неавторитетный текст: http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000641-000-0-0
1. Дунхуанский апокриф не входит в тибетский канон.
2. Его содержание может отсылать не к жертвоприношению, а к фигурками из теста (гипотеза Якоба Далтона о жертвоприношении подкрепляется только отсутствием "призывания").
3. Археологических либо исторических подтверждений регулярного ритуала не найдено; эпизод с "монахами разбойниками" относится к эпохе упадка буддизма в Тибете. 
4. Такие практики пресекались самими тибетцами, как извращения Дхармы: тогда же в Тибет, для очищения Учения, был приглашён Атиша.
5. У Абхаядатты народ Девикоты, практиковавший такое, назван (устами Вирупы) "потерявшим остатки ума" http://abhayadatta.narod.ru/3.html Это выражает отношение к подобным практикам тантрической традиции.
__________

Сегодня шактизм - обычная религия, и в ней есть свои праведники. (Праведные шакты, безусловно, попадают в рай.) Этические представления у всех примерно одинаковые, во что бы человек ни верил - или был агностиком, атеистом. Но история вещь объективная, а как трактовались эти тексты в древности, тоже известно.

Шраута-сутры: Санкхаяна и Вайтана.
Упа-пурана: Калика-пурана (67 глава).
Шактистские тантры: Кумари-тантра, Нила-тантра.

Вы знаете канонически обоснованную трактовку этих текстов в современной живой традиции, Леся Ди?

Пока знаю такое канонически обоснованное отрицание человеческих жертвоприношений в индуизме, как позицию Шатапатха-брахманы. Понятно, что традиционная веданта, исходя из Шатапатха-брахманы, не станет интерпретировать буквально шраута-сутры Санкхаяну и Вайтану. Очевидно, что нео-индуизм, оперирующий поздними Упанишадами вместо шраута-сутр, тоже не несёт в себе таких идей. Но вот с шактизмом - не совсем понятно. Возможно, всё зависит исключительно от позиции личного гуру, и сколько гуру - столько получится и шактизмов. А ведь если не брать нео-индуизм, то шактизм - единственно доступная для европейцев, во всей полноте своих практик, форма индуизма. Даже движение бхакти открыто для млеччх не вполне, хотя изучение пуран и достижение мокши открыто для млеччхов.

Возможно, канонически обоснованное (не подкреплённое только лишь авторитетом гуру) отрицание практик 67-й главы Калика-пураны, Кумари-тантры и Нила-тантры - существует. Проще представить, однако, исключение этих текстов из числа авторитетных для современных шактов: с учётом печальной истории их толкований. Я бы приветствовал общешактистский Собор с осуждением этих текстов, как еретических.

Иначе, вопреки воле современных шактистских гуру, могут появиться крайности, как в Индии бывает: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578638
http://www.srai.org/human-sacrifice-...ple-in-bengal/

Древнейшие свидетельства о шактизме (7 век) связаны с человеческими жертвоприношениями. Калика-пурана тоже датируется этим временем. Архаические практики, исходя из существования Кумари-тантры, Нила-тантры, истории шактистского культа Кали до прихода англичан - перешли в шактистский тантризм буквально, а не были символически переосмыслены, не были сугубо символически представлены *как преодолеваемое омрачение*.

Сейчас ничего подобного шактистами не практикуется.
Но история, к сожалению - такова.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Божество+мандала+йога+текст - система созерцания несубстанциональной шуньяты, ради всеобщего блага.


Гелугпинские тантрики настолько суровы, что...  :Smilie: 




> Эти элементы взяты


Отовсюду. Элементы очень разные и взяты из очень разных источников.

----------

Tong Po (16.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Может просветите, каким образом сидеть и пялиться в стену круче, чем сидеть и воображать себя божеством?


Насчёт "сидеть и воображать себя божеством [синим и рогатым, стоящим на трупах]": зачем упражнять воображение, да ещё в таком странном направлении?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Насчёт "сидеть и воображать себя божеством [синим и рогатым, стоящим на трупах]": зачем упражнять воображение, да ещё в таком странном направлении?


Был задан конкретный вопрос. Если не хотите отвечать, или не имеете и малейшего представления о тантре и дзен, то так и пишите.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Был задан конкретный вопрос.


Ответ непонятен? Это оттого, что перестарались с мантрами.

----------


## Германн

> Насчёт "сидеть и воображать себя божеством [синим и рогатым, стоящим на трупах]": зачем упражнять воображение, да ещё в таком странном направлении?


Чтоб вызвать сильные эмоции, и созерцать их пустоту.

----------


## Германн

> Отовсюду. Элементы очень разные и взяты из очень разных источников.


То, как система созерцания божество+мандала+йога+текст исторически развивалась из Сутр дхарани, показано здесь неоднократно, со ссылками на китайские - точно датированные - свидетельства. Мандалы и технические элементы йоги - буддийский материал. 

Что касается символики, она была как буддийской (образы Бодхисаттв), так и переосмысленной небуддийской. Образы диких архаических божеств и местных практик использовались как символы зла, омрачения: того, что преодолевается. Вызывая энергию гнева, тантрист созерцает её пустоту, не допуская перехода в законченную гневную эмоцию. Гнев - это яд, который тантра трансформирует, предоставляя доступ к чистой силе в основе негативной эмоции, к энергии по ту сторону зла. Это не значит, что злоба (то есть законченная гневная эмоция, неподдельная ненависть) - элемент тантризма. Так и с образами архаических божеств и ритуалов. Это образы зла. 

Такие элементы можно брать откуда угодно, технически - был бы Махасиддха, способный превратить это в созерцательный метод, наделив  его благословением Будд. Конкретика освящена традицией, но индийские образы зла не являются необходимыми элементами для построения системы.

Падмасамбхава поработал и с тибетским материалом. Технология была индийской, элементы были уже не индийские. Необходимости в них - доктринальной незаменимости - нет.

----------


## Германн

Для простоты. То, как тантрическая форма Будды (Бодхисаттвы) приобретает облик преодолеваемого зла, можно сравнить с фрагментом 1-й серии "Матрицы": где Нео входит внутрь агента Смита. Нео - не агент Смит. Из такого слияния персонажей *нельзя* делать вывод, что миссия Нео по сюжету фильма - та же самая, что у агента Смита. Что Смит это Нео, что мораль фильма - мораль агентов Матрицы. Просто не знаю, как ещё понятней объяснить.

Агент Смит не является необходимым элементом миссии Нео, но это часть фильма.
Индийские архаичные образы не являются необходимыми элементами Ваджраяны, но это часть традиции.

----------


## Tong Po

> То, как система созерцания божество+мандала+йога+текст исторически развивалась из Сутр дхарани, показано здесь неоднократно, со ссылками на китайские - точно датированные - свидетельства. Мандалы и технические элементы йоги - буддийский материал.


Не показано. Не льстите себе. Если Вы сами себя в чём-то убедили, то это вовсе не значит, что удалось убедить ещё кого-либо. Что касается "технических элементов йоги", то, насколько известно из *БУДДИЙСКОГО* канона, Гаутама именно техническим элементам обучался отнюдь не у буддистов.

----------


## Германн

> Не показано. Не льстите себе. Если Вы сами себя в чём-то убедили, то это вовсе не значит, что удалось убедить ещё кого-либо. Что касается "технических элементов йоги", то, насколько известно из *БУДДИЙСКОГО* канона, Гаутама именно техническим элементам обучался отнюдь не у буддистов.


Насколько известно из Палийского канона, Будда посчитал учение этих йогов не ведущим к результату, и достиг Пробуждения самостоятельно: *покинув их - а не под их руководством*. Насколько известно из Сутр Махаяны, Будда пришёл в наш мир уже полностью Пробуждённым, не нуждаясь в каких-либо индуистских техниках, к тому же обладая всеведением. 

Но это не значит, что будддийские каноны убедительны для кого-либо, кроме традиционных буддистов. Шакто-буддизм, как и всякая вера, имеет собственную догматику. Догма о том, что Будда-Дхарма это продолжение Санатана-Дхармы, священного индуизма; догма о том, что Будда ученик и продолжатель индуистских йогов - тоже вера. 

Традиционные же буддисты считают, что Будда милосердно обучал способных индуистских йогов, не более того. Будда пришёл, когда люди были готовы: готовы философски, и (возможно) подготовлены йогически.

----------


## Германн

С научной точки зрения, Йога-сутры Патанджали датируются позже Палийской Никаи. В палийских же Суттах есть та же самая  натурфилософия, что у Патанджали: последний не является учителем буддизма в этом вопросе. Что же касается древних лесных шраманов, о которых известно исключительно из буддийских Сутр, они учили не технологии пранаямы, а достижению джхан, что не одно и то же. Будда впервые говорит в Палийском каноне о махабхутах в связи с жизненными силами тела: значит, это учение Будды, изначально буддийская технология. Других источников, соответствующей древности, об этом просто нет. Йога-сутры Патанджали (без комментариев Вьясы) древней Упанишад. Палийские Никаи древней Патанджали.

Древность Упанишад вообще ничем не обоснована. Названий этих текстов нет в Брахма-сутре: как такое может быть? Их нет у Патанджали, 1-2 век. Ссылок на названия Упанишад нет вплоть до Гаудапады (8 век) и Шанкары (788—820: начало 9 века). Первые же манускрипты Упанишад, самое раннее, 11 век - если древнейший манускрипт Ригведы найден вместе с ними. Но не исключено, что древнейшие манускрипты Упанишад - это рукописи Нового времени.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чтоб вызвать сильные эмоции, и созерцать их пустоту.


"Вызывать сильные эмоции" не круто, это не срединный путь.

----------


## Германн

> "Вызывать сильные эмоции" не круто, это не срединный путь.


Неудачно выразился. В постинге ниже Вы найдёте верные слова: доступ к чистой энергии в основе эмоции.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post580538

----------


## Германн

Андрей Игнатьев: 
http://www.mahadevi.ru/kp2.htm

"В 1938 году В. Рагхаван опубликовал подробное изложение содержания пураны; в введении к этому изложению он заметил, что цитаты из КП, содержащиеся в дхармашастра-нибандхах, не могут быть отысканы в тексте самой пураны, и высказал предположение, что первоначальная версия КП могла быть намного объемней, чем ныне существующая (Ван Куидж, с. 2 - 3). 
Р. Хазра попытался решить эту проблему отсутствия стихов, приписываемых КП раннесредневековыми авторами и посвященных деталям индуистского ритуала, выдвинув гипотезу, что существовало две КП. Первая из них, из которой и брались эти цитаты, была, по его мнению, была составлена около 7 в.н.э. и не испытала на себе тантрического влияния. Вторая же КП, тождественная нынешней и включающая в себя многочисленные предписания касательно тантрических практик, относится к 10 - 11 векам."

Почему так? Потому что пуранический период развития шактизма предшествует тантрическому. Система тантры (божество+мандала+йога+текст) обнаруживается в индуизме в 9 в.: когда жил первый историчный индуистский тантрик, Васугупта (860—925). Зародилась, соответственно, в 8 в.: уже после буддийской Гухьясамаджа-тантры (конец 7 века), после Таттвасамграха (Ваджрашекхара) тантры 7 века, после Манджушри-мула-тантры 6 века, после буддийских йогини-тантр, упомянутых Дхармакирти в 7 веке, и тантрического перевода (Инь-мин-лунь) Сюань-цзана (оригинал, соответственно, рубежа 6 и 7 века). 

С.В. Пахомов, "Генезис индуистского тантризма":
http://www.indcultur.narod.ru/genesis.pdf 
"В послегуптское время помещает начало индуистской тантры Н.Ф. Рукавишникова (7-8 вв.), А.Паду (после 8 в.) Лэйн Литтл (8 в., тамильские сиддхи), Ф.О. Шрадер (8 в., панчаратра) и другие."

С.В. Пахомов, "Индуистская тантрическая литература": 
http://indcultur.narod.ru/pakhomov_t...iterature.html
"Индийский ученый П.Ч. Багчи предлагает оригинальную концепцию генезиса литературы тантры. Первой ступенью были тексты агам, создававшиеся, на его взгляд, в течение первых веков н.э., за ними последовали ямалы (VI-IX вв.), и уже после них сформировались тантры [Bagchi, 1953, p. 214 ff]. Религия агам развивалась по двум направлениям - экзотерическому и эзотерическому; первое привело к становлению чистого шиваизма, поздние тексты которого уже не называются тантрами, а второе привело к образованию шактистского тантризма через стадию ямал [Bagchi, 1953, p. 219]. По всей вероятности, под "чистым" шиваизмом П.Ч. Багчи подразумевает школу шайва-сиддханта, расцвет которой относится к XII-XIII вв. в Тамилнаде благодаря усилиям выдающегося мыслителя Мейкандадева (или Мейкандара), автора трактата "Шиваджнянабодха".

То, что пураны вписали некие "древние" тантры в индуистскую традицию, придали тантрам легитимность - миф, не соответствующий историческим фактам.

Безусловно, во времена Дхармакирти у шактистов были агамы: тесты, которые регламентировали ритуалы. Но ритуалы - ещё не тантризм. Если же допустить существование в 7 веке шактистского тантризма, он появляется из ниоткуда: кроме Манджушри-мула-тантры, тантры Маричи, кроме прото-тантрических дхарани, у тантризма 7 века нет в истории предпосылок. Тантризм типа Крия уже существовал, тантризм Йога-тантры и йогини-тантр в буддизме только что возник, в конце 7 века из них развилась Ануттара-йога-тантра.

После написания первых Упанишад (7 век: т.к. первое упоминание названия Упанишад в 8 веке, у Гаудапады) у шактистского тантризма - как системы созерцания - появляется философская точка опоры. И в 7 веке (согласно упоминанию Дхармакирти) уже имела место переписка буддийских тантр.

В 7 веке у шактов могли быть сексуальные ритуалы: но сексуальным тантрам взяться было неоткуда, кроме как из буддизма. *Вне буддизма отсутствовала история развития системы божество+мандала+йога+текст.*

В 7 веке у буддистов могла быть (и была) сексуальная тантра - результат дальнейшего развития, усложнения системы созерцания божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Tong Po

> Насколько известно из Палийского канона, Будда посчитал учение этих йогов не ведущим к результату, и достиг Пробуждения самостоятельно: *покинув их - а не под их руководством*. Насколько известно из Сутр Махаяны, Будда пришёл в наш мир уже полностью Пробуждённым, не нуждаясь в каких-либо индуистских техниках, к тому же обладая всеведением. 
> 
> Но это не значит, что будддийские каноны убедительны для кого-либо, кроме традиционных буддистов. Шакто-буддизм, как и всякая вера, имеет собственную догматику. Догма о том, что Будда-Дхарма это продолжение Санатана-Дхармы, священного индуизма; догма о том, что Будда ученик и продолжатель индуистских йогов - тоже вера. 
> 
> Традиционные же буддисты считают, что Будда милосердно обучал способных индуистских йогов, не более того. Будда пришёл, когда люди были готовы: готовы философски, и (возможно) подготовлены йогически.


Какая разница что именно Он посчитал? Вы вели речь о "_технических элементах йоги_" (это я Вас цитирую) и утверждали, что до буддизма их не было. А они были - Сам Гаутама Будда об этом рассказывает в ПК. Далее, *никто на форуме никогда не делал заявлений* о том, что "_Будда-Дхарма это продолжение Санатана-Дхармы_" (это опять - Ваша цитата), *кроме Вас*.

----------


## Германн

> Какая разница что именно Он посчитал? Вы вели речь о "_технических элементах йоги_" (это я Вас цитирую) и утверждали, что до буддизма их не было. А они были - Сам Гаутама Будда об этом рассказывает в ПК.


Вот именно, что в ПК. Уразумейте, что с научной точки зрения эти элементы нигде, кроме ПК - буддийского источника - не описаны раньше 1-2 века (когда появились Йога-сутры Патанджали, ещё без комментария Вьясы). 

Там же, где описываются жизненные силы тела, дыхание в связи с махабхутой - Будда Шакьямуни говорит от себя лично: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21889

Конечно, йога была до буддизма. Только разница между йогой и тантризмом существенна. То, что для тантризма имеет значение - это учение о жизненных силах тела (о пране). Всё это есть в Никаях, то есть до Патанджали.

----------


## Германн

Учение о жизненных силах тела в связи со стихиями можно найти в древнейших китайских манускриптах. Это древнейшая культурная основа: санкхья-йога здесь тоже не первая. Реинкарнация, карма, нирвана, жизненные силы тела - всё это было ещё до буддизма.

----------


## Германн

> Далее, *никто на форуме никогда не делал заявлений* о том, что "_Будда-Дхарма это продолжение Санатана-Дхармы_" (это опять - Ваша цитата), *кроме Вас*.


Напоминаю: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post539318 "ваджраяна самого раннего образца - с минимумом буддизма, максимумом шиваизма". 

Согласно исторической науке:
Амогхаваджра, переводчик первой версии Гухьясамаджа-тантры, буддист (705 - 774).
Васугупта, первый историчный индуистский тантрик, кашмирский шиваит (860—925).  

С научной точки зрения (и это объективно проверяемо) буддийский тантризм оказывается древней. То, что индуистский тантризм древней - это только религиозная вера. Вера, не подкреплённая историческими фактами, и не признающая возможности научного опровержения.

Точно так же, как вера в "прото-тантрический субстрат", как некую неведомую древнюю религию - потом зачем-то влившуюся в буддизм и индуизм. Внеконфессиональные Махасиддхи "прото-тантрического субстрата" - новая версия тайного Братства Махатм.

----------


## Ашвария

> Учение о жизненных силах тела в связи со стихиями можно найти в древнейших китайских манускриптах. Это древнейшая культурная основа: санкхья-йога здесь тоже не первая. Реинкарнация, карма, нирвана, жизненные силы тела - всё это было ещё до буддизма.


Санкхья Даршана (краткий фрагмент в современной интерпретации):
http://daolao.ru/east_phi/sankhya.htm
Это не проповедую, просто зная уже это... ИМХОизм уважаемого Германна, решила обратить внимание на сам принцип, который в тексте прослеживается. И МахаРиши Капила не китаец  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Санкхья Даршана (краткий фрагмент в современной интерпретации):
> http://daolao.ru/east_phi/sankhya.htm
> Это не проповедую, просто зная уже это... ИМХОизм уважаемого Германна, решила обратить внимание на сам принцип, который в тексте прослеживается. И МахаРиши Капила не китаец


Санкхья-йога великая религия, как и джайнизм. К их адептам, "чьи глаза лишь слегка припорошены пылью", Будда Шакьямуни и пришёл впервые проповедовать. Что же касается «Санкхья-карики» Ишваракришны, это 4-6 век нашей эры. Йога, как это ни печально для Вас, не является индуистским эксклюзивом: палийские Никаи, научно, древней Патанджали - а во время написания "Санкхья-карики" буддисты, практикуя дхарани, уже прото-мандалы строили. Древнейшая тантра (Манджушри-мула-кальпа) уже могла быть написана.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ответ непонятен? Это оттого, что перестарались с мантрами.


Ответ на "можете просветить" или нет, и причины, если они есть, или да, и просвещение. Виляние, выраженное бессмысленной игрой слов, буду считать ответом "нет". Прошу прощения, что заставил потратить время.

----------


## Tong Po

> Напоминаю: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post539318 "ваджраяна самого раннего образца - с минимумом буддизма, максимумом шиваизма". 
> 
> Согласно исторической науке:
> Амогхаваджра, переводчик первой версии Гухьясамаджа-тантры, буддист (705 - 774).
> Васугупта, первый историчный индуистский тантрик, кашмирский шиваит (860—925).  
> 
> С научной точки зрения (и это объективно проверяемо) буддийский тантризм оказывается древней. То, что индуистский тантризм древней - это только религиозная вера. Вера, не подкреплённая историческими фактами, и не признающая возможности научного опровержения.
> 
> Точно так же, как вера в "прото-тантрический субстрат", как некую неведомую древнюю религию - потом зачем-то влившуюся в буддизм и индуизм. Внеконфессиональные Махасиддхи "прото-тантрического субстрата" - новая версия тайного Братства Махатм.


И что? Где тут утверждение, что Будда Дхарма - это продолжение Санатана Дхармы?! Нету.

----------


## Tong Po

> Санкхья-йога великая религия, как и джайнизм. К их адептам, "чьи глаза лишь слегка припорошены пылью", Будда Шакьямуни и пришёл впервые проповедовать. Что же касается «Санкхья-карики» Ишваракришны, это 4-6 век нашей эры. Йога, как это ни печально для Вас, не является индуистским эксклюзивом: палийские Никаи, научно, древней Патанджали - а во время написания "Санкхья-карики" буддисты, практикуя дхарани, уже прото-мандалы строили. Древнейшая тантра (Манджушри-мула-кальпа) уже могла быть написана.



А кто говорил об индуистском эксклюзиве? Никто, кроме Вас. Йога - это общеиндийское. Во всех системах, зародившихся на Индийском субконтиненте есть ( ну, может быть, кроме сикхизма... Хотя - там бхакти-йога есть).

----------


## Германн

> И что? Где тут утверждение, что Будда Дхарма - это продолжение Санатана Дхармы?! Нету.


Для Вас сюрприз, что шиваизм признаёт авторитет Вед? "Санатана Дхарма, известная так же, как индуизм - это семейство религий, признающих авторитет Вед." Шивая Субрамунья Свами. «Танец с Шивой».

----------


## Tong Po

> Для Вас сюрприз, что шиваизм признаёт авторитет Вед? "Санатана Дхарма, известная так же, как индуизм - это семейство религий, признающих авторитет Вед." Шивая Субрамунья Свами. «Танец с Шивой».


И что? И не весь шиваизм, кстати.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Санкхья-йога великая религия, как и джайнизм. К их адептам, "чьи глаза лишь слегка припорошены пылью", Будда Шакьямуни и пришёл впервые проповедовать.


Вообще-то для джайнов был назначен самый большой испытательный срок перед вступлением в сангху, что недвусмысленно говорит о том, что их глаза припорошены пылью наоборот, сильнее.

----------

Tong Po (16.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вообще-то для джайнов был назначен самый большой испытательный срок перед вступлением в сангху, что недвусмысленно говорит о том, что их глаза припорошены пылью наоборот, сильнее.


Возможно, я ошибся. Не готов сравнивать древность разных пластов ПК. Поздравляю: вероятно, Вы нашли вторую ошибку лично у меня (первая в колесницах Бон), но ничего не сделали здесь для защиты Дхармы. Пропаганда индуизма, в качестве изначального тантризма, Вас не трогает - а моя личность вдохновляет на споры по второстепенным (для темы топика) вопросам. Достойное применение знаний и сил.

----------


## Tong Po

> Возможно, я ошибся. Не готов сравнивать древность разных пластов ПК. Поздравляю: вероятно, Вы нашли вторую ошибку лично у меня (первая в колесницах Бон), но ничего не сделали здесь для защиты Дхармы. Пропаганда индуизма, в качестве изначального тантризма, Вас не трогает - а моя личность вдохновляет на споры по второстепенным (для темы топика) вопросам. Достойное применение знаний и сил.



О!!!! Вот оно!!! Наконец-то!!! Германн считает себя Дхармапалой.

----------

Ашвария (16.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Санкхья-йога великая религия, как и джайнизм. К их адептам, "чьи глаза лишь слегка припорошены пылью", Будда Шакьямуни и пришёл впервые проповедовать. Что же касается «Санкхья-карики» Ишваракришны, это 4-6 век нашей эры. Йога, как это ни печально для Вас, не является индуистским эксклюзивом: палийские Никаи, научно, древней Патанджали - а во время написания "Санкхья-карики" буддисты, практикуя дхарани, уже прото-мандалы строили. Древнейшая тантра (Манджушри-мула-кальпа) уже могла быть написана.


Уважаемый Германнн,
это понятно откуда Вы взяли: это сайт *йогаолд*. Там происходит, мягко говоря, смешение. И не советую им пользоваться дабы не усугублять заблуждение.
Кроме этого ... авторского сайта - в интернете есть и другие  :Smilie: 
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/relig/658
Это МахаРиши Капила жил в седьмом веке до нашей эры. А то что он действительно является автором данной концепции, и что текст этот тогда был впервые даже записан, это точно [с прямой передачи информации].
Йога - не религия, Даршана - не теория, а *йогаолд* не первоисточник. И Буддизм не инструмент.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ответ на "можете просветить" или нет, и причины, если они есть, или да, и просвещение.


Просвещаю: даже просто сидеть, а тем более сидеть и наблюдать за тем, что есть--полезнее, чем сидеть и воображать богов, которых как бы нет, доколе их не вообразишь как следувает  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А кто говорил об индуистском эксклюзиве? Никто, кроме Вас. Йога - это общеиндийское. Во всех системах, зародившихся на Индийском субконтиненте есть ( ну, может быть, кроме сикхизма... Хотя - там бхакти-йога есть).


Есть.
Йога в Сикхизме несомненно есть. И тантра есть (это кстати предупреждаю не знающих, особенно кто хочет посетить Золотой Храм Амриты или побывать в месте только для сикхов; потому это *только* надо соблюдать). И священные тексты (поэтическая форма) тоже есть, но они не публикуются за кратким исключением, а находятся в храме. И дисциплина многих сикхов несомненно показывает принадлежность к йоге.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Просвещаю: даже просто сидеть, а тем более сидеть и наблюдать за тем, что есть--полезнее, чем сидеть и воображать богов, которых как бы нет, доколе их не вообразишь как следувает


Одно другому может не мешать. Одновременно воображаешь сидишь богов и наблюдаешь за тем, что есть.

----------

Германн (27.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Образы диких архаических божеств и местных практик использовались как символы зла, омрачения: того, что преодолевается. Вызывая энергию гнева, тантрист созерцает её пустоту, не допуская перехода в законченную гневную эмоцию. Гнев - это яд, который тантра трансформирует, предоставляя доступ к чистой силе в основе негативной эмоции, к энергии по ту сторону зла. Это не значит, что злоба (то есть законченная гневная эмоция, неподдельная ненависть) - элемент тантризма. Так и с образами архаических божеств и ритуалов. Это образы зла.


Кстати, вот если это тантра буддийская, она должна как-то совмещаться с абхидхармой. Какой же дхарме или дхармам соответствует "энергия гнева"? Что делает тантрик, когда у него появляется _чистая сила_, _энергия гнева_, но не появляется гнев? Если гнев не появляется, что же тогда тантрик трансформирует--начальный кусочек гнева?

----------


## Tong Po

> Есть.
> Йога в Сикхизме несомненно есть. И тантра есть (это кстати предупреждаю не знающих, особенно кто хочет посетить Золотой Храм Амриты или побывать в месте только для сикхов; потому это *только* надо соблюдать). И священные тексты (поэтическая форма) тоже есть, но они не публикуются за кратким исключением, а находятся в храме. И дисциплина многих сикхов несомненно показывает принадлежность к йоге.



Исчо как публикуются их тексты. У меня есть в печатном виде сборник Кабира, причём именно из Грантх-сахиба там многое. 
Вы вообще откуда такие странные познания об индуизме черпаете?

----------

Alex (16.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Кстати, вот если это тантра буддийская, она должна как-то совмещаться с абхидхармой. Какой же дхарме или дхармам соответствует "энергия гнева"? Что делает тантрик, когда у него появляется _чистая сила_, _энергия гнева_, но не появляется гнев? Если гнев не появляется, что же тогда тантрик трансформирует--начальный кусочек гнева?


Да соотносится Тантра с Абхидхармой, соотносится. Только вряд ли в этой теме уместно это обсуждать. А то ща Вам Германн понапишет...

----------

Ашвария (16.05.2013), Германн (16.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Исчо как публикуются их тексты. У меня есть в печатном виде сборник Кабира, причём именно из Грантх-сахиба там многое. 
> Вы вообще откуда такие странные познания об индуизме черпаете?


Дык это... пытаюсь вообще об индуизме ни слова не говорить особо.
Только пожалуйста ещё и тексты Кабира не давайте Германну на растерзание  :Smilie:  обожжжёцца ведь.
Из лучших побуждений умолкаю, тут Буддийский форум, а не Герр... ладно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Только пожалуйста ещё и тексты Кабира не давайте Германну на растерзание  обожжжёцца ведь.
> Из лучших побуждений умолкаю, тут Буддийский форум, а не Герр... ладно.


Не-не, упаси Нилакантха!!! Какой Кабир? Хватит того, что я рассекретил информацию о том, что он у меня есть. Щас меня запишут в кабирпантх-буддисты :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Просвещаю: даже просто сидеть, а тем более сидеть и наблюдать за тем, что есть--полезнее, чем сидеть и воображать богов, которых как бы нет, доколе их не вообразишь как следувает


Т.е. вы не знаете, что такое практика тантры, раз написали абсолютнейшую глупость про нее. Ок.

----------


## Германн

> Это МахаРиши Капила жил в седьмом веке до нашей эры. А то что он действительно является автором данной концепции, и что текст этот тогда был впервые даже записан, это точно [с прямой передачи информации].


Объективные доказательства этого - эпиграфика, манускрипты, упоминания в источниках того времени - где?
Мы располагаем только текстами Палийского канона, Сутрами Махаяны, современным для древнейших из них текстом Патанджали, средним по датировке - Ишваракришны, и самым поздним - Вьясы.

Капила - совершенно легендарная личность, герой поздних пуран (Бхагавата-пурана датируется 9 веком). Арада Калама более историчен, поскольку палийские Никаи датируются на тысячу лет древней, чем Бхагавата-пурана.

Может *Ка*пил*а* - *Ка*лам*а* и есть? 
Тогда нужно смотреть, что рассказано о его учении в ПК.

Палийский канон - самый достоверный (самый древний) источник сведений о древней санкхье.

----------


## Германн

> А кто говорил об индуистском эксклюзиве? Никто, кроме Вас. Йога - это общеиндийское. Во всех системах, зародившихся на Индийском субконтиненте есть ( ну, может быть, кроме сикхизма... Хотя - там бхакти-йога есть).


Как говорится, "знай Меру". Если мы с Вами пришли к гипотезе "прото-йогического субстрата", то можно и остановиться. Потому что "прото-йогический субстрат" - совсем не то же самое, что "прото-тантрический". 
Иначе первым тантриком окажется грек Гиппократ, чьё учение о пневме и других жизненных силах, при Александре Македонском, достигло северной Индии.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. вы не знаете, что такое практика тантры, раз написали абсолютнейшую глупость про нее. Ок.


Тантрики не воображают богов? Я в шоке ))

----------


## Германн

> Тантрики не воображают богов? Я в шоке ))


Со второго века: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post579507

----------


## Tong Po

> Как говорится, "знай Меру". Если мы с Вами пришли к гипотезе "прото-йогического субстрата", то можно и остановиться. Потому что "прото-йогический субстрат" - совсем не то же самое, что "прото-тантрический". 
> Иначе первым тантриком окажется грек Гиппократ, чьё учение о пневме и других жизненных силах, при Александре Македонском, достигло северной Индии.


С Вами я никуда не приходил. Я это (о. Том, что йога - это общеиндийское) давненько знал, благодаря элементарнейшему чтению соответствующей литературы не по-диагонали. Ну а Ваше определение тантры - оно исключительно Ваше. Кроме Вас с ним кто согласен? Пальцем покажите.

----------


## Германн

> С Вами я никуда не приходил. Я это (о. Том, что йога - это общеиндийское) давненько знал, благодаря элементарнейшему чтению соответствующей литературы не по-диагонали. Ну а Ваше определение тантры - оно исключительно Ваше. Кроме Вас с ним кто согласен? Пальцем покажите.


Shus: я согласен с его определением типового тантризма (божество+мандала+йога+текст). Иначе тантра обнаруживается в Киевской Руси, в Древнем Египте, в культе Вуду. Дайте лучшее определение тантризма, посмотрю.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Кроме Вас с ним кто согласен? Пальцем покажите.


Все Учителя Ваджраяны, и все практики Ваджраяны.

----------


## Tong Po

> Все Учителя Ваджраяны, и все практики Ваджраяны.


Да? И где в Махамудре мандала? Или божество?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да? И где в Махамудре мандала? Или божество?


Мда... Вы бы еще спросили, где это все в Дзогчен.

----------


## Германн

> Да? И где в Махамудре мандала? Или божество?


Не типовая Ваджраяна, как и Дзогчен. В такую Ваджраяну можно включить Анурудха сутту, Праджняпарамита сутру. Здесь нет проблемы с исторической преемственностью. В том же, что касается визуализации божеств и пранаямы как техник созерцания пустотности, преемственность историку доказывать сложней.

----------


## Tong Po

> Мда... Вы бы еще спросили, где это все в Дзогчен.


А Вы не пытались следить за контекстом темы? Нет? Тогда очень советую или следить или не вставлять неуместные реплики.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не типовая Ваджраяна, как и Дзогчен. В такую Ваджраяну можно включить Анурудха сутту, Праджняпарамита сутру. Здесь нет проблемы с исторической преемственностью. В том же, что касается визуализации божеств и пранаямы как техник созерцания пустотности, преемственность историку доказывать сложней.


Чё это нетиповая? Вполне себе типовая. Другие примеры тантр, где нет мандал или божеств Вам в изобилии приводили в других Вами открытых темах.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А Вы не пытались следить за контекстом темы? Нет? Тогда очень советую или следить или не вставлять неуместные реплики.


Советую ознакомиться с Махамудрой, чтоб потом неуместно не втискивать ее в рамки Ваджраяны.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Чё это нетиповая? Вполне себе типовая.


 Типовая тантра это проявление Самбхогакаи(божество) и остальные сопутствующие вещи для передачи(введение в мандалу) и практики(йога и текст).

----------


## Ашвария

> Советую ознакомиться с Махамудрой, чтоб потом неуместно не втискивать ее в рамки Ваджраяны.


Это ведь сложно.
Разве что теоретически ознакомиться, и то... без понимания.
И в индуизме тоже, конечно, издревле есть понимание Махамудра, между прочим (без ссылок на Махамудра Саптакам - это современное ознакомление, т.к. имеет значение вмещение в сознание понимания, и в Буддизме достаточно).

----------


## Вантус

> Советую ознакомиться с Махамудрой, чтоб потом неуместно не втискивать ее в рамки Ваджраяны.


Мммм... Махамудра - это всегда и исключительно часть ваджраяны, кроме т.н. махамудры сутры, которая особо никому и не интересна в данном контексте. Так вот, в махамудре тантры прана, нади и бинду есть, а мандалы - нет.

----------

Tong Po (19.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мммм... Махамудра - это всегда и исключительно часть ваджраяны, кроме т.н. махамудры сутры, которая особо никому и не интересна в данном контексте. Так вот, в махамудре тантры прана, нади и бинду есть, а мандалы - нет.


В методах Ати тоже есть работа с праной, нади и бинду без мандал, и в классификации это часть Ваджраяны. И что?

----------

Германн (19.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И в индуизме тоже, конечно, издревле есть понимание Махамудра


Где есть Бог, нет не только Махамудры, но и Вайбхашики нет. Внешнее учение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Советую ознакомиться с Махамудрой, чтоб потом неуместно не втискивать ее в рамки Ваджраяны.


О! Махамудра, окмзывается, не Ваджраяна. Ну я, собственно, всегда подозревал, что это Великая Запредельная Шактопратьябхиджнясанкхьятхераатияна. Спасибо, шо подтвердили мои догадки.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> О! Махамудра, окмзывается, не Ваджраяна. Ну я, собственно, всегда подозревал, что это Великая Запредельная Шактопратьябхиджнясанкхьятхераатияна. Спасибо, шо подтвердили мои догадки.


"Не типовой", "не в тискивать в рамки чего-то конкретного" не имеет смысла "не".

----------

Германн (19.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И в индуизме тоже, конечно, издревле есть понимание Махамудра,..


 Да да... "везде все есть".. Мастера традиций ток что-то не в курсе, что у них у всех все одно.. дурачки видимо...а народ вон поначитался, наслушался и уже все знает лучше мастеров...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.05.2013), Германн (19.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> "Не типовой", "не в тискивать в рамки чего-то конкретного" не имеет смысла "не".


По теме аргументированно есть что сказать?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> По теме аргументированно есть что сказать?


"Хотя та пустота, в которой нужно удостовериться на путях сутры и тантры - в точности одна и та же, методы медитации на ней широко разнятся. По этой причине великие учителя Тибета ещё в древности объяснили несколько различных техник достижения чёткого понимания пустоты. Даже труды Цонкапы содержат разные методы того, как убедиться в природе реальности. *Данная же работа* Первого Панчен-ламы, озаглавленная "Коренной текст драгоценной традиции махамудры гелуг и кагью - главный путь торжествующих", *объясняет особый, необычный путь достижения* ясного понимания правильного воззрения на пустоту и медитации на ней."

Пойдет?

----------

Германн (20.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> "Хотя та пустота, в которой нужно удостовериться на путях сутры и тантры - в точности одна и та же, методы медитации на ней широко разнятся. По этой причине великие учителя Тибета ещё в древности объяснили несколько различных техник достижения чёткого понимания пустоты. Даже труды Цонкапы содержат разные методы того, как убедиться в природе реальности. *Данная же работа* Первого Панчен-ламы, озаглавленная "Коренной текст драгоценной традиции махамудры гелуг и кагью - главный путь торжествующих", *объясняет особый, необычный путь достижения* ясного понимания правильного воззрения на пустоту и медитации на ней."
> 
> Пойдет?


Нет. Не пойдёт. Ибо Махамудра продолжила оставаться тантрой, однако ни мандалы, не божеств там не появилось. Кроме того, практически в любой тантре утверждается, что она особая и неповторимая. Опять же, работа Панчен ламы как раз не тантра. Это комментарий.

----------


## Германн

> Нет. Не пойдёт. Ибо Махамудра продолжила оставаться тантрой, однако ни мандалы, не божеств там не появилось. Кроме того, практически в любой тантре утверждается, что она особая и неповторимая. Опять же, работа Панчен ламы как раз не тантра. Это комментарий.


Тантра, кроме прочего, тип текста. Такая Ваджраяна, как Дзогчен и Махамудра, исторически связана с философией Сутр. Можно показать развитие идей от Сутры до текстов типа "тантра". Что же касается типичного тантризма, эталона Ваджраяны - история развития только в буддизме не настолько очевидна. Почему и анализировалась история типичной, специфической системы божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет. Не пойдёт. Ибо Махамудра продолжила оставаться тантрой, однако ни мандалы, не божеств там не появилось. Кроме того, практически в любой тантре утверждается, что она особая и неповторимая. Опять же, работа Панчен ламы как раз не тантра. Это комментарий.


В процитированом отрывке Далай-лама вполне конкретно расставил акценты, есть Сутра, Тантра, а есть особый путь Махамудры.

----------

Германн (20.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тантра, кроме прочего, тип текста. Такая Ваджраяна, как Дзогчен и Махамудра, исторически связана с философией Сутр. Можно показать развитие идей от Сутры до текстов типа "тантра". Что же касается типичного тантризма, эталона Ваджраяны - история развития только в буддизме не настолько очевидна. Почему и анализировалась история типичной, специфической системы божество+мандала+йога+текст.



Вы чё игнорируете слова  собеседников, а? Думаете никто не заметит? Уже было сказано, что  есть *две традиции Махамудры* - Сутры и *Тантры*.

----------


## Tong Po

> В процитированом отрывке Далай-лама вполне конкретно расставил акценты, есть Сутра, Тантра, а есть особый путь Махамудры.


И? Наропа, Тилопа и другие акценты так не ставили. Факт состоит в том, что есть тантрическая Махамудра. То есть это - тантра. Ваджраяна. Почему я должен именно взгляд Гелуг рассматривать? Измените название темы на "Объективное сравнение древнейших свидетельств о Гелуг и шактизме" и делайте чего хотите.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И? Наропа, Тилопа и другие акценты так не ставили. Факт состоит в том, что есть тантрическая Махамудра. То есть это - тантра. Ваджраяна.


 Факт в том, что в Махамудре есть тантрическая часть. Т.е. это использование сущностных моментов из "типовой ваджраяны" на пути Махамудры, как есть и обратное явление, когда используются методы Махамудры на стадиях "типовой ваджраяны".

----------

Германн (20.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Факт в том, что в Махамудре есть тантрическая часть. Т.е. это использование сущностных моментов из "типовой ваджраяны" на пути Махамудры, как есть и обратное явление, когда используются методы Махамудры на стадиях "типовой ваджраяны".


И? Появилась мандала и божество?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И? Появилась мандала и божество?


Использование сущностных моментов "типовой ваджраяны" не делает Махамудру "типовой ваджраяной". Ваджраяна это передача Самбхогокаи, то что Учителя выделили сущностные моменты, не делают Ваджраяну какой-то иной.

----------


## Tong Po

> Использование сущностных моментов "типовой ваджраяны" не делает Махамудру "типовой ваджраяной". Ваджраяна это передача Самбхогокаи, то что Учителя выделили сущностные моменты, не делают Ваджраяну какой-то иной.


Какой иной? Я разве писал о некоей иной Ваджраяне? Это Вы пишите о оипичной и нетипичной. Я-то как раз нет. Просто не во всех тантрах присутствуют мандала и божество. Тантры Махамудры - простотаиболее очевидный пример.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тхеравадинский тантрист...

----------

Германн (20.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Какой иной? Я разве писал о некоей иной Ваджраяне? Это Вы пишите о оипичной и нетипичной. Я-то как раз нет. Просто не во всех тантрах присутствуют мандала и божество. Тантры Махамудры - простотаиболее очевидный пример.


 В каких не во всех? примеры приведите. Только не набор сущностных методов для достижения конкретных переживаний для каких-то целей, а примеры(раз у вас уже там целые тантры) самостоятельных полноценных путей, коей является каждая отдельная тантрическая садхана божества.

----------


## Tong Po

> В каких не во всех? примеры приведите. Только не набор сущностных методов для достижения конкретных переживаний для каких-то целей, а примеры(раз у вас уже там целые тантры) самостоятельных полноценных путей, коей является каждая отдельная тантрическая садхана божества.


Махамудра-бинда-тантра. Джнянагарбха-тантра.

----------


## Германн

Tong Po, есть такое понятие - маркер. Когда хотите что-то проследить, нужно искать характерные, специфичные черты. Зрелая Ваджраяна, как уникальный феномен (а не созерцание типа Трекчо, которое исторически можно вывести из учения Сутр Махаяны), имеет узнаваемую систему божество+мандала+йога+текст. 
Тексты иного рода не уникальны: *историческая преемственность очевидна*. В категорию Ваджраяны, к примеру, невозбранно включали Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты: без мандалы. Ну и что? Если брать Сутры, то идейная преемственность от них до Тантр лежит на поверхности. Доказать её очень легко. Что оспаривается, так это аутентичность пранаямы и других *специфических* элементов: поэтому, анализировалась история типового, *специфического* тантризма, как  системы божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Махамудра-бинда-тантра. Джнянагарбха-тантра.


Вы тексты тантры с путем Тантры точно не путаете?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы тексты тантры с путем Тантры точно не путаете?


А тексты самих тантр, я так понимаю, по-Вашему, в "Путь Тантры" не входят. Ну-ну...

----------


## Tong Po

> Tong Po, есть такое понятие - маркер. Когда хотите что-то проследить, нужно искать характерные, специфичные черты. Зрелая Ваджраяна, как уникальный феномен (а не созерцание типа Трекчо, которое исторически можно вывести из учения Сутр Махаяны), имеет узнаваемую систему божество+мандала+йога+текст. 
> Тексты иного рода не уникальны: *историческая преемственность очевидна*. В категорию Ваджраяны, к примеру, невозбранно включали Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты: без мандалы. Ну и что? Если брать Сутры, то идейная преемственность от них до Тантр лежит на поверхности. Доказать её очень легко. Что оспаривается, так это аутентичность пранаямы и других *специфических* элементов: поэтому, анализировалась история типового, *специфического* тантризма, как  системы божество+мандала+йога+текст.


Ааа. Махамудра, значит, недозрелая Ваджраяна. Ясно.

----------


## Tong Po

ЕСДЛ XIV, кстати, тантру в целом из сутр и выводит.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А тексты самих тантр, я так понимаю, по-Вашему, в "Путь Тантры" не входят. Ну-ну...


Тексты тантры это название типа текстов, и то, что текст называют тантрой не показатель тантричности.

----------


## Германн

> Ааа. Махамудра, значит, недозрелая Ваджраяна. Ясно.


Нет, Махамудра - нетипичная, неспецифическая Ваджраяна. Та Ваджраяна, об историческом происхождении которой именно из буддизма споров нет: идеи Махамудры легко узнаются в Сутрах. То же самое с Дзогчен.

----------


## Ашвария

> Нет, Махамудра - нетипичная, неспецифическая Ваджраяна. Та Ваджраяна, об историческом происхождении которой именно из буддизма споров нет: идеи Махамудры легко узнаются в Сутрах. То же самое с Дзогчен.


Уважаемые ребяты.
Это ж так заболеть можно, такое мысля.
Покорно прошу знающего человека рассказать Германну Буддийским языком по-доброму, что значит слово Мудра и МахаМудра. Чтобы это мне не пришлось рассказывать другим языком, это ведь не индуистский форум.

----------


## Германн

Леся Ди, что Вы думаете об этой истории? Связана ли она с обсуждавшейся темой? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post580488

"Полиция Непала расследует жестокое убийство 23-летней бельгийской туристки Дебби Мэвью.

Девушка приехала в Непал "дикарем". 31 мая она прибыла на автобусе из Катманду в национальный парк Лангтан на границе с китайским Тибетом. Мэвью в одиночестве отправилась в пеший поход по направлению к озеру Госайкунда в Гималаях и пропала.

Ее поиски начались неделю спустя и завершились 14 июня, когда на пешеходной тропе недалеко от Госайкунды было найдено обезглавленное тело, голова лежала в 30 сантиметрах от полуразложившегося трупа.

Там же был обнаружен рюкзак девушки, в котором лежал ее паспорт, камера и 7 тысяч 370 непальских рупий. На этом основании полицейские пришли к выводу, что целью преступника было не ограбление. Версия сексуального надругательства также маловероятна.

Расследованию мешает нежелание владельцев гостиниц и водителей автобусов сотрудничать с полицией из-за боязни навредить своему бизнесу."

http://piter.tv/event/Propavshuyu_v_Gimalayah_tur/
http://mignews.com.ua/ru/articles/113453.html

----------


## Tong Po

> Тексты тантры это название типа текстов, и то, что текст называют тантрой не показатель тантричности.


Ну разумеется. Я Вас давно уже понял. Махамудра - не тантра. Всё ясно. Можете не обращать на мои посты внимания. Общайтесь с Германном.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, Махамудра - нетипичная, неспецифическая Ваджраяна. Та Ваджраяна, об историческом происхождении которой именно из буддизма споров нет: идеи Махамудры легко узнаются в Сутрах. То же самое с Дзогчен.


ЕСДЛ идеи всех тантр легко узнаёт в сутрах. Причём во вполне конкретных сутрах. Но куда ему до Вас... Неправда ли?

----------


## Германн

> ЕСДЛ идеи всех тантр легко узнаёт в сутрах. Причём во вполне конкретных сутрах. Но куда ему до Вас... Неправда ли?


Неправда. Но про Сутры правильно сказали. В Сутрах, с научной т.зр. - исторические корни этих методов.

----------


## Tong Po

> Неправда. Но про Сутры правильно сказали. В Сутрах, с научной т.зр. - исторические корни этих методов.


Не методов, а воззрений, на основе которых и разработаны методы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну разумеется. Я Вас давно уже понял. Махамудра - не тантра.


Зачем вы нагло врете? Нигде подобного не утверждалось. Сделаю для вас открытие, что еще существуют Сутрический и Сущностные аспекты в Махамудре, потому она и не может являться типичной тантрой.

----------

Германн (25.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Зачем вы нагло врете? Нигде подобного не утверждалось. Сделаю для вас открытие, что еще существуют Сутрический и Сущностные аспекты в Махамудре, потому она и не может являться типичной тантрой.



Так Вам *много-много постов назад* написали о том, что кроме сутрической Махамудры существует ещё и *ТАНТРИЧЕСКАЯ*. И речь шла *О НЕЙ*.

----------

Нико (22.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

ф


> Так Вам *много-много постов назад* написали о том, что кроме сутрической Махамудры существует ещё и *ТАНТРИЧЕСКАЯ*. И речь шла *О НЕЙ*.


И каким это образом можно говорить об аспекте целого, не считаясь с остальными аспектами?

----------

Германн (25.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> ф
> И каким это образом можно говорить об аспекте целого, не считаясь с остальными аспектами?


Да никаким. Не говорите. Или говорите о Дзогчене. У Вас ведь эта традиция?

----------


## Германн

Давайте теперь дунем в вувузелы!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да никаким. Не говорите. Или говорите о Дзогчене. У Вас ведь эта традиция?


Т.е. по делу и с аргументами сказать нечего. Ок.

----------

Германн (21.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Т.е. по делу и с аргументами сказать нечего. Ок.


А всё уже сказано. Давно. См. мой пост и пост Вантуса. 

По делу- не во всех тантрах присутствует мандала и божество. Это относится и к буддийским и к индуистским, примеры были даны.

----------


## Tong Po

> Давайте теперь дунем в вувузелы!


Давайте лучше дунем чиллум.

----------


## Ашвария

> Леся Ди, что Вы думаете об этой истории? Связана ли она с обсуждавшейся темой? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post580488
> 
> "Полиция Непала расследует жестокое убийство 23-летней бельгийской туристки Дебби Мэвью.
> 
> Девушка приехала в Непал "дикарем". 31 мая она прибыла на автобусе из Катманду в национальный парк Лангтан на границе с китайским Тибетом. Мэвью в одиночестве отправилась в пеший поход по направлению к озеру Госайкунда в Гималаях и пропала.
> 
> Ее поиски начались неделю спустя и завершились 14 июня, когда на пешеходной тропе недалеко от Госайкунды было найдено обезглавленное тело, голова лежала в 30 сантиметрах от полуразложившегося трупа.
> . . .



Да.
Ушла в чужой стране неизвестно куда неизвестно зачем. Дама типа, да?
И притом никто ни денег ни чести её не захотел. Это говорит красноречиво о многом.
Самая простая и вероятная версия: несчастный случай.
Уважаемый Германн, шоб знали: там ещё и зверушки водятся. Между прочим, охотники за экзотическими фотами и кинами и вещдоками, часто кровавыми, иногда переходят все границы здравомыслия и жалеют пару рупий дать проводнику, чтобы он не видел предполагаемую сенсацию. Это моё мнение, притом основанное на некоторых рассказах о зверушках знакомого шерпа (были кражи зверушками детей даже за надцать километров от столицы, и ажиотаж вокруг этого вопроса со стороны иностранцев, особенно *науковцев*, представляет куда реальнее угрозу, особенно для жителей сельской местности).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А всё уже сказано. Давно. См. мой пост и пост Вантуса. 
> 
> По делу- не во всех тантрах присутствует мандала и божество. Это относится и к буддийским и к индуистским, примеры были даны.


Да небыло никаких примеров, и тем более аргументов о типовой тантричности Махамудры. Откройте книги по махамудре да почитайте, что Учителя пишут, которые лучше вашего разбираются в вопросе, что тантрическая часть Махамудры, это использование сущностных моментов Ваджраяны для конкретных целей. Тогда как передача уровня Самбхогакаи полный путь. В методах Ати тоже есть нади, бинду и прочее, и в Ньингма это колесница Ваджраяны, но передачей уровня Самбхогакаи это Ати не делает. Сущность высших тантр(сущность и так высших тантр!  :Smilie:  ) считать неотличным от типовой Ваджраяны... это надо мочь.

И да сходите поправьте в вики статью про Махамудру, а то там понаписал кто-то...

----------

Германн (21.05.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да небыло никаких примеров, и тем более аргументов о типовой тантричности Махамудры. Откройте книги по махамудре да почитайте, что Учителя пишут, которые лучше вашего разбираются в вопросе, что тантрическая часть Махамудры, это использование сущностных моментов Ваджраяны для конкретных целей. Тогда как передача уровня Самбхогакаи полный путь. В методах Ати тоже есть нади, бинду и прочее, и в Ньингма это колесница Ваджраяны, но передачей уровня Самбхогакаи это Ати не делает. Сущность высших тантр(сущность и так высших тантр!  ) считать неотличным от типовой Ваджраяны... это надо мочь.


Лучше посмотреть что в коренных текстах пишется, а не то что в лекциях. В лекциях всякого можно услышать разного. Вы вон на основе лекций запихнули всю ваджраяну в передачу самбхогакаи. Наерное из-за лекций. А в тантрах той же ньингма говориться и немного другое.

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда как передача уровня Самбхогакаи полный путь.


Это кто сказал?

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это кто сказал?


сказал Nirdosh Yogino. Причем основание для такого совсем не ясно (хотя и кивает в сторону ньингма, но как обычно без ссылок)

----------


## Нико

> сказал Nirdosh Yogino. Причем основание для такого совсем не ясно (хотя и кивает в сторону ньингма, но как обычно без ссылок)


Это ведь неверно. :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это ведь неверно.


варианты говорят разные существуют. Нико. Я не знаю на что ссылается сей человек. Он же не указывает своих источников.
А относительно правильно/неправильно, в тексте "Строение колесниц. Сутра девяти колесниц" говорится просто:

... Три — ученики-слушатели, самопросветленные и Великая Колесница — известны как речь тела проявления. Три - крия, внешняя и внутренняя йога — известны как наставления совершенного тела блаженства. Три — Зарождение, Завершение и Великое Совершенство — демонстрируется как речь тела Учения. Итого - девять видов колесниц трёх тел, что благословлены Великим Совершенством....

Ну и далее по тексту интересные параллели прописываются относительно того что чем является в плане проявления тела, речи и ума трёх тел.

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2013), Ашвария (22.05.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это кто сказал?


Учителя в комментариях к садханам.

----------


## Нико

> Учителя в комментариях к садханам.


Расплывчато.

----------


## Германн

> И притом никто ни денег ни чести её не захотел. Это говорит красноречиво о многом.
> Самая простая и вероятная версия: несчастный случай.


Неосторожное обращение с холодным оружием?




> Уважаемый Германн, шоб знали: там ещё и зверушки водятся.


Сытые, но агрессивные йети, вооружённые мачете?

----------


## Ашвария

> Неосторожное обращение с холодным оружием?
> 
> 
> Сытые, но агрессивные йети, вооружённые мачете?


GerrMann, я серьёзно.
И оружие называется не мачете, потому как Гималаи не Анды. Есть керпан, бывает (буков таких не имеецца) кхункури, которые и один и другой после ЕСЛИ БЫ ДА КАК БЫ нанесения вреда женщине становятся мёртвым оружием, поэтому никто в здравом уме на такое как Германн подумал ТОЧНО не пойдёт.
Про обезьян (=йети, те и эти) я не разговариваю. Там без них хватает зверушек. Слонёнки, тигрёнки, барсёнки (это не барсеточники, а такие кошки в горошки), вообще боа лазиют, туристо-рецидивисто на джипах ДТПшничают.
Нет у меня в Непале знакомых полицейских, ато б уточнила.

----------


## Ашвария

> Точно: слонёнок отрезал туристке голову. Спасибо, успокоили: я уж подумал, вдруг кто-нибудь не по уму проник в "сокровищницу санскритской словесности" (с), а именно в 67 главу Калика-пураны, и понял всё буквально. Ведь Калика-пурана пользуется до сих пор "огромным авторитетом в шактистской среде" (с) http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post580488 Некоторые могут понять текст пураны неправильно.
> 
> Но нет, конечно - это был слонёнок!


Уважаемый Германн,
извольте найти одно из последних видео телепередачи Сенкевича *Вокруг света*, где он в сопровождении шерпов отправляется в тераи на приглашённых специально для этого кобелях диких слонов на т.н. охоту Раджи: это единственный действенный способ против одержимых тигров, которые нападают на людские селения. И там шерпы его обучают, как хрюкает слон, когда собирается взбеситься. Естественно, с такими грамотными проводниками Сенкевич ни одной кошки со штрих-кодом там не встретил.
А из-за падения часто ломается шейный отдел позвоночника. А голова вполне себе спокойно способна отгнить, говорю как врач.

----------


## Германн

> А из-за падения часто ломается шейный отдел позвоночника. А голова вполне себе спокойно способна отгнить, говорю как врач.


Это уже на стадии скелетезации, но полуразложившийся труп сохраняет связки.

"Скорее подвергаются гниению органы, содержащие большое количество белка и богатые влагой (головной мозг, паренхиматозные органы), медленнее загнивают более плотные органы, бедные влагой (небеременная матка, стенки сосудов, предстательная железа, *хрящи*)" Ю.С. Сапожников, А.М. Гамбург "Судебная медицина" Вища школа, Киев - 1976, стр. 35.

----------


## Ашвария

Повторяю в множественный раз.
Уважаемый Германн, я без зелёного понятия, что в Вашей голове обозначено словом Шактизм.
Потому как Шакти - в переводе сила, точнее сила энергии. Потому как обычное слово сила=бала, отсюда есть такой синоним слова аорат, женщина: абала, не обладающая конкретной силой. А кто такие шакты и соответственно ашакты - это Вы свои причуды ума уже как-то определите, ато странно становится.
И ещё. С агхори я не общаюсь и к ним не отношусь, так шо не надейтесь, у меня даже ноги закрыты всегда одеждой, но это не значит что их нет. Так и с доказательствами наличия шакти тоже: если их кто публично не демонстрирует, это не значит, что их нет. Хотя ежели придраться, может проскочить нечто даже в форум. Например, реклама Вашими руками продвинутая в другую тему, составленная такими как одна моя подружка-юмористка (где-то там вдали глубины сайтов Тибетского Буддизма есть её переводы, а она вообще-то Адвайтистка).
Давайте играйте на нейтральной территории, уважаемый Германн, ато Форум в Ваших причудах ума ну нисколечки не виноват.
И о судмедэкспертизе.
Играет роль механизм травмы и местное расположение и передвижение частей после смерти. Только я у Лисицына училась, а не у Сапожникова. Всё, пшла в свою экспертизу  :Smilie:  приветик.

----------


## Германн

Лично для Вас, Леся Ди - Калика-пурана - текст канонический? 
Это текст Hindu, или не Hindu? Для Вас это пурана, упа-пурана - или нет?

----------


## Германн

> И о судмедэкспертизе.
> Играет роль механизм травмы и местное расположение и передвижение частей после смерти. Только я у Лисицына училась, а не у Сапожникова. Всё, пшла в свою экспертизу  приветик.


http://piter.tv/event/Propavshuyu_v_Gimalayah_tur/
"полицейские пришли к выводу, что *целью преступника* было не ограбление"

"31 мая она прибыла ... поиски начались неделю спустя и завершились 14 июня, когда на пешеходной тропе недалеко от Госайкунды было найдено обезглавленное тело, голова лежала в 30 сантиметрах от полуразложившегося трупа." 

Максимум, труп разлагался 2 недели, 14 дней. 
Что соответствует 2-му этапу разложения. Голова за 2 недели не отгниёт.

http://www.forens-med.ru/book.php?id=1114
"1-й этап — раннего микробного разложения — следует за аутолитическими процессами и продолжается до появления яйцекладок мух и отрождения из них личинок. Средняя продолжительность с мая по сентябрь — 3 дня (1–5 дней). 
_2-й этап — активного разложения трупа насекомыми — начинается с от рождения личинок мух, протекает одновременно с продолжающимся микробным разложением и завершается с окончанием развития личинок, которые уничтожают основную массу мягких тканей трупа. Средняя продолжительность с мая по сентябрь — 22 дня (18–65 дней)._
3-й этап — позднего разложения трупа насекомыми — начинается с окукления личинок мух и осуществляется, в основном, личинками жуков, которые уничтожают почти все оставшиеся мягкие ткани. Микробное разложение продолжается, и к нему добавляется деятельность плесневых грибов. Средняя продолжительность—504 дня. 
4-й этап — микробиологическое разложение трупа — начинается с момента ухода личинок жуков с останков трупа и заканчивается с *распадом скелета на отдельные кости*. Продолжительность этапа колеблется от 27 до 976 дней. 
5-й этап — распад костной ткани — в пределах 4-х лет наблюдений не завершился."




> Играет роль механизм травмы и местное расположение и передвижение частей после смерти.


Конечно, механизм травмы играет значение: девушку обезглавили. И полиция ищет преступника.

----------


## Германн

> И ещё. С агхори я не общаюсь и к ним не отношусь


Агхори - Hindu или никоим образом не Hindu? Почему? 
Калика-пурана, для агхори - пурана, упа-пурана, или вообще не пурана (не священный текст)?
Почему, с канонической точки зрения, агхори никогда не должны понимать Калика-пурану буквально? 

А для Вас? 
Калика-пурана - пурана, упа-пурана, или Калика-пурана вообще не входит в Ваш канон Hindu?
Почему, с канонической точки зрения, Вы ни в коем случае не должны понимать Калика-пурану буквально?

----------


## Shus

> Агхори - Hindu или никоим образом не Hindu? Почему?


Хиндус, так же как и джайны и буддисты (в соответствии с Конституцией).




> Калика-пурана, для агхори - пурана, упа-пурана, или не пурана?


Они и читать-то не умеют, да и шиваиты к тому же. :Smilie: 

Вы бы уже правда бы разобрались кто-такие шакты и к чему относятся ритуалы Калики-пураны (текст доступен).
Ну и про человеческие жертвоприношения в Индии почитали, что бы все в кучу не валить (ну там про гондов и пр.).

----------

Tong Po (24.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы бы уже правда бы разобрались кто-такие шакты и к чему относятся ритуалы Калики-пураны (текст доступен).Ну и про человеческие жертвоприношения в Индии почитали, что бы все в кучу не валить (ну там про гондов и пр.).


Человеческие жертвоприношения по Калика-пуране (датирована 10 веком) имели место в храме Камакхья http://books.google.ru/books?id=EV3L...ed=0CC4Q6AEwAA 

Сейчас, конечно, ничего подобного не практикуется - и шакты отвергают эти практики. Вопрос о том, как это отвержение подкреплено канонически. Что позволяет надёжно блокировать рецидив буквализма. Потому что события в Индии и Непале демонстрируют, с высокой вероятностью, всё-таки рецидивы буквализма. Не всё можно списать на племена, потому что 1) есть текст, авторитетный для шактизма 2) есть история таких практик.

На мой взгляд, истинное учение не может иметь такие исторические корни в любом случае. И выбирая шактизм своей верой - вместо традиционных для России теистических религий - эти корни нужно знать. Шактизм вне Индии бесполезен, если есть традиционная теистическая мистика: тем более, подобных проблем не имеющая.

----------


## Германн

> Они и читать-то не умеют, да и шиваиты к тому же.


Вопрос не праздный. Существует ли непроницаемая граница между шиваитской тантрой и шактистской? 

Шактизм, похоже, выглядит как течение внутри большой религии - шиваизма. Шакти онтологически Шива и есть, вопрос в акцентах. Похоже, что авторитетные для шактов-тантриков тексты сакральны и для шиваитов-тантриков, но второстепенны для них (Калика-пурана как упа-пурана).

Шактизм - это, прежде всего, Кула-дхарма. Три группы линий: Кали-каула, Шри-видья (шакты относят к ней Шанкару и Гаудападу), Кубджика. Кали-каула - типовой шактизм. Для линий этой группы Калика-пурана текст безусловно авторитетный (как они его переосмыслили, загадка: при том, что о Кауле и даже Калика-пуране множество материалов в Сети, найти канонически обоснованную интерпретацию 67 главы как метафоры сугубо интроспективной йоги - лично мне пока не удаётся). 

Шактизм не ограничен жёстко этими тремя группами линий. Он пересекается с другими школами, и всё так перемешано, что трудно разобрать. А где шактизм - там ведь и авторитет Калика-пураны, Кумари-тантры и Нила-тантры. Вопрос об их переосмыслении становится актуален, притом такое переосмысление должно ведь быть авторитетным, канонически выверенным.

Поскольку индуизм аморфен, трудно говорить как о каноне - так и о каноническом переосмыслении, не так ли? Получается, что сколько гуру, столько и авторитетных мнений. А это весьма зыбкая почва, для защиты системы от крайностей, если духовное движение "индуистский тантризм" несёт авторитетные тексты с такой историей.

Буддисту - прежде чем иметь общение с индуистскими тантриками - есть смысл понять, с кем он вообще имеет дело. И как эти иноверцы относятся к Калика-пуране, Кумари-тантре, Нила-тантре. Лично моё мнение: пока они не выработали чёткое отношение к этой "сокровищнице санскритской словесности", общаться с ними вообще не следует. Конечно, за историю нельзя судить наших современников: но Римско-католическая церковь, например, официально покаялась за средневековую инквизицию (в лице Иоанна Павла II). Поэтому ясно, как католицизм относится к "Молоту ведьм": однозначно негативно. А как относится шактизм к 67 главе Калика-пураны?

Что думает об этом гуру одной из бесчисленных индуистских линий? А где гарантия, что другой гуру согласен? Канонически обоснованная (безусловно авторитетная) интерпретация - где? 

Сам текст для шактов по-прежнему актуален: http://shaktism.3bb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=142

Калика-пураной интересуются. За последние сутки:
http://blogs.mail.ru/inbox/valentina...C9881E3CD.html
http://vk.com/wall-39223339_1632

----------


## Shus

> Человеческие жертвоприношения по Калика-пуране (датирована 10 веком) имели место в храме Камакхья-питха http://books.google.ru/books?id=EV3L...ed=0CC4Q6AEwAA были запрещены не индусами:  англичанами. 
> Сейчас, конечно, ничего подобного не практикуется - и шакты отвергают эти практики. Вопрос о том, как это отвержение подкреплено канонически. Что позволяет надёжно блокировать рецидив буквализма. Потому что события в Индии и Непале демонстрируют рецидивы - и не всё можно списать на племена, потому что 1) есть текст, авторитетный для шактизма 2) есть история практик по тексту в шактизме.
> На мой взгляд, истинное учение не может иметь такие исторические корни, в любом случае. И выбирая шактизм своей верой - вместо традиционных для России теистических религий - эти корни нужно знать.


Неизвестно, что вы подразумеваете под словом "шакты" (я уже пару раз спрашивал, но видимо для вас это неудобный вопрос, поэтому можете снова не отвечать). 

Храм Камакхья центр один из главных центров тантризма. Можно прочитать предисловие к книге, ссылку на которую вы привели - там все ясно и понятно. 
То, что очень даже не все шакты - тантрики, вы конечно знаете. Или нет?




> Вопрос не праздный. Существует ли непроницаемая граница между шиваитской тантрой и шактистской? Шактизм, похоже, выглядит как течение внутри большой религии - шиваизма. Шакти онтологически Шива и есть, вопрос в акцентах. Похоже, что авторитетные для шактов-тантриков тексты сакральны и для шиваитов-тантриков, но второстепенны для них (Калика-пурана как упа-пурана).


Да уж...  
Без комментариев.

----------

Tong Po (24.05.2013), Ашвария (24.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Неизвестно, что вы подразумеваете под словом "шакты" (я уже пару раз спрашивал, но видимо для вас это неудобный вопрос, поэтому можете снова не отвечать).


Кали-каула, Шри-видья, вероятно Кубджика. Типовой шактизм это Кали-каула (группа линий передачи).




> Храм Камакхья центр один из главных центров тантризма. Можно прочитать предисловие к книге, ссылку на которую вы привели - там все ясно и понятно. То, что очень даже не все шакты - тантрики, вы конечно знаете. Или нет?


 Знаю.




> Да уж...  
> Без комментариев.


Ну а что. Кашмирский шиваизм - это шиваизм, но в нём выделяют и шактистское течение. Натхи имеют в одной из своих линий пересечение с линией из Шри Видьи. Непроницаемой границы нет. И я не вижу, чтобы шиваиты именно что отрицали шактистские тантры, пураны. Упа-пурана - это ведь шиваитский термин.

То есть, сакральность Калика-пураны, Кумари-тантры и Нила-тантры не ограничивается шактизмом. Она распространяется и на шиваитский тантризм, просто шактистские тексты не в приоритете для тантриков-шайвов.

Если я не прав, поправьте.

----------


## Tong Po

Да для конкретного тантрика в авторитете конкретный текст, а о существовании иных он может и не подозревать.

----------

Shus (24.05.2013), Вантус (24.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да для конкретного тантрика в авторитете конкретный текст, а о существовании иных он может и не подозревать.


Нет. Для буддийского тантрика Калика-пурана, Нила-тантра и Кумари-тантра по определению ошибочное учение, буквальная же их практика есть путь Рудры. А что защищает от крайностей тантриков индуистских?

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет. Для буддийского тантрика Калика-пурана, Нила-тантра и Кумари-тантра по определению ошибочное учение, буквальная же их практика есть путь Рудры. А что защищает от крайностей тантриков индуистских?


Что нет?! При чём тут буддийский тантрик?! Речь шла о индуистских. Индуитских тантриков защищает шактипат, по определению.

----------


## Германн

> Что нет?! При чём тут буддийский тантрик?! Речь шла о индуистских. Индуитских тантриков защищает шактипат, по определению.


В том-то и дело. Сколько гуру, столько и индуистских тантризмов. Идейно и организационно аморфное движение, которое несёт в себе - без отторжения, без переосмысления, as it is - такие тексты, как Калика-пурана, Кумари-тантра и Нила-тантра? Вместе с тантрическим индуизмом страна, в которой он прижился, получает этот "бонус"?

----------


## Shus

> .... Типовой шактизм......


Вот оно! 
Звучит как "типовой буддизм" (или как "враг народа"). :Big Grin: 

Спасибо за ответ.

----------

Ашвария (24.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вот оно! 
> Звучит как "типовой буддизм" (или как "враг народа").
> Спасибо за ответ.


Данное явление лишено чётких границ. А где нет чётких границ, выделяют типовое множество. В случае шактизма, иррадиация сакральности Калика-пураны, Кумари-тантры и Нила-тантры представляет из себя проблему. Пока индуистский тантризм живёт своей традиционной жизнью в Индии, Непале, это проблема только этих стран, их историческое бремя. Когда же такое движение распространяется в другие страны, то проблемы у стран появляются общие с Индией. 

Реально практикующий человеческие жертвоприношения тантрист - да, враг народа. Он должен быть или уничтожен (на что в древности была абхичарука), или пожизненно изолирован (современный вариант). 
*Это касается не индуистов, не шактистов* - а только буквальных практиков 67 главы Калика-пураны и других аналогичных текстов. 

Вы с этим не согласны, Shus?

----------


## Shus

> .....выделяют типовое множество.....


А кто выделяет это "типовое множество"? (Ну кроме вас конечно)




> ...иррадиация сакральности Калика-пураны ....


.....

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А кто выделяет это "типовое множество"? (Ну кроме вас конечно)


Намекаете на то, что если у шактизма нет чётких границ, как у множества "лысых" людей, то и говорить о шактизме нельзя, когда о "лысых" можно? В рамках данной беседы, специально для Вас, могу определить шактизм через одну-единственную специфическую для него черту: шактизм это любая религия, признающая сакральность Калика-пураны.

Это определение не охватывает всего своеобразия шактизма (религиозного культа женского аспекта Бога с признанием сакральности Вед), но зато проблемно-ориентировано. Где сакральность Калика-пураны, там и проблема возможности рецидивов буквального понимания практик 67 главы, и риск толерантности к другим аналогичным практикам.

----------


## Shus

> .....В рамках данной беседы, специально для Вас, могу определить шактизм через одну-единственную специфическую для него черту: шактизм это любая религия, признающая сакральность Калика-пураны.


Ну вот наконец-то!
Речь все-таки идет о гл. 67 Калики-пураны, а не о всем шактизме. 
Я так думаю, что к ней без почтения или одобрения относятся помимо вас еще сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов. 




> .... там и проблема возможности рецидивов буквального понимания практик 67 главы....


Еще раз прочитайте кто мог приносить в жертву человека.
"116. Принцы, министры, судьи и сауптики могут приносить в жертву людей ради блага и процветания.
117-118. Если человек приносится в жертву без разрешения правителя, жертвователь отправится в ад. Во время анархии или войны правители могут принести в жертву человека, но не кто-либо еще."

Боитесь, что в Кремль Калика-пурана попадет? :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Ну вот наконец-то!
> Речь все-таки идет о гл. 67 Калики-пураны, а не о всем шактизме. 
> Я так думаю, что к ней без почтения или одобрения относятся помимо вас еще сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов.


Так и есть. Но каноническое, доктринальное осуждение пураны - где? Инквизицию тоже не одобряло множество католиков, но официально Католическая церковь осудила её в 20 веке. Меня озадачивает количество ссылок на культ Кали, и на Калика-пурану в частности - при том, что не могу найти такого осуждения, либо обоснованной метафорической интерпретации. Лично я искал, но не нашёл: где же оно? Дайте пруфлинк, как пример. Сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов должна была оставить хоть какой-то след.




> Еще раз прочитайте кто мог приносить в жертву человека.
> "116. Принцы, министры, судьи и сауптики могут приносить в жертву людей ради блага и процветания.
> 117-118. Если человек приносится в жертву без разрешения правителя, жертвователь отправится в ад. Во время анархии или войны правители могут принести в жертву человека, но не кто-либо еще."


Стоит лишь провозгласить кого-то принцем или же найти судью, как формальное требование пураны будет выполнено. Плюс риск толерантности к другим аналогичным практикам.

----------


## Германн

Насколько понимаю, осуждение Калика-пураны означает осуждение авторитетных гуру прошлого, которые её поддерживали, и обнуление авторитета линий ученически-учительской преемственности, через этих гуру проходящих. Ну а кто виноват. Никто не заставляет проповедовать индуистский тантризм за пределами его исторической родины.

----------


## Shus

> .....Но каноническое, доктринальное осуждение пураны - где? Инквизицию тоже не одобряло множество католиков, но официально Католическая церковь осудила её в 20 веке....


Ну Вы блин даете! (с)
Какое осуждение? Зачем? 
В дхармических религиях нет ереси, есть неверный путь (каждый считает свой верным). 
Если нет ритуального осквернения или оскорбления другой религиозной группы, никому нет дела как кто "практикует".
Карма всех рассудит.

----------


## Германн

> Я так думаю, что к ней без почтения или одобрения относятся помимо вас еще сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов.


Йоги Матсьендранатх Махарадж и его ученики здесь вне критики. Это праведники, что известно мне точно: именно такие, про которых Вы сказали. Это не делает их религию Будда-Дхармой - но это путь в райские измерения. Очень достойные люди, в своей вере хорошие практики. Искренне уважаю.

----------


## Германн

> Ну Вы блин даете! (с)
> Какое осуждение? Зачем? 
> В дхармических религиях нет ереси, есть неверный путь (каждый считает свой верным).


Риск толерантности к другим аналогичным практикам: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post583417




> Если нет ритуального осквернения или оскорбления другой религиозной группы, никому нет дела как кто "практикует". Карма всех рассудит.


Буддизм не всеяден (Бодхисаттва-купец; Падмасамбхава). Такие преступления, как убийства по неведению (в т.ч. человеческие жертвоприношения) пресекаются очень жёстко: такова карма преступника. В буддизме есть моральная определённость.

"Махасиддха Ургьенпа был духовным сыном Пэла Гёцанпы. В Ярмотане, что в Амдо, жил некто Жанчуб Шонну из Гьюсы. Он был непосредственным учеником ачарьи Падмы и домашним священнослужителем царя Тисондэцэна. Его сыном был Жанчубчог. Его сын — Жанчуб Йонтэн. У него было два сына: Жанчуб Гьяцо и Чойкьи Гьяцо. Они поехали в Уй и Цан со слугой Дорже Кунтубом. Когда они добрались до Банама в Нижнем Ньяне, их вместе со слугой похитили 18 монахов-*разбойников* (арцо бандэ) с возгласом: «Мы принесем жертву дакине!» Их распростерли на земле, и Кунтуб сказал: Если вы двое обладаете признаками духовной силы, то самое время показать ее! Младший из двух сказал: Я покажу *боевой танец Ваджракилы* (Phur-pa'i khrab-zhon)! Но старший сказал: Нам не надо бояться! Молвив так, он стал созерцать себя как Хаягриву, и прозвучало трижды ржание коня. Все арцо бандэ *упали без чувств*, а придя в себя, воздали им почести и *вернулись на правильный путь*." Гой-лоцава Шоннупэл. Синяя летопись.

----------


## Ашвария

> Кали-каула, Шри-видья, вероятно Кубджика. Типовой шактизм это Кали-каула (группа линий передачи).
> 
>  Знаю.
> 
> 
> Ну а что. Кашмирский шиваизм - это шиваизм, но в нём выделяют и шактистское течение. Натхи имеют в одной из своих линий пересечение с линией из Шри Видьи. Непроницаемой границы нет. И я не вижу, чтобы шиваиты именно что отрицали шактистские тантры, пураны. Упа-пурана - это ведь шиваитский термин. . .


Вот.  :Smilie: 
В своей личной линии передачи и всё спрашивайте.
ПРИ ЧЁМ ТУТ БУДДИЗМ И ФОРУМ??
Тут помню, тут не помню... здорово, да?
Повторяю. Шакти - это такая сила энергии в переводе с санскрита. А вот Шива-Шакти когда пишется не слитно, подразумевает действующее Начало, только лишь побуждённое Шивой.
Без проявления силы энергии вообще никакая не то что тантра невозможна, а даже звук голоса извлечь из организма не получится.
И вот как правильно сказал Вам сегодня умный человек, все граждане Индии называются Хинду и защищены Конституцией страны  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> И вот как правильно сказал Вам сегодня умный человек, все граждане Индии называются Хинду и защищены Конституцией страны


Индия это Индия, Россия это Россия. 
Буквальная трактовка 67-й главы Калика-пураны противоречит Статье 20 пункту 1 Конституции России. 
(В буддийской древности такое являлось поводом для абхичаруки, а так же других "гневных" действий.)

----------


## Ашвария

> Индия это Индия, Россия это Россия. 
> Буквальная трактовка 67-й главы Калика-пураны противоречит Статье 20 пункту 1 Конституции России. 
> (В буддийской древности такое являлось поводом для абхичаруки, а так же других "гневных" действий.)


Дык это...
Или не трактуйте по-своему, или конституцию на ночь не читайте.
Или не везите в Россию своих экзотических любителей пугания, или сами там оставайтесь.
Или трусы снимите когда принимаете участие в некоторых действах пепелищных жителей, или не обижайтесь ежели они Вас за своего принимать не захотят.
Или откройте тему: *Шактёрство и Просветление*, или *Как лудше прожить шактофобу в России*.
И-и не получится, уважаемый Германн.

----------


## Германн

> не трактуйте по-своему


Kumari Tantra - Кумари Тантра.
http://yoniversum.nl/daktexts/ttkumari.html

An anonymous, but certainly Kula affiliated work written around the year 1000. It has nine chapters and is to be noted mainly because it is one the few texts that openly speak of human sacrifice ("один из немногих текстов, открыто говорящих о человеческом жертвоприношении") - at the time still regarded as a sometimes required ritual. The scripture recommends the blood of a human being - or of sheep, buffalo, cat or mouse - to be used in a puja dedicated to Kali; and it states quite explicitly that human sacrifice is the best ("человеческое жертвоприношение - наилучшее").

A Companion to Tantra, S.C. Banerji - стр. 153-154.
http://books.google.ru/books?id=pmpw...tantra&f=false 

Кумари-тантру комментировал: Sukla Mathuranatha.

Кумари-тантру цитировал: Krsnananda в книге "Tantrasara", Ramatosana в книге "Pranatosini", Raghunatha Tarkavagis в книге "Agama-tattva-vilasa".

___

О Кришнананде и его "Тантрасаре":

Димешвар Рам Авадхута, "Тантра":
http://darklight-tantra.narod.ru/lib...eshvar/020.htm

"Согласно Тантрасара Кришнананды, запрещено использование ряда трупов, в том числе: женщины, самоубийцы, прокаженного, старого, а также несвежих трупов. Если нет возможности найти подходящий для обряда труп, то садхака может совершить обряд с символическим заменителем трупа, сделанным из травы дарбха или некоторых зерен (ячменя, риса и т.д.). 
Распространенные на Западе произведения литературы и кино, изображающие тантриков как злодеев, жаждущих крови, ужасающих фанатиков, готовых убить и принести в жертву кого угодно - не более чем плоды творческой фантазии авторов, расчитывающих на массовый успех. Невреждение - наивысший закон, который следует соблюдать в этом мире. Необходимо совершенно ясно понять, что описываемые здесь особые обряды имеют связь с работой с тонкими энергиями, но не имеют ничего общего с убийством или чем-либо в этой роде."

А. Игнатьев, "Генезис и эволюция шактизма":
http://www.mahadevi.ru/genesis.html
"В Бенгалии же Кришнанандой Агамавагишей была составлена Тантрасара - самый полный и популярный из многочисленных шактистских сборников."

С.В. Пахомов, "Индуистская и тантрическая литература":
http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-40845.html
"Существует ряд компендиумов, своеобразных тантрических "энциклопедий" (нибандха), создававшихся начиная со средневековья вплоть до XIX в. Эти компендиумы как правило хорошо систематизированные, освещают весьма широкий спектр различных вопросов, имеющих отношение к тантризму. Одним из лучших произведений такого рода является "Тантрасара" (ок. 1580 г.) знаменитого бенгальского ученого Кришнананды Агамавагиши, с именем которого традиция связывает введение в Бенгалии культа Кали".

Паритош Дас, "Чайтаньядэв и сообщество бенгальских вайшнавов":
http://www.jyotirdwara.narod.ru/arti...lVaisnavas.pdf
"Также здесь стоит упомянуть, что Кришнананда Агамавагиша, прославленный автор «Тантра Сара» и великий посвящённый учения Тантры в Бенгалии, говорил, что был современником Шри Чайтаньи: с этим не так уж сложно согласиться, так как именно в то время Тантра была широко распространена в Бенгалии. Навадвип, который стал свидетелем рождения, молодости и возмужания Шри Чайтаньи, в те времена был цитаделью Тантризма. Гаудия Вайшнавизм в те годы едва ли мог сохранять своё учение от тантрических веяний. Признание Шакти Таттвы,  классификация Шакти Таттв Господа Кришны на три группы, а именно на Сварупа Шакти, Джива Шактии Майя Шакти, а так же идея о том, что Радха является Хладини Шакти Кришны, и в дополнение ко всему этому принятие Камагайатри –  всё это показатели тантрического влияния на Гаудия Вайшнавизм".

Форум Шри Видья: 
http://wap.tradicia.forum24.ru/?1-17...0-0-1181433024
"То, что Вы имеете в виду, называется Кали-кула - т.е., ветвь школы Кула, направленная на почитание Кали (включая ее "под-школу" Тара-кула) - она довольно поздняя, бенгальского происхождения. Обычно, ее связывают с именем Агамавагиши Кришнананды (автора бенгальской "Тантрасары"), основоположником культа Дакшина Кали. Этот культ напрямую происходит от почитания Деви Камакхьи в Ассаме, но, очевидно, испытал влияние кашмирской Кали-крамы, непальской Кубджики и местных бенгальских культов. Сейчас - один из самых распространенных в Индии." 

Мирча Элиаде, "Йога: свобода и бессмертие":
http://rumagic.com/ru_zar/sci_religi...ov/0/j126.html
 "Некоторые агхоры служат в храме Камакхьи (т. е. Дурги) в Ассаме. Этот храм стал известен своими человеческими жертвоприношениями, которые совершались здесь еще в XIX в. (В 1832 г. их запретило английское правительство.) В 1565 г. во время одного подобного ритуала было обезглавлено 140 жертв. Если учесть, что Ассам (Камарупа) был тантрической страной par excellence; что в важнейших тантрах превозносилось имя Дурги-Камакхьи и описывался ее кровавый и распущенный культ; что агхоры были знамениты своими жестокостями и оргиями, станет ясно, каким образом словом «йогин» иногда назывались самые радикальные тантристы. Одна подробность человеческого жертвоприношения, исполненного в Ассаме, помогает лучше прояснить нашу проблему. С того момента, когда находились добровольцы принести себя в жертву (их называли бхогинами) и открыто заявляли об этом своем намерении, они приобретали чуть ли не священный статус. Все вокруг подчинялось их воле; в частности, они могли совокупляться с любыми женщинами, с какими желали. Их приносили в жертву на ежегодном празднике богине, и «Калика пурана» даже посвящает целую главу описанию подробностей обезглавливания этих жертв, оговариваясь, впрочем, что подобный обряд не должны исполнять представители трех первых каст."

Тантрасара:
http://www.easternbookcorporation.co...chstring=15289

----------


## Германн

> Еще раз прочитайте кто мог приносить в жертву человека.
> "116. Принцы, министры, судьи и сауптики могут приносить в жертву людей ради блага и процветания.
> 117-118. Если человек приносится в жертву без разрешения правителя, жертвователь отправится в ад. Во время анархии или войны правители могут принести в жертву человека, но не кто-либо еще."


http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/da...files/kali.htm
"В «Карпурадистотре» говорится, что Разъяренной Богине Кали жертвуются только самцы. Стих 19 говорит, что поклонники Матери Кали, жертвующие плоть кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека, становятся Ее любимыми бхактами (преданными). Из комментария Вималананды Свами, который Вудрофф только частично переводит, можно узнать о том, что эти животные олицетворяют различные качества-препятствия, стоящие на пути. Козел олицетворяет жажду, бык – гнев, кот -  жадность, овца -  заблуждение, верблюд – зависть, человек -  гордость. Однако, согласно другим источникам, только  Царь может выполнять жертву человека."

Не только 67 глава Калика-пураны, однако.

"Карпурадистотра", 19:
http://shantira.narod.ru/ritual/gimn...adi_stotra.htm
"О Темная, удивительные и чрезвычайные совершенства обретаются на каждом шагу теми Твоими почитателями, которые живя в это мире дают Тебе, в качестве подношения, удовлетворяющие тебя плоть с костями и волосами кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека." || 19 ||

----------


## Ашвария

> http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/da...files/kali.htm
> "В «Карпурадистотре» говорится, что Разъяренной Богине Кали жертвуются только самцы. Стих 19 говорит, что поклонники Матери Кали, жертвующие плоть кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека, становятся Ее любимыми бхактами (преданными). Из комментария Вималананды Свами, который Вудрофф только частично переводит, можно узнать о том, что эти животные олицетворяют различные качества-препятствия, стоящие на пути. Козел олицетворяет жажду, бык – гнев, кот -  жадность, овца -  заблуждение, верблюд – зависть, человек -  гордость. Однако, согласно другим источникам, только  Царь может выполнять жертву человека."
> 
> Не только 67 глава Калика-пураны, однако.
> 
> "Карпурадистотра", 19:
> http://shantira.narod.ru/ritual/gimn...adi_stotra.htm
> "О Темная, удивительные и чрезвычайные совершенства обретаются на каждом шагу теми Твоими почитателями, которые живя в это мире дают Тебе, в качестве подношения, удовлетворяющие тебя плоть с костями и волосами кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека." || 19 ||


* * *
. . . Ибо кто даёт, тот обретает;
Кто сам себя забывает, тот находит;
Кто прощает, тот Прощен станет;
И кто в себе умирает, тот пробудится к жизни;
И если мы в Тебе умирает,
Мы входим в Вечную Жизнь.
Аминь.
Это не Калика Пурана, а молитва Франциска из города Асизы. 
Там уважаемый Германн тоже призывы к смерти найдёт, да?
Или вот:
**'Мритйор Муксиом АмриТАТ**
(это последняя строка из ведического гимна Владыке. Переводится похоже на приведенные несколько строк из Франциска Асизского.
Чувствую, щаззз услышу новый Германнизм о перелёте на КалаВимана (машине времени) Вьясы через четыре тысячелетия, и начнёцца новое обвинение в плагиате...

----------


## Tong Po

> Так и есть. Но каноническое, доктринальное осуждение пураны - где? Инквизицию тоже не одобряло множество католиков, но официально Католическая церковь осудила её в 20 веке. Меня озадачивает количество ссылок на культ Кали, и на Калика-пурану в частности - при том, что не могу найти такого осуждения, либо обоснованной метафорической интерпретации. Лично я искал, но не нашёл: где же оно? Дайте пруфлинк, как пример. Сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов должна была оставить хоть какой-то след.
> 
> 
> Стоит лишь провозгласить кого-то принцем или же найти судью, как формальное требование пураны будет выполнено. Плюс риск толерантности к другим аналогичным практикам.


Культ Кали существует и существовал не только в виде культа храма в Камакхье. Например, Абхинавагупта в совём труде "Тантра сара" описывает практику почитания 12-ти Кали и там нет ничего кровавого, более современный нам Рамакришна, самый известный в мире бхакта Кали так и вообще всеобщую любовь проповедовал. 
Хотя, конечно, жертвоприношения жмвотных и сейчас в некоторых вариантах шактизма присутствуют. Лично сам был свидетелем.

----------


## Германн

> Культ Кали существует и существовал не только в виде культа храма в Камакхье. Например, Абхинавагупта в совём труде "Тантра сара" описывает практику почитания 12-ти Кали и там нет ничего кровавого, более современный нам Рамакришна, самый известный в мире бхакта Кали так и вообще всеобщую любовь проповедовал. 
> Хотя, конечно, жертвоприношения жмвотных и сейчас в некоторых вариантах шактизма присутствуют. Лично сам был свидетелем.


У Абхинавагупты есть про жертвоприношения животных, но это не принципиально. Да. Кашмирские шиваиты и современные натхи (ученики Йоги Матсьендранатха Махараджа) от этого далеки, хотя их линии пересекаются с шактистскими. Но такова история - реальная история, реальные источники - шактистского тантризма.

При этом, Кришнананда (насколько понимаю, широко известный в Индии автор "Тантрасары") произвольно отождествляется натхами с буддийским Кришначарьей  http://shantira.narod.ru/text/sovrem...ra_nath_01.htm и вписан в их собственную линию преемственности. Это пример того, как даже самые просвещённые, праведные линии индуистских тантриков несут с собой сомнительные "бонусы". Отождествление Кришначарьи с буддистом Кришнанандой, например, наносит вред Будда-Дхарме -  неумышленный (к частью, они жили в разное время). 

Лично для себя сделал выбор с натхами и другими индуистскими тантриками отношений не иметь. "10. Иными словами, держаться тех, кто не уважает или вредит Учению Будд, любить тех немногих, кто практически вредит Учению Будд - это Коренное Падение." Сакья-Пандита.

----------


## Германн

> Это не Калика Пурана, а молитва Франциска из города Асизы.


Святой Франциск не имеет никакого отношения к Калика-пуране и другим "сокровищам санскритской словесности". Шактизм не нужен ни в Европе, ни в России - где есть традиционный теизм, в том числе христианский. Язабан.

----------

Максим& (08.08.2015)

----------


## Германн

> Рамакришна, самый известный в мире бхакта Кали так и вообще всеобщую любовь проповедовал.


Праведность и зарождение Бодхичитты возможны в любой религии: всё зависит от конкретного человека, от его собственной трактовки ошибочного вероучения, от отношения конкретных учителей. О таких праведниках, как Рамакришна, специально заботились Будды: в том числе, проявляя себя в знакомых им формах (так было и в языческом Тибете). Но это не меняет тех значений, что действительно несут авторитетные для шактов тексты. Не-Дхарма от чьей-то личной праведности Дхармой - даже внешней Дхармой - автоматически не становится. До того, как Рамакришна стал жрецом храма Кали, шактизм облагородили своим вмешательством те же англичане. Человеческие жертвоприношения в Индии были уже запрещены, независимо от эволюции традиционной веры Рамакришны: получилась обычная религия, внешняя Дхарма.

http://abhayadatta.narod.ru/3.html
"Я расколол идола на глазах у веривших в него, а в Девикоте взял под контроль народ, потерявший остатки ума. Когда мою энергию увидел Шива, он построил город в мою честь. В конечном итоге, если бы я не делал всего этого, зачем бы люди стали следовать даже внешней Дхаpме?" - Махасиддха Вирупа.

----------


## Германн

Специально для Shus:

http://www.milligazette.com/Archives...1507200521.htm
Girl beheaded in human sacrifice 
The Milli Gazette Online

New Delhi: Three people, one a tantric, have been charged with murder after pouring boiling oil over a four-and-a-half-year-old girl before beheading her as part of a religious sacrifice, police said on 17 June. The tantric and two accomplices were arrested Wednesday at Muzaffarnagar in Uttar Pradesh. The body of the girl, named Surjo, was found in a field the previous day. She had been "beheaded, her fingers cut off and her hair burnt to a cinder", a police spokesman said. He said the three had apparently poured boiling oil on the girl before beheading and mutilating her. Police were looking for a woman who had handed over the girl to the tantric after he had told her to sacrifice a child to be cleansed spiritually. (sify.com)

MG comment: This kind of utterly criminal human sacrifice, called “Bali”, is rampant in north India but authorities treat it casually just as they treat “dowry deaths” in which young women are burnt alive when their greedy in-laws fail to extract more dowry from their hapless parents. In a apparent self-censorship, English-language Indian newspapers and magazines seldom report these ghastly events. Urdu and Hindi papers report these events almost daily. Readers too go through them as if they are routine events.




> Речь все-таки идет о гл. 67 Калики-пураны, а не о всем шактизме. 
> Я так думаю, что к ней без почтения или одобрения относятся помимо вас еще сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов.


Не только о Калика-пуране, но и о Карпурадистотре, Кумари-тантре, Нила-тантре. Сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов неизбежно должна была оставить следы. Пока не могу найти ни одного канонически выверенного (со ссылками на авторитетный для шактов корпус текстов) неодобрения Калика-пураны, Карпурадистотры, Кумари-тантры и Нила-Тантры - при том, что эти тексты входят в число авторитетных для шактов текстов. Дадите пруфлинк?

----------


## Германн

> Еще раз прочитайте кто мог приносить в жертву человека.
> "116. Принцы, министры, судьи и сауптики могут приносить в жертву людей ради блага и процветания.
> 117-118. Если человек приносится в жертву без разрешения правителя, жертвователь отправится в ад. Во время анархии или войны правители могут принести в жертву человека, но не кто-либо еще."


Согласно "Тантрасаре" Кришнананды женский труп для ритуалов не подходит (как и несвежий) - не знаю, что за ритуалы там имеются в виду - а Карпудистотра, если всё верно, предписывает приносить в жертву только мужской пол. Но в Индии находят и мужские обезглавленные трупы. Архаическая же литературная традиция, не получая канонически выверенного переосмысления или осуждения, несёт с собой риск толерантности к другим аналогичным ритуалам. Отсутствие канонически обоснованного, авторитетного для всех шактов (а не только учеников просвещённых гуру), переосмысления их ритуалов в прошлом означает риск рецидивов, связанный с распространением древней литературы. Вопреки желанию современных шактистов, которые от исторических истоков отошли, де-факто, но пока ещё не канонически. 

Или есть канонически обоснованное, авторитетное для шактов переосмысление, либо осуждение всех этих ритуалов из их прошлого? Пруфлинк?

Вот, например, пруфлинк на найденное возле храма Кали обезглавленное мужское тело (не забываем про Карпурадистотру 19 http://shantira.narod.ru/ritual/gimn...adi_stotra.htm), причём bloodstains were found on the altar for animal sacrifices - следы крови (убитого) найдены на алтаре для жертвоприношения животных: http://www.srai.org/human-sacrifice-...ple-in-bengal/ 

Жрец в шоке. Но неприятность - случилась.

----------


## Shus

> Или есть канонически обоснованное, авторитетное для шактов переосмысление, либо осуждение всех этих ритуалов из их прошлого? Пруфлинк?


Осуждать некому, т.к. нет такой исторической общности "шакты" и соответствено нет шактистского синода, собора, политбюро и т.п.
А то бы точно осудили, как "перегиб" и "отклонение от линии".  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Осуждать некому, т.к. нет такой исторической общности "шакты" и соответствено нет шактистского синода, собора, политбюро и т.п. А то бы точно осудили, как "перегиб" и "отклонение от линии".


Есть историческая общность вокруг значимых текстов. Если нет централизованной религиозной организации, это не значит, что нет конкретных культов, составляющих конкретное религиозное движение. Доктринальной основой движения являются авторитетные для адептов тексты. Если эти тексты никак не переосмыслены - *это вопросы ко всему движению*. По причине конкретной литературной традиции, которую данное религиозное движение несёт в себе. И приносит - без общепринятого переосмысления - в страны, где шактизм укореняется.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2769025

Полезно заранее знать, с кем имеешь дело в лице индуистского тантрика: с поклонником "Карпурадистотры" http://shantira.narod.ru/ritual/gimn...adi_stotra.htm или нет.

_О Кали, Возлюбленная Гириши! ... Только Ты можешь выказать милость такому беспомощному, как я, по твоей милости я не стану рождаться вновь. (14) 

О Темная, удивительные и чрезвычайные совершенства обретаются на каждом шагу теми Твоими почитателями, которые живя в это мире дают Тебе, в качестве подношения, удовлетворяющие тебя плоть с костями и волосами кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека. (19)

Такой бхакта станет ... освобожденным при жизни. Он не родится вновь. (22) Так заканчивается сочиненная Махакалой Дакшинакали сварупа стотра._

Пока шакты не определились, индуистский тантризм несёт с собой проблемы (риск рецидива древних ритуалов) независимо от доброй воли конкретных индуистов или просвещённости конкретных современных линий. Можно обоснованно предположить, что всё может получиться так, как в Индии, несущей своё  историческое бремя:

Killing for 'Mother' Kali by Alex Perry Atapur, TIME Asia Magazine, July 29, 2002. 
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...322673,00.html

Indian temple revives 'human sacrifice' by Rahul Karmakar, BBC News, 3 April, 2002 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1908706.stm

Human sacrifice lives on in India by Alex Perry, Daily Times (Pakistan), Thursday, July 25, 2002
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default...-7-2002_pg4_16

Priest 'makes human sacrifice' by Mahesh Pandey, BBC, Thursday, 27 March, 2003
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/2892333.stm

Priest to die for child sacrifice, from correspondents in Ranchi, India, AFP, May 2, 2003
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/3189...hild-sacrifice

Hindus to end human sacrifice practice by Zarir Hussain, Daily Times (Pakistan), Wednesday, June 25, 2003 
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default...-6-2003_pg4_18

Hindu monks vow to wipe out barbaric rituals of human sacrifice, The News (Pakistan), June 25, 2003 
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/3560...uman-sacrifice

India's Mystical Murders by John Lancaster, Washington Post, Nov. 25, 2003 
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/5181...stical-murders

Indian woman batters toddler to death in sacrifice to reform husband, AFP, France, Dec. 12, 2003 
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/5404...reform-husband

Death to those guilty of human sacrifice, PTI, India, Dec. 21, 2003 
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/5453...uman-sacrifice

Mumbai court hands life sentence to dead woman, SIFY, India, Feb. 13, 2004 
http://www.religionnewsblog.com/6145...-to-dead-woman

Indian doc focuses on Hindu cannibal sect, Associated Press, Oct. 27, 2005, on MSNBC
http://www.today.com/id/9842124#.UaCBlLKGgcA

Human Sacrifice Suspected at Kali Temple in Bengal. By Kalpana Pradhan, Apr 16, 2010
http://www.srai.org/human-sacrifice-...ple-in-bengal/

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_0.html#msg301762
"Moogul 21 дек 2010 20:49 
хотите увидеть человеческие жертвоприношения? точно хотите? тогда езжайте в Трипуру и Мизорам. лучше идите пешком. прямо из Гоа. хоть Индию увидите. не забудьте заглянуть в Бенгал и Бихар. пересеките границу бангладеша где нить восточнее Гаджола или Дургапура. прогуляйтесь через Бангладеш. Научитесь есть руками грязный рис с отвратительным месивом сидя где нить на помойке, чтобы мимо вас текли сточные воды и кто нить в нескольких метрах справлял нужду. научитесь жить в Индии на 30-40рупий в день включая еду и сон, а лучше вообще без денег. Не один день, а продолжительное время. выучите хинди с бенгальским акцентом, выбросьте и забудьте о существовании флакончиков с дезинфектором, туалетной бумаге, лаптопах, мобильниках и прочей хери. сделайте так, чтобы индус видя вас - обращался к вам на местном наречии, что-то бурча себе под нос, не улыбался при виде сахиба ну и т.д. когда доберетесь до Трипуры ищите место под названием Гандачерра. что делать дальше вы уже будете довольно точно знать
только не говорите, что я вас не предупреждал. всё будет не так как написал Олег. Он мужик конечно крутой и знающий, но он ещё и публицист."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_3.html#msg301882
Moogul 22 дек 2010 09:25 
"То, о чем этот топик. я видел своими глазами. но фото нет и чашек из черепов у меня тоже нет. поэтому первые попытки рассказать об этом как-то, привели к смеху и отбили у меня желание говорить на эту тему. и вообще это не для всех далеко. кто захочет увидеть - найдёт и увидит. только в этом нет никакого таинства. просто первобытные, необъяснимые страхи и попытки найти крайнего."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301914
Moogul 22 дек 2010 11:48 
"я геолог. работал там. Охранниками и носильщиками у нас работали местные племена. Их индусы и прочие неаборигены боятся просто, потому и брали их. Нам удалось через наших местных партнёров договориться. А потом, после почти 4х месяцев работы и т.д. после приглашений в деревню и в дом, мой носильщик Джейрам сказал, что можно типа через пару дней он просит перерыв на несколько дней, типа у них праздник религиозный и т.д. Я попросил посмотреть. Он поговорил с людими в деревне и согласился. Откровенно говоря я не ожидал увидеть там то, что я увидел. меня никто не предупредил. только сказали, чтобы "no camera". А если уж пришёл - уходить нельзя. Точнее может и можно, но не нужно. если тебя всё таки пригласили - будь до конца."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301927
Moogul 22 дек 2010 12:19 
"это ещё одна из причин, по которой на форуме, в котором правила регистрации требуют подлинных фото и т.д., я не буду рассказывать всего и снабжать это картинками. Могу рассказать лично и при том словами, а не письмами. и то не всем. надо знать кто этот человек. потому я и написал - езжайте сами."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301939
Moogul 22 дек 2010 12:40 
"это пожалуйста. Только вы уж простите, что не все подробности могу расскать и т.д. 
у меня всё таки гида там не было, которым мог бы всё рассказать и показать. поэтому-что понял, то расскажу. мне показалось, что это что-то вроде пуджи. Те кто живут или работают в Индии, знают, что тут гуляет лиходрадка Денге. если не лечить современной медициной - исход во многих случаях один. А в Трипуре найти современную медицину - сами понимаете сложно. Местные думают, что это наказание или просто напасть. 
Эта "пуджа" проводится нерегулярно. только когда есть необходимость. В общем у них несколько человек умерло от этой лихорадки за последние несколько месяцев, слухи там тоже неслабо распростаняются. в итоге у них появились как я понял проблемы в связях с соседями(видимо понаплели, что там люди пачками умирают и т.д. и т.п. мы уже боялись что начнут на нас думать...). Короче всё наложилось одно на одно. 
Все у них как бы понимают что происходит, но типа "это нужно", иначе никак. поэтому все присутствующие, а это только мужчины, прямо скажем угашенные. Я сам весь вечер коку жевал и курил чилим со всеми. В итоге так уделался, что верил во всё, что происходило. Во всех богов и все беды. 
А так как челу, которого заодно и вылечить хотели стало хуже, то стали косо поглядывать на нас. Нам оставалось ещё недели 3 работы. В общем мы этому парню начали сами цифран колоть. вроде легче стало, но чем закончилось не знаю. работу мы закончили и свалили."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_4.html#msg301945
Moogul 22 дек 2010 12:45 
"да ничем они не руководствовались!!! Нет в этом секрета у тех, кому нечего скрывать! полиции там нет и не было никогда. Просто джейрам спросил у старших можно ли постороннего позвать - те сказали, что его можно, он вроде нормальный, помогает нам, деньги платит вовремя, подарки дарит. вот и позвали. всё банально, ребят."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_12.html#msg302591
Moogul 23 дек 2010 19:15 
"Я понимаю, что тут вопрос морали, но вы все обсуждаете то, о чём даже представления не имеете. Вы никогда не думали о том, что жертвой может стать к примеру сильно больной человек, у которого нет шансов выжить? и принося в жертву его, хоть с человеческой точки зрения это конечно аморально, но с религиозной и с точки зрения выживания, это оправдано, поскольку умерщвляя его, индусы останавливают заразу? Ведь принося в жертву человека, они возвращают болезнь или напасть туда, откуда она пришла. То есть обратно Лордам... Я же говорил раньше, что всё просто и банально донельзя. И ХВАТИТ ... про убийство девочек во славу богов. детей убивают только маньяки, которых надо "мочить в сортире" и никогда религиозные люди. какой бы ни была их религия
Закройте тему в конце концов! люди тут несут такой бред, что просто диву даёшься... это как рассуждать про инопланетян. все слышали о них, но никто не видел."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_14.html#msg302639
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:02 
"Уважаемая irinanik, почитайте топик. я уже писал ранее о том, что я видел подобную вещь однажды. Там нет места суевериям. во всём расчет. причем очень верный. а эти умные люди, ради спасения остальных - прикрываются религией. никто массово сейчас не убивает. просто бывает до сих пор на нашей планете у некоторых выбор: или он(она), больной(ая) и умирающий, но у которого есть истерящая родня, или весь род. Все эти вещи продиктованы прежде всего здравым смыслом."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_14.html#msg302645
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:08 
"извините, я тут уже всех похоже обидел, кого только мог. 
просто вы все говорите голословно или читая литературу. но своими глазами не видели и не имели возможности понять мотивы и смысл содеянного. я тоже не претендую на истину в последней инстанции, но это не голословные утверждения."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_14.html#msg302651
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:12 
"я бы назвал это некоей формой эвтаназии..."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_15.html#msg302660
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:27 
"мать, женщину лет 30. молодую и привлекательную. а лечить мы пытались её дочь. но тот антибиотик печень сажает точно(наш врач сказал, что он даже сибирскую язву в лёгкой форме лечит). а никаких современных достижений медицины у нас не было. иначе бы лечили без этого. Когда отошел от всей ерунды, которой наелся и накурился - простите за подробность, блевал в кустах долго. ото всего одновременно. и от зелий и от увиденного."

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_15.html#msg302670
Moogul 23 дек 2010 20:36 
"вы в Индии? давайте встретимся, я отвечу на все вопросы"

----------


## Германн

http://www.indostan.ru/forum/61_14234_0.html#msg301762
"Moogul 21 дек 2010 20:49  
хотите увидеть человеческие жертвоприношения? точно хотите? тогда езжайте в Трипуру (...) когда доберетесь до Трипуры ищите место под названием Гандачерра" 

Ради интереса, посмотрел Gandacherra. Языки: Bengali and Kokborok, English. Расположен в штате Трипура: http://www.whereincity.com/india/tripura/dhalai.php Населённые пункты района Гандачерры: Ambassa, 
Gandacherra, Longtharai Valley, Kamalpur. Достопримечательности: Kamaleswari Mandir (Temple) Kamaleswari is another name of Goddess Kali. Kamalpur the largest Sub-divisional Town has been named after the temple. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripura Hindus believe that Tripureshwari is the patron goddess of Tripura and an aspect of Shakti. Durga puja, Kali puja http://voices.yahoo.com/video/mela-t...i-4675015.html Tripureshwari: Kali puja

Там есть не только племена и наскальные эдикты Ашоки. Разумеется, это не значит, что автор постинга на Индостан.ру имел в виду прихожан храма Кали. Точно так же, как жрец храма Кали в Бенгалии, они  ни при чём: дело не в современном шактизме, а в буквальном понимании древних шактистских текстов отдельными людьми (учитывая содержание по-прежнему авторитетных для шактов текстов, есть основания предполагать). Если Moogul пишет правду, конечно.

Я что-нибудь придумал, уважаемые Shus и Леся Ди?

----------


## Ашвария

> "Moogul . . .
> Я что-нибудь придумал, уважаемые Shus и Леся Ди?


Да  :Smilie: 
Вы не существующую проблему себе придумали. И нисколько неинтересно, что этот участник чужого сайта для развития собственной популярности там пишет. Много чего где пишецца и молчицца.
Вон в Индии больше миллиарда населения, и в некоторых штатах до 30% Мусульман, которые об Индуистах денежным заезжим туристам ещё не такое расскажут.
И в СМИ вообще не хочу рассказывать как искажают факты, особенно в двойном переводе через не присутствовавших на месте лиц.
Вон в центре (географическом) Европы, к примеру, в одном городе даже миллиона людей нет, а по факту за год наберётся информации об особо извращённых убийствах больше и гаже того что Вы в интернете понасобирали. Один пример (эт мне его привезли в экспертизу через час после преступления, так что это не с третьих рук). Зарубил собственную 8-летнюю дочь. Спрашиваю мотив. Отвечает: хотел футбол смотреть, а она переключала на аэробику. Подробности упускаю вместо одной. Этого в деле нет. Спрашивает: *а мне массаж будет?* Это, говорю, ыышшо не конечная остановка афтомобиля, ну и т.д. культурно так, не возбуждённо, отвечаю.
Вообще, уважаемый Германн, желания имеют такое нехорошее свойство сбываться, а мысли просто так из ничего в голове не возникают. Ежели хотите об этом поговорить, есть на такое личная пошта.

----------


## Tong Po

> Специально для Shus:
> 
> Не только о Калика-пуране, но и о Карпурадистотре, Кумари-тантре, Нила-тантре. Сотня-другая миллионов шактов и шиваитов неизбежно должна была оставить следы. Пока не могу найти ни одного канонически выверенного (со ссылками на авторитетный для шактов корпус текстов) неодобрения Калика-пураны, Карпурадистотры, Кумари-тантры и Нила-Тантры - при том, что эти тексты входят в число авторитетных для шактов текстов. Дадите пруфлинк?


Да ни в одной пуране или ином смрити иные конкретные смрити не осуждаются и не критикуются - могут критиковаться только воззрения, не более того. И то - это делается даже не в смрити, а в бхашьях, тиках и т.п. В буддийских сутрах, кстати, тоже ни одна конкретная шастра не критикуется - также критикуются лишь неверные воззрения, даже не критикуются, а разъясняются.

А найти критику кровавых жертвоприношений как таковых в индуистких шастрах очень даже можно. Ну и в буддийских, само собой.

----------


## Tong Po

> Полезно заранее знать, с кем имеешь дело в лице индуистского тантрика: с поклонником "Карпурадистотры" http://shantira.narod.ru/ritual/gimn...adi_stotra.htm или нет.


и часто Вы имеете дело с индуистскими тантриками, Хоть одного живьём-то видели? Хоть раз? Я вот видел и ничё - жыв! :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (25.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Зарубил собственную 8-летнюю дочь. Спрашиваю мотив. Отвечает: хотел футбол смотреть, а она переключала на аэробику.


Вот именно, очень важен мотив. Если авторитетный религиозный текст - "Карпурадистотра" - показывает в т.ч. человеческое  жертвоприношение как способ обрести милость Кали и покинуть круг перерождений, тем самым формируется мотивация принести человеческую жертву. Что лишает авторитетности этот текст; либо осуждает буквальность его понимания в наши дни? http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...raadistotr.htm 

Прежде, чем идти к буддистам с разговорами о йоге и освобождении, сторонникам шактизма нужно навести порядок в собственной религии. Доктринально защитить индуизм от возможности рецидивов такой архаики.

(Лучше же не искать Бога в далёкой Индии, когда в России есть традиционные религии без проблем шактизма.)




> А найти критику кровавых жертвоприношений как таковых в индуистких шастрах очень даже можно.


С этого индуистам (не отвергающим шактизм, или самим шактам) и следует начинать на БФ. Это дело благое.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот именно, очень важен мотив. Если авторитетный религиозный текст - "Карпурадистотра" - показывает в т.ч. человеческое  жертвоприношение как способ обрести милость Кали и покинуть круг перерождений, тем самым формируется мотивация принести человеческую жертву. Что лишает авторитетности этот текст; либо осуждает буквальность его понимания в наши дни? http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...raadistotr.htm 
> 
> Прежде, чем идти к буддистам с разговорами о йоге и освобождении, сторонникам шактизма нужно навести порядок в собственной религии. Доктринально защитить индуизм от возможности рецидивов такой архаики.
> 
> (Лучше же не искать Бога в далёкой Индии, когда в России есть традиционные религии без проблем шактизма.)
> 
> 
> С этого индуистам (не отвергающим шактизм, или самим шактам) и следует начинать на БФ. Это дело благое.


Германн, ни шайвы, ни шакты, ни вайшнавы, ни йоги Вам ничего не должны и, я уверен, они к Вам не приходят. Они приходят к ЕСДЛ, а он приходит к ним:

http://dalailama.ru/gallery/1418-photo-news.html
http://dalailama.ru/gallery/1546-photo-news.html
http://dalailama.ru/gallery/342-india-habitat.html

----------


## Tong Po

> (Лучше же не искать Бога в далёкой Индии, когда в России есть традиционные религии без проблем шактизма.)
> 
> 
> С этого индуистам (не отвергающим шактизм, или самим шактам) и следует начинать на БФ. Это дело благое.


Эти проблемы есть, в основном, у Вас в голове. В РПЦ - проблемы иные. И их воззрения с точки зрения Дхармы - ложные.

На БФ, практически, нет индуистов и шактов. Разве что Леся Ди (и то - вряд ли) и Вантус (и то - вряд ли).

----------

Ашвария (26.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Эти проблемы есть, в основном, у Вас в голове. В РПЦ - проблемы иные. И их воззрения с точки зрения Дхармы - ложные.


Думаю, христианство ближе к Будда-Дхарме, чем шактизм: в христианстве безусловно есть сострадание. 
Мать Тереза, основавшая хоспис для нищих в Калигате (рядом с храмом Кали) могла стать Бодхисаттвой http://motherteresa.ru/mother-teresa/bio/nirmal-hriday

----------


## Германн

> Германн, ни шайвы, ни шакты, ни вайшнавы, ни йоги Вам ничего не должны и, я уверен, они к Вам не приходят. Они приходят к ЕСДЛ, а он приходит к ним:
> 
> http://dalailama.ru/gallery/1418-photo-news.html
> http://dalailama.ru/gallery/1546-photo-news.html
> http://dalailama.ru/gallery/342-india-habitat.html


Процитировал реально существующие тексты, со ссылками на индуистские ресурсы, и дал ссылки на новости. Выводы каждый делает сам. Шактизм не просто учение без Шуньявады и без Бодхичитты, не одно из внешних учений - это религиозное движение с серьёзными проблемами, которые его адептами ещё не решены. Защита от рецидивов архаики, доктринальная, ещё не достроена. А исторические корни у шактизма - специфические.

Е.С. Далай-Лама встречается с ведантистами и нео-ведантистами (для них не авторитетны шактистские тексты). Не вижу на фотографиях именно шактов.

----------


## Германн

> и часто Вы имеете дело с индуистскими тантриками, Хоть одного живьём-то видели? Хоть раз? Я вот видел и ничё - жыв!


Вы можете дать гарантию, что Ваши знакомые шакты завтра не принесут кого-нибудь в жертву Кали? На чём основана Ваша уверенность, канонически-доктринально? (Интересует конкретика: тексты, цитаты.) Я вижу текст "Карпурадистотры" http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...raadistotr.htm на сайте "Санатана Дхарма" без каких-либо комментариев. А как понимались шактами такие тексты лет 200 назад, объективно известно по истории храма Кали Камакхья. Есть история буквального понимания ритуала: в живой традиции, такие тексты не были метафорой, и не отсылали исключительно к кладбищенскому мусору. Что же доктринально блокирует эту возможность сегодня?

----------


## Германн

По аналогии с буддизмом. Есть ли какой-то шактистский Ламрим, в котором человеческие жертвоприношения охарактеризованы как грех убийства по неведению (из-за ложных взглядов)?

----------


## Tong Po

> По аналогии с буддизмом. Есть ли какой-то шактистский Ламрим, в котором человеческие жертвоприношения охарактеризованы как грех убийства по неведению (из-за ложных взглядов)?


В шактизме нет литературы класса ламрим. Есть тантры. Разные. Зачастую противоречащие друг другу. Доколе Вы будете упорно игнорировать то, что Вам пишут?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы можете дать гарантию, что Ваши знакомые шакты завтра не принесут кого-нибудь в жертву Кали? На чём основана Ваша уверенность, канонически-доктринально? (Интересует конкретика: тексты, цитаты.) Я вижу текст "Карпурадистотры" http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...raadistotr.htm на сайте "Санатана Дхарма" без каких-либо комментариев. А как понимались шактами такие тексты лет 200 назад, объективно известно по истории храма Кали Камакхья. Есть история буквального понимания ритуала: в живой традиции, такие тексты не были метафорой, и не отсылали исключительно к кладбищенскому мусору. Что же доктринально блокирует эту возможность сегодня?


У меня нет знакомых шактов в Бенгалии. Я там вообще не был. Был в других местах. В каких - не Ваше дело.

----------


## Tong Po

> Процитировал реально существующие тексты, со ссылками на индуистские ресурсы, и дал ссылки на новости. Выводы каждый делает сам. Шактизм не просто учение без Шуньявады и без Бодхичитты, не одно из внешних учений - это религиозное движение с серьёзными проблемами, которые его адептами ещё не решены. Защита от рецидивов архаики, доктринальная, ещё не достроена. А исторические корни у шактизма - специфические.
> 
> Е.С. Далай-Лама встречается с ведантистами и нео-ведантистами (для них не авторитетны шактистские тексты). Не вижу на фотографиях именно шактов.



Зато я вижу на фото шайвов, йогов, вайшнавов. Почему не видите Вы я прекрасно понимаю - не владеете матчастью. Есть куча других фото в сети с ЕСДЛ и различными индуистами, мусульманами, сикхами, христианами. Прямо в их храмах. Сами ищите.

З.Ы. Германн, а какого фига Вы свои проблемы с шактами пытаетесь решать на БФ, где Ваши фобии мало кому интересны? Идите на индуистские форумы, благо таковые есть в изобилии.

----------


## Германн

> У меня нет знакомых шактов в Бенгалии. Я там вообще не был. Был в других местах. В каких - не Ваше дело.


Мне это и не интересно. Меня интересует - в чём заключается гарантия, что Ваши знакомые шакты завтра не станут приносить человеческие жертвы? Что шактов удержит, доктринально, от воспроизведения практик из прошлого этой традиции: если соответствующие тексты для них по-прежнему сакральны? А что удержит от буквального воспроизведения человеческих жертв новообращённых шактов в России, искренне уверовавших в индуистскую Кали и прочитавших "Карпурадистотру" (тот вариант текста, что на сайте "Санатана Дхарма" http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...adistotr.htm)? "О Темная, удивительные и чрезвычайные   совершенства  обретаются на каждом шагу теми Твоими почитателями, которые живя в это мире дают Тебе, в качестве подношения, удовлетворяющие тебя плоть с костями и волосами кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека. (19)"

----------


## Германн

> З.Ы. Германн, а какого фига Вы свои проблемы с шактами пытаетесь решать на БФ, где Ваши фобии мало кому интересны? Идите на индуистские форумы, благо таковые есть в изобилии.


Индуизм интересует меня только потому, что он смешивается с Будда-Дхармой (как пример: форум "Ясный Свет" Сураджа). Каждый десятый "тибетский" буддист допускает, что индуисты достигают Пробуждения: из новообращённых, не в традиционно буддийских республиках. Есть даже люди, сочетающие ньингмапинские и шактистские садханы Кали. Это делает предмет актуальным.

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне это и не интересно. Меня интересует - в чём заключается гарантия, что Ваши знакомые шакты завтра не станут приносить человеческие жертвы? Что шактов удержит, доктринально, от воспроизведения практик из прошлого этой традиции: если соответствующие тексты для них по-прежнему сакральны? А что удержит от буквального воспроизведения человеческих жертв новообращённых шактов в России, искренне уверовавших в индуистскую Кали и прочитавших "Карпурадистотру" (тот вариант текста, что на сайте "Санатана Дхарма" http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...adistotr.htm)? "О Темная, удивительные и чрезвычайные   совершенства  обретаются на каждом шагу теми Твоими почитателями, которые живя в это мире дают Тебе, в качестве подношения, удовлетворяющие тебя плоть с костями и волосами кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека. (19)"


УК, думаю. Хотя не уверен. Ну и как Вам уже *НЕОДНОКРАТНО УКАЗЫВАЛИ* почитание Кали разное. Бывает и без кровавых жертв. Причём такое более распостранено. *И НЕ ВО ВСЕХ ШАКТИЙСКИХ САМПРАДАЙЯХ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕТСЯ КАЛИЕА ПУРАНА.*

----------


## Tong Po

> Индуизм интересует меня только потому, что он смешивается с Будда-Дхармой.


Вами? Так не интересуйтесь и не мешайте. Среди форумчан, например, такого не заметил.

----------


## Германн

> УК, думаю. Хотя не уверен. Ну и как Вам уже *НЕОДНОКРАТНО УКАЗЫВАЛИ* почитание Кали разное. Бывает и без кровавых жертв. Причём такое более распостранено. *И НЕ ВО ВСЕХ ШАКТИЙСКИХ САМПРАДАЙЯХ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕТСЯ КАЛИЕА ПУРАНА.*


Не утверждаю, что почитание Кали обязательно кровавое. Проблемы не в современном шактизме, а в прошлом этой индийской традиции - которое иногда рецидивирует. Вы сейчас подтверждаете, что позитивные факторы, развивающие шактизм в лучшую сторону - это внешние факторы. Российские законы, вмешательство англичан в культы Индии: всё это внешние факторы. Изначально, шактизм другой.

----------


## Германн

> Вами? Так не интересуйтесь и не мешайте. Среди форумчан, например, такого не заметил.


Сурадж - один из форумчан. Фрагмент сайта http://kapala.narod.ru :
http://www.dharmabook.ru/__LIBRARY_C...D%A3%AC%A0.htm
"Sw. Santosh Suraj: *Практика Кали существует не только в Индуизме*. Существует линия "терма" в школе Нингма. Форма "Кродха Кали" ("Трома Накмо" по тибетски). Для данной практики необходимо посвящение и передача от ламы. Садхана (для имеющих посвящение) имеется здесь, в каталоге издательства Падма Паблишинг (ученики Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче). Данная практика уровня Маха Йоги, а также с ней связана практика Чод. Ее практика так же есть в учении Дзогчен. Посвящение в этот уровень практики недавно было в Нью Йорке (откуда я собственно и узнал, что Трома Накмо и есть Кали). Об этом смотреть здесь (русский перевод анонса ретрита на сайте "Капала").
Кстати, как-то я увидел фото Рамакришны, где он находится в "самадхи", концентрируясь на Кали: то же положение тела - левая рука у сердца с капалой (ритуальная чаша из человеческого черепа), правая рука в небе в "устрашающей" мудре, похоже что держит дригуг (тибетский ритуальный кинжал).
*Надеюсь что для поклонников Кали это будет интересная информация и еще одно направление, где можно получить садхану для практики и реализации Кали*."

____

Важно принципиально разграничить Ваджраяну и шактизм.
Это абсолютно разные, несовместимые традиции: с разной историей, с разным подходом к архаичным образам.
Нет ничего общего между индуистской Кали и буддийской Кали. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8038

----------


## Tong Po

> Сурадж - один из форумчан. Фрагмент сайта http://kapala.narod.ru :
> http://www.dharmabook.ru/__LIBRARY_C...D%A3%AC%A0.htm
> "Sw. Santosh Suraj: *Практика Кали существует не только в Индуизме*. Существует линия "терма" в школе Нингма. Форма "Кродха Кали" ("Трома Накмо" по тибетски). Для данной практики необходимо посвящение и передача от ламы. Садхана (для имеющих посвящение) имеется здесь, в каталоге издательства Падма Паблишинг (ученики Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче). Данная практика уровня Маха Йоги, а также с ней связана практика Чод. Ее практика так же есть в учении Дзогчен. Посвящение в этот уровень практики недавно было в Нью Йорке (откуда я собственно и узнал, что Трома Накмо и есть Кали). Об этом смотреть здесь (русский перевод анонса ретрита на сайте "Капала").
> Кстати, как-то я увидел фото Рамакришны, где он находится в "самадхи", концентрируясь на Кали: то же положение тела - левая рука у сердца с капалой (ритуальная чаша из человеческого черепа), правая рука в небе в "устрашающей" мудре, похоже что держит дригуг (тибетский ритуальный кинжал).
> *Надеюсь что для поклонников Кали это будет интересная информация и еще одно направление, где можно получить садхану для практики и реализации Кали*."
> 
> ____
> 
> Важно принципиально разграничить Ваджраяну и шактизм.
> ...


А что поделаешь, если такая практика в Ваджраяне есть? Это факт. С фактами спорить -идиотизм.

----------


## Tong Po

И вообще:



*
"Тантрические методы Ваджраяны основываются на индуистских методах, практиковавшихся ещё во времена Будды, хотя с тех пор их значение изменилось" 


Кюнзиг Шамар Римпоче.*

----------

Ашвария (26.05.2013), Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не утверждаю, что почитание Кали обязательно кровавое. Проблемы не в современном шактизме, а в прошлом этой индийской традиции - которое иногда рецидивирует. Вы сейчас подтверждаете, что позитивные факторы, развивающие шактизм в лучшую сторону - это внешние факторы. Российские законы, вмешательство англичан в культы Индии: всё это внешние факторы. Изначально, шактизм другой.


Изначально шактизм - *РАЗНЫЙ*. Сколько можно это повторять?!

----------


## Германн

> А что поделаешь, если такая практика в Ваджраяне есть? Это факт. С фактами спорить -идиотизм.


Неверно отталкиваться от божества - как будто божество существует вне системы буддизма либо  индуизма. Отталкиваться нужно от Шуньявады и Бодхичитты.



> Изначально шактизм - *РАЗНЫЙ*. Сколько можно это повторять?!


Шактизм объединяет в единое целое пиитет перед набором текстов, как то Калика-пурана, Карпурадистотра, Кумари-Тантра, Нила-Тантра. Это не значит, что архаичные ритуалы будут практиковаться буквально. Это значит, что сохраняется риск рецидива архаики. 
Шактисты в Индии (Вы правильно упомянули Рамакришну) - обычные верующие, как во всех религиях. Но источник шактизма, исторические корни, могут создавать проблемы. Пока эти тексты не получат в шактизме переосмысление настолько же авторитетное, как они сами.

----------


## Германн

> Кюнзиг Шамар Римпоче


Спасибо, интересная цитата, буду знать. А кто ещё так считает?

----------


## Tong Po

> Неверно отталкиваться от божества - как будто божество существует вне системы буддизма либо  индуизма. Отталкиваться нужно от Шуньявады и Бодхичитты.
> 
> Шактизм объединяет в единое целое пиитет перед набором текстов, как то Калика-пурана, Карпурадистотра, Кумари-Тантра, Нила-Тантра. Это не значит, что архаичные ритуалы будут практиковаться буквально. Это значит, что сохраняется риск рецидива архаики. 
> Шактисты в Индии (Вы правильно упомянули Рамакришну) - обычные верующие, как во всех религиях. Но источник шактизма, исторические корни, могут создавать проблемы. Пока эти тексты не получат в шактизме переосмысление настолько же авторитетное, как они сами.


В шактизме *НЕТ НИКАКОГО КАНОНА*. Вам это тоже уже неоднократно писали. Пиитет перед шабда-праманой есть во всех индийских религиозных течениях. 

Что касается авторитетных комментариев - найдите какого-нить авторитетного гуру и задайте ему вопрос. Хотя, может найтись ещё сотня гуру той же традиции, которые с ним не согласятся и другая сотня, которые согласятся. Так уж индуизм устроен.

----------


## Tong Po

> Спасибо, интересная цитата, буду знать. А кто ещё так считает?


А мне Щамарпы достаточно. См. мою традицию.

----------


## Германн

> В шактизме *НЕТ НИКАКОГО КАНОНА*. Вам это тоже уже неоднократно писали. Пиитет перед шабда-праманой есть во всех индийских религиозных течениях. .


Тем хуже для шактизма. Если позитивное развитие происходит под внешним влиянием, а не проявляется изнутри традиции, есть основания искать духовное начало вне шактизма: в английском пуританизме и т.д.




> Что касается авторитетных комментариев - найдите какого-нить авторитетного гуру и задайте ему вопрос. Хотя, может найтись ещё сотня гуру той же традиции, которые с ним не согласятся и другая сотня, которые согласятся. Так уж индуизм устроен.


А вот в буддизме есть моральная определённость. Все буддисты согласятся с тем, что человеческие жертвоприношения - убийства по неведению, что они есть зло.

----------


## Ашвария

> Мне это и не интересно. Меня интересует - в чём заключается гарантия, что Ваши знакомые шакты завтра не станут приносить человеческие жертвы? Что шактов удержит, доктринально, от воспроизведения практик из прошлого этой традиции: если соответствующие тексты для них по-прежнему сакральны? А что удержит от буквального воспроизведения человеческих жертв новообращённых шактов в России, искренне уверовавших в индуистскую Кали и прочитавших "Карпурадистотру" (тот вариант текста, что на сайте "Санатана Дхарма" http://www.sanatanadharma.udm.net/sh...adistotr.htm)? "О Темная, удивительные и чрезвычайные   совершенства  обретаются на каждом шагу теми Твоими почитателями, которые живя в это мире дают Тебе, в качестве подношения, удовлетворяющие тебя плоть с костями и волосами кота, верблюда, овцы, быка, козла или человека. (19)"


Ладно.
Осё Вам на сотый раз поведаю страшную тайну.
Поскольку Шива, которого Шакти, есть Иша, Гиреша, Пареша, Нареша, Билвеша, -
в том числе Гиреша, в переводе Любитель Гор, - многие монахи и другие садхаки бреют голову налысо. Руссо-туристо и центрально-африкано таких шактов без уточнения: буддист ли перед ними или индуист-монах, или кришнаит это *отдавший волосы Кришне* - это дословно так как обет, - всех и каждого оптом называют лысиками (русский) или камунё (суахили).
Так вот. Из одного публичного выступления ДхармаПитаДжи в кратчайшем переводе на общепонятный.
Волосы ваши Богу ни в жисть ни грамма не нужны. Тем более они у вас [индусов] как правило чёрные. А чёрный кэш - это [игра слов] демон такой бывает. То что вы оголяете темя подобно вершине высоких Гималаев - это почитание Единого как Гиреша. Есть ум, сверхум, ... и все эти виды ума должны быть однонаправлены к Запредельному уму [Праджня Принцип объясняется]. И всё тело человеку дано для следования Дхарме. Да, с костями. Руки, чтобы помогать другим и никому не вредить (Help ever hurt never), ноги чтобы ходить в Храм, и т.д..
Это было сказано не для тупейших, конечно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тем хуже для шактизма. Если позитивное развитие происходит под внешним влиянием, а не проявляется изнутри традиции, есть основания искать духовное начало вне шактизма: в английском пуританизме и т.д.
> 
> 
> А вот в буддизме есть моральная определённость. Все буддисты согласятся с тем, что человеческие жертвоприношения - убийства по неведению, что они есть зло.


Вы чё реально не понимаете, что *нету и никогда не было никакого единого шактизма*?  Были и есть множество религиозных течений, объединённых под этим термином по признаку главенства "женской", "энергийной" высшей силы. В качестве которой могли выступать и Кали, и Ума, и Дурга, и Тара, и Лакшми, и Радха, и Амбика и...много кто ещё.
Позитивное развиьие какого конкретно шактизма? Который практиковался в Камакхье или в Матхуре? Или в Кашмире? Или в Керале? 

Да согласятся. И что?

----------

Shus (26.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы чё реально не понимаете, что *нету и никогда не было никакого единого шактизма*?  Были и есть множество религиозных течений, объединённых под этим термином по признаку главенства "женской", "энергийной" высшей силы. В качестве которой могли выступать и Кали, и Ума, и Дурга, и Тара, и Лакшми, и Радха, и Амбика и...много кто ещё.
> Позитивное развиьие какого конкретно шактизма? Который практиковался в Камакхье или в Матхуре? Или в Кашмире? Или в Керале?


Есть единые ценности: носителями этих ценностей являются авторитетные для людей тексты.
Шактистская система ценностей, выходит, такова - что позитив привносится извне. Например, англичанами.




> Да согласятся. И что?


Буддийская система ценностей, выходит, такова - что позитив идёт изнутри. Буддизм светит своим светом.

----------


## Tong Po

> У шактов есть единые ценности, носителями этих ценностей являются авторитетные для них тексты. Шактистская система ценностей, выходит, такова - что позитив привносится извне шактизма.
> 
> 
> Буддийская система ценностей, выходит, такова - что позитив идёт изнутри буддизма.


Угу. Только вот тексты у разных шактов - разные. Можете гайти чего-нибудь про жертвоприношения, ну например, в Тарабхактирахасья-тантре? А?

----------


## Германн

> Угу. Только вот тексты у разных шактов - разные. Можете гайти чего-нибудь про жертвоприношения, ну например, в Тарабхактирахасья-тантре? А?


Тексты разные. Но авторитет, сакральность Калика-пураны и Карпурадистотры _признают_ все шакты, насколько понимаю. Шиваиты же, как правило, _не отрицают_ их сакральность: просто сами им не следуют.

Это создаёт религиозную общность людей (_признающих_ и не _отрицающих_), объединённых вокруг текстов.

Шактисты могут понимать сакральные тексты метафорически, или как-то иначе уходить от буквализма: так и происходит. Но их окружение - на которое тоже влияют эти тексты - рискует повести себя так, как это было до прихода англичан. Доктринальная защита от возвращения к историческим корням шактизма ещё не доработана.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тексты разные. Но авторитет, сакральность Калика-пураны и Карпурадистотры признаётся всеми шактами.



У Вас есть статистика?! У меня нет. И, насколько я понимаю, Калика Пурана - текст довольно поздний (10-11 в.н.э.), составленный в Ассаме. Вряд ли он был широко распространён, например, в Пенджабе или Тамилнаду...

Так что , насчёт Тарабхактирахасьи? Проигнорируете, как обычно? Или кинетесь доказывать, что садхаки этой тантры в обязательном порядке должны использовать Калика Пурану?

----------


## Shus

> Вы чё реально не понимаете, что *нету и никогда не было никакого единого шактизма*?


Через десять минут:




> ....Но авторитет, сакральность Калика-пураны и Карпурадистотры признают все шакты, *насколько понимаю*. Шиваиты же, как правило, не отрицают их сакральность.....
> Это создаёт религиозную общность людей, объединённых вокруг текстов: общность "шиваитов" (шире) и в ней общность "шактистов" (уже).


 :Big Grin:

----------

Tong Po (26.05.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это создаёт религиозную общность людей, объединённых вокруг текстов: общность "шиваитов" (шире) и в ней общность "шактистов" (уже). Шактисты могут понимать сакральные тексты метафорически, или как-то иначе уходить от буквализма, что и происходит. Но их окружение - на которое влияют тексты - вполне может вести себя так, как это было до прихода англичан. Текст может сработать буквально.


И? Тексты разные. Общности, следовательно, разные. Есть и те, кто практикуют кровавые жертвоприношения до сих пор ( видел таких), есть и те, кто не практикует и *НИКОГДА ЭТОГО НЕ ДЕЛАЛИ*, независимо от англичан.

----------


## Германн

> У Вас есть статистика?! У меня нет. И, насколько я понимаю, Калика Пурана - текст довольно поздний (10-11 в.н.э.), составленный в Ассаме. Вряд ли он был широко распространён, например, в Пенджабе или Тамилнаду...
> 
> Так что , насчёт Тарабхактирахасьи? Проигнорируете, как обычно? Или кинетесь доказывать, что садхаки этой тантры в обязательном порядке должны использовать Калика Пурану?


Авторитет, сакральность Калика-пураны и Карпурадистотры _признают_ все шакты, насколько понимаю. Шиваиты же, как правило, _не отрицают_ их сакральность: просто сами им не следуют. Это создаёт религиозную общность людей (_признающих_ и не _отрицающих_ сакральность), объединённых вокруг священных текстов. 

Сакральный статус текстов естественным образом создаёт ситуацию, когда-то кто-то берётся их практиковать: если текст _признаётся_ сакральным. Не исключено, даже буквально: что не обязательно осуждается теми, кто _не отрицает_ сакральность текста, и может даже одобряться теми, кто _признаёт_ текст сакральным.

----------


## Германн

> И? Тексты разные. Общности, следовательно, разные. Есть и те, кто практикуют кровавые жертвоприношения до сих пор ( видел таких), есть и те, кто не практикует и *НИКОГДА ЭТОГО НЕ ДЕЛАЛИ*, независимо от англичан.


А что запрещает последним их практиковать (включая человеческие жертвоприношения)? Сакральный статус текста создаёт ситуацию, когда-то кто-то берётся его практиковать: если текст _признаётся_ им сакральным. Не исключено, что даже буквально, как до прихода англичан.

----------


## Ашвария

> Авторитет, сакральность Калика-пураны и Карпурадистотры _признают_ все шакты, насколько понимаю. Шиваиты же, как правило, _не отрицают_ их сакральность: просто сами им не следуют. Это создаёт религиозную общность людей (_признающих_ и не _отрицающих_ сакральность), объединённых вокруг священных текстов. 
> 
> Сакральный статус текстов естественным образом создаёт ситуацию, когда-то кто-то берётся их практиковать (если текст _признаётся_ сакральным): не исключено, даже буквально (что, скорей всего, не осуждается теми, кто _не отрицает_ сакральность текста).


Это Вы про себя говорите  :Smilie: 
Только прошу Вас к создаванию этакой общности призывать вне этого форума.
И вообще. Вы кроме своих личных постов в этой теме хоть что-то читаете? Или буковками токо любуетесь?
Вам же на русском языке объяснили сотню раз:
нет вообще тут Ваших воображаемых шактов. И слово Шакти переводится как сила энергии. Потому каждое живое существо в той или иной мере шакти обладает. А на календаре сейчас эра, которая называется Кали-юга. Соответственно то что Вы не любите ту эру в которой мы все сейчас живём, это Ваше личное горе. Когда наступит Сатья-юга, Вам лично сообщат, уж поверьте на слово. И за то что в голове у сансарных жителей творится в Кали-югу, этот форум ответственности не несёт. И почитание Матери есть во всех религиях мира, и это можно сказать один из самых древних культов вообще. И всё, ссылок не будет. Идите к дяде Гуглу. Там всего немерено: Ума, Кали, КалаЧакра (и на правой верхней руке Вишну тоже), Дурга, Парвати, Гаятри, Лакшми, Сарасвати и т.д..

----------


## Германн

Давайте говорить конкретно о тех шактах, для которых сакральны Калика-пурана и Карпурадистотра. Переводы этих текстов разошлись в Рунете. Есть общность людей, объединённых верой в сакральность двух этих текстов. Кроме этой веры, общность ничто не объединяет, внутри себя она распадается на множество групп с нечёткими границами. Все эти люди верят в женский, творящий аспект Бога: в Шакти, и в возможность получить милость Шакти, практикуя согласно двум этим священным текстам. Как они это делают (буквально, не буквально) - уже другой вопрос. Это называется "религиозное движение".

К ним относится всё сказанное выше.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Спасибо, интересная цитата, буду знать. А кто ещё так считает?


Речь про чакры и управление энергиями, что в том или ином виде присутствует во множестве других традиций, а не про какие-то сущностные моменты. А так там далее Шамар Ринпоче хорошо проехался по индуизму :Smilie:

----------

Германн (26.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> И вообще:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Тантрические методы Ваджраяны основываются на индуистских методах, практиковавшихся ещё во времена Будды, хотя с тех пор их значение изменилось" 
> 
> 
> Кюнзиг Шамар Римпоче.*


Большое спасибо за эту цитату.
Также прошу Вас обратить внимание:
нет тут слова шакты, и нет даже относительно практик, применяемых в индуизме, слова тантра.
Сейчас вот пытаясь найти аналоги некоторых практик о которых я практически в курсе и которые применяются в индуизме, - именно аналога тантры в буддизме не нахожу; там другое. Вплоть до того что текст может быть общедоступным, его могут некоторые даже петь со сцены, мудры иные люди могут сколько угодно повторять, а эффекта не будет. Тем индуистские практики надёжно защищены. И впрочем буддийские тантры тоже защищены от искажений (по-другому невозможно).
Это радует. И в этой защите общее тоже, да.
Между прочим (это есть в свободном доступе) Индра - Держатель Ваджра - никогда никому не давал его рассмотреть.

----------


## Германн

> Речь про чакры и управление энергиями, что в том или ином виде присутствует во множестве других традиций, а не про какие-то сущностные моменты. А так там далее Шамар Ринпоче хорошо проехался по индуизму


Интересно, на что содержательно опирался Шамар Ринпоче. У меня нет данных, что учение о чакрах было где-то до буддизма. В Палийском каноне уже есть концентрация на разных точках тела. Развитые тантры индуизма появились - с чакрами - после Гухьясамаджи. Натурфилософия энергий тела уже была до буддизма, в Китае и Греции: но не факт, исторически, что в индуизме.

----------


## Германн

> Сейчас вот пытаясь найти аналоги некоторых практик о которых я практически в курсе и которые применяются в индуизме, - именно аналога тантры в буддизме не нахожу; там другое.


*Вот именно: ничего общего*. Без Шуньявады и Бодхичитты нет Тантры.

----------


## Ашвария

> *Вот именно: ничего общего*. Без Шуньявады и Бодхичитты нет Тантры.


Вы не поняли. :Smilie: 
Даже это надо перевернуть вверх тормашками, да? и где Вам прок от этого, да?
Вот: без бодхичитты вообще не бывает никакой цивилизации.
Взращивание бодхичитты есть путь духовности.
Наука, лишённая духовности, в древней Индии вообще не считалась образованием.
И вот это вот не из Буддизма, а из Вед:
 все мы возникли как волны из океана Бытия-Сознания-Блаженства, и по завершении возмущения поверхности мирового океана вернёмся в эту же Родину (специально очень примерный перевод).
Геррманн, это же говорила о названии ТЕРМИНА и о некоторых важных особенностях Тантры. А не знание о наличии практик подобных по результатам Тантре буддизма в индуизме совершенно не означает их отсутствие, самих успешных практик [воплощения Дхармы, а не ухода от соответствия ей].

----------


## Германн

> И вот это вот не из Буддизма, а из Вед:
>  все мы возникли как волны из океана Бытия-Сознания-Блаженства, и по завершении возмущения поверхности мирового океана вернёмся в эту же Родину (специально очень примерный перевод).


Здесь вместо пустоты - субстанция (подкладка опыта): единый Бог. Нет Шуньявады с несубстанциональной пустотой. Где нет познания шуньяты - нет Бодхичитты. В этом принципиальная разница между буддизмом и индуизмом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Речь про чакры и управление энергиями, что в том или ином виде присутствует во множестве других традиций, а не про какие-то сущностные моменты. А так там далее Шамар Ринпоче хорошо проехался по индуизму


 Он не по индуизму вообще проехался, а по людям, использующим религиозность в корыстных целях, на примере индуизма. Мог бы и на примере средневекового Тибета тоже самое сделать. 
И это смысла самой цитаты никак не отменяет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Здесь вместо пустоты - субстанция (подкладка опыта): единый Бог. Нет Шуньявады с несубстанциональной пустотой. Где нет познания шуньяты - нет Бодхичитты. В этом принципиальная разница между буддизмом и индуизмом.


Ну и что? Чего Вы эту "мантру" из темы в тему мусолите?

----------


## Tong Po

> *Вот именно: ничего общего*. Без Шуньявады и Бодхичитты нет Тантры.


*Буддийской* тантры нет. А индуистская вполне себе есть.

----------


## Германн

> *Буддийской* тантры нет. А индуистская вполне себе есть.


Для шакто-буддистов. Да, я знаю, это каждый десятый в БЦ за пределами традиционно буддийских республик.
Буддийская Тантра от Учителя Кагью: http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/dmat15.html

----------


## Tong Po

> Для шакто-буддистов. Да, я знаю, это каждый десятый в БЦ за пределами традиционно буддийских республик.


Вы вообще нормальный или нет? Для каких шакто-буддистов?! Есть такой *ФАКТ*: существуют буддийские и индуистские тантры. И признание этого *ОЧЕВИДНОГО ФАКТА* не делает кого-либо шакто-буддистом, во-впервых. Ну а во-вторых, в индологии есть такая классификация шактизма - зависимый и независимый. Так вот зависимый шактизм существует в рамках буддизма (например, почитание Тары, Ваджраварахи и т.п.) и вайшнавизма, шайвизма (например почитание Радхи в гаудийя-вайшнавизме или Бхайрави в кашмирском шайвизме), не зависимый шактизм - это, собственно шактизм вне рамок буддизма и вайшнавизма с шиваизмом ( те же культы Камарупы, например). Так что шакто-буддисты вполне себе традиционно существуют, существовали и будут существовать в рамках традиционной Ваджраяны. В традиционных буддийских республиках и странах в том числе.

----------


## Германн

> Вы вообще нормальный или нет? Для каких шакто-буддистов?! Есть такой *ФАКТ*: существуют буддийские и индуистские тантры. И признание этого *ОЧЕВИДНОГО ФАКТА* не делает кого-либо шакто-буддистом, во-впервых. Ну а во-вторых, в индологии есть такая классификация шактизма - зависимый и независимый. Так вот зависимый шактизм существует в рамках буддизма (например, почитание Тары, Ваджраварахи и т.п.) и вайшнавизма, шайвизма (например почитание Радхи в гаудийя-вайшнавизме или Бхайрави в кашмирском шайвизме), не зависимый шактизм - это, собственно шактизм вне рамок буддизма и вайшнавизма с шиваизмом ( те же культы Камарупы, например). Так что шакто-буддисты вполне себе традиционно существуют, существовали и будут существовать в рамках традиционной Ваджраяны. В традиционных буддийских республиках и странах в том числе.


Для традиционного буддизма это полная ахинея. Для научной буддологии аналогично. Шактизм это почитание женского аспекта единого Бога, с признанием сакральности Вед (последнее отличает шактизм от не-индийской мистики); вне теистической парадигмы шактизм невозможен как религиозное явление. Женские божества, как таковые, не имеют отношения к шактизму (иногда его необоснованно удревняют за счёт обычного язычества); равно как и женские формы Будд (не Бога) существуют вне шактизма. Это разные религиозные явления: т.к. в буддизме Бога нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Для традиционного буддизма это полная ахинея. Для научной буддологии аналогично. Шактизм это почитание женского аспекта единого Бога, с признанием сакральности Вед (последнее отличает шактизм от не-индийской мистики); вне теистической парадигмы шактизм невозможен как религиозное явление. Женские божества, как таковые, не имеют отношения к шактизму (иногда его необоснованно удревняют за счёт обычного язычества); равно как и женские формы Будд (не Бога) существуют вне шактизма. Это разные религиозные явления: т.к. в буддизме Бога нет.



Для традиционного индуизма - тоже. Так как это классификация западной науки. А с традиционной точки зрения индуизма *ВООБЩЕ НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ*. Есть Санатана Дхарма. При чэтом многие шактистские и шайвистские сампрадайи *НЕ ПРИЗНАЮТ АВТОРИТЕТА ВЕД*. Многие ставят авторитет Вед ниже авторитета своих агам и нигам. В науке шактизмом принято считать почитание женского начала вообще (безо всяких аспектов единого бога):

"Эпоха кристаллизации шактизма (300 - 700 гг. н. э.). Приходится на период правление Гуптов и еще более позднее время. Эта эпоха характеризируется следующими чертами: во-первых, появлением независимого шактизма, во-вторых, складыванием концепции единого женского начала, в-третьих, организационным оформлением шактистского культа, то есть появлением шактистских сект и цепей ученической преемственности. Что касается вышеупомянутой первой черты, то здесь необходимо пояснение. *В академической науке шактистские элементы, присутствующие в рамках вишнуизма и шиваизма (а также буддизма и джайнизма), получили наименование зависимого шактизма.* В зависимом шактизме богине поклоняются как сущности, второстепенной по отношению к мужскому божеству и зависимой от него. Но в эпоху Гуптов появляется и независимый шактизм, в котором Богиня, отождествляемая с высшей реальностью, сама ставится выше всех божеств, которые считаются ее проявлениями, ей подвластными (Бхаттачарья, с. 96). Эта Богиня наиболее часто зовется Шакти (санскр. "сила"), Махадеви (санскр. "великая богиня") или просто Деви (ср. Дивия, имя верховного божества в крито-микенской мифологии (Рыбаков, с. 366))."

----------


## Германн

> Многие ставят авторитет Вед ниже авторитета своих агам и нигам.


Вот именно: сакральность Вед в шактизме признаётся, в отличие от европейской мистики (сходной с Шакти интерпретацией Шхины у каббалистов, Софии у Владимира Соловьёва и т.д.) 




> В науке шактизмом принято считать почитание женского начала вообще (безо всяких аспектов единого бога):


Это не наука, а гуманитарное знание, в одном из его бесчисленных вывертов. Определение должно определять. Шактизм это явление религиозной жизни Индии, а почитание женского начала встречается в разных культурах, и значение почитания разное.




> Что касается вышеупомянутой первой черты, то здесь необходимо пояснение. *В академической науке шактистские элементы, присутствующие в рамках вишнуизма и шиваизма (а также буддизма и джайнизма), получили наименование зависимого шактизма.* В зависимом шактизме богине поклоняются как сущности, второстепенной по отношению к мужскому божеству и зависимой от него.


Дано негодное определение. Каббала, например - не шактизм.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот именно: сакральность Вед в шактизме признаётся, в отличие от европейской мистики (сходной с Шакти интерпретацией Шхины у каббалистов, Софии у Владимира Соловьёва и т.д.) 
> 
> 
> Это не наука, а гуманитарное знание, в одном из его бесчисленных вывертов. Определение должно определять. Шактизм это явление религиозной жизни Индии - почитание женского начала встречается в разных культурах; значение почитания разное.
> 
> 
> Ерунда написана. Каббала, например - не шактизм.



Ё-моё! как же всё запущено-то!

Прочитать полностью никак не удаётся, да? Повторю ещё раз (уж не помню в который):

"Первой из них стала кали-кула (Шри-Кали-кула, каула-дхарма, кулачара). Это *антагонистическая по отношению к ведической традиции школа*, зародилась скорее всего, в Камарупе (ныне Ассам), цепь учительской преемственности восходит примерно к 4 в. н. э. Было широко распространено в Кашмире в 9-11 веках. В настоящее время господствует в северной и восточной Индии и в Непале. Кали-кула имеет множество поднаправлений, поэтому нередко всех приверженцев тантризма левой руки называют кауликами. Последователи кали-кулы используют методы тантры «левой руки», которые считаются неприемлемыми для индуистов (употребление в пищу мяса, рыбы и вина, сексуальные обряды, также игнорируют в своем кругу предписания и запреты, связанные с кастовой системой), поэтому они как бы *находятся в оппозиции к ведической (брахманистской) системе* и отдают предпочтение авторитету тантр и собственных учителей. Основные авторитетные тексты - написанные позднее тантры Малинивиджая, Рудроямала, Триширобхайрава (Пахомов 2002, с. 88; Тантрический путь, с. 55)."

А науки бывают в том числе и гуманитарные. Вы, видимо, не в курсе.

А где ж там хоть единое слово о Каббале?! Там есть про шиваизм, вишнуизм, буддизм и джайнизм. Про Каббалу - нет ничего...

----------


## Германн

> Вы вообще нормальный или нет? Для каких шакто-буддистов?! (...) Так что шакто-буддисты вполне себе традиционно существуют, существовали и будут существовать в рамках традиционной Ваджраяны. В традиционных буддийских республиках и странах в том числе.


Хорошая иллюстрация: когда шакто-буддизм критикуется, его "нет" - а когда нет критики, он превозносится, как норма для традиционного буддизма. Шакто-буддизм это ересь: смешение Будда-Дхармы с не-Дхармой. У этих учений несовместимая онтология: их невозможно сочетать, не уничтожив одну из метафизических картин в пользу другой. В подвёрстывании буддизма под теизм нет ничего хорошего, с буддийской точки зрения: это уничтожение Учения, замена Шуньявады субстанционализмом, и утрата Прибежища с Бодхичиттой.

----------


## Tong Po

> Хорошая иллюстрация: когда шакто-буддизм критикуется, его "нет" - а когда нет критики, он превозносится, как норма. Шакто-буддизм это ересь: смешение Будда-Дхармы с не-Дхармой.


То есть "Хвала и обращение к двадцати одной Таре" (http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...raise-21-tara/) - ересь? Ну-ну...

----------


## Германн

Научное определение должно определять. Предельно чётко, недвусмысленно.



> поэтому они как бы *находятся в оппозиции к ведической (брахманистской) системе* и отдают предпочтение авторитету тантр и собственных учителей. Основные авторитетные тексты - написанные позднее тантры Малинивиджая, Рудроямала, Триширобхайрава (Пахомов 2002, с. 88; Тантрический путь, с. 55)."


"Отдают предпочтение" - подразумевает признание сакральности Вед. Каббалисты не "отдают предпочтение" Торе перед Ведами, а не признают последние сакральными. Это отличие каббалы от шактизма, отличие Шхины от Шакти.




> А где ж там хоть единое слово о Каббале?! Там есть про шиваизм, вишнуизм, буддизм и джайнизм. Про Каббалу - нет ничего...


Определение должно определять: "зависимый шактизм" же можно отыскать в несовместимых с индуизмом религиях, что абсурдно. Почитание Праджни не связано с идеей Шакти, сам тантризм как технический подход заимствован индуистами из буддизма. Система божество+мандала+йога+текст впервые появляется именно в буддизме, что объективно (исторически) проверяемо. 

Что касается йоги (не Тантры), вопрос спорный: но всё, что известно о йогах-шраманах, истории известно исключительно из буддийских источников - все остальные источники слишком поздние. У небуддистов были представления о дхьянах, о жизненных силах тела - но не факт, что были представления о чакрах. Чакры встречаются в поздних Упанишадах, а они возникли в 7-8 веке нашей эры: если подкреплять хронологию Упанишад объективными фактами, а не брахманской традицией. По комментариям датируются тексты: первый же комментарий на Упанишады - это карики Гаудапады, 8 век. Не факт, что Упанишады вообще существовали раньше 8 века, но можно допустить, что первые сформировались в 3 веке (никак не раньше: иначе ссылки на Упанишады с их названиями были бы в "Брахма-сутре", 2 век нашей эры). Если сама "Брахма-сутра" - в которой есть и критика идей виджнянавады - не появилась в 5 веке. (Опять-таки, первый комментатор "Брахма-сутры" - Шанкара, начало 9 века).

В "Брахма-сутре" критика идей виджнянавады (что 4 век н.э.) есть, а ссылок на названия Упанишад в ней - нет. И в "Брахма-сутре" критикуется санкхья, а комментарий на Патанджали и 4 книга "Йога-сутр" в 6 веке Вьясой написаны. Исходя из контекста, "Брахма-сутра" более всего похожа на текст 5 века н.э.: поскольку это критика идей виджнянавады, санкхьи. Первые Упанишады зародились в это же время, никак не раньше не называющей их "Брахма-сутры": в 5 веке. В начале 6 века жил Панини, стал популярным культ единого Бога Шивы (первые статуэтки Шивы-Натараджи), почему текст Панини и назван "Шива-сутрами".

Поздняя Мандукья-упанишада (упоминающая чакры) несёт следы влияния виджнянавады, в ней есть описание чакры. По комментарию Гаудапады, это 8 век. То есть Мандукья-упанишада - современник Гухьясамаджи, конец 7 века. Какой же тут приоритет индуизма по чакрам? Что касается концентрации на разных точках тела, такая же практика есть и в Никаях: в Палийском каноне. Приоритета у коренного текста Патанджали (2 век н.э.) нет. 

Жизненные силы тела знали Гиппократ и даосы (данных такой древности по индуизму нет). Нет ни малейших оснований выводить буддийский тантризм из индуистского, даже из санкхья-йоги: это противоречит фактам.

----------


## Tong Po

> Научное определение должно определять. Предельно чётко, недвусмысленно.
> 
> "Отдают предпочтение" - подразумевает признание сакральности Вед. Каббалисты не "отдают предпочтение" Торе перед Ведами, а не признают последние сакральными. Это отличие каббалы от шактизма, отличие Шхины от Шакти.
> 
> 
> Определение должно определять: "зависимый шактизм" же можно отыскать в несовместимых с индуизмом религиях, что абсурдно. Почитание Праджни не связано с идеей Шакти, сам тантризм как технический подход заимствован индуистами из буддизма. Система божество+мандала+йога+текст впервые появляется именно в буддизме, что объективно (исторически) проверяемо. 
> 
> Что касается йоги (не Тантры), вопрос спорный: но всё, что известно о йогах-шраманах, истории известно исключительно из буддийских источников - все остальные источники слишком поздние. У небуддистов были представления о дхьянах, о жизненных силах тела - но не факт, что были представления о чакрах. Чакры встречаются в поздних Упанишадах, а они возникли в 7-8 веке нашей эры: если подкреплять хронологию Упанишад объективными фактами, а не брахманской традицией. По комментариям датируются тексты: первый же комментарий на Упанишады - это карики Гаудапады, 8 век. Не факт, что Упанишады вообще существовали раньше 8 века, но можно допустить, что первые сформировались в 3 веке (никак не раньше: иначе ссылки на Упанишады с их названиями были бы в "Брахма-сутре", 2 век нашей эры). Если сама "Брахма-сутра" - в которой есть и критика идей виджнянавады - не появилась в 5 веке. (Опять-таки, первый комментатор "Брахма-сутры" - Шанкара, начало 9 века).
> 
> ...


Честно говоря Ваш цирк уже надоел, но попробую ещё немного:

А упоминания названий виджнянавадинских шастр и сутр в Брахма-сутрах есть? Нет. Значит, следуя Вашей логике, никакой виджнянавады и не было.

З. Ы. В Мандукья упанишаде *НЕТ УПОМИНАНИЯ ЧАКР*. То есть поздравляю Вас в очередной раз с демонстрацией полного незнания того, о чём пытаетесь делать высокопарые выводы.

Alles.

----------


## Германн

> А упоминания названий виджнянавадинских шастр и сутр в Брахма-сутрах есть? Нет. Значит, следуя Вашей логике, никакой виджнянавады и не было.


Тогда датируем "Брахма-сутру", как принято в исторической науке: по первому комментарию, или по ссылке на неё в других датированных текстах. Получаем 8 век (в начале 9 века - первый комментарий): и только лишь противоречие веданте, противоречие учению Упанишад, позволяет отнести текст раньше, чем к 8 веку. Так же датируем Упанишады: все они написаны не ранее 8 века, а более или менее архаический язык объясняется стилизацией (что Сыркин допускал - а Макс Мюллер приводил, вне темы хронологии Упанишад, пример такой стилизации).




> З. Ы. В Мандукья упанишаде *НЕТ УПОМИНАНИЯ ЧАКР*. То есть поздравляю Вас в очередной раз с демонстрацией полного незнания того, о чём пытаетесь делать высокопарые выводы.


Вы правы - Гаудапада (если это вообще был он) написал о чакрах сам. Значит, это учение не 7 века, как я написал - а 8-го.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда датируем "Брахма-сутру", как принято в исторической науке: по первому комментарию, или по ссылке на неё в других датированных текстах. Получаем 8 век (в начале 9 века - первый комментарий).
> .


И что от этого "получения" в Брахма-сутрах  появились упоминания названий виджнянавадинских шастр и сутр? Нет. Тогда, следуя Вашей логике, никакой виджнянавады в 8-м веке не существовало. С чем Вас и поздравляю. 

З.Ы. Мне-то лично всё это фиолетово. Для меня ценность Будда Дхармы не в её древности.

----------


## Германн

> И что от этого "получения" в Брахма-сутрах  появились упоминания названий виджнянавадинских шастр и сутр? Нет. Тогда, следуя Вашей логике, никакой виджнянавады в 8-м веке не существовало. С чем Вас и поздравляю.


Себя поздравьте с тем, что мне не удаётся удревнить индуистский тантризм по максимуму, насколько позволяют факты. Я ведь не против, чтоб Гаудапада (8 век) взял своё учение о чакрах - что-то такое под его именем читал - именно из Упанишад, более раннего текста, чем 8 век. Но если нет, то нет. И чакры появились в индуизме уже после Гухьясамаджа-тантры, только в 8 веке. 

Вы правы, что не-монистические Упанишады можно расположить раньше "Брахма-сутры" (5 века нашей эры) на том основании, что учения как критикуемых ей школ, так и собственной указываются в "Брахма-сутре", но без названий источников. *Ваш аргумент принимается*.

----------


## Ашвария

> Вы правы - Гаудапада (если это вообще был он) написал о чакрах сам. Значит, это учение не 7 века, как я написал - а 8-го.


О5 25  :Smilie: 
Вам же русским языком было всё растолковано, а Вы теперь типа намекаете что о чакрах вообще придумано, что ли?
Вот о самой Чакре и есть, имеется ввиду Символ который некоторые теперь называют медалью, это чакра сердца, вид которой со стороны напоминает у одних людей медаль, у Махатм - побольше сияющий диск, у многих он покрыт толстым слоем наносного сора (это которые смотрят вниз так сказать, в майю).
Чакра, чакрина - повторяю, диск на санскрите.
Вот Гитопанишад в оригинале:
Киритинам-гадинам-чакринам ча
ТэджоРашим сарвато ДиптиМанта
ПашъямиТвам дурниРикшъям самантад
ДиптаАналаАркаДъютимАпрамэйаМ
Здесь гадха, гадина - центр Булавы (это продолжение руки в переводе на центры),
Кирита, киритина - Шлем, это доспех Веры,Служения, в переводе на концептуальность - доступ к 3апредельному уму, который в Буддизме хорошо описан, если умело читать.
ча - и
Вторую строку и последнюю Вам переводить не надо.
Самантад - тем не менее,
дурниРикшья - плохо видящий, ну у которого ограничено восприятие тоже.
Пашья+ми+Твам - я Тебя вижу.
Время начала передачи Гитопанишад - т.е. БхагавадГиты - от времени жизни Кришны и Арджуны. Это сами у дяди Гугла смотрите когда было.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Он не по индуизму вообще проехался, а по людям, ...


 Именно по индуизму "Любая вера вредна, если она настолько дуалистична, что божество находится высоко, а люди где-то под ним."



> И это смысла самой цитаты никак не отменяет.


 Еще как отменяет, и явно показывает, что речь не о Дхарме в индуизме.

----------

Германн (27.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Датировка Упанишад остаётся прежней: 3 век н.э. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post583957

Если допускать, что до 5 века - если "Брахма-сутра" впервые упоминает их учение вместе с виджнянавадой - Упанишады изустно передавались больше тысячи лет, это ничем не лучше устной передачи Гухьясамаджи со времён Будды до первой записи в конце 7 века. Предмет веры.

----------


## Германн

Понимаю, что один только обстоятельный литературный обзор мог бы стать диссертацией по истории. Одна лишь только сводная таблица по хронологии источников. Где пункты: датировка манускриптов (+методы); ссылки в других источниках, их датировка (+методы); текстологический анализ относительно датированных текстов (+методы их датировки). Анализ такой сводной таблицы сам по себе - достаточен для диссертации.

Введение: методы датирования и хронология источников.
Основная часть: сводная таблица датированных источников.
Выводы: хронология тантрических произведений.

Прикол будет в том, что общепринятая датировка, через несколько ссылок с книги на книгу, всегда упирается в брахманские предания. Если же сделать привязку объективно проверяемой, схема реперных точек изменится, и хронология - строго научно - получится совершенно другой. По уже  опубликованным научным материалам.

При этом, не нужно заморачиваться сбором первичного материала. Всё уже есть в опубликованной литературе: всё, кроме этого элементарного анализа.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да-да, только не волнуйтесь :о)

----------


## Германн

> Да-да, только не волнуйтесь :о)


Не хотите написать такой трактат? Я не историк.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Интересно, а как в древнеиндийских диспутах поступали, когда оппонент не принимал никаких аргументов, используя трюк "избирательная слепота"?
Это же суперприём, против него никакая диалектика не помогает  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Интересно, а как в древнеиндийских диспутах поступали, когда оппонент не принимал никаких аргументов, используя трюк "избирательная слепота"?
> Это же суперприём, против него никакая диалектика не помогает


Я принял аргумент Tong Po: действительно, если признать, что "Брахма-сутра" критикует виджнянаваду, но не называет источники, она может точно так же не именовать Упанишады. Значит, первые Упанишады могли уже существовать к 4-5 веку, только когда и была возможна критика виджнянавады (и написание "Брахма-сутры", коли так). 

Поскольку датировка "Брахма-сутры" сдвинулась со 2 на 4-5 век, время написания первых Упанишад сильно не изменилось: 3 век. Иначе следует (аналогично: чтобы не было двойных стандартов) признать устную передачу Гухьясамаджи на таком же временном промежутке, как Упанишад. Если древнейшие Упанишады были ещё до буддизма, то Гухьясамаджа-тантра от Шакьямуни до 7 века тоже передавалась изустно. (Научным я бы такое представление об устной передаче не назвал.) 

Возражения?

----------


## Германн

Асанга (315—390 нашей эры: 4 век). Как верующий, я не возражаю, чтоб "Брахма-сутра" полемизировала с его виджнянавадой в 6 веке до нашей эры - как индологи и датируют - за 900 лет до рождения Асанги. Ведь Сутры Третьего Поворота действительно давались Буддой Шакьямуни, лично.

Но я не называю это индологией, а называю верой.

----------


## Германн

Другой вариант: начали "Брахма-сутру" во 2-м веке нашей эры, а закончили в 4-5 веке. Уходим от двойных стандартов: если в 7-8  веке написали Гухьясамаджу - её начали в 5 веке; если Манджушри-мула-тантра была в 6 веке - она возникла в 4-м веке н.э., и это время появления буддийского тантризма. http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/buddhism/life/ В "Манджушри-мула-тантре" имеется предсказание Будды: "Монах, носящий имя Асанга, прекрасно сведущий в содержании научных трактатов, объяснит в разных формах условный и прямой смысл сутр. По своей природе он должен быть тем, кто обучает Высшей Науке живых существ и открывает смысл священных текстов."

----------


## Германн

Выглядит правдоподобным, что древнейшие Упанишады - точней, ядра этих текстов - сформировались в рамках Брахман где-то на рубеже двух эр. Буддийский же тантризм, отталкиваясь именно от этой точки зрения (без применения двойных стандартов в индологии) в 4 веке нашей эры уже существовал, в отличие от индуистского.

----------


## Ашвария

> Именно по индуизму "Любая вера вредна, если она настолько дуалистична, что божество находится высоко, а люди где-то под ним."


Это вообще не об индуизме, а о христианстве.
В индуизме Мамаиваасмо дживалока дживабхута санатанам - Бог присутствует подобно Искре во всех живых существах повсюду всегда.

----------


## Германн

> Это вообще не об индуизме, а о христианстве.
> В индуизме Мамаиваасмо дживалока дживабхута санатанам - Бог присутствует подобно Искре во всех живых существах повсюду всегда.


Индуизм заимствовал монизм элеатов и тантрическую технологию буддизма. Буддизм мог заимствовать только концепцию кармы, сансары-нирваны, дхьян, жизненных сил тела - у прото-санкхьяиков, о которых только из буддийских текстов и известно. Ни йога Патанджали http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21889, ни тем более индуистский тантризм (зародившийся в 7 веке, самое раннее) в основе Ваджраяны не лежат.

----------


## Ашвария

> Интересно, а как в древнеиндийских диспутах поступали, когда оппонент не принимал никаких аргументов, используя трюк "избирательная слепота"?
> Это же суперприём, против него никакая диалектика не помогает


Уровень первый.
*Беги из дурной компании*.
Диспуты велись исключительно в сатсанге: хорошем обществе.
Второй уровень.
Оставаясь по воле обстоятельств в окружении не знающих:
*не видеть зла, не слышать зла, не говорить зла*.
И третий уровень.
При достаточно наращенной всесторонней шестиуровневой добродетели (соответствует Бодхичитта), развивается мужество однонаправленной к Истине убеждённости, и тогда собственный пример со временем увлекает к Дхарме других людей, ибо преследователь всегда бежит за преследуемым, а не наоборот, и следует за ним по пятам, неосознанно ведомый, в правильную сторону:
*Будьте львами, а не баранами*.
Но это уже для уровня йога, которому всё равно: галька перед ним, камень или кусок золота = сама-лоштраАшма-канчанах.

----------


## Германн

Если не сдвигать датировку "Брахма-сутры" раньше 5 века нашей эры, стараясь удревнить Упанишады - что при отсутствии двойных стандартов переносит буддийский тантризм из 6 века в 4 век нашей эры - датировка остаётся прежней. С той только поправкой, что Гаудапада жил в 8 веке, а Шанкара писал в начале 9 века. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post578771

Предпосылки индуистского тантризма в 7 веке при сохранении индуистами архаичных жертвоприношений:

7 век: http://sanskrit.su/aspects.htm по "Харшачарита" Баны
"Культ включал использование *матри-мандалы* или *янтры* кулапутрами, преподнесение человеческих голов или голов животных богу Амардаке (Рудре) как Махабхайраве, молитвы богине Чандике (десятирукой Дурге), которые возносил жрец из страны Андхара и сожжение гуггулы (ладана) на голове почитателя, для того чтобы умилостивить Махакалу. Повествование Баны фокусируется на совершении жрецами специального анустханы (обряда) с целью доставить удовольствие Богине, матрикам, Бхайраве и Махакале ради исцеления царя. (...) В Харшачарите также упоминаются *мула-мантра, тайное посвящение,* связанное с которой, согласно учению шиваизма, требует принести в жертву буйвола на маханавами (девятый день ашвина) и тантрический культ Шрипарваты."

_1. Мандала как магическая диаграмма (возможно, не созерцаемая).
2. Мула-мантра, коренная мантра (возможно, не созерцаемая, только проговариваемая как заклинание).
3. Тайное посвящение (вероятно, сексуальный ритуал)._

7 век http://stavroskrest.ru/sites/default...ov_tantra_.pdf по "Прамана-варттике" Дхармакирти:

"Упоминает о тантрических текстах (как и о тантрических культах) в контексте служения индуистской богине Чандике и знаменитый санскритский писатель Бана, живший в VII в. Современник Баны, писатель Дандин, в  своем сочинении "Дашакумарачарита" также свидетельствует о тантрических культах (культ Махакалы) и текстах. Одним из самых ранних источников, в которых говорится о тантрических текстах, является "Прамана-варттика" буддийского логика Дхармакирти (580-650). В своем комментарии к тексту он отмечает существование двух типов тантрических текстов - *дакини и бхагини-тантр*, о которых он, кстати, отзывается отрицательно. В "Прамана-варттике" (309) Дхармакирти упоминает "знатоков тантр, которые могут создавать собственные мантры". Примечательно и его утверждение о том, что практики, описывавшиеся в буддийских тантрах,  были схожими с практиками из индуистских тантр, что говорит об открытости тантрических систем разных традиций друг для друга."

_4. Сексуальные практики буддийских йогини-тантр напоминают Дхармакирти индуистские ритуалы._
______

Созерцание, интроспективная йога (визуализация) в 7 веке ещё не очевидны. 
Очевидны только ритуалы, заклинания и архаические жертвоприношения.
Гаудапада в 8 веке привнёс созерцательную йогу (из буддизма и санкхьи).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это вообще не об индуизме, а о христианстве.


 Да ладно? Вы статью хоть видели из которой цитата? Шамар Ринпоче ни слова про христианство не сказал.

----------


## Ашвария

> Он не по индуизму вообще проехался, а по людям, использующим религиозность в корыстных целях, на примере индуизма. Мог бы и на примере средневекового Тибета тоже самое сделать. 
> И это смысла самой цитаты никак не отменяет.


ВОТ.
Это ответ уважаемому Yogino про статью Шри Шамара Ринпоче Джи.
Сказано исчерпывающе.
И тут вспоминается то что не хочу здесь рассказывать: от Каныгина до Криса Батлера. Ринпоче однако знает о чём говорит.

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

Шри Кришнамачарья.
Предание о Шанкаре, капалике (шиваите) и Нарасимхе:
http://www.universalinternetlibrary....-sytra/4.shtml

"МЕДИТАЦИЯ ПОД НАРАСИМХУ  

 В тексте Шанкара Виджаям имеется авторитетное изложение нескольких эпизодов из жизни Ади Шанкары. В одном из рассказов речь идет об ученике Шанкары по имени Падмапада. Однажды Шанкару навестил глава капаликов (религиозная группа, приносившая в жертву животных и людей). Он сказал Шанкаре, что для завершения важного ритуала ему нужно принести в жертву либо императора, либо великого святого. Поэтому он просит разрешения Шанкары отрезать ему голову и предложить ее в качестве жертвоприношения. Шанкара, особо не питавший глубоких чувств к собственному телу, охотно согласился на это предложение. 

Он, однако, предупредил капапика, что это следует сделать в отсутствие учеников, иначе они воспротивятся жертве. Он попросил капапика встретиться с ним на следующий вечер под деревом, где он будет медитировать. Его ученики не будут присутствовать, и жертвоприношение не будет прервано. На следующий вечер капапика подошел к дереву, под которым медитировал Шанкара. Он обнажил свой меч и приготовился обезглавить Шанкару. Внезапно появился Падмапада и началась свистопляска. Когда Шанкара открыл глаза, его взору предстала странная картина. Капапика лежал, безжизненный и разодранный на части, а над ним стоял Падмапада, с его ногтей капала кровь. Шанкара ничуть не удивился, увидев обычно мягкого Падмападу в этой свирепой позе. Он вежливо осведомился, был ли Падмапада когда-нибудь инициирован в мантру Нарасимхи. После того, как он задал этот вопрос, Падмапада вспомнил случай из своей предыдущей жизни. 

ОХОТНИК, ВИДЕВШИЙ НАРАСИМХУ 

В своей предыдущей жизни Падмапада был известен как Сананда. Он жил в стране Чола. Однажды монах передал ему мантру Нарасимхи. Сананда очень хотел воочию увидеть Повелителя Нарасимху. Поэтому он покинул свой дом и нашел уединенное место в лесу. Он сел медитировать, представляя образ Повелителя Нарасимхи и повторяя мантры Нарасимхи. 

В один из дней из леса к нему вышел охотник. Он удивился, увидев Сананду, и спросил, что делает подобный человек в джунглях, полных диких зверей. Сананда почувствовал, что человек не сможет понять разговоры о мантре и медитации. Поэтому он просто сказал, что пришел в лес в поисках дикого зверя. Охотник ответил, что он знает лес вдоль и поперек, и предложил помочь найти этого зверя. Тогда Сананда обрисовал ему образ Повелителя Нарасимхи, который был до пояса человеком, а выше пояса львом. Охотник ужасно удивился, так как за многие годы пребывания в лесу он никогда не встречал ничего подобного. Сананда небрежно заметил, что животное не может быть увидено такой невежественной особой, как охотник. Но охотник не считал себя невежественной особой и громко поклялся, что, если он не представит животное перед Санандой еще до захода солнца следующего дня, то убьет себя. С решительным видом он удалился. 

Сананда посмеялся над ним, не воспринимая клятву охотника серьезно. Но охотник воспринял случившееся как вызов и начал прочесывать все закоулки леса. Образ Повелителя Нарасимхи полностью овладел его мыслями. Но он нигде не мог его отыскать. Эта задача настолько поглотила его, что он забыл о еде и сне, а разум неотступно следовал за образом Нарасимхи. К следующему вечеру он был полностью изможден, но Нарасимхи не нашел. Солнце садилось, и охотник потерял всякую надежду. Он поклялся, что либо найдет Нарасимху, либо убьет себя. Не найдя ничего более подходящего, он сорвал несколько лиан с деревьев и приготовился покончить с собой, повесившись. В этот момент он услыхал страшный рев. Он обернулся, и перед ним стоял прекрасный и четкий образ Нарасимхи. Охотник разозлился. Он обругал странное создание за его неуловимость, затем скрутил лианой его руки и ноги, приволок к Сананде и сказал: "Вот, господин, ваш Нарасимха". Сананда не мог поверить своим глазам. Он видел перед собой охотника, державшего в руке один конец лианы. Другой конец был, очевидно, обмотан вокруг животного, для него невидимого. Он, однако, слышал рев Нарасимхи. 

Сананда был потрясен тем, что Повелитель Нара-симха предстал пред низким охотником, но оставался невидимым для него, несмотря на годы учения. Повелитель Нарасимха, прочитав его мысли, сказал: "Сананда, тебе не предстоит увидеть меня в этом рождении. Хотя ты будешь очень долго повторять мою мантру, ты не сможешь достичь нужной бхаваны (отношения), поэтому я не смогу появиться перед тобой. Более того, в своем невежестве ты оскорбил охотника, назвав его недостойным. Но он за два дня достиг величайшей точности ума (читта экаграта). Поэтому я должен был появиться перед ним и дать себя связать. В этой жизни ты достоин только того, чтобы слышать мой голос. Но не отчаивайся. Упражняясь в этой жизни, ты сможешь реализовать меня в следующей жизни. В соответствующий момент твоей другой жизни я войду в тебя и исполню важное предназначение". 

После того, как он рассказал историю из своей прошлой жизни, Падмапада понял, что Повелитель Нарасимха сдержал свое обещание."

----------

Miruka Ze (27.05.2013), Tong Po (27.05.2013), Ашвария (27.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Интересно, а как в древнеиндийских диспутах поступали, когда оппонент не принимал никаких аргументов, используя трюк "избирательная слепота"?


Игнорирование аргументов (равно как забалтывание) приводит к поражению.




> Это же суперприём, против него никакая диалектика не помогает


Правила диспута помогают даже против диалектики.

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

У Вас самих избирательная слепота на факты. В 7 веке в неортодоксальном, прото-тантрическом индуизме - сплошная архаика, простые ритуалы. И только после Гаудапады созрели условия заменить архаичные ритуалы созерцанием, сложной практикой. В начале 9 века Шанкара пишет о "жертвоприношении знанием", переносит акценты с ритуалов на интроспекцию. Первый же историчный тантрик, индуистский - Васугупта - это 9-10 век.

----------


## Германн

В.В. Семенцов, "Бхагавад-гита"
http://www.shalagram.ru/knowledge/bh...a/chapter9.htm

"В заключение своей глоссы на 18.70 Ведантадешика воспроизводит (с одобрением) *текст Гита-бхашьи Шанкары о четырех видах жертвоприношений, среди которых "жертва знанием" отождествляется с "умной" (т. е. производимой манасом) жертвой.* Свое толкование он подтверждает ссылкой на два важных текста: ТАр 2.15, где говорится, что человек, рецитирующий текст того или иного обряда, символически совершает этот обряд; и ТС 5.3.12.1-2, утверждающий: "Преодолевает все зло, преодолевает [даже] грех от убийства брахмана тот, кто совершает жертвоприношение коня (ашвамедху), а также тот, кто так знает" (имеется в виду небольшая мифологема, излагаемая в 5.3.12.1). Для того чтобы понять смысл этого сопоставления, нам придется потратить некоторое время на ознакомление с брахманической техникой "кто так знает" (см.: Семенцов, 1981).

Согласно свидетельству брахман, древнейших "комментариев" к ведийскому ритуалу, этот ритуал не был последовательностью простых одномерных действий (например, принесения в огонь определенных веществ, произнесения жертвенных формул, пения гимнов и т. д.). Все ритуальные действия объединялись в своего рода трехмерные комплексы: они совершались одновременно телом, речью и умом. Так, например, выливая растопленное масло в огонь и одновременно произнося формулу "Хвала Агни!", жрец должен воспроизвести в уме (т. е. активно в строго определенный момент вспомнить) тот или иной эпизод из жертвоприношения богов (32); благодаря этому усилию ума (т. е. манаса) сиюминутное, совершаемое на земле ритуальное действие отождествляется с его божественным прототипом и переносится во "время оно", т. е. в вечность (ср. выше свидетельство о произнесении МБх "в вечности").

Наставления такого рода обычно сопровождаются в брахманах формулой "кто так знает" (уа evam veda). Уже древнейшие из сохранившихся текстов брахман, как, например, АБр, содержат вполне развитые представления о ментальном ритуале (в АБр формула у. е. v. встречается сотни раз, далеко не покрывая, впрочем, всей массы символических наставлений; примерно в 75% всех случаев она подразумевается, ибо авторы этого рода трактатов по вполне понятным соображениям "экономили место"); это означает, что "чистого", т. е. лишенного ментального компонента, ведийского ритуала, очевидно, не было, т. е. что символический ритуал в более или менее осознанной форме существовал в ведийской культуре всегда. Более того, уже в древнейшей АБр 5.34 мы встречаем свидетельство о том, что эффективность ментальной жертвы (связываемой с деятельностью главным образом жреца-брахмана) считалась равной всем остальным действиям жрецов, вместе взятым (подробнее см. Семенцов, 1981, с. 31-32). В дальнейшем ее роль продолжала возрастать, и уже в брахманической части ТС (она датируется обычно чуть позже, чем АБр) мы встречаем то самое учение о символической субституции обычного ритуала - причем речь идет об одной из самых грандиозных ведийских церемоний - ашвамедхе,- на которое ссылается также Ведантадешика по поводу рецитации текста Гиты. Однако здесь, в шлоке 18.70, субституции и упрощению подвергается уже сам символический ритуал, обозначаемый в тексте (Гиты) как "жертва знанием". Развитие представлений о ментальном ритуале вырисовывается, таким образом, в следующем виде:

1.АБр: символическая жертва - половина всего жертвоприношения;
2.ТС: дорогостоящий и громоздкий обряд (ашвамедха) может быть заменен его ментальным эквивалентом; гарантируются по крайней мере некоторые результаты реальной ашвамедхи;
*3.ШБр - ТАр (разделы о свадхьяе): любой ритуал может быть заменен рецитацией его текста в сопровождении усилия типа "кто так знает";*
4.Гита: такого рода рецитация может быть заменена механической, "голой" рецитацией, эффективность которой, тем не менее, уподобляется "жертве знанием".
___
Пока последователи Шанкары, шайвы и шакты, не внедрили этот брахманический подход; плюс йога буддийская и санкхьи благодаря Гаудападе - всё только ритуалами, скорей всего, и ограничивалось.

----------


## Tong Po

> Именно по индуизму "Любая вера вредна, если она настолько дуалистична, что божество находится высоко, а люди где-то под ним."
>  Еще как отменяет, и явно показывает, что речь не о Дхарме в индуизме.


То есть слово "*Любая*..." Вы либо не заметили, либо не знаете его значения. Ясненько. Рекомендую обратиться к толковым словарям русского языка.
А ни я, ни Шамарпа не говорили о *Будда* Дхарме в индуизме. О другом шла речь. Ещё раз рекомендую обратиться к учебникам русского языка.

----------


## Tong Po

> Шри Кришнамачарья.
> Предание о Шанкаре, капалике (шиваите) и Нарасимхе:
> http://www.universalinternetlibrary....-sytra/4.shtml
> 
> "МЕДИТАЦИЯ ПОД НАРАСИМХУ  
> 
>  В тексте Шанкара Виджаям имеется авторитетное изложение нескольких эпизодов из жизни Ади Шанкары. В одном из рассказов речь идет об ученике Шанкары по имени Падмапада. Однажды Шанкару навестил глава капаликов (религиозная группа, приносившая в жертву животных и людей). Он сказал Шанкаре, что для завершения важного ритуала ему нужно принести в жертву либо императора, либо великого святого. Поэтому он просит разрешения Шанкары отрезать ему голову и предложить ее в качестве жертвоприношения. Шанкара, особо не питавший глубоких чувств к собственному телу, охотно согласился на это предложение. 
> 
> Он, однако, предупредил капапика, что это следует сделать в отсутствие учеников, иначе они воспротивятся жертве. Он попросил капапика встретиться с ним на следующий вечер под деревом, где он будет медитировать. Его ученики не будут присутствовать, и жертвоприношение не будет прервано. На следующий вечер капапика подошел к дереву, под которым медитировал Шанкара. Он обнажил свой меч и приготовился обезглавить Шанкару. Внезапно появился Падмапада и началась свистопляска. Когда Шанкара открыл глаза, его взору предстала странная картина. Капапика лежал, безжизненный и разодранный на части, а над ним стоял Падмапада, с его ногтей капала кровь. Шанкара ничуть не удивился, увидев обычно мягкого Падмападу в этой свирепой позе. Он вежливо осведомился, был ли Падмапада когда-нибудь инициирован в мантру Нарасимхи. После того, как он задал этот вопрос, Падмапада вспомнил случай из своей предыдущей жизни. 
> ...


*
Уважаемые модераторы! А не кажется ли вам странным, что человек под ником Германн уже которые месяц, практически в открытую проповедует небуддийское учение? Он, конечно, притворяется, что критикует его, но, если присмотреться внимательно, то видно, что он фактически цитирует огромные куски индуистских текстов, бесконечно выясняет историю появления той или иной индуистской шастры, непереставая цитировать, цитировать, цитировать. Давать ссылки на индуистские ресурсы. И т.д. и т.п. 
*

З.Ы. Хотя лично мне интересно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> То есть слово "*Любая*..." Вы либо не заметили, либо не знаете его значения. Ясненько.


Я все прекрасно заметил, в отличии от вас, выдернувшего фразу из целого контекста, и впихнув ее сюда, как доказательство. Обратитесь к учителям по чтению, которые научат воспринимать текст целиком, а не удобными частями. Шамар Ринпоче разжевал некоторые моменты об индуизме и подвел итог, что любая вера с подобными моментами вредна.

----------


## Miruka Ze

> *
> Уважаемые модераторы! А не кажется ли вам странным, что человек под ником Германн уже которые месяц, практически в открытую проповедует небуддийское учение? Он, конечно, притворяется, что критикует его, но, если присмотреться внимательно, то видно, что он фактически цитирует огромные куски индуистских текстов, бесконечно выясняет историю появления той или иной индуистской шастры, непереставая цитировать, цитировать, цитировать. Давать ссылки на индуистские ресурсы. И т.д. и т.п. 
> *
> 
> З.Ы. Хотя лично мне интересно.


У меня теория! Под ником Германа скрывается Вантус!
Сначала он провел методичную и целенаправленную дезориентацию публики.
А теперь под предлогом борьбы с самим собой, используя тактику партизанского маркетинга, ведет прозелитическую деятельность!
Таким образом он не только удвоил свой индекс цитирования, но и в целом намного увеличил масштабы конечной аудитории и степень доступности и узнаваемости исповедуемых им воззрений :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (29.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> *
> Уважаемые модераторы! А не кажется ли вам странным, что человек под ником Германн уже которые месяц, практически в открытую проповедует небуддийское учение? Он, конечно, притворяется, что критикует его, но, если присмотреться внимательно, то видно, что он фактически цитирует огромные куски индуистских текстов, бесконечно выясняет историю появления той или иной индуистской шастры, непереставая цитировать, цитировать, цитировать. Давать ссылки на индуистские ресурсы. И т.д. и т.п. 
> *
> 
> З.Ы. Хотя лично мне интересно.


1. Точно  :Smilie: 
2. Это клятые шакты устроили  :Wink:  см. пункт третий: правила диспутов в индуизме: когда гонитель становится на путь того кого преследует.
3. Хотя бы на нормальные ресурсы ссылки ставил уважаемый Геррманн, ато там наряду с очень народным пересказом про Вальмики стоит суфийская притча, а это мусульманство, хотя притча хорошая.

----------


## Германн

contemporary art: http://www.goveg.ru/?p=51

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У меня теория! Под ником Германа скрывается Вантус!
> Сначала он провел методичную и целенаправленную дезориентацию публики.
> А теперь под предлогом борьбы с самим собой, используя тактику партизанского маркетинга, ведет прозелитическую деятельность!
> Таким образом он не только удвоил свой индекс цитирования, но и в целом намного увеличил масштабы конечной аудитории и степень доступности и узнаваемости исповедуемых им воззрений


Тогда по всем понятиям - слава Германну за то, что он даёт отправные тезисы, вокруг которых проводится назойливый (но безуспешный) ликбез и спор  :Wink:  Мы многое узнали об индуизме, что ранее было совсем безинтересно  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> *
> Уважаемые модераторы! А не кажется ли вам странным, что человек под ником Германн уже которые месяц, практически в открытую проповедует небуддийское учение? Он, конечно, притворяется, что критикует его, но, если присмотреться внимательно, то видно, что он фактически цитирует огромные куски индуистских текстов, бесконечно выясняет историю появления той или иной индуистской шастры, непереставая цитировать, цитировать, цитировать. Давать ссылки на индуистские ресурсы. И т.д. и т.п. 
> *
> 
> З.Ы. Хотя лично мне интересно.


Если бы на форуме пургу начал кто-либо гнать про Тхераваду, то сразу бы тему закрыли или стёрли, а автора - в бан.
А когда "тибетцы" начинают пургу про тибетский же буддизм в тибетском разделе гнать, админы предпочитают "не замечать".

----------

Tong Po (29.05.2013), Германн (27.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я так сообщения Германна, если они не по делу, вообще не читаю... Сорри, Германн! Когда будете писать по существу, начну читать!

----------


## Германн

Вантус приводил в пользу бОльшей древности шайвистской Тантры текст про Шри Янтру: http://ikashmir.net/subhashkak/docs/SriChakra.pdf

В качестве аргумента её древности приводятся стихи из Шветашватара-упанишады http://scriptures.ru/shvetash.htm: 

"3. Следовавшие размышлению и йоге видели силу божественной сущности, скрытую [ее] собственными свойствами, Что одна правит всеми этими причинами, связанными с временем и Атманом. 

4. Ее [мы почитаем как колесо] с одним ободом из трех частей, шестнадцатью концами, пятьюдесятью спицами, двадцатью противоположными спицами. С шестью восьмерками, с одними многообразными узами, делящуюся на три пути, с одним заблуждением от двух причин. 

5. Мы почитаем ее как реку с пятью рукавами, пятью истоками, могучую, извилистую, чьи волны – пять дыханий, чье начало – пять чувств. С пятью водоворотами, с пятью стремительными потоками несчастья, разделенным на пятьдесят [видов] и пять частей. 

6. В этом великом колесе Брахмана, всеоживляющем, всеохватывающем, блуждает "лебедь". Мысля Атмана и Движущего различными; возлюбленный [же] им, он идет к бессмертию." 

Возможно, это (сердечная?) чакра (с 50 нади?) 

Сама Упанишада впервые прокомментирована Шанкарой (в начале 9 века): она заявила о себе в истории позже Гухьясамаджа-тантры (переведена на китайский в 8 веке) и других буддийских тантр. Что касается рукописей с иллюстрациями, на санскрите (в которых Шри Янтра могла бы фигурировать) - то наидревнейшая санскритская рукопись с иллюстрациями буддийская http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post566292

Более древнее упоминание индуистской янтры связано с жертвоприношениями в 7 веке (с простыми ритуалами, а не со сложным созерцанием, как в буддийской Таттвасамграха-тантре того же времени): 

7 век: http://sanskrit.su/aspects.htm по "Харшачарита" Баны
"Культ включал использование матри-мандалы или янтры кулапутрами, преподнесение человеческих голов или голов животных богу Амардаке (Рудре) как Махабхайраве" и т.д.

7 век, созерцание сердечной чакры из буддийской "Таттвасамграха тантры": 
"Тогда все татхагаты изрекают, говоря: "Тебе следует сблизиться с сердцем Самантабхадра всех татхагат. Если ты станешь практиковать [состояние сознания] Самантабхадра, сердце крепкое и нерушимое, в лунном диске собственного сердца [возникнет] образ лепестковой ваджры цвета чистого золота, испускающей яркие лучи, это и есть незагрязнённая чистота мудрости Будды; так следует думать. Представляй, что этих лепестков пять; учитель возглашений постигает значение всех Будд, поэтому соответствующие мудры налагаются на эти пять лепестков; так следует представлять".

Таттвасамграха тантра (= Ваджрашекхара-тантра): 
http://www3.nccu.edu.tw/~ckeng/doc/weinberger.pdf 
Манускрипт 10 века. Перевод на китайский (Ваджрабодхи) - середина 8 века. Датируется 7 веком.

Ваджрашекхара-тантра (китайский перевод Ваджрабодхи, датируется серединой 8 века). 
http://bibleoteca.narod.ru/Vajrashedharatantra.htm

Применительно к датировке буддийских текстов учёными применяется такой принцип: оригинал на 100 лет древней перевода (или первого комментария). *Если применить точно такой же принцип* к Упанишаде с предполагаемым описанием чакры, она датируется началом 8 века: временем "Гухьясамаджа-тантры". И ей предшествует буддийская "Таттвасамграха тантра" (7 век). 

Комментарий Шанкары - начало 9 века.
Перевод Ваджрабодхи - середина 8 века.

Ситуация же такова (и нужно быть слепым, чтобы её не видеть) что в индологии принят двойной стандарт. Если буддийские трактаты датируются с максимальной осторожностью, как правило по манускриптам (древность которых технически нет возможности отрицать) - Упанишады *произвольно* датируются до н.э., только потому что так принято у ведантистов.

Про древность мандал можно и не говорить: первая мандала (созерцание которой воспроизводится в Тантре, в т.ч. в процитированной выше Таттвасамграхе, 7 века) - гора Меру с божествами. Это уже в Палийском каноне присутствует. Точно так же, в ПК есть концентрация на разных точках тела, как у Патанджали. Значит, всё это было в древних Никаях.
__
А где чакры у Гаудапады? Нет их. Перепутал я его с Шанкарой.

----------


## Германн

Самое главное, что я хотел сказать. Если индологов не напрягает, что законченный текст Упанишад (не ссылка на идеи в "Брахма-сутре") появляется в 8-9 веке - при том, что они датируются временами Будды Шакьямуни - не должно напрягать и появление в 8-9 веке законченного текста Гухьясамаджа-тантры, которой впервые учил Шакьямуни. Если же второе ненаучно, то ненаучно и первое.

Упоминание же Махакаруны в вотивной надписи кх №36-е из Кара-Тепе (1 век н.э.) - идеи Махаяны - означает существование ядра Сутр Махаяны до н.э. точно так же, как упоминание Брахмана - идеи Упанишад - в "Брахма-сутре" (2 век н.э.) означает существование ядра древнейших Упанишад до "Брахма-сутры".

Двойные стандарты в индологии - это зло.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Извините за некропостинг, но чем ценен БФ - так это возможностью перечитать что-нибудь эпичное в период новогоднего мёртвосезонья  :Wink: 
Были же героические битвы в своё время, а.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2015), Нико (04.01.2015)

----------

